# Ducky Shining Info?



## Nano5656

Does anybody know where i can get some info for the ducky shine?
Anythign at all, pics, release date, etc.

Im very interested. thought i saw a post but I cant find it now? Idk.

Edit: I may be turning this into an unofficial club with useful info throughout the thread and places to buy different colors and any upcoming news coming out
such as revisions or tenkeyless version, just need to find time to gather the info and update this post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Ducky Shine will not be released till August at the earliest.

Overclock.net will be one of the first places to have the Shine.

Pix attached.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Do those media audio keys work in-game if the key is unbinded?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf;14238557*
> Do those media audio keys work in-game if the key is unbinded?


Yes.


----------



## mylilpony

what are cherry proxy switches?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;14238596*
> what are cherry proxy switches?


It's basically a name for the stabilizer keys used on Cherry (brand) keyboards, and some Cherry MX based keyboard.s


----------



## Nano5656

Thank you Tator tat, it looks very good! Will there be more switch colors available?
This definately looks like my next kb.


----------



## mylilpony

Looks cool. Might have to get this one next. I wanted a Leopold Cherry Black or some Cherry Reds next though...oy. I need money

how much is it going to cost?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656;14238655*
> Thank you Tator tat, it looks very good! Will there be more switch colors available?
> This definately looks like my next kb.


We can use just about any type of switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;14239418*
> Looks cool. Might have to get this one next. I wanted a Leopold Cherry Black or some Cherry Reds next though...oy. I need money
> 
> how much is it going to cost?


I can't give a word on pricing.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Here is another question:

The Shortcuts, Caps Lock, Scroll Lock, and Num Lock LEDs I see are on the keys themselves. They turn on and off when you press the key down? And if so, that means there is no way to keep them on all the time? Just wondering 'cause I use caps lock in-game and play in the dark a lot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf;14243229*
> Here is another question:
> 
> The Shortcuts, Caps Lock, Scroll Lock, and Num Lock LEDs I see are on the keys themselves. They turn on and off when you press the key down? And if so, that means there is no way to keep them on all the time? Just wondering 'cause I use caps lock in-game and play in the dark a lot.


The lighting behind the caps key will stay on no matter what, but the green LED that indicates activation turns on and off.

The back-lighting can be completely turned off though.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Oh, cool! Thanks.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We can use just about any type of switch.


Sorry so, will these be available with browns? Somebody mentioned in another thread that they came with blacks.

I was looking for an illuminated brown keyboard, and held off getting the XArmor when I saw pictures of this thing.


----------



## axizor

I believe "any type of switch", meaning Cherry MX switches, would include browns.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


I believe "any type of switch", meaning Cherry MX switches, would include browns.


Correct, we'll be able to ask Ducky to change the switch type to fit our needs. 
So we could order versions with browns, blacks, blues, or reds.


----------



## axizor

Excellent, I can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## EastCoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14245670*
> Correct, we'll be able to ask Ducky to change the switch type to fit our needs.
> So we could order versions with browns, blacks, blues, or reds.


That indeed is good news.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14245670*
> Correct, we'll be able to ask Ducky to change the switch type to fit our needs.
> So we could order versions with browns, blacks, blues, or reds.


*Crosses fingers for red switches*


----------



## waar

Tator, are you guys looking into getting any tenkeyless? or just full 104?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14247605*
> Tator, are you guys looking into getting any tenkeyless? or just full 104?


Our next order will have Tenkeyless boards in it.


----------



## waar

sweet, looking forward to it... if i don't end up getting a 1087 before lol


----------



## CattleCorn

Haven't taken the plunge on a mechanical yet, but this one piques my interest. My PC is for gaming only... what switches should I get?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14249230*
> Haven't taken the plunge on a mechanical yet, but this one piques my interest. My PC is for gaming only... what switches should I get?


Link in my sig to the mechanical keyboard guide; you should read that first.

There are many different switches; some better than others in durability and construction; others with completely different purposes.

Cherry MX Blacks are the "Gamer" switch, but don't let that tag fool you; as many others find MX-Blue, MX-Brown, MX-Clear, or MX-Red switches just fine for gaming.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Link in my sig to the mechanical keyboard guide; you should read that first.

There are many different switches; some better than others in durability and construction; others with completely different purposes.

Cherry MX Blacks are the "Gamer" switch, but don't let that tag fool you; as many others find MX-Blue, MX-Brown, MX-Clear, or MX-Red switches just fine for gaming.


Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


Thanks!


Feel free to post in that thread, as many knowledgeable members will be able to help you out


----------



## Trueepower

I think the best process for looking for a switch is to first decide if you would like a light switch or a heavier switch. Brown, red, and blue would be light.

Black, and clear would be the heavier switch type.

The average board which is non mechanical, that comes with a PC, like Dell, Sony, is about 50g to 55g. My Sony was 50 grams. Usually, a black switch will be a little higher than what people are used to. Although, if you just use it for gaming a heavier switch may never be a problem for you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Blues are 50G and Clicky, so the force is about the same for anyone used to typing; but they are clicky (which means they'll make more dome)

So that's also a consideration.

Browns and Reds will be among the quiestest switches because of the very low force required and the fact that the Browns are only tactile, not clicky.


----------



## CattleCorn

Seems like Browns will be the least likely to require a lot of getting used to. May have to get one of these backlit ones with Browns when they're available.


----------



## CarFreak302

I think I just found my replacement for my M1.


----------



## Trueepower

I am hoping later they can do green back lighting. I would love green back lighting with red switches.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


Seems like Browns will be the least likely to require a lot of getting used to. May have to get one of these backlit ones with Browns when they're available.


They say blacks suck for typing, and mistakes tend to be made.

Sexy looking board though, ducky is a good brand as well.


----------



## 161029

Awesome. Is this the only new board? I haven't been updated with Ducky @ Computex lately. Where'd that computex 2011 thread go anyways?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14254872*
> Awesome. Is this the only new board? I haven't been updated with Ducky @ Computex lately. Where'd that computex 2011 thread go anyways?


They also have the DK1008 & DK1087 coming in cheaper versions with Alps switches.


----------



## TheChillburger

Oooo. If OCN can get some of these in Tenkeyless form factors, I might put off on buying a MX Black board for awhile.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChillburger;14259000*
> Oooo. If OCN can get some of these in Tenkeyless form factors, I might put off on buying a MX Black board for awhile.


Currently; Ducky does not make a version of the Shine in tenkeyless form. Though it can always be considered.

Make sure to watch the Site Related News & Information section; as in the future, we plan to have some questionnaires up as to what people would want.


----------



## TheChillburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14259105*
> Currently; Ducky does not make a version of the Shine in tenkeyless form. Though it can always be considered.
> 
> Make sure to watch the Site Related News & Information section; as in the future, we plan to have some questionnaires up as to what people would want.


Dawww. Well, any Ducky Tenkeyless would be fine with me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChillburger;14259632*
> Dawww. Well, any Ducky Tenkeyless would be fine with me.


They should be in stock soon


----------



## waar

all switches? or just brown?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


all switches? or just brown?


Browns and blacks


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


They say blacks suck for typing, and mistakes tend to be made.


I don't think they suck but mistakes definitely happen on them. They are too easy to press even if heavier.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf;14265978*
> I don't think they suck but mistakes definitely happen on them. They are too easy to press even if heavier.


I think less mistakes happen while typing on blacks, less accidental presses. It's just that overall they can be too heavy for some people on an everyday basis, and then there are some people who just don't feel like they are good short term either. But, overall they do prevent accidental presses. Try a red switch if you want to see accidental presses, that is very easy to do. This is mostly to the above poster though, and not to Wolf.

Every typist has their favorite switch!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14265412*
> Browns and blacks


This is great news. I can't wait to see the reviews on the browns.

If it's competitive with XA's price, I'll probably be picking up a Ducky instead.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14259943*
> They should be in stock soon


Are you saying the Shines will be in stock soon?

I'm having trouble making up my mind between this and the regular OCN Ducky. Not sure if I'd enjoy the bright blue backlight... wonder if it's adjustable? I always liked the non-offensive white backlight on my old Powerbook.


----------



## !Lester!

WTB this in tenkeyless


----------



## .Bry

As I've said before, this board looks sexy and it is about time somebody offers a high quality backlit that is not an ugly deck board. It will be interesting to see how this stands up against the xAromor since they are the only two to offer brown switches which seem to be the most popular choice for everyone that didn't just buy a BW because it's plastered all over every gaming site.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14267599*
> Are you saying the Shines will be in stock soon?
> 
> I'm having trouble making up my mind between this and the regular OCN Ducky. Not sure if I'd enjoy the bright blue backlight... wonder if it's adjustable? I always liked the non-offensive white backlight on my old Powerbook.


No, I was saying the DK1008 & DK1087's will be in stock soon.

We have yet to decide which switches we want in the DK9008-Shine


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14268295*
> No, I was saying the DK1008 & DK1087's will be in stock soon.
> 
> We have yet to decide which switches we want in the DK9008-Shine


Make a poll thread









I vote brown


----------



## Intense

just bought an xarmor but ill probably have to drop some cash on one of these :O


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14268801*
> Make a poll thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote brown


We will


----------



## Rory_newton

Cant wait for the DK9008-Shine!! Pleasee hurrrryy!

Was tossing up between a DAS silent or the Shine, but ive made my mind up and definately going for the shine! (So long as it comes with brown switches!!)


----------



## Trueepower

I would be interested in knowing the key cap process, of the shine caps. Then if they were able to do a board in reds, and that were to come out soon.... would be good.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No, I was saying the DK1008 & DK1087's will be in stock soon.


I didn't see these for sale anywhere, only the 9008-G2. Where are you offering the 1008 and 1087? What are the differences?

Thanks, --Mark


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trueepower*


I would be interested in knowing the key cap process, of the shine caps. Then if they were able to do a board in reds, and that were to come out soon.... would be good.


These are laser etched keycaps. Like most other backlit keyboards; the letters are etched away reveling a clear plastic underneath to let the color shine through.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markduch*


I didn't see these for sale anywhere, only the 9008-G2. Where are you offering the 1008 and 1087? What are the differences?

Thanks, --Mark


They will be in stock soon.

The DK1087 is a Tenkeyless board (Does not come with a Num-pad)

The DK1008 is a full sized, 104 Key, keyboard.

The DK1008 is a cheaper version of the DK9008 that doesn't have as many features. Though, it's also less expensive for that reason.


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We have yet to decide which switches we want in the DK9008-Shine


Blues and I'm sold









Been wanting a good mech with blues for a while now, and this would finally make me switch.


----------



## ntuason

Wow! Will this be available in Cherry Red? And how does this compare to the 
Filco Majestouch 2?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Wow! Will this be available in Cherry Red? And how does this compare to the 
Filco Majestouch 2?


100% less Ping then a Majestouch 2









Yes we can consider a Cherry MX-Red option.









As far as build quality goes; between the two, there is very little difference. The Keycaps are the exact same when you compare the Filco ABS Keycaps to the Ducky ABS Keycaps but these (because t hey're backlit) are not the same.

Though other factors are more or less the same. Ducky uses a 2 layer PCB, as well as a metal backplate.

With a Ducky, you get more features and it costs less though


----------



## Intense

im def ordering one as soon as they come out, even though i just got my xarmor. always room for another mechanical keyboard. still don't know if i like browns over blues tho


----------



## Mackem

Anyone know if these will be available in the UK and where I might buy one with brown switches when they release?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mackem*


Anyone know if these will be available in the UK and where I might buy one with brown switches when they release?


Tankguys will ship to the UK.

Pricing has not been announced. Nor release date.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


im def ordering one as soon as they come out, even though i just got my xarmor. always room for another mechanical keyboard. still don't know if i like browns over blues tho


I can find a home for that XArmor.









I've been wanting to order one but just about everywhere is out of stock. At this rate I may just wait for a Ducky Shine in Browns.


----------



## blackbalt89

I would be super interested in these with browns, but only if they had red LEDs as an option.


----------



## rdasch3

Black switches and I'm in, even though I got a black widow ultimate almost a year ago. It's time to check out some other switches and these seem to be where all the hype is at. That shine looks amazing.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;14301650*
> I can find a home for that XArmor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to order one but just about everywhere is out of stock. At this rate I may just wait for a Ducky Shine in Browns.


im not getting rid of my baby







i just wish i had more time to type on it









the wristwrest on the xarmor is awesome









but im still gonna grab a shine too so i have 2 awesomely backlit mechanical keyboards


----------



## feteru

Im thinking about getting this with browns for gaming, and the cheap blackwidow with blues for typing for school. After I build my new rig. My wallet is cringing at my plans


----------



## Intense

these need to come out sooner i neeeeeed one


----------



## haticK

Is it possible to have an illuminated keyboard with PBT keycaps? I've been looking for a nice mechanical keyboard that lights up but I'm not a fan of ABS because of the shine (no pun intended).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14323975*
> Is it possible to have an illuminated keyboard with PBT keycaps? I've been looking for a nice mechanical keyboard that lights up but I'm not a fan of ABS because of the shine (no pun intended).


Deck Keyboards use PBT Keycaps.

So yes, it is possible. It's possible to use a large range of plastics/materials. The only limiting factor is money (and associated rise in costs to the consumers.)


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14323975*
> Is it possible to have an illuminated keyboard with PBT keycaps? I've been looking for a nice mechanical keyboard that lights up but I'm not a fan of ABS because of the shine (no pun intended).


I think that not a single mech keyboard actually comes with ABS keycaps


----------



## Shredicus

Oh man. Shine + browns + tenkeyless would be amazing. Currently there are NO illuminated tenkeyless mechs. :\


----------



## wompwomp

Seriously. A tenkeyless backlit mech would be perfect.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14326254*
> Seriously. A tenkeyless backlit mech would be perfect.


You could always follow the "poorman's" way...

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1072451-strange-model-m2.html

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/974325-poormans-baclit-black-widow.html


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14325171*
> Deck Keyboards use PBT Keycaps.
> 
> So yes, it is possible. It's possible to use a large range of plastics/materials. The only limiting factor is money (and associated rise in costs to the consumers.)


Does that mean there will be a PBT version of the Shine? I would definitely buy one.


----------



## Intense

What is up with tenkeyless why would u want to get rid of the numpad


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14326180*
> Oh man. Shine + browns + tenkeyless would be amazing. Currently there are NO illuminated tenkeyless mechs. :\


Deck 82 or get a normal keyboard and apply the glowing stickers like TheSolutor suggested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14326254*
> Seriously. A tenkeyless backlit mech would be perfect.


Deck 82 or get a normal keyboard and apply the glowing stickers like TheSolutor suggested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14326769*
> Does that mean there will be a PBT version of the Shine? I would definitely buy one.


The Shine's keycaps are PBT if I recall but don't take that as gospel. I'm 99.99% certain they are though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14326803*
> What is up with tenkeyless why would u want to get rid of the numpad


Many people never learned to use it, or just don't want to use it. THus they save on desk space (and usually cost) by not getting it.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14328229*
> http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=30The Shine's keycaps are PBT if I recall but don't take that as gospel. I'm 99.99% certain they are though.


The information in that first screenshot shows that the keys were ABS so that's why I was curious.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14328229*
> 
> Many people never learned to use it, or just don't want to use it. THus they save on desk space (and usually cost) by not getting it.


really, i never knew of keyboards without the numpad before i looked at mechanical keyboards, except for crApple of course. i could never get rid of mine lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK;14328283*
> The information in that first screenshot shows that the keys were ABS so that's why I was curious.


That was the first model and I do believe they plan a PBT option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeNsE;14328312*
> really, i never knew of keyboards without the numpad before i looked at mechanical keyboards, except for crApple of course. i could never get rid of mine lol


They are still less common than fullsized


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14328420*
> That was the first model and I do believe they plan a PBT option.


Guess I'll be waiting to buy that then. Thanks.


----------



## wompwomp

No offense to deck owners, I'm sure they're great keyboards but IMO they are beyond ugly :/


----------



## HWI

Definitely buying the Shine with some Browns when it becomes available.


----------



## Shredicus

Tenkeyless Shine with Browns and I'll pre order one right now


----------



## whitehawk

Hmmmm... I'm really wanting to get a mx brown keyboard - almost went for the deal on the Das Silent but didn't know if I wanted to deal with the glossy finish. Wondering how much this will sell for...


----------



## Rory_newton

^^ Same here man! Was sooo close to pulling the trigger on the das silent when I saw a pic for the ducky shine!
Although I didnt like the das for the lack of media keys (Fn) or lack of backlighting .....the glossy finish I do like the look of (Dont know how great it would look after a few months of use though)
Hopefully the ducky comes out soon, and at a decent price!!


----------



## TheChillburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14334619*
> Tenkeyless Shine with Browns and I'll pre order one right now


Word on that Tenkeyless. Give this thing some decent keycaps and I'm sold. And maybe some Cherry blacks


----------



## Rory_newton

Hopefully they will do a Tenkeyless and a Normal version! I really dont want a tenkeyless, but it seems there is quite a high demand on here for them!!

Also very interesting to see how everybody has a different preference on switch types/colours!


----------



## n47

yea, give me blues


----------



## cROKODILE

Tenkeyless, backlight, brown switches, media controls= <3 holy s***...


----------



## Taylorsci

Is it possible to turn down the backlight, or are the only options on/off?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;14406899*
> Is it possible to turn down the backlight, or are the only options on/off?


You'll have 4 levels of brightness on the Shine.

As well as various other lighting modes; like WSAD & Arrows being lit up, all but the num pad, or the whole board (including the num pad.) being lit up. As well as a pulsing/breathing mode.


----------



## Shredicus

Hey Tator, when the time is right do you think you can put up a poll to gauge interest in a tenkeyless variant of this beauty? It would honestly make it totally unique in the mech keyboard market. There are several backlit mechs, but not a single one is a true tenkeyless. The only thing remotely close is that ugly little Deck 82, but that's a whole different animal. If there is enough of a demand for it, Ducky might take interest.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14407064*
> Hey Tator, when the time is right do you think you can put up a poll to gauge interest in a tenkeyless variant of this beauty? It would honestly make it totally unique in the mech keyboard market. There are several backlit mechs, but not a single one is a true tenkeyless. The only thing remotely close is that ugly little Deck 82, but that's a whole different animal. If there is enough of a demand for it, Ducky might take interest.


Next chance I get, I'll be bringing it up with their R&D team to see how well they can do that sort of a project.

From an R&D standpoint; it wouldn't be difficult. It would only be slightly more expensive in re-tooling for a new PCB if the Shine's PCB design couldn't be modified.

Ducky already makes Tenkeyless boards. So it may not be all that hard.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14407202*
> Next chance I get, I'll be bringing it up with their R&D team to see how well they can do that sort of a project.
> 
> From an R&D standpoint; it wouldn't be difficult. It would only be slightly more expensive in re-tooling for a new PCB if the Shine's PCB design couldn't be modified.
> 
> Ducky already makes Tenkeyless boards. So it may not be all that hard.


Alright, good stuff! Thanks Tator. Numpads are sooo 1999


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14407219*
> Alright, good stuff! Thanks Tator. Numpads are sooo 1999


Talkin to the wrong guy... I love my Num-pad.

/Gently caresses keys between Numlock & Enter


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14407253*
> Talkin to the wrong guy... I love my Num-pad.
> 
> /Gently caresses keys between Numlock & Enter


Same here. I can't have a keyboard without the Num-pad.


----------



## aNolan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You'll have 4 levels of brightness on the Shine.

As well as various other lighting modes; like WSAD & Arrows being lit up, all but the num pad, or the whole board (including the num pad.) being lit up. As well as a pulsing/breathing mode.


I came in my pants. Stop with the teasing!


----------



## HWI

Is there a set release date yet?


----------



## n47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14410110*
> Is there a set release date yet?


i think august is expected, but I wouldn't expect probably until about September


----------



## Lord_Snow

looks amazing, can't wait for it, hopefully won't be over $140.


----------



## hi-Jinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Deck 82 or get a normal keyboard and apply the glowing stickers like TheSolutor suggested.

Deck 82 or get a normal keyboard and apply the glowing stickers like TheSolutor suggested.

The Shine's keycaps are PBT if I recall but don't take that as gospel. I'm 99.99% certain they are though.

Many people never learned to use it, or just don't want to use it. THus they save on desk space (and usually cost) by not getting it.


Hi Tater'

If they are PBT keycaps, wouldn't that also mean they are doubleshot so the light can shine through?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hi-Jinx*


Hi Tater'

If they are PBT keycaps, wouldn't that also mean they are doubleshot so the light can shine through?


No, almost all Backlit keyboards use a lazer to cut away the top coating, to show a translucent underside.


----------



## Rory_newton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


i think august is expected, but I wouldn't expect probably until about September


Arrgg, hope it comes out august! Dont know if I can wait til' september!! 
Might just have to go for the Das!


----------



## HWI

It's August now. Where can I buy it? ^_^


----------



## n47

Quote:


> All in all, the Ducky DK-9008 is a well thought-out, nicely constructed, and performing mechanical keyboard that justifies its S$169 price tag. It's slated to arrive in Singapore at the end of August. Hydra Distribution is the sole official distributor here for the Ducky keyboards; Bell Systems Electronics in Sim Lim Square is the exclusive retailer. And don't worry if you're not a fan of the Cherry MX Black switches, we're told that DK-9008 Shine with Brown and Blue switches are coming too. In October/November, there would also be a version with Red switches. Quack, quack!


from singapore site, any info for the U.S. side?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n47;14436502*
> from singapore site, any info for the U.S. side?


US Prices won't be the same as Singapore Prices (it'll be cheaper here, just no exact word on pricing.)

Cheaper due to exchange rates and how that all works.

Singapore may have their boards first as they don't have to ship them across the entire Pacific Ocean.


----------



## n47

question was mainly for availability, but I guess that is still unanswered


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n47;14436948*
> question was mainly for availability, but I guess that is still unanswered


We'll have them, but no solid ETA on shipment yet.


----------



## runeazn

Hmm i do not recommend the 1087 ducky, i have it and it has a lot of bad solder problems, nothing a lil solder skills wont fix.

story:
first keyboard acted strange as it wouldnt keep up my typing speed on ps/2 N-keyroll ??
so some keys didnt appear/skipped.
then it stopped,after a while it started to do like this : helllllllllllllllllllllll continuing one key







?
and wouldnt stop sometimes till pulling out the cable, then it also stopped for 1 hour, then that problem + if you pulled out the usb you wouldn be able to type for like 5 seconds. and then stop working, then i opened it up.

resoldered all solder connection points on the controller, on some parts with more solder. 
and also resoldered the usb part, and it works perfect









but heck its a nice keyboard, i do not have any cosmetic failures but do have hardware failures as you read >_>


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


Hmm i do not recommend the 1087 ducky, i have it and it has a lot of bad solder problems, nothing a lil solder skills wont fix.


You had a bad board, this isn't a problem with the board normally.

There were some issues about the casing cracking if you took it apart. That wouldn't happen normally though.


----------



## runeazn

as you read i dont have cosmetic issues, its the one or the other


----------



## Rory_newton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14437722*
> We'll have them, but no solid ETA on shipment yet.


I know you don't know the actual date, but do you know round about when they will be available? This month or next month? Really would like to know so I can make my decision on maybe getting the das instead....

You must have some idea?


----------



## n47

you should get the das as a first mech board if you dont have one already. its nice to have a little intro to mech keyboards.


----------



## jakis

n47, why would you recommend a das as an intro keyboard? If they use the same switches (hoping this Shine comes with browns), is there a difference between the keyboards?
I'm also looking at this as my first mechanical keyboard, and the reason I want this over a das is for the media keys (the LEDs are just another added benefit :3)

I don't necessarily have the funds to be buying new keyboards left and right so I'm looking for one that'll last


----------



## Intense

everyone recommends Das, but I could never have a glossy keyboard after having a BW...

Xarmor keyboards on the other hand have the best coating IMO


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rory_newton;14446393*
> I know you don't know the actual date, but do you know round about when they will be available? This month or next month? Really would like to know so I can make my decision on maybe getting the das instead....
> 
> You must have some idea?


I really don't have a solid idea yet because we order in large quantities and the last time we made a keyboard order, we maxed their production capacity.

Once I have an idea, I will let everyone know.

As for getting your first mechanical keyboard; I'd recommend getting the OCN Ducky with ABS Keycaps (brown switches) as it's cheaper and built the same with more functions to it.


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14449590*
> As for getting your first mechanical keyboard; I'd recommend getting the OCN Ducky with ABS Keycaps (brown switches) as it's cheaper and built the same with more functions to it.


Thanks, I was actually on the verge of buying that OCN one (with browns) when I stumbled across the Shine and I figured, well it's the same thing but backlit... what's not to like?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis;14449766*
> Thanks, I was actually on the verge of buying that OCN one (with browns) when I stumbled across the Shine and I figured, well it's the same thing but backlit... what's not to like?


The shine is slightly different in button mapping, but more or less, the normal DK9008 and the DK9008-Shine are identical.


----------



## jakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14449799*
> The shine is slightly different in button mapping, but more or less, the normal DK9008 and the DK9008-Shine are identical.


Soo.... worth the wait? I'm kind of a sucker for the lights








Also, is the Shine predicted to come out with the option for browns/blues initially? Or will it just be blacks at first?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakis;14449836*
> Soo.... worth the wait? I'm kind of a sucker for the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is the Shine predicted to come out with the option for browns/blues initially? Or will it just be blacks at first?


They said we can choose switch type.


----------



## azianai

so much love for brown switches, i feel so lonely being a blue switch lover lol

Ah well, hopefully we can get enough people to want the loud and tactical blue switches on the Shine, imma be upgrading from the Adesso to the shine with blue whenever its available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;14457192*
> so much love for brown switches, i feel so lonely being a blue switch lover lol
> 
> Ah well, hopefully we can get enough people to want the loud and tactical blue switches on the Shine, imma be upgrading from the Adesso to the shine with blue whenever its available.


We'll most likely carry all switch types. Depending on availability at the time.

Brown switches definitely sell more than blues or blacks. But Blues outsell blacks.


----------



## rdasch3

Well hopefully black switches will be ordered. That's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## jakis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We'll most likely carry all switch types.


Wait... we? Does OCN resell keyboards or something?
And on that note, where would we be able to pick these up in Canada/US?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jakis*


Wait... we? Does OCN resell keyboards or something?
And on that note, where would we be able to pick these up in Canada/US?


Yes, OCN sells keyboards with our sites branding on them; made on Ducky models.

See here:
*Overclock.net Keyboards by Ducky*


----------



## scorpscarx

What kind of cord/cords are we talking coming out from that thing....

I tend to loathe my keyboards having anything more than one simple cord, but this has a great minimalist design w/ lighting and media keys.

The cord reason is why I haven't jumped on the XArmor...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*


What kind of cord/cords are we talking coming out from that thing....

I tend to loathe my keyboards having anything more than one simple cord, but this has a great minimalist design w/ lighting and media keys.

The cord reason is why I haven't jumped on the XArmor...


It's a single, detachable, USB cable.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's a single, detachable, USB cable.


Wow, this keyboard is worth waiting for indeed. Thanks for the info. I'll madly check here daily to jump on the buy wagon...

I'm going to hold off on the Filco for this and continue to use my Lycosa Mirror until then.

Thanks a lot


----------



## n47

bring me mahhhhhhhhh ducky shineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm incredibly impatient and was wondering how durable these are

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/d77d/

which were mentioned earlier, and how well they work generally.

Sticking those on a Leopold Tenkeyless might be a good option for me.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx;14467519*
> I'm incredibly impatient and was wondering how durable these are
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/d77d/
> 
> which were mentioned earlier, and how well they work generally.
> 
> Sticking those on a Leopold Tenkeyless might be a good option for me.


The stickers from 4keyboards are better, and in a wide range of single and dual languages.

latkey has also the phosphorescent stickers


----------



## scorpscarx

Let's not go to OT, but since he stated Ducky Shine won't initially ship in a TK-less sku anyway.

I could put those phosphorescent ones over all keys other than wasd to minimize wear.

I prefer low levels of brightness to my keys so this might be a perfect idea?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx;14467835*
> Let's not go to OT, but since he stated Ducky Shine won't initially ship in a TK-less sku anyway.
> 
> I could put those phosphorescent ones over all keys other than wasd to minimize wear.
> 
> I prefer low levels of brightness to my keys so this might be a perfect idea?


It sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## scorpscarx

Leopold Tenkeyless Otaku Cherry Browns
+
Glow Stickers

Now shipping


























































Will make a thread and post pics when I get them in.


----------



## HandletheTruth

Preference for Tenkeyless Size - I do not use the Numpad and would prefer my mouse close to Keyboard. I would buy the following keyboard configuration:
1. Tenkeyless size (or smaller)
2. Cherry MX Browns (or perhaps Blues) - perhaps a mixture is optimal
3. Shine key illumination
4. PBT key material
5. DK-9008 quality levels (read that DK-1087 is not built to the same standard)
I will pre-order if necessary. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## n47

first post king


----------



## FormatFunction

Is this available yet? Its the first MKeyboard layout/look that I really like.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FormatFunction;14495205*
> Is this available yet? Its the first MKeyboard layout/look that I really like.


The Shine is not available yet.


----------



## n47

i think i heard it was coming out on monday


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


i think i heard it was coming out on monday


Is this true? If so, this will be the greatest news since Steel Series announced their gaming glove.


----------



## Intense

if it comes out tomorrow im getting one.


----------



## shawnoen

Are you guys talking about USA availability?

Trying to decide between a Filco Majestouch2 or a Ducky. I'd love to get a Shine since I'm coming from a Logitech Illuminated and love the keyboard lights when working in low light.


----------



## n47

i was joking lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Are you guys talking about USA availability?

Trying to decide between a Filco Majestouch2 or a Ducky. I'd love to get a Shine since I'm coming from a Logitech Illuminated and love the keyboard lights when working in low light.


When I have a better idea on Ducky Shine ETA to tankguys, I will let you know. Currently, they haven't even started shipping boards to stores yet though.

Once I have more information I can give. I will.


----------



## n47

thats not what singapore says. shipping now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


thats not what singapore says. shipping now


That doesn't sound right. Then again, some stores like to list before a product is actually available.


----------



## ripster

Singapore got the Razer Black Widow first as well.

It does happen.


----------



## Cain

I'm very interested in this keyboard.

I have a Deck and which I like the keys, they are spaced a little far apart for my tastes, and the key travel seems a little "deep"...

It looks to me as if the Ducky keys may be spaced a little closer together.

Anyone with a Ducky also have a Deck that can tell me the differences?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;14507155*
> Singapore got the Razer Black Widow first as well.
> 
> It does happen.


Oh I know, but it wouldn't line up with what's been produced so far.

Ducky hasn't put the Shine to full production just yet. They will soon though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cain;14507611*
> I'm very interested in this keyboard.
> 
> I have a Deck and which I like the keys, they are spaced a little far apart for my tastes, and the key travel seems a little "deep"...
> 
> It looks to me as if the Ducky keys may be spaced a little closer together.
> 
> Anyone with a Ducky also have a Deck that can tell me the differences?


The key travel on all the MX switches is the same (4mm) but MX-Black switches feel like they could go on indefinitely due to the stiff linear nature of the switch.

Ducky's keycaps also have a larger profile than the Deck Keycaps. So it's not that the spacing is really different, it's just that the keycaps are larger.


----------



## Cain

Thank you for the info, and the reply!! I look forward to finding out more about Duckys !


----------



## Nano5656

I havent posted in a while in this thread and im suprised it got so big but i can honestly say im so stoked for this board and cant wait for it to come out! want so so so so so bad so soso so so bad so sos os bad lol


----------



## n47

Quote:


> Ducky hasn't put the Shine to full production just yet. They will soon though.


Sources? I am 90% sure they have started


----------



## ripster

Doesn't look like they are shipping yet in Singapore. All I saw was a reference to "late August".


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


Sources? I am 90% sure they have started


Source is I worked with Ducky on the Shine and Overclock.net/TankGuys has their keyboards made by Ducky.


----------



## n47

you personally worked with Ducky. ok lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


you personally worked with Ducky. ok lol


Yes, I did.

I work with Ducky to organize all orders made by OCN for our keyboards as that is a project I lead. It is also why I have given out so much information on the keyboard.


----------



## Intense

Do you have any knowledge of a price range at all, because i will get a regular OCN ducky if its above my range. Also, are there going to be more models of the OCN ducky, or is the one already being sold the only one?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*

Do you have any knowledge of a price range at all, because i will get a regular OCN ducky if its above my range. Also, are there going to be more models of the OCN ducky, or is the one already being sold the only one?


Here's what Tator said earlier on other Ducky's, which he stated would be coming soon.

Quote:



The DK1087 is a Tenkeyless board (Does not come with a Num-pad)

The DK1008 is a full sized, 104 Key, keyboard.

The DK1008 is a cheaper version of the DK9008 that doesn't have as many features. Though, it's also less expensive for that reason.


As for the Shine price, my guess is at least $140.


----------



## Trueepower

Yeah they will be priced to sell, and competitively priced which should put them around $140 is my guess as well. I don't think Ducky wants to go over $140, and head into the $150 range or above.


----------



## Intense

140 and we have a deal







if not ill just grab a OCN Ducky with PBT keycaps and black switches


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


Do you have any knowledge of a price range at all, because i will get a regular OCN ducky if its above my range. Also, are there going to be more models of the OCN ducky, or is the one already being sold the only one?


I can't comment on price; but we plan to stock an array of keyboards. 
DK9008-Shine
DK9008-G2
DK1008
DK1087

All in Cherry MX-Switches of multiple varieties.


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, I did.

I work with Ducky to organize all orders made by OCN for our keyboards as that is a project I lead. It is also why I have given out so much information on the keyboard.


And n47 gets owned

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## n47

i can say general comments about releases as well. A keyboard will be released, stay tuned.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n47;14516136*
> i can say general comments about releases as well. A keyboard will be released, stay tuned.


I added information that wasn't previously released before.
If you have any doubts, that's your problem. Not my own.

There's a reason that companies send me products to test, look at, or review.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14515090*
> *I can't comment on price;* but we plan to stock an array of keyboards.
> DK9008-Shine
> DK9008-G2
> DK1008
> DK1087
> 
> All in Cherry MX-Switches of multiple varieties.


Darn you for making one of the most impatient men in the world wait for a price


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


Darn you for making one of the most impatient men in the world wait for a price










Well, it's not my information to hand out sadly.


----------



## Taylorsci

@[email protected] I wish they would publish a release date, I need a new keyboard pretty badly and this looks like something I'd like... but I don't want to wait a month just to find out that it won't be released for two more months.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


@[email protected] I wish they would publish a release date, I need a new keyboard pretty badly and this looks like something I'd like... but I don't want to wait a month just to find out that it won't be released for two more months.


Release should be soon. So don't worry on that regard. It's not too far off.


----------



## ezveedub

Wow, a lot of people itching to get this keyboard!


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


i can say general comments about releases as well. A keyboard will be released, stay tuned.


do you not read the forum? how Tator helps coordinates the OCN Ducky sales?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...keyboards.html

As well as the GT Group Buy?

I would think if he's that hands-on with the OCN Brand keyboard sales, he probably has some sort of communication with the distributor on behalf of OCN.

Or is that just too confusing of a concept for you?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Wow, a lot of people itching to get this keyboard!


Well thanks to competitive pricing, as well as great feature sets; Ducky has earned themselves a good name.


----------



## Intense

i just realized how much i love my ducky lol only reason im using my u9bl-s is because its backlit and has a wristwrest


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


i just realized how much i love my ducky lol only reason im using my u9bl-s is because its backlit and has a wristwrest


I love my Duck as well. I only use my Deck because of the MX-Clear switches.

Though, as soon as possible, I'm gonna turn my Duck to clears. I just need to find some clear switches to crop for it.


----------



## ezveedub

Any chance on getting Ducky wrist/palm rest pads?


----------



## Intense

a user on ebay sells them, two sizes depending on keyboard


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Any chance on getting Ducky wrist/palm rest pads?


We'll be stocking those in both sizes with the OCN logo on them as well.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


We'll be stocking those in both sizes with the OCN logo on them as well.










Great!







I'll wait for those till you get them in. I need one now for my OCN 9008-G2.


----------



## Manischewitz

Hey does anyone know if they sell these in Asia yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


Hey does anyone know if they sell these in Asia yet?


Not yet.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InTeNsE*


i just realized how much i love my ducky lol


♫ Rubber ducky, you're the one
You make bathtime lots of fun! ♪


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mazessj*


♫ rubber ducky, you're the one
you make bathtime lots of fun! ♪











lol


----------



## Fossil

You know it really sucks when either one of the 2 keyboards you are wanting to buy are not available right now. I got into the market for a U9BL-S a few weeks too late back in July. I check everyday to see if it's for sale at a decent price on google but no go. At the same time there is still no word on when Ducky Shine will be shipping and it's like wanting me to pull my hair out because I just want my damn backlit Cherry brown mech keyboard already.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fossil;14535680*
> you know it really sucks when either one of the 2 keyboards you are wanting to buy are not available right now. I got into the market for a u9bl-s a few weeks too late back in july. I check everyday to see if it's for sale at a decent price on google but no go. At the same time there is still no word on when ducky shine will be shipping and it's like wanting me to pull my hair out because *i just want my damn backlit cherry brown mech keyboard already.* >


+100. I just hope the Shine isn't $175


----------



## axizor

If I can buy a Shine and a wrist rest for $175, I'd be the happiest guy on the planet.


----------



## Tator Tot

It won't be $175 on OCN. I can say that.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14536526*
> It won't be $175 on OCN. I can say that.


Less?!


----------



## ackneal

I just bought the OCN DK 9008-G2 too... Mother chugger


----------



## Manischewitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14533688*
> Not yet.


Alright well I'm gonna be in China tell September 20th do you think it will be released by then and is it cheaper to purchase it in China than here in the US?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manischewitz;14538799*
> Alright well I'm gonna be in China tell September 20th do you think it will be released by then and is it cheaper to purchase it in China than here in the US?


OCN is always cheaper than Retail, though you'll have to factor in the cost of shipping (~$12 to most places.)


----------



## jakis




----------



## Spongeworthy

Oooooh lord this keyboard cannot come fast enough, I just built my rig and everything inside of it is black and blue including the case, this keyboard would be the perfect addition.


----------



## Roman5

Likely to be a UK version of this keyboard? Likely to come without a wristrest as per the photos?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5;14549467*
> Likely to be a UK version of this keyboard? Likely to come without a wristrest as per the photos?


I do not know about a ISO version of the DK Shine but I'll look into it.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14549663*
> I do not know about a ISO version of the DK Shine but I'll look into it.


I've no idea what ISO means with regards to keyboards. Does ISO translate as UK version?


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


I've no idea what ISO means with regards to keyboards. Does ISO translate as UK version?










No. UK is a logical layout, as IT,DE,FR,US and so on, ISO a physical layout, like ANSI or JIS.

ISO (the I stand for international) differs from ANSI (the a stand for American) because has a key more, the correctly shaped enter (reversed L) and the shorter left shift.

All the European keyboards are ISO, and you can find some US ISO keyboards too, but almost all the ANSI keyboards comes with the US layout.

Some US keyboards aren't ANSI nor ISO, and they come with a J shaped enter and with some consequently variations (a shortened shift or a shortened backspace or a /| key placed in some creative position)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman5*


I've no idea what ISO means with regards to keyboards. Does ISO translate as UK version?










Well US, UK, AUS, Ger, French, Italy, etc; those are all printed languages.

Not layout though.

3 standard layouts exist: 
ISO (which is what the UK uses)
ANSI (US uses) 
JIS (what Japan uses.)

So as long as a board has the ISO layout, you can print any language on it really. (Since printing is not the hard part, but the physical layout is.)


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Solutor;14554578*
> ISO (the I stand for international) differs from ANSI (the a stand for American) because has a key more, the correctly shaped enter (reversed L) and the shorter left shift.


I don't know why you guys need such a large, oddly-shaped Enter key. And don't shorten my Shift keys or backslash. My pinkies don't like to stretch that far and I'll keep hitting the wrong keys. Keep my wrist movement to a minimum, please.









(Sorry to be OT.)


----------



## Citra

Is there an ETA yet?


----------



## n47

he works with ducky so we should expect it soon


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;14559649*
> I don't know why you guys need such a large, oddly-shaped Enter key.


Because this is the right shape, and was considered the right shape in America too




























until some idiot decided to enforce a different standard.


----------



## ch_123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;14559649*
> I don't know why you guys need such a large, oddly-shaped Enter key. And don't shorten my Shift keys or backslash. My pinkies don't like to stretch that far and I'll keep hitting the wrong keys. Keep my wrist movement to a minimum, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry to be OT.)


Someone at IBM decided that European keyboards should have extra keys to accommodate things like accented letters and what not. Consequently, all European and Mideast keyboards got the ISO layout, even if they didn't really need the extra keys (the UK layout being a fine example).

Of course, in adding in extra keys, other keys had to be cut down to size to accommodate them.
Quote:


> until some idiot decided to enforce a different standard.


Same idiots who know how to type, y'know.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ch_123;14568831*
> Someone at IBM decided that European keyboards should have extra keys to accommodate things like accented letters and what not.


And what this has to do with the ANSI enter ? Nothing.
Quote:


> Same idiots who know how to type, y'know.


Are you saying that those "abilities" are used to walk together ?

Interesting theory


----------



## ripster

Ducky's have one of the weirdest implementations of BigAss Enter keys I've ever seen.









Haven't seen a true ISO one though.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;14569379*
> Ducky's have one of the weirdest implementations of BigAss Enter keys I've ever seen.


Clearly they mind to use the same PCB and plate to made both ANSI and big ass keyboards, the side effect is the enter stiffness on big ass side.


----------



## gonX

Ladies, please.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripster*


Ducky's have one of the weirdest implementations of BigAss Enter keys I've ever seen.
http://geekhack.org/attachment.php?a...0&d=1305318788

Haven't seen a true ISO one though.


Ducky has a new PCB they're going to implement (and I do believe it is Filco who does the same thing right now) where ISO & ANSI layouts will be silk-screened and physically put on every PCB so they can sell an DK9008-ISO and DK9008-ANSI.

I think that feature is supposed to be implemented in the Shine but I'm waiting to hear back about an ISO variant.

Unfortunately, they've been hesitant about the ISO layout. Thinking it won't sell well.


----------



## The Solutor

First review here

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007


----------



## aNolan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Solutor*


First review here

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007


Oh jeez, i just shat my pants.


----------



## Shredicus

Looks awesome, but yikes $170 is pretty darn steep :x


----------



## Spongeworthy

I thought I heard it would cost less on OCN... Or am I mistaken.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy;14576868*
> I thought I heard it would cost less on OCN... Or am I mistaken.


It might; there's no confirmation yet, though. We try to rope a fair price on these things so that they'll actually sell well; this is the reason we avoided stocking the 9108 (when we had the option), because our retail price would have been viewed as too high for the product.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14575946*
> Looks awesome, but yikes $170 is pretty darn steep :x


S$169 would be singapore currency right? That would be about $140 USD.

Tater Tot said OCN prices would be cheaper than retail.


----------



## ripster

Yep - S in front.

Use the 20cent piece for testing switches. (4.5g after 1985)


----------



## n47

either way, there is no expected ETA so wake me up when they actually drop


----------



## Starbomba

Wish Ducky (or anyone, the ones closer to this are Filco and iOne/xArmor) would make a wireless backlit keyboard with MX blues. Just got my U9W ES (coutesy of Phaedrus) and i'm still wondering how in hell i lived with regular rubber domes. Plus clickyness FTW.


----------



## haticK

Glad there has already been a review, now I definitely want one...especially if there is a PBT version.


----------



## ripster

The coating will wear off before the PBT does.

I'm sure it'll be like other backlit keyboards.


----------



## n47

looks just like the razer caps, gross


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm still waiting on Customs









As for price; I won't comment yet, but as Chunky said, we price competitively so the boards will sell and more people have the option to use a mechanical.
We're not in it to make money.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'm still waiting on Customs









As for price; I won't comment yet, but as Chunky said, we price competitively so the boards will sell and more people have the option to use a mechanical. 
We're not in it to make money.


Awesome! So like 65 bucks?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pnanasnoic*


Awesome! So like 65 bucks?










If we could sell these guys for $65 it'd be a godsend. We wouldn't really need to consider another keyboard (until Ducky's R&D team works out my other suggestions.)

Still though, we will have some products priced around that level. So at least those budget users will be able to grab one.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


You know it really sucks when either one of the 2 keyboards you are wanting to buy are not available right now. I got into the market for a U9BL-S a few weeks too late back in July. I check everyday to see if it's for sale at a decent price on google but no go. At the same time there is still no word on when Ducky Shine will be shipping and it's like wanting me to pull my hair out because I just want my damn backlit Cherry brown mech keyboard already.










hear hear!


----------



## Nano5656

Everyady i come home from work and jack off to this keyboard. I just want it now.


----------



## vikingsteve

Combine this bad boy with a wristrest and you're set for a good amount of time. Luckily, my PC isn't being built until December, so I have the luxury of time... should be better than the XArmor U9BL-S, which have suddenly disappeared from Amazon...


----------



## rdasch3

Damnit, everyday I check this thread and it has no set release yet. I hope its soon. I want one of these with black switches and pbt caps, even if I have to buy the pbt key caps separately, although I'd rather not. I might have to do some searching for a good looking wristwrest as well.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Damnit, everyday I check this thread and it has no set release yet. I hope its soon. I want one of these with black switches and pbt caps, even if I have to buy the pbt key caps separately, although I'd rather not. I might have to do some searching for a good looking wristwrest as well.


this is the wristrest I'm looking at

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826999042


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14582144*
> should be better than the XArmor U9BL-S, which have suddenly disappeared from Amazon...


It looks like AramediA screwed up the product page. A search on Amazon for the U9BL-S now brings up a U9BL (5 remaining) but the reviews are for the U9BL-S.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;14596106*
> It looks like AramediA screwed up the product page. A search on Amazon for the U9BL-S now brings up a U9BL (5 remaining) but the reviews are for the U9BL-S.


I know, so I'm confused as to what I'd actually be buying. The reviews indicate I'd likely be buying a U9BL-S, but the actual product info is for the U9BL. *shrug* I'm waiting for the Ducky anyway, this thing looks pimp.


----------



## zulios

Hi everyone,

I would be highly interested in getting the ducky shine with black switches ; definitely the keyboard I was dreaming of. 
If they decide to sell ISO ones, do you believe there might be a way to get replacement keys so I may switch to an FR layout ?

Also, will they be shipping to France ? I have a friend currently living in Taiwan, is it a better option for me to consider asking him to buy one and ship it / bring it back ?

Thank you


----------



## ripster

It's pretty common for Amazon to have the wrong reviews under a listing. Trying to figure out which BluRay/DVD/SpecialEdition reviews go to what product is a good example of this.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulios;14601384*
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would be highly interested in getting the ducky shine with black switches ; definitely the keyboard I was dreaming of.
> If they decide to sell ISO ones, do you believe there might be a way to get replacement keys so I may switch to an FR layout ?
> 
> Also, will they be shipping to France ? I have a friend currently living in Taiwan, is it a better option for me to consider asking him to buy one and ship it / bring it back ?
> 
> Thank you


The Overclock.net models sold by TankGuys will ship anywhere in the world.

As for replacement caps, that would most likely be special order.

Traditionally, Ducky only prints with US &/or Chinese letters on the keys.


----------



## Nano5656

august is almost over why cant we just order this yet







(((((


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656;14605414*
> august is almost over why cant we just order this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((((


Almost over, half-way though, same thing.


----------



## nano56

It's over halfway lol







17/31=.54


----------



## zulios

@Tator Tot : Thank you so much for your quick and detailed answer. The term "special order" gave me goosebumps, I believe I'll either forget it or see if I can accomodate myself to a US standard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zulios*


@Tator Tot : Thank you so much for your quick and detailed answer. The term "special order" gave me goosebumps, I believe I'll either forget it or see if I can accomodate myself to a US standard.


I've been looking into the option of having ISO Keyboards and then Multi-lingual keycaps.

E.G. A Set of French, German, Portuguese, & Spanish keycaps.

With the default ISO board shipping with UK Keycaps (since Canada & US are mostly the same when it comes to keyboards, and the UK is our third largest visitor/member base for OCN.)


----------



## zulios

@Tator tot : Once again thank you for your effort. I'll be looking forward to getting feedback on this option.

Now the following may feel like stupid questions and I hope for your understanding :

When you wrote earlier that you would get them in any switch type, does that include the less popular clear switches ? Seems in my mind they would probably fit me, tried blue ones but the feeling was too light for my taste. Black is almost perfect and wil be my default choice otherwise but they still feel a bit heavy when typing a lot. Clear should be right in the middle with a slight tactile feel, correct ?

I'm asking because the opportunity to give it a try before buying seems close to impossible in France ; parisian shops rarely propose mechanical keyboards and even if so, they are stuck to black or blue. In case that ends being a wrong pick i'd be interested in the possibility to have a second chance without buying another whole keyboard. I would rather exchange switches with my 6gv2 if possible. Do the leds on the keyboard would make changing switches more difficult in that regard ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Clear is actually my personal preference for switch type (in the Cherry MX Land) so we've been working with Ducky to make that an option.
I can't say how soon that'll be since the MX-Clears are a special order. Thus making it a bit more difficult to get them, and have the boards made, compared to MX-Browns, Blues, or Blacks which are common.

Ducky already has a large array of MX-Red switches and we will be selling MX-Red keyboards.

All Cherry MX Keyboards use the same general housing design, so LED's are not a problem.

Clear's are just a tad lighter than Blacks, and yes, have a strong tactile feel. So you know when you hit the mid-point in the switch. Like I said, they are my personal favorite since they are heavy enough that I don't make a typo nor feel like I'm putting to much force into my typing, but they're also incredibly tactile so I can type much faster since I barely need to depress the key in order to get it to actuate.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Do the leds on the keyboard would make changing switches more difficult in that regard ?


The leds make the switch change way more time consuming.

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?17357-U9BL-Beige-edition-(clear-switches-brown-springs)&highlight=beige+edition


----------



## henrygale

is the shine is based off of ducky 9008 G2? is it also nkro over usb?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrygale;14625082*
> is the shine is based off of ducky 9008 G2? is it also nkro over usb?


The Shine's microcontroller is based off the one used in the normal DK9008 but the PCB is newer, with some design changes.


----------



## EpicPie

Looks like this keyboard will be on my impulse buy list.


----------



## HaiiYaa

I would get one if it came in nordic layout. Getting used to the US layout is not an option because I'm still missing 1key


----------



## rdasch3

This wait is becoming unbearable. I want to try those black mx switches so bad and get rid of these blues. Dobule tapping in games is horrible on the thing, mainly hitting shift to run after going crouch or prone. I hope this thing releases soon.


----------



## zulios

@Tator tot : Thanks a lot for your answer. ISO keyboards with MX clears certainly must be unusual to them ; if they accept to produce it, well, the least I can do is wait ! In case they need to secure payment before producing I would completely understand as well.

@The solutor : Good to know ! And nice mod







Hopefully I may love MX clears and not need to change anything, Tator tot's description just comforted me in that way. *crossing fingers*. I'm curious to know more about your mod but will answer on the topic you linked to, in order to avoid this one from deviating.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14619482*
> Clear's are just a tad lighter than Blacks, and yes, have a strong tactile feel. So you know when you hit the mid-point in the switch. Like I said, they are my personal favorite since they are heavy enough that I don't make a typo nor feel like I'm putting to much force into my typing, but they're also incredibly tactile so I can type much faster since I barely need to depress the key in order to get it to actuate.


Clears actually aren't lighter than Blacks. If you are talking about actuation point, yes...but for all intensive purposes, the clear is stiffer...both at the tactile point and bottom out point.



















Clears and blacks are the only switches that I will use and I type on both everyday (clears at work and blacks at home). I like them equally, but right now my MX clear board is a modified G80-11900 that I've been wanting to replace with another Deck Legend. However, if clears were available in the Ducky Shine for less than $176+ shipping, I would gladly purchase that instead.


----------



## Tator Tot

Clear's don't get heavier until you move past the tactile point.

The difference is minimal at best though. I have a Deck Legend Frost Tactile & Thermaltake Meka G1 in front of me right now.
They both feel about the same in terms of stiffness.


----------



## turbocharged

I guess it is different when you are user like me who bottoms out (or comes close to bottoming out) the keys on most key strokes. Like you, I have both, but I can feel the difference...which is all at the bottom of the key stroke.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged;14627541*
> I guess it is different when you are user like me who bottoms out (or comes close to bottoming out) the keys on most key strokes. Like you, I have both, but I can feel the difference...which is all at the bottom of the key stroke.


At the bottom of a keystroke, the MX-Black & MX-Clear switches feel about the same since they both approach 90cN of force at that point.

Some people perceive things as different when they are not (there's plenty of people who think the darkness of a switch matters.)

The actual spring in the MX-Clear & MX-Black switches is the same.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14627571*
> At the bottom of a keystroke, the MX-Black & MX-Clear switches feel about the same since they both approach 90cN of force at that point.


From the graphs from Cherry Corp, that doesn't appear to be true. Shows blacks approach 90cN while clears approach 100cN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14627571*
> The actual spring in the MX-Clear & MX-Black switches is the same.


Actually, the springs are not the same. I just took apart a spare black and clear switch I had lying around and took a picture. Doesn't look the same to me.










The way I see it, the shorter sping (clear) must have a higher spring rate than the longer spring (black). That means that the beginning of the keystroke the black spring is preloaded more, so they can have the same initial 40cN spring-force. Then as you go through the travel, the higher spring rate of the clear spring starts to take effect, which results in a great maximum spring force at 4mm travel. They also appear to be made of different materials.


----------



## ripster

Yes, but those are published force diagrams.

If you use the RipOmeter test you'll see that the Cherry Clear bottoms out at 80g.

Keyboard Science trumps speculation.









If you don't believe me collect change and report results here. This discussion seems a bit off topic in a Ducky Shine thread.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster;14627865*
> Yes, but those are published force diagrams.
> 
> If you use the RipOmeter test you'll see that the Cherry Clear bottoms out at 80g.
> 
> Keyboard Science trumps speculation, which makes me Ichiban.
> 
> If you don't believe me collect change and report results here. This discussion seems a bit off topic in a Ducky Shine thread.


I have done the bottom out tests with nickels and I don't trust the results because of stiction in the key switch. I have found that if you already have 80g on a black key switch and you add one more nickel sometimes it won't move...but if you touch the top of the coin with your finger it goes down to bottom out. Then when you take that extra nickel off from being bottomed out, the it stays depressed in the same position and doesn't rebound at all.

I tend to believe manufacturer force graphs over nickel tests.

And yes, we are getting way off topic for the Shine info thread. Like I said...I like the clear switches and if they make a Shine with clears, I will seriously consider it.


----------



## ripster

What's stiction?

Anyway a bottom out nickel test won't have stiction. Try it.

Do not fear change, embrace it (or steal the nickels from a lemonade stand).


----------



## Nano5656

who cares about clear and black switches differences, the only thing you should care about is when the beautiful ducky shine is coming out lol!


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged;14627954*
> I have done the bottom out tests with nickels and I don't trust the results because of stiction in the key switch. I have found that if you already have 80g on a black key switch and you add one more nickel sometimes it won't move...but if you touch the top of the coin with your finger it goes down to bottom out. Then when you take that extra nickel off from being bottomed out, the it stays depressed in the same position and doesn't rebound at all.
> 
> I tend to believe manufacturer force graphs over nickel tests.
> 
> And yes, we are getting way off topic for the Shine info thread. Like I said...I like the clear switches and if they make a Shine with clears, I will seriously consider it.


True the tactile point adds too much fuzziness on the spring measurement.

BTW as Ripster is all about absolute measures, i like a lot the relatives ones

And this is what happen pushing a black spring v.s. a clear one, hardly the difference is 40g


----------



## Endymion_fr

Hi,

as zulios I'd interested in buying a Ducky Shine ISO with French keycaps.


----------



## ripster

Notice the spring length is equal.

Thank you for proving my point. Again making me Numero Uno Experto On Planeto.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Solutor;14638182*
> True the tactile point adds too much fuzziness on the spring measurement.
> 
> BTW as Ripster is all about absolute measures, i like a lot the relatives ones
> 
> And this is what happen pushing a black spring v.s. a clear one, hardly the difference is 40g


Awesome comparison...relative seems like a much better way of comparing springs. I'm a bit ashamed I didn't think of that myself.

I duplicated that test and got the same results....clear spring is indeed stiffer than black spring.


----------



## Spitfire6000

guys ive been waiting for this board to be available for order for a while now, but havent been following this thread.

Sorry if its been mentioned but when will orders or even preorders be available?

I returned by blackwidow ultimate and das keyboard silent S almost 2 months ago, and have been waiting for a better board.

I wanted to order a filco ninja off amazon but they're all sold out, and keyboard co uk charges insane shipping for USA shipments...making a ninja cost almost 200 dollars USA.

Im stuck between this Ducky Shine and the CM Storm Trigger which is coming out soon also I think.

If the ducky comes out first i think ill get it...so whats the hold up? August is almost over =)


----------



## iDaryl

too lazy to backread all 26 pages...

so ducky shine is still not around?

any cherry brown switch variants of these?

finally, a ducky backlit!(i hope OCN makes versions of these)


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDaryl;14647403*
> too lazy to backread all 26 pages...
> 
> so ducky shine is still not around?
> 
> any cherry brown switch variants of these?
> 
> finally, a ducky backlit!(i hope OCN makes versions of these)


Not yet, but it doesn't look far off.

They will be available in a number of switch types, I think we're going to have a vote for which type OCN with stock.

Yes, yay!


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDaryl;14647403*
> too lazy to backread all 26 pages...
> 
> so ducky shine is still not around?
> 
> any cherry brown switch variants of these?
> 
> finally, a ducky backlit!(i hope OCN makes versions of these)


thread search dog

and yes cherry brown variants will be supplied


----------



## Spitfire6000

omg i really really hope this thing comes out soon...ive been holding out on buying a mechanical ever since the filcos on amazon were sold out.

Now i want this ducky shine...but you guys are taking 4 EVER!!! Before you know it the CM storm Trigger will be out, and that keyboard compares very closely to this one.


----------



## zulios

@Spitfire : The CM storm Trigger seems to be MX black only, whereas this one will be available in a variety of switches. In terms of design also the Ducky shine has my preference.

-- edit --

Found out a new person that would possibly be interested in this keyboard. Counting Endymion in, that now makes 3 french people up on the waiting list.


----------



## n47

cm trigger supposedly is suppose to have multiple switches


----------



## zulios

Yes indeed, my apologies. Got the wrong information in the first place.


----------



## rdasch3

Ducky shine has my personal preference with blue led's as well as its overall design. This keyboard needs to hurry up.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zulios*


Found out a new person that would possibly be interested in this keyboard. Counting Endymion in, that now makes 3 french people up on the waiting list.


Forget that keyboard will arrive with any iso layout.

If you want a French keyboard, you have to look at Qpad or at Mionix


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitfire6000*


Before you know it the CM storm Trigger will be out, and that keyboard compares very closely to this one.


They are completely different products the CM is a true gaming keyboard, the ducky is just a backlit mechanical


----------



## zulios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Solutor*


Forget that keyboard will arrive with any iso layout.

If you want a French keyboard, you have to look at Qpad or at Mionix


Thank you for your tip.

That might be understood as stubborn, but it looks to me that nothing is to forget yet ! Tator tot said he was looking into that option. Until he comes back with a definite negative answer, I'm putting my faith in him to convince Ducky.

There is no urgent matter as well, I'm still in love with my 6gv2 but after a few days experience I realize that I'm bottoming out way too often ; the tactility I would get with the clears is truly missing. Plus the shine is appealing in terms of design and features. Having all of this combined would make a great board.

Now, I'll have a look to see if a clear board can be found somewhere in Europe anyway. But that seems a desperate search, even when looking at German stores.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zulios*


Thank you for your tip.

That might be understood as stubborn, but it looks to me that nothing is to forget yet ! Tator tot said he was looking into that option. Until he comes back with a definite negative answer, I'm putting my faith in him to convince Ducky.


The only oriental mechanical board available with some ISO layout is the Filco, all the others couldn't care less about the ISO layout, at the Chinese + Australia + US + the assimilated Europeans to ANSI represent a market big enough to please them.

All the keyboard available in ISO are made by europen based companies, like steelseries, qpad, or mionix, or by companies big enough like reazer or termaltake (and, hopefully coolermaster).

I think that the chances to have them from the semi-artisanal companies like Ducky are really close to zero.

Quote:



Now, I'll have a look to see if a clear board can be found somewhere in Europe anyway. But that seems a desperate search, even when looking at German stores.


Oh, in Europe they are very easy to find.

http://www.preisroboter.de/search.ph...=&max=&x=0&y=0


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Solutor;14672570*
> They are completely different products the CM is a true gaming keyboard, the ducky is just a backlit mechanical


When the ducky comes out, I will be using it for gaming. Has all my gaming keys: w,a,s,d, shift, spacebar. What gaming keys does that horrible looking coolermaster one have that the ducky doesnt? Other than those macro keys which I personally don't use.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14674373*
> When the ducky comes out, I will be using it for gaming. Has all my gaming keys: w,a,s,d, shift, spacebar. What gaming keys does that horrible looking coolermaster one have that the ducky doesnt? Other than those macro keys which I personally don't use.


Obviously you can as I do on my Qpad and Xarmor, but if the "gaming keyboard" means something, they are not gaming keyboards, exactly as the shine.


----------



## rdasch3

Most of that comment was sarcastic. Really the only thing a "gamingkeyboard might offer is more keys such as macros.


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14675306*
> Most of that comment was sarcastic. Really the only thing a "gamingkeyboard might offer is more keys such as macros.


And a dedicated drivers with the ability of reprogram keys, disable the win key and so on.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14579363*
> Wish Ducky (or anyone, the ones closer to this are Filco and iOne/xArmor) would make a wireless backlit keyboard with MX blues. Just got my U9W ES (coutesy of Phaedrus) and i'm still wondering how in hell i lived with regular rubber domes. Plus clickyness FTW.


i wanted to buy that from him!
damn you beating me to it:gunner2:

Wonder if it'll be possible for different LED colors


----------



## zulios

@The solutor : Europe being such a fragmented market, their reaction can easily be understood. I'll wait for Tator tot's answer anyway, in case they suddenly change their mind.

Your link has been of great help ! Thanks a lot. From the geekhack wiki I got the Cherry Keyboard G80-3000LQCEU-2 reference, but did not think of trying with DE instead. Stupid me. Must not be the best quality if I recall Cherry's reputation but certainly a good choice for everyday work with stickers to get along or to get the MX clears and place them in my 6gv2, right ?


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zulios*


Your link has been of great help ! Thanks a lot. From the geekhack wiki I got the Cherry Keyboard G80-3000LQCEU-2 reference, but did not think of trying with DE instead. Stupid me.


Just to clarify

G80-3000LQC*EU* ----> EU = US + €, more expensive but better suited to use the cherry board directly.

G80-3000LQC*DE* ----> DE= German, less expensive, well suited as donor board.

the trailing -2 or -0 is the keyboard color (-2 is black)

Quote:



Must not be the best quality if I recall Cherry's reputation


They are lighter than the plate mounted boards and the feeling is different, but surely cant be considered low quality boards, the keycaps are way better than most of the oriental boards, hugely better than the filco ones.

The beige ones are made with PBT, and the black ones should be POM


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Solutor;14676447*
> And a dedicated drivers with the ability of reprogram keys, disable the win key and so on.


Well with macro keys it is practically assumed that drivers come with it in order to do so. Most keyboards now have dedicated drivers regardless.

Disabling the windows key is the only other feature I can think of, and not really an issue either. I don't like to use ctrl and alt and I always rebind them. "gaming keyboards" have little features that can easily be avoided or done without.

Anyway, any more info on a release for this thing yet?


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulios;14682363*
> Your link has been of great help ! Thanks a lot. From the geekhack wiki I got the Cherry Keyboard G80-3000LQCEU-2 reference, but did not think of trying with DE instead. Stupid me. Must not be the best quality if I recall Cherry's reputation but certainly a good choice for everyday work with stickers to get along or to get the MX clears and place them in my 6gv2, right ?


The Geekhack Wikis IS awesome isn't it. Ripster praise thread here if you're too lazy to rep me.


----------



## kiwwanna

Is there still no updates on the Ducky DK-9008 i?
I'm diffidently in for one when they're available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;14687576*
> Is there still no updates on the Ducky DK-9008 i?
> I'm diffidently in for one when they're available.


i?

You mean Shine?

There's no update to give right now, as I've been away, attending the services for Syrillian.

As soon as I can, I will update everyone. Just expect some days for the week (I should be caught up by Sunday night.)


----------



## n47

its out!


----------



## Cain

Any new info ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cain;14728952*
> Any new info ?


I'm hammering out the order for our Shine models right now (some with design too, since the Spacebar would be too complicated to do how we did on the DK9008/G2 models.)

I've yet to hear back from R&D about the ISO option, but they're usually a bit on the slow side (for responses.)


----------



## jfuze

This keyboard looks great. Couple questions: Is it possible for those few lights not to be green? Is there a way to change the spacebar without the duck logo?


----------



## Nano5656

so do we have to put in orders with you? or will you give us a link when its time


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze;14730635*
> This keyboard looks great. Couple questions: Is it possible for those few lights not to be green? Is there a way to change the spacebar without the duck logo?


The Spacebar will be illuminated, but I'm seeing about a blank option for other reasons.

LED choice shouldn't be an issue on a second round of these models, since we can have the LEDs stocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656;14730680*
> so do we have to put in orders with you? or will you give us a link when its time


Click the link in my sig, it'll take to you to the main thread on this. We have all our site merchandise sold through Tank Guys


----------



## jfuze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Spacebar will be illuminated, but I'm seeing about a blank option for other reasons.

LED choice shouldn't be an issue on a second round of these models, since we can have the LEDs stocked.


Thanks for the reply.

Is Tankguys located in Michigan? Will the keyboard ship from them? (im in michigan, so just curious







)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


Thanks for the reply.

Is Tankguys located in Michigan? Will the keyboard ship from them? (im in michigan, so just curious







)


Yes and yes.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes and yes.


You mentioned that you were hammering out an order now, based on that I would assume you've already picked which switches will be used. Which switches were decided upon?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


You mentioned that you were hammering out an order now, based on that I would assume you've already picked which switches will be used. Which switches were decided upon?


I'll update with that info once I"ve actually made the order. That way it's official, and there won't be multiple posts to confuse someone.


----------



## webwit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripster*


Yes, but those are published force diagrams.

If you use the RipOmeter test you'll see that the Cherry Clear bottoms out at 80g.

Keyboard Science trumps speculation.









If you don't believe me collect change and report results here. This discussion seems a bit off topic in a Ducky Shine thread.



There are various incorrect results in the ripometer tests due to the inherent inaccuracy of that method. Some accurate results here. For example, neither the Cherry MX Blue nor the Cherry MX Brown actuate at 50g. He got the Browns all wrong with an error over 10%. Since ripster refuses to address such issues it's best not to attach any value to his results.


----------



## ripster

Seems off topic.

I'm looking forward to the Ducky Shine. If they sell a ton of them they'll do a tenkeyless.


----------



## aNolan

Was there a release date for the MX Blues? I heard oct.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'll update with that info once I"ve actually made the order. That way it's official, and there won't be multiple posts to confuse someone.


Weren't we going to vote on it? Perhaps you're ordering multiple types @[email protected]


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;14733473*
> Weren't we going to vote on it? Perhaps you're ordering multiple types @[email protected]


I'm gonna order multiple switch types.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14733681*
> I'm gonna order multiple switch types.


The only thing that could make that statement better would be if clears were one of said options.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;14733961*
> The only thing that could make that statement better would be if clears were one of said options.


Speaking of clears, does anyone know of a tenkeyless or smaller board with clears? I can't find one for the life of me.


----------



## Nano5656

I'm in michigan too! Can i just drive to tankguys store and pick one up lol







I would gladly! Do they even have a store? or is it just like a base of operations/warehouse ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


I'm in michigan too! Can i just drive to tankguys store and pick one up lol







I would gladly! Do they even have a store? or is it just like a base of operations/warehouse ?


I don't know if they would allow for that. You could always PM them on the forums and ask.

Legal issues usually arise with "Local Piccup" options like that; so not many businesses offer it (unless they're established as a retail store, like Walmart or Target.)


----------



## n47

quack

edit- from ducky facebook. shine shipping today


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n47;14752802*
> quack
> 
> edit- from ducky facebook. shine shipping today


hoooollyyyyy shiiiiiiiiit I've been waiting so long.


----------



## rdasch3

Oh boy, I need to order one so bad. Someone posted about the black widow ultimate stealth edition today which is an update to my keyboard, but I hate razer support, they always send me refurbs, and they aren't using black key switches. This keyboard looks so much sleeker too


----------



## jfuze

I'm so excited to get this. This + Steelseries Sensei = win. xD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


I'm so excited to get this. This + Steelseries Sensei = win. xD


The Sensei is a Xai with Fluff added to it. I would suggest going to the mouse section and asking around for some better mouse advice.


----------



## jfuze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Sensei is a Xai with Fluff added to it. I would suggest going to the mouse section and asking around for some better mouse advice.


i think ill pass, i like the sensei. ive already looked into it.


----------



## rdasch3

My buddy is going to try to talk to razer support and see if they will switch his black widow ultimate for the stealth one with browns I think (since they dont mention) lol. He wont buy ducky because he thinks the brand name is ******ed.

I'll take my black switches and a nice sleek keyboard without all those macro keys that I don't use thank you. I keep trying to convert him. I'll let him have his fun with razer support. Maybe he will get as many refurbs as I did that all didn't work properly and realize where razer lacks. I still love their mice though.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Black Widow Stealth is most likely browns.

Though, silent is definitely not an accurate portrayal of the switch (Linear Cherry MX switches are quieter.)

On the other hand, it is good to see Razer finally ditching those MX-Blues; as they're simply not the best when it comes to a gaming scenario.

Blues and Greens (both clicky switches) are just not where it's at (for gamers.)

Blacks, Browns, Clears, & Reds are more attractive, and generally; better options. Depending on what you like (force/tactility wise.)


----------



## rdasch3

I haven't tried any others, but after trying the blues I am mechanical all the way. Black is my next step and I doubt I will have any issues with it. Browns will probably be after that, and those are probably where I will stay since I love gaming so much.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


I haven't tried any others, but after trying the blues I am mechanical all the way. Black is my next step and I doubt I will have any issues with it. Browns will probably be after that, and those are probably where I will stay since I love gaming so much.


Personally, I like heavier switches.

I use MX-Clears daily, but my alternative is MX-Blacks.

If you get MX-Blacks, I would suggest trying out the Soft Landing Pads, as they eliminate most of the noise from an MX-Black (since it stops you from bottoming out) and gives you a better feel overall (IMO at least.)


----------



## rdasch3

I thought about those. They arent too expensive and I will probably get it. I do like the satisfying sound of a mechanical keyboard and I am sure there will be a slight sound difference that will satisfy me. My switch from rubber dome to mechanical was awesome. Pushing that first key made me feel so good inside









I read today that you finalized the order for the shines. How long did it take the last shipment to get here?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


I thought about those. They arent too expensive and I will probably get it. I do like the satisfying sound of a mechanical keyboard and I am sure there will be a slight sound difference that will satisfy me. My switch from rubber dome to mechanical was awesome. Pushing that first key made me feel so good inside









I read today that you finalized the order for the shines. How long did it take the last shipment to get here?


Depends on how long it takes them to make the boards.

Usually, shipping from Taiwan to TankGuys is around 2 months total (From order placed to being at Tank Guys.)

This order isn't finalized yet, as they haven't gotten back to me about MX-Clear switches.

I expect them to be in stock by January at the latest though.


----------



## rdasch3

I can wait. Thanks for the info.

I still have to get my triple monitors anyway, so less money spent right now.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I expect them to be in stock by January at the latest though.


January??









What happened to end of Aug lol..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


January??









What happened to end of Aug lol..


I never said they would be in stock by then. They would go into production by then.

Which is what we're getting at right now.

Ducky normally makes the Shine in MX-Blacks, but we're ordering multiple switch types, and we'll have custom keycaps. These two factors add on a longer production time unfortunately.


----------



## rdasch3

what quality keycaps does it come with?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


what quality keycaps does it come with?


"Best"









I haven't heard back on my last batch of questions (because Ducky is looking into them.) PBT Keycaps may be possible, and if so, we may go with them.


----------



## Nano5656

lo; january......yeah, just gonna get a filco, **** that backlights now. not waiting that long. too bad, this looked nice


----------



## Spongeworthy

January? Oh man







I was looking forward to this too.


----------



## Nano5656

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...h-edition.html

might pick that up instead now, it has browns now which are my favorite, and its matte instead of glossy so no more fingerprints. looks promising,only 130.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...h-edition.html

might pick that up instead now, it has browns now which are my favorite, and its matte instead of glossy so no more fingerprints. looks promising,only 130.


Sadly, it's still just 2KRO.

Remember though, I said Jan at the latest.


----------



## n47

omg january


----------



## Dyslexyc

Yeah, hate to say it. I was holding out for one of these but just bought an xarmor backlit with browns.







Bought the last one on ergogeek about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Rory_newton

January?? 
Think im gonna just pull the trigger on the new stealth Blackwidow then! (Brown switches).....


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rory_newton*


January?? 
Think im gonna just pull the trigger on the new stealth Blackwidow then! (Brown switches).....


That thing does look sexy.


----------



## Shredicus

Yikes, January. That razer is looking nice...


----------



## Tator Tot

*January would be the latest*. Once I have an idea on production lead times I can give a better ETA. 
As I said before, normally it's only about 2 months for boards to be in stock from when ordered. Which would mean *they would be in stock by November at the earliest*.

The plan is to have them in stock for the holiday season though.


----------



## n47

gosh, november earlier is really rough.

Ill buy mine off taobao


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taylorsci*


@[email protected] i wish they would publish a release date, i need a new keyboard pretty badly and this looks like something i'd like... But i don't want to wait a month just to find out that it won't be released for two more months.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tator tot*


release should be soon. So don't worry on that regard. It's not too far off.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tator tot*


depends on how long it takes them to make the boards.

Usually, shipping from taiwan to tankguys is around 2 months total (from order placed to being at tank guys.)

this order isn't finalized yet, as they haven't gotten back to me about mx-clear switches.

I expect them to be in stock by january at the latest though.


rage!


----------



## Nano5656

Aparrently I mis understood, I was expecting this thing in my house no later than mid september. My old board was pretty much dead, a few of the keys becomes non respsonive, I was holding off cause this board looked nice, but i pulled the trigger on the black ultimate stealth yesterday


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


Aparrently I mis understood, I was expecting this thing in my house no later than mid september. My old board was pretty much dead, a few of the keys becomes non respsonive, I was holding off cause this board looked nice, but i pulled the trigger on the black ultimate stealth yesterday


Post up a review of the board









If you're comfortable, take some photos of the internals and test out the key rollover. There's some questions about the board and potential changes done by Razer.


----------



## zulios

Thanks for letting us know.

Assuming they would release an ISO version, do you think we should be cautious with quality issues since this is likely to be their first try at it ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulios;14773836*
> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Assuming they would release an ISO version, do you think we should be cautious with quality issues since this is likely to be their first try at it ?


I have a per-production sample, and besides 2 letters being off center (compared to the rest) they did a damn good job on it.

I wouldn't be worried about quality issues, and since we'll be selling our own custom versions, all you need to do is contact me and I'll either help you with what the issue is, or get an RMA setup to have the board replaced.

I've yet to hear back on my questions (but hey, they need to be translated twice, so it usually does take a few days), but assuming they can get sufficient supply of MX-Clear switches and allow for ISO layout keyboards, it'll all be done through us. So there is no worry there.


----------



## Intense

if i get a job during school ill pick up a mx clear board







i like the mx clear on my ducky, its different but very fun to push repeatedly lol


----------



## Spongeworthy

From a reply on the FB wall, they said Shines will be shipping to the U.S in october.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy;14788289*
> From a reply on the FB wall, they said Shines will be shipping to the U.S in october.


That's after I told them Tankguys.com should have them soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy;14788289*
> From a reply on the FB wall, they said Shines will be shipping to the U.S in october.


Yep, that's the plan.

As I said before, normally it's about 2 months from order to stocking. That includes making the boards and everything.

Some of the longest time issues are the actual shipping from Customs in the US to TankGuys.


----------



## vikingsteve

So, available to buy in October, you would speculate? Kick ass.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14793655*
> So, available to buy in October, you would speculate? Kick ass.


Assuming the world doesn't end, or at least, world ending weather; yes.


----------



## drufause

Wow the shine looks so good


----------



## subz3ro

The anticipation is killing me, I want one so bad!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subz3ro*


The anticipation is killing me, I want one so bad!


$100,300.20 and I can have one to your door step tomorrow.


----------



## Nano5656

100,300.10 and sold


----------



## ntuason

Omg... Drool... Is it worth it to replace my filco limited edition red cherry mx with these?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Omg... Drool... Is it worth it to replace my filco limited edition red cherry mx with these?


If you want a backlit board with extra bells and whistles.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


$100,300.20 and I can have one to your door step tomorrow.


ill give you $100,300.19 lol.But I hope I can get my hands on one of these board.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14800394*
> ill give you $100,300.19 lol.But I hope I can get my hands on one of these board.


Alright, PM me your paypal email and I'll send a money request.

On a more serious note: we should get sufficient stock to last us a good while.
By that, I'm guessing a month before the MX-Reds & MX-Browns are sold out. Possibly the MX-Clears as well (I've yet to hear back on this issue yet.)


----------



## DrizzlePistol

Do you think it would be possible to get a Nordic version of this keyboard? With Ã†Ã˜Ã&#8230; keys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntuason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you want a backlit board with extra bells and whistles.


I do!!! I do!!! How much?!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol*


Do you think it would be possible to get a Nordic version of this keyboard? With Ã†Ã˜Ã&#8230; keys.


I don't know if the Shine's PCB can swap between ISO and ANSI layouts.

As for specific languages, most likely not. Considering where the users who visit the site come from, we'd most likely do a UK Layout.

You can easily change in your OS, what the keyboard is detected as (US, UK, Dutch, Nordic, French, Spanish, etc.)
The only difference between what you type and what you see would be physically what the keys look like on the board.

If we did print another language, it would most likely be French Canadian. Seeing as that's our largest audience from a non-English speaking nation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


I do!!! I do!!! How much?!


I'm not commenting on price, since it'll be different from the MX-Red (and if we get them) MX-Clear models. So I don't want to make anything sound like a promise when I cannot guarantee it.


----------



## Hanjin

So tempting to buy one.


----------



## zulios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14611976*
> I've been looking into the option of having ISO Keyboards and then Multi-lingual keycaps.
> 
> E.G. A Set of French, German, Portuguese, & Spanish keycaps.
> 
> With the default ISO board shipping with UK Keycaps (since Canada & US are mostly the same when it comes to keyboards, and the UK is our third largest visitor/member base for OCN.)


Please feel free to correct me if I go wrong. From your last posts, I understand that there should be a high chance of getting an ISO version.

However, no other language should be printed than UK (or french canadian) at the moment.

Should that be understood as a definitive refusal ? How many people would be needed approximately to make key printing for a specific language affordable ?


----------



## The Solutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14800547*
> I don't know if the Shine's PCB can swap between ISO and ANSI layouts.
> 
> As for specific languages, most likely not. Considering where the users who visit the site come from, we'd most likely do a UK Layout.
> 
> You can easily change in your OS, what the keyboard is detected as (US, UK, Dutch, Nordic, French, Spanish, etc.)


Not asking for myself as I use the UK layout even if I'm in Italy, but is pretty clear that people that want a backlit keyboard buy it because want to read the legends, and having the wrong ones would be pointless.

At that point an otaku board will be more useful.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulios;14802835*
> Please feel free to correct me if I go wrong. From your last posts, I understand that there should be a high chance of getting an ISO version.
> 
> However, no other language should be printed than UK (or french canadian) at the moment.
> 
> Should that be understood as a definitive refusal ? How many people would be needed approximately to make key printing for a specific language affordable ?


ISO is not a definitely and for us(as I'm still waiting to hear back from Ducky on a few things), it's not really about profitable or affordable; but we don't want to be too much of a burden on TankGuys; and the custom keycap sets may take extra time and such to produce.

To be honest, if we had the ability to have the keycaps made here in the US it would be a different story; but the numerous fees associated with a project of this scale would make it a bit hard.

I could see about having a ISO-International keyboard printed. It's not the best solution, but it would give you options to the different legends and you would be able to see them.

Not to sound like your typical American, but this is one of those cases where I wish we all just spoke the same language. It would make life much easier.


----------



## zulios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14805282*
> Not to sound like your typical American, but this is one of those cases where I wish we all just spoke the same language. It would make life much easier.


When it comes to keyboards, I just feel the same actually.

A visit to the US a long time ago made me realize it's not that hard to learn qwerty when you are in need. The matter is everywhere I go I'll find nothing but french layout here, so that's going to be a hard time learning qwerty or UK if I can type on it only a few times a week.

Sometimes I wish I was american. Then I remember the best bakery around is at the corner of the street ; their croissants are so damn good that keyboard layout matters fade away in an instant







The solutor must be a happy man : he's used to UK layout, and he has the best pasta and gelati in the world (not even talking about women).

This is now time for another stupid question : if I can get regular doubleshot keycaps, would the leds produce sufficient lighting to make the printings readable in your opinion ? If so the geekhack group buy going on may avoid everyone trouble.

Also, thank you for your efforts and patience


----------



## gonX

zulios - most Windows setups have 2 keyboard layouts set up - the native language and US keyboard. Just click alt+shift and you'll change the layout - that way you have QWERTY set up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulios;14807633*
> 
> This is now time for another stupid question : if I can get regular doubleshot keycaps, would the leds produce sufficient lighting to make the printings readable in your opinion ? If so the geekhack group buy going on may avoid everyone trouble.
> 
> Also, thank you for your efforts and patience


You'll get a glow under the key, but not actually on the letters. I doubt it would make them legible in the darkness.

Because of the angle of my monitor, I usually find my keyboard just as easy to look at in the darkness as it is in the mornings.


----------



## swoti

Is it possible to replace thekeycaps with german keycaps? Is there a kind of standard size for keycaps? So it would be possible to change the layout by myself for example to a german layout.
Thanks! Really nice wotk with the shine







)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swoti;14816618*
> Is it possible to replace thekeycaps with german keycaps? Is there a kind of standard size for keycaps? So it would be possible to change the layout by myself for example to a german layout.
> Thanks! Really nice wotk with the shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, that would be possible. I do not know if a backlit board exists, with a german layout though.

Ducky Keyboards, Filco Keyboards, Das Keyboards, WASD Keyboards, Mionix Keyboards, & Thermaltake Keyboards (Meka series) all use the same keycap sizes & shapes (As their keys are all made at the same factory.)

I know for a fact that the Keyboard Co sells German Filco's with MX-Blue, MX-Black or MX-Brown switches. They are not backlit and do not feature media keys. But it is in your native language.

Also; Ich spreche Deutsch, einfach nicht gut.


----------



## ripster

Kein Deutsch sprechen OCN!


----------



## swoti

)
I wouldn´t need all keys backlit. I would be sufficent for me to replace the ö ü and ä the rest of the keycaps can be the us layout.
But first we will need the clear switches ;o)

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

As soon as I hear back, I'll let you guys know


----------



## Nano5656

Well,I've ordered the BWU stealth edition, but I've decided I'm also gonna get the ducky when it becomes available for order. It just looks too amazing. And I've wanted to try out a ducky board for quite some time. I was just initially upset becasue my older board was malfunctioning so I needed an immediate replacement. Hopefully I can pick one up with reds or clears since I have never tried them


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


Well,I've ordered the BWU stealth edition, but I've decided I'm also gonna get the ducky when it becomes available for order. It just looks too amazing. And I've wanted to try out a ducky board for quite some time. I was just initially upset becasue my older board was malfunctioning so I needed an immediate replacement. Hopefully I can pick one up with reds or clears since I have never tried them










If you would please try to post a side-by-side comparison for the rest of us once you have recieved both!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


Well,I've ordered the BWU stealth edition, but I've decided I'm also gonna get the ducky when it becomes available for order. It just looks too amazing. And I've wanted to try out a ducky board for quite some time. I was just initially upset becasue my older board was malfunctioning so I needed an immediate replacement. Hopefully I can pick one up with reds or clears since I have never tried them










I just rage-ordered one too. You gotta admit the timing was perfect as a lot of people had misconstrued that the Shines would be stocking at the beginning of september, not just going into production. Overall it looks like a good keyboard, and if it's not it should hold me over until the Shine comes out :d


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14822740*
> I just rage-ordered one too. You gotta admit the timing was perfect as a lot of people had misconstrued that the Shines would be stocking at the beginning of september, not just going into production. Overall it looks like a good keyboard, and if it's not it should hold me over until the Shine comes out :d


I'm going to myself as soon as they're available from somewhere else besides Razer's site that charges $15 shipping.


----------



## Nano5656

I will post side by side, but it will obviously be a while since the shine won't be out for a little. unless this bwu stealth is absolutely amazing, I will probably sell it once shine gets here. Just had to have a new board because mine wasn't working.


----------



## vikingsteve

problem is the BWU Stealth still looks like ****.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14834832*
> problem is the BWU Stealth still looks like ****.


Explain.


----------



## jfuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14834832*
> problem is the BWU Stealth still looks like ****.


if we're talking "looks like ****" as in it is ugly as hell then i agree 100%. its disgusting looking. lol


----------



## zulios

@gonX : nice tip indeed, thank you !

@Tator tot : I'll probably pass until I can get used to uk or qwerty layout, or find keycaps then. Anyway thank you for all the answers given, I truly appreciated it. Same to the solutor.


----------



## rdasch3

I wonder if razer will come out with a razer black widow ultimate black edition with black switches. If that happens I may consider, but I am still getting this ducky shine.


----------



## gonX

You have another easily accessible high-quality board with MX Black switches available: the SteelSeries 7G and the SteelSeries 6Gv2


----------



## rdasch3

I like my backlighting on my keyboards, however, I do need a new lamp for my room, which could be used to put off just enough light to see but stay fairly dark.

I have been trying to find out where I could get full sized filcos with black switches as well. I dont like the look of the 7g, but rather the 6gv2, and those filcos look good too.


----------



## Tator Tot

7G & 6Gv2 have cheap keycaps, I'd more go to them as a last resort due to quality vs price.


----------



## rdasch3

The keycaps were the first thing I noticed in the pictures. I didn't like them at all. The keyboard as a whole looks ok, but I really like the filco's, just cant find them anywhere.


----------



## shawnoen

Keyboardco in the UK has plenty of Filco in stock....ordered mine on a Thursday and it was delivered to me Monday.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


The keycaps were the first thing I noticed in the pictures. I didn't like them at all. The keyboard as a whole looks ok, but I really like the filco's, just cant find them anywhere.


----------



## rdasch3

Thanks for the info. Checking it out now. Not sure how this site escaped me on google. Not the best site layout in the world but if they have filco....


----------



## rdasch3

http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=847

These guys ship to the US? Might have to get this to hold me off until the shine releases. Really good price for it. Where's my paycheck at?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rdasch3*   http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_d...sp?PRODUCT=847

These guys ship to the US? Might have to get this to hold me off until the shine releases. Really good price for it. Where's my paycheck at?  
You have to buy through their    Amazon store .


----------



## rdasch3

Amazon doesn't find anything on it after clicking. Maybe they are no longer on amazon?

EDIT: I added the item to my cart to test it out, and they have shipping options for the US listed in the drop down.


----------



## n47

yea, you dont have to buy it through amazon. it will just cost more to ship direct from site


----------



## Tator Tot

They didn't before.

It used to be through Amazon only. ANd yeah, Amazon's been out of stock.


----------



## rdasch3

No worries, at least I know where to get them. I'm becoming quite the mechanical keyboard fiend. This rubber dome at work drives me nuts.


----------



## shawnoen

The Filcos on Amazon are provided by the Keyboardco in the UK. They ship to Amazon who sells and ships them on their behalf.

Price direct from them in the UK is the same as on Amazon after currency conversion. Only difference is you have to pay approx $25 for shipping. But to me it was worth it rather than waiting a month or more.

Plus I was able to order a Filco keypuller and extra keycaps that aren't available on Amazon and not incur extra shipping costs.


----------



## rdasch3

Yeah, comes out to about 160 on their site after conversion. Still not bad I suppose. Just exploring my options, waiting for the shine. The more I use the blu switches at home for gaming, the more I dislike it. I need a gaming switch


----------



## ripster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


The Filcos on Amazon are provided by the Keyboardco in the UK. They ship to Amazon who sells and ships them on their behalf.

Price direct from them in the UK is the same as on Amazon after currency conversion. Only difference is you have to pay approx $25 for shipping. But to me it was worth it rather than waiting a month or more.

Plus I was able to order a Filco keypuller and extra keycaps that aren't available on Amazon and not incur extra shipping costs.


Was that $25 East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## IronChef

What does a humble Australian have to do to make sure I can get one of these as soon as possible?

Filcos are readily available here. Maybe I could trade you some for a Ducky Shine!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronChef;14850945*
> What does a humble Australian have to do to make sure I can get one of these as soon as possible?
> 
> Filcos are readily available here. Maybe I could trade you some for a Ducky Shine!


Just wait till the OCN models are available.

We/TankGuys ship international.


----------



## Shredicus

Just a heads up, and a good bit of news for those waiting on the shine:

The BWU:S is back ordered, so don't bother placing your order for that yet. Depending on how long this will take I may just cancel it and hold out for the shine.

Just cant win D:


----------



## rdasch3

I am about to pull the trigger on a filco ninja mjestouch 2 with black switches. Doesn't have my backlighting preference, but something tells me 3 monitors and a small lamp in my room will take care of that. The design on that keyboard is so sleek and simple. The shine looks fantastic too, but I may end up buying this thing. Filco's are back in stock on amazon by the way.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

If they ship to NZ, I might just do it and take my first dive into the world of mechanical keyboards. My little $20 logitech board is getting a bit tired haha


----------



## rdasch3

Yep, I ordered that filco. I am getting tired of using these blue switches for games. I ordered the ninja majestouch 2 with black switches. Letters are printed on the front of the keycaps. As this might seem stupid since the letters are printed on the front, but what kind of keycaps does this board have? Also, does it even matter what kind of keycaps it has? Despite the answers to these questions, I doubt I will be dissapointed with the board.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14858874*
> If they ship to NZ, I might just do it and take my first dive into the world of mechanical keyboards. My little $20 logitech board is getting a bit tired haha


TankGuys ship globally.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


If they ship to NZ, I might just do it and take my first dive into the world of mechanical keyboards. My little $20 logitech board is getting a bit tired haha


TankGuys / Overclock.net ship Internationally. Their website is now setup for it as well.


----------



## kitfisk

Hello! Will the Ducky Shine be Mac compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14859005*
> Yep, I ordered that filco. I am getting tired of using these blue switches for games. I ordered the ninja majestouch 2 with black switches. Letters are printed on the front of the keycaps. As this might seem stupid since the letters are printed on the front, but what kind of keycaps does this board have? Also, does it even matter what kind of keycaps it has? Despite the answers to these questions, I doubt I will be dissapointed with the board.


The Ninja Filco has ABS key cap material. It only matters based on your preference for typing/gaming. I prefer PBT key caps because they don't wear as fast, and ABS get slick on the surface extremely fast. I personally can't stand them. Filco has a clear coat on their key caps which is one of the downsides (as many people see it) to their boards. Leopold has PBT key caps, and overall the caps are more expensive (I believe). It can be determining factor when decide to buy a Filco, or not to buy one. As most of every thing else on a Filco is of the highest quality.

The Filco Ninja boards are nice though. It's a good idea on how they printed the caps. It looks nice, and won't wear down. I am one of those people who doesn't like blank boards, and so I considered a Ninja at one time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kitfisk*


Hello! Will the Ducky Shine be Mac compatible?

Thanks!


Yes, they are.


----------



## Trueepower

Get out of here you Mac users! Tator lies, they won't be compatible!


----------



## vikingsteve

The wait, it's killing me!


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14870714*
> The Ninja Filco has ABS key cap material. It only matters based on your preference for typing/gaming. I prefer PBT key caps because they don't wear as fast, and ABS get slick on the surface extremely fast. I personally can't stand them. Filco has a clear coat on their key caps which is one of the downsides (as many people see it) to their boards. Leopold has PBT key caps, and overall the caps are more expensive (I believe). It can be determining factor when decide to buy a Filco, or not to buy one. As most of every thing else on a Filco is of the highest quality.
> 
> The Filco Ninja boards are nice though. It's a good idea on how they printed the caps. It looks nice, and won't wear down. I am one of those people who doesn't like blank boards, and so I considered a Ninja at one time.


Thanks for the info. ABS keycaps dont seem all that bad. I can play both with keys that have texture and worn keys that become smooth. In fact, smoothing of keycaps might be a good thing for me. It also helps that the letters will not wear because of it. This board looks good and it gets in today. One day in the future I will have to try pbt caps as well, but for now I am set. I still have more mechanical switches to try anyway in order to completely determine my preference. This is my second board and will make my usage history of black and blue switches. I hope to try brown and red some day. Blue is officially rules out for gaming.

I find myself pressing the shift key multiple times after going into crouch (q and then shift directly after). Takes forever for the shift to recognize it and get me back on my feet. I hope that goes away with the black switches.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14878550*
> Thanks for the info. ABS keycaps dont seem all that bad. I can play both with keys that have texture and worn keys that become smooth. In fact, smoothing of keycaps might be a good thing for me. It also helps that the letters will not wear because of it. This board looks good and it gets in today. One day in the future I will have to try pbt caps as well, but for now I am set. I still have more mechanical switches to try anyway in order to completely determine my preference. This is my second board and will make my usage history of black and blue switches. I hope to try brown and red some day. Blue is officially rules out for gaming.
> 
> I find myself pressing the shift key multiple times after going into crouch (q and then shift directly after). Takes forever for the shift to recognize it and get me back on my feet. I hope that goes away with the black switches.


It should help. Even though red switches are my favorite for the mx switches, I think black are probably the best for gaming overall. It really helps to have a Filco as well to better demonstrate the switch (with the quality of a Filco). Red, brown, and even blue switches can take awhile to get used to (because they are so light). I found blue actually to be the best resistance, but couldn't stand the bump, and noise (in late night gaming sessions).

The Filco's are great boards, and you really can't go wrong with a black switch for gaming (the rumors are true, black switches are truly the gaming switch). I just prefer a red myself for gaming just because they do have other benefits to them such as being less fatiguing, and overall in my opinion a lot better for typing. My favorite switch is the Topre followed by the red mx switch. My wife actually felt the same after trying all the switches. So definitely everyone has a different opinion on what they like.


----------



## Trueepower

Ducky will offer a clear switch back lit board? That is some good news for a lot of people who really want to try a clear board. A good decision by Ducky to offer so much variety.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14878854*
> Ducky will offer a clear switch back lit board? That is some good news for a lot of people who really want to try a clear board. A good decision by Ducky to offer so much variety.


That's more of my request (I may own and love a Deck Frost Tactile







), though, Ducky is very nice and accommodating to work with.

Overall, as a company, I'm very happy about their ability to meet demand and satisfy our needs.
Some things, are out of their control though (like availability of MX-Clear switches.) So right now, that's up in the air until I say yes or no about it.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14878825*
> It should help. Even though red switches are my favorite for the mx switches, I think black are probably the best for gaming overall. It really helps to have a Filco as well to better demonstrate the switch (with the quality of a Filco). Red, brown, and even blue switches can take awhile to get used to (because they are so light). I found blue actually to be the best resistance, but couldn't stand the bump, and noise (in late night gaming sessions).
> 
> The Filco's are great boards, and you really can't go wrong with a black switch for gaming (the rumors are true, black switches are truly the gaming switch). I just prefer a red myself for gaming just because they do have other benefits to them such as being less fatiguing, and overall in my opinion a lot better for typing. My favorite switch is the Topre followed by the red mx switch. My wife actually felt the same after trying all the switches. So definitely everyone has a different opinion on what they like.


I like the clicking of the blues, but I hate how it takes several presses to recognize my keystroke in a fps game. Shift is really the only buttom I repeatedly tap, other than crouch and prone. I read somewhere that red switches were more prone to typing error, and people even said it about black switches, but it doesn't make sense since black switches are more resilient than the blues. I think before I try topre switches (or even do research on them for that matter), I should probably finish finding my preference for mx switches. There is a lot of money to be spent just trying to find a switch preference. Two mx switches down, two mx switches left to test. Maybe I can find someone that already has these switches and will let me test it out.

EDIT: I also bottom out with blues a lot. I came from a rubber dome to blue switches which might be why, but the heavier black switch might do me some good since the lightness of the blu still ends up making me bottom the ky out. I really need to get used to typing without pushing the key all the way down, and you are right, it will probably take a while. Heck, I have been typing constantly for about 5 years and I am just now getting down the position of the keys and am able to type without looking at the keyboard.


----------



## kitfisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trueepower*


Get out of here you Mac users! Tator lies, they won't be compatible!










Ok, ok! But first allow me to say that I can't wait to rock out on this keyboard playing "The Sims 3"!


----------



## vikingsteve

I originally planned to go with a brown switch, but I'm really contemplating a clear switch now.

Decisions, decisions...

thinking about a red switch too. going to be used mainly for typing, some gaming on the side, but mostly typing. I don't like how loud blues are, and blacks aren't an option because of how bad they are supposed to be for mainly typing


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*


I originally planned to go with a brown switch, but I'm really contemplating a clear switch now.

Decisions, decisions...

thinking about a red switch too. going to be used mainly for typing, some gaming on the side, but mostly typing. I don't like how loud blues are, and blacks aren't an option because of how bad they are supposed to be for mainly typing


I really like browns for typing (typing on one right now). Blues were nice too, but too loud for my tastes. Clears will be similar to browns, but a bit stiffer (they're still tactile) while blacks will be stiff and linear (no obvious actuation point).

It would all depend on your taste. I personally think browns are a little too easy to press down for gaming, so I'll be going with a clear board for my next one - hopefully the ducky shine clears will be a reality!


----------



## vikingsteve

Yeah, clears keep sounding better and better to me.


----------



## kayoh

these boards look sick! I think imma have to pick one up haha, with brown switches


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14879117*
> I like the clicking of the blues, but I hate how it takes several presses to recognize my keystroke in a fps game. Shift is really the only buttom I repeatedly tap, other than crouch and prone. I read somewhere that red switches were more prone to typing error, and people even said it about black switches, but it doesn't make sense since black switches are more resilient than the blues. I think before I try topre switches (or even do research on them for that matter), I should probably finish finding my preference for mx switches. There is a lot of money to be spent just trying to find a switch preference. Two mx switches down, two mx switches left to test. Maybe I can find someone that already has these switches and will let me test it out.
> 
> EDIT: I also bottom out with blues a lot. I came from a rubber dome to blue switches which might be why, but the heavier black switch might do me some good since the lightness of the blu still ends up making me bottom the ky out. I really need to get used to typing without pushing the key all the way down, and you are right, it will probably take a while. Heck, I have been typing constantly for about 5 years and I am just now getting down the position of the keys and am able to type without looking at the keyboard.


The black helps prevent typing errors, while the red switch is prone to a high amount of typing errors. That's exactly why in the end I decided to go with this 55g Topre over a red switch board. They were both close in what I liked the best, and I was hesitant to order a Topre 55g with the huge price difference. But, in the end the extra amount of resistance really help me with my typing. Overall, most people do prefer a 45g resistance (from what I've seen). That would include my wife. It does depend on the type of switch though. The topre at 55g seems a lot lighter than a black switch at 60g. The way a cherry switch works is that resistance increases on the way down (making it extremely springy). While the Topre is not as springy, and the switch activates at the top, and that's where the force is.

Overall, a black switch is quite springy and for that reason its fun to play with in games. The red switch is just a lesser version, but IMO it would be nice if it were like 50g or maybe even a little more. For some odd reason a black switch can appear to be to stiff, and the red too light. When you get crazy into keyboards you tend notice the positives, and negatives of the weights of each. Eventually, you start to figure out what weight is best for you. That's why I always say to people that they should think about buying from a store where they can do a RMA easily. I purchased a Mionix Zibal 60, and did an RMA within an hour. You just know sometimes when a keyboard is not right for you. Crazy keyboard rant over


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14885320*
> That's why I always say to people that they should think about buying from a store where they can do a RMA easily.


Except that 99% of keyboards sold in stores are rubber dome. The only mech KB I've ever seen in a big box store was the BWU, and it wasn't even on display to test.


----------



## Trueepower

Yeah, I think stiffer keys are better for gaming. So a clear board should be better for gaming for most people. A lot of people game with browns, but I find 45g to be too light for gaming. Where you notice the difference is when you use the movement keys. A black switch, and clear switch share the same spring. So that allows you to better ride the actuation point with those movement keys, or while using other keys like crouch or whatever your main keys are while gaming.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14885368*
> Except that 99% of keyboards sold in stores are rubber dome. The only mech KB I've ever seen in a big box store was the BWU, and it wasn't even on display to test.


I wasn't talking about necessarily stores you will find in person (although some people don't like to order online). Amazon is a good example of a store to order from which will allow you to do an RMA rather easily without a fee.

It isn't always possible to order from Amazon, but if you can its a good idea to do so. There are other sites who have reasonable RMA policies such as Deck keyboards which will easily allow a RMA without any questions.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14885428*
> I wasn't talking about necessarily stores you will find in person (although some people don't like to order online). Amazon is a good example of a store to order from which will allow you to do an RMA rather easily without a fee.
> 
> It isn't always possible to order from Amazon, but if you can its a good idea to do so. There are other sites who have reasonable RMA policies such as Deck keyboards which will easily allow a RMA without any questions.


Yeah I've been an Amazon prime member for a while. I buy all kinds of stuff there weekly. My 2nd favorite site next to Youtube/Google.

I hope the BWU:S comes to Amazon sometime within the next month. I've said in a couple other threads, I'm not paying Razer's ridiculous $15 shipping fee. Either that or I'll just wait for the Shine.


----------



## kayoh

geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007

check this out, it seems the price is going to be around $169 at least according to geek hack (scroll to the bottom)


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14886234*
> geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007
> 
> check this out, it seems the price is going to be around $169 at least according to geek hack (scroll to the bottom)


Actually, that article should be attributed to Hardwarezone.com.sg and that $169 is in Singapore dollars.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14884256*
> I think imma have to pick one up haha


Speed Racer thinks you should do it [ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdA0tasZVqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdA0tasZVqI"]HaHA![/ame[/URL]]


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;14888202*
> Actually, that article should be attributed to Hardwarezone.com.sg and that $169 is in Singapore dollars.


I guess about 140 then haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14886234*
> geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007
> 
> check this out, it seems the price is going to be around $169 at least according to geek hack (scroll to the bottom)


That's in the currency Singapore uses (SAD) not what we use in the US/on OCN (USD.)

Also, a conversion from SAD to USD wouldn't work (price wise) either. Since things like the Razer BWU would be over $200 if it worked that way.

Until I state a price; or it shows up on the TankGuys site, don't take other numbers as gospel.


----------



## kayoh

you're the man tater!


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trueepower;14885320*
> The black helps prevent typing errors, while the red switch is prone to a high amount of typing errors. That's exactly why in the end I decided to go with this 55g Topre over a red switch board. They were both close in what I liked the best, and I was hesitant to order a Topre 55g with the huge price difference. But, in the end the extra amount of resistance really help me with my typing. Overall, most people do prefer a 45g resistance (from what I've seen). That would include my wife. It does depend on the type of switch though. The topre at 55g seems a lot lighter than a black switch at 60g. The way a cherry switch works is that resistance increases on the way down (making it extremely springy). While the Topre is not as springy, and the switch activates at the top, and that's where the force is.
> 
> Overall, a black switch is quite springy and for that reason its fun to play with in games. The red switch is just a lesser version, but IMO it would be nice if it were like 50g or maybe even a little more. For some odd reason a black switch can appear to be to stiff, and the red too light. When you get crazy into keyboards you tend notice the positives, and negatives of the weights of each. Eventually, you start to figure out what weight is best for you. That's why I always say to people that they should think about buying from a store where they can do a RMA easily. I purchased a Mionix Zibal 60, and did an RMA within an hour. You just know sometimes when a keyboard is not right for you. Crazy keyboard rant over


I love these black switches for gaming. It is indeed very fun. I enjoy typing on it as well. feels like the key activated almost instantly on the way down. anything lighter and I would probably bottom out even more. I think after using these, I can safely assume that I would like them better than browns. the linear feel is amazing and I have felt the tactile feel with my blues, although, I know it is not as noticeable on browns. I would love to give red a try but I have heard the same that they cause typing errors. For right now, black is my preffered and bought switch type. If only retail stores sold and had demos of different mech boards and switches. it would make things easier to find out which one is right for you.


----------



## Intense

any update if these could possible come earlier than previously thought?


----------



## Trueepower

Congrats to you Rdasch3, the browns would probably be too light for you along with the reds if you like the black switch. Some people prefer heavier switches while some prefer light. Light switches are usually what people prefer. So that might put you in the minority along with myself. Have fun with your new board!


----------



## rdasch3

Thanks. I love the responsiveness of it. I don't even have to hit the key halfway down for it to be recognized. I have my black widow ultimate setup with my laptop so I don't have top hunch over my laptop anymore. I just put that keyboard on my lap.


----------



## Intense

any possibility of getting this with mx reds tator??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;14904607*
> any possibility of getting this with mx reds tator??


MX Reds are definitely possible and will most likely be put into the order. MX-Clear's are the only switch I'm unsure of at the moment.

Besides some of the more abstract switches, like MX-Greens, MX-Greys, & MX-Whites.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14904920*
> MX Reds are definitely possible and will most likely be put into the order. MX-Clear's are the only switch I'm unsure of at the moment.
> 
> Besides some of the more abstract switches, like MX-Greens, MX-Greys, & MX-Whites.


any possibility of tenkeyless?


----------



## Tator Tot

Backlit Tenkeyless could be in the cards; but definitely not within the year as a sample run (usually about 50-70 boards) would need to be made, as well as examined and what not.

It's possible; but unfortunately, some companies feel that the ISO layout and Tenkeyless designs are not that "Big" (e.g. , little market.)
I contend otherwise though.


----------



## HWI

Speaking of MX-Greys, what weight are they? I have one under the space bar on my OCN Ducky and it definitely feels heavier than a Black.

Edit: I would for sure buy a backlit tkl.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14904973*
> Backlit Tenkeyless could be in the cards; but definitely not within the year as a sample run (usually about 50-70 boards) would need to be made, as well as examined and what not.
> 
> It's possible; but unfortunately, some companies feel that the ISO layout and Tenkeyless designs are not that "Big" (e.g. , little market.)
> I contend otherwise though.


thats cool, looking forward to possibly getting some reds


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14904983*
> Speaking of MX-Greys, what weight are they? I have one under the space bar on my OCN Ducky and it definitely feels heavier than a Black.
> 
> Edit: I would for sure buy a backlit tkl.


Well, there's two types of Grey's actually.
Tactile Greys & Linear Greys.

Both are supposed to be 80cN. The Tactile one is a peak of 90cN though.

There's also Clicky MX-Whites which are 80cN & peak at 95cN and then Clicky MX-Green's which are 65cN and peak at 80cN I think.

EDIT: These are all space-bar switches; so I doubt we would ever have a full board made of them. Though, I've always liked the idea of a full board made of MX-Greens. Since I think MX-Blues are too light.


----------



## Trueepower

Yeah the reds I suspect will be coming. People will be happy about that. The tenkeyless boards are becoming extremely popular here in the states, and I think that a back lit board would sell well here. I don't know about any where else. But, there is definitely a market for the smaller board.

At some point Ducky will probably make a tenkeyless. It will just take some more time for them to become a little more popular.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Ducky already made a tenkeyless.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy;14905975*
> Ducky already made a tenkeyless.


Talking about a tenkeyless back lit.


----------



## waar

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?21910-Group-Buy-Ducky-shining-pre-order-arrived-on-9-25-159.99-shipping-all-4-Switches

Group buy going on for an apparent tkl version?


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14904920*
> MX Reds are definitely possible and will most likely be put into the order. MX-Clear's are the only switch I'm unsure of at the moment.
> 
> Besides some of the more abstract switches, like MX-Greens, MX-Greys, & MX-Whites.


I thought you were leading the charge for MX-Clears? I really want to try them.


----------



## aesthetics1

Hmm, hopefully the availability of that group by by the end of September means OCN will be getting them sooner than we were expecting. Clears would be amazing but I'd settle for Blacks probably if not. The group buy mentioned a few posts above shows Blue/Brown/Black/Red available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14906867*
> I thought you were leading the charge for MX-Clears? I really want to try them.


I am, but that's not as easy as it may sound. Cherry's a funny company to work with when you're trying to get switches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14907090*
> Hmm, hopefully the availability of that group by by the end of September means OCN will be getting them sooner than we were expecting. Clears would be amazing but I'd settle for Blacks probably if not. The group buy mentioned a few posts above shows Blue/Brown/Black/Red available.


I always plan for the worst, just in case.

And yes, all 4 of those switches are easily available from Ducky.

It's also interesting to see that the Group Buy leader is from Missouri, the same as I am.


----------



## waar

yeah qtan is a rather awesome seller.


----------



## Necrodox

Not sure if this question was answered but is this Ducky Shine only available in a blur backlight? Is white or red available?

White would be absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14907584*
> Not sure if this question was answered but is this Ducky Shine only available in a blur backlight? Is white or red available?
> 
> White would be absolutely phenomenal.


The default LED color is white.

Availability in other LED's is possible; though I don't know if we (OCN) wanna go down that route. Too many people would want too much IMO.

I may run a member poll and see though.


----------



## Necrodox

White will be available regardless, correct? White would make me wait until January for this keyboard haha.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14907683*
> White will be available regardless, correct? White would make me wait until January for this keyboard haha.


Like I said, white is the default LED color used to make the Shine backlit.

The only reason it wouldn't be available would be if I made a public pole and 90% of people voted pink or something.
Color options are available, but I decided that sticking with the default would be best. One less headache in that regard.


----------



## Necrodox

Haha I only ask for double assurance, you've made my day. I will be eagerly awaiting this keyboard, if these come in at around November it'll a perfect present for myself haha.

^_^


----------



## Intense

what?!?! only white for now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;14908364*
> what?!?! only white for now


It's the stock color, so don't even get me started on that.

We can all either agree on a single switch type and have multiple LED colors. OR; multiple switch types and 1 LED color.
The latter was more important.

Though, you can always change your LED's to a color of your choice. (This will void the warranty; but oh well.)


----------



## Lord_Snow

Isn't this released in Taiwan with blue leds though (as well as in the promo pics on the first page)?? any pictures of the white led?


----------



## IronChef

Umm, just wow.







All this time the only pictures have been blue LEDs and now it's white?


----------



## Tator Tot

I was told white LED's but I will double check to be sure.


----------



## kayoh

Could we possibly start a poll for the LED Color, because I'm pretty sure no one is going to settle for 1 switch type.

Furthermore, I'd prefer blue LEDs (I know this won't sway your decision making but I thought I'd state it anyway)


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14911003*
> Could we possibly start a poll for the LED Color, because I'm pretty sure no one is going to settle for 1 switch type.
> 
> Furthermore, I'd prefer blue LEDs (I know this won't sway your decision making but I thought I'd state it anyway)


Sounds like you misunderstood. From what he said,

"We can all either agree on a single switch type and have multiple LED colors. OR; multiple switch types and 1 LED color.
The latter was more important. "

That means that we can either have different LED colors with 1 switch type, OR different switch types with 1 LED color. What he's saying is it's more important to have different switches than different LED types.

Therefore they decided to go with White (1 LED type) and different switches (as discussed before).


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14911401*
> Sounds like you misunderstood. From what he said,
> 
> "We can all either agree on a single switch type and have multiple LED colors. OR; multiple switch types and 1 LED color.
> The latter was more important. "
> 
> That means that we can either have different LED colors with 1 switch type, OR different switch types with 1 LED color. What he's saying is it's more important to have different switches than different LED types.
> 
> Therefore they decided to go with White (1 LED type) and different switches (as discussed before).


Gotcha...damn, I was trying to keep a black/blue theme but white is guess is neutral haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Well it may be blue, and I just lost something in translation. So I sent an email to check.









I do make mistakes from time to time, but that's why it's always good to fact check.


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14911485*
> Well it may be blue, and I just lost something in translation. So I sent an email to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do make mistakes from time to time, but that's why it's always good to fact check.


BLUE FTW! haha, btw Tater, Regarding the actual keyboard housing, do they have different types of those as well? I know you're not going to order them but I just wondering.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14911523*
> BLUE FTW! haha, btw Tater, Regarding the actual keyboard housing, do they have different types of those as well? I know you're not going to order them but I just wondering.


No, there's just a single type. Unlike keycaps, they don't make multiple varieties most of the time.

In fact, Deck is the only one I know that does.


----------



## waar

Ducky shine sold through ocn won't have any ocn branding, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;14912595*
> Ducky shine sold through ocn won't have any ocn branding, right?


No, it'll have a custom space-bar with a backlit OCN flame instead of duck As well as a backlilt flame ESC key.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14912782*
> No, it'll have a custom space-bar with a backlit OCN flame instead of duck As well as a backlilt flame ESC key.


So the windows key(s) will have the windows emblem?


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14912782*
> No, it'll have a custom space-bar with a backlit OCN flame instead of duck As well as a backlilt flame ESC key.


sweet, may get it just bc of that


----------



## Mugabuga

Any chance this has a Windows key disable?


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;14916078*
> Any chance this has a Windows key disable?


Four slide-style DIP switches under the keyboard turn on or off special functions.

The first switch locks the two Windows keys, the second swaps the functions of the Caps Lock and left Control keys, and the third swaps the functions of the Windows and Alt keys. The fourth switch currently does nothing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;14912972*
> So the windows key(s) will have the windows emblem?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;14916078*
> Any chance this has a Windows key disable?


Yes, via Dip-switches on the back.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14916194*
> Yes
> 
> Yes, via Dip-switches on the back.


any update on LED color?


----------



## Necrodox

I too am curious about the LED color now, eager to hear back.


----------



## kayoh

pretty sure it's white


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14917797*
> pretty sure it's white


i thought blue?









http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1067887-ducky-shine-info.html#post14238546


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;14917833*
> i thought blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1067887-ducky-shine-info.html#post14238546


It's available in many colors. Tater said he wasn't sure that the default was white, so he asked them, they have not replied yet.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;14918590*
> It's available in many colors. Tater said he wasn't sure that the default was white, so he asked them, they have not replied yet.


ooh gotcha

haven't been following the thread too consistently


----------



## kayoh

I'm hoping that it's blue so it can match the rest of my rig =D


----------



## vikingsteve

here's to hoping for red


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14923835*
> here's to hoping for red


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Wow, this is the first "NICE" (by my standards) looking mechanical keyboard that I see.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'd wish for green but it's such an un-popular colour for keyboard back lighting. Instead I'll hope for white since that's neutral and would go with any build.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14920594*
> I'm hoping that it's blue so it can match the rest of my rig =D


Yea me too. I wanna get rid of this Lycosa. Keys are all worn out









Cant wait!







Any info on release or prices yet?


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14924367*
> Yea me too. I wanna get rid of this Lycosa. Keys are all worn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on release or prices yet?


Nope and Nope, Tater is holding out on us haha


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14924440*
> Nope and Nope, Tater is holding out on us haha


Dang, havn't checked on this KB in a while, was hoping maybe there'd be news by now..


----------



## Tator Tot

So time for a momentus update:

Quote:


> Dear Charles,
> Q: Will ISO options of any Ducky Keyboards be available?
> A: yes, for EU 105 is no problem in Shine.
> 
> Q: Will the Tenkeyless model be updated to be more in line with the DK9008?
> A: sorry, new Tenkeyless is not ready.
> 
> Q:Will the Shine come in a Tenkeyless model?
> A: no plans right now
> 
> Q: Are Cherry MX-Clear switches an option for keyboards?
> A: Yes
> 
> Q: Can we change the Lock's keys LED color?
> A: You can choose Red or Green color.
> 
> Q: Will there be red switches available for the Shine?
> A: yes, end of Oct.
> And then we plan to make red color LED type in Shine model at end of Oct.
> 
> thanks,
> James


For those of you wondering, the Red Shine will have green Caps locks LED's as well.

Our models of the Shine were requested in White LEDs as well.


----------



## kayoh

White, I can live with that, thanks for the update Tater


----------



## keyboardlover

Available with Clears, wow! You have piqued my interest...


----------



## Mugabuga

Darn, I was hoping for Blue LEDs.


----------



## Tator Tot

That also does mean I'll be requesting Clear's & Reds for this board. Clears are definitely my favorite switch; so I won't be sitting back on this chance


----------



## Nano5656

Man, no blue LEDs







? That was like the main sell point for me. Now I have to decide whether I want to void warranty and change em


----------



## Kingu

Just registered to say I am also ready to purchase one of these asap









I would be in line for blue backlit, with clear switches.

I was originally in for brown, but have been convinced in this thread to give clears a try, I like the heavier switch idea. My blues are a bit too light, but I love em... now am excited to try clear


----------



## jfuze

White leds? Gonna have to pass on this one then. Where else could I find this board with the blue LEDs? Im pretty new to mechanical keyboard stuff so not sure who sells them...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


White leds? Gonna have to pass on this one then. Where else could I find this board with the blue LEDs? Im pretty new to mechanical keyboard stuff so not sure who sells them...


Razer's Black Widow Stealth or X-Armor U9BL


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Razer's Black Widow Stealth or X-Armor U9BL


I think he means where else can he find someone selling the shine.


----------



## Nano5656

I don't get the white led thing. Why were all the pictures blue.....lol.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano5656*


I don't get the white led thing. Why were all the pictures blue.....lol.


There have actually been multiple versions floating around - some showing the red keys, some blue, some white.

I'm ecstatic that we'll be able to order these with clear switches. This will be just perfect. Bravo


----------



## swoti

A tenkeyless version of a clear switch keyboard with background illumination would be my favorite choice







) But I will also try the tenkey version. Is there a release date available?
Thanks


----------



## gonX

From the looks of it, make sure to order lots of boards with Clear switches







I want to try them out too.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


From the looks of it, make sure to order lots of boards with Clear switches







I want to try them out too.


I'm looking forward to them too.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


So time for a momentus update:

For those of you wondering, the Red Shine will have green Caps locks LED's as well.

Our models of the Shine were requested in White LEDs as well.


White LED's are better than blue - as it seems everyone and his dog are putting blue leds on their backlit mechanicals.

Am I understanding correct that these are not yet available in the OC store ? At least I was unable to find them at first glance.

Thing is my current keyboard is about to give up its ghost and I will need the new keyboard rather sooner than later. So just wondering how soon it might be possible to get a ISO Nordic or SWE or FIN or even UK layout Ducky Shine ? I hope you ship to Estonia as well should the keyboards be available soon. I can drag with the order up to month perhaps to the mid oct.

Mionix Z 60 is atm high in my list but I like Ducky a bit more as it has the same features AND it has detachable cable. I like detachable cable as it's usually the first thing breaking as I carry my stuff around a lot.


----------



## zulios

Great news for the ISO version and the clear switches








Now if we could find a way to get replacement keycaps for european languages somewhere that would be perfect.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*


White LED's are better than blue - as it seems everyone and his dog are putting blue leds on their backlit mechanicals.

Am I understanding correct that these are not yet available in the OC store ? At least I was unable to find them at first glance.

Thing is my current keyboard is about to give up its ghost and I will need the new keyboard rather sooner than later. So just wondering how soon it might be possible to get a ISO Nordic or SWE or FIN or even UK layout Ducky Shine ? I hope you ship to Estonia as well should the keyboards be available soon. I can drag with the order up to month perhaps to the mid oct.

Mionix Z 60 is atm high in my list but I like Ducky a bit more as it has the same features AND it has detachable cable. I like detachable cable as it's usually the first thing breaking as I carry my stuff around a lot.


With ISO models, we'll ship in UK layout most likely.

And yes, they're not available right now.

We ship anywhere in the world.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14943526*
> With ISO models, we'll ship in UK layout most likely.
> 
> And yes, they're not available right now.
> 
> We ship anywhere in the world.


UK is sort of oskish I guess as well. Lacks the üöäõ letters but I can remember where they are. At least it has the proper enter and backspace keys.

After going over the last few pages in this thread I did not spot planned release date. Just wondering if you can drop some kind of time-frame for that perhaps ? Say - few weeks - month - few months - until they should be available.

So I would know if I can suffer my current one a while longer (spacebar is taking excessive force to register) while waiting for a ducky shine with proper enter or should I get something available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Before I give a time frame, I have to do hear back from Ducky first. Should be much sooner this time (since it's no talks of R&D) before I can give a realistic time frame.

UK Layout, I think will be the best option. Since you can just map your keys for your language in windows as long as you can touch type.

I'm gonna see if there's a UK-International layout that we can use. So folks will get a few extra keys as well.


----------



## rdasch3

I am actually ok with the white led's. I can change my mouse lighting to white as well. Now a new decision arises. Since I now have a cheryr mx black board I need to figure out whether I want to stick with black or try yet another switch. Blues are too light for me, so I think I can assume browns and reds are too. I always bottom out blues. The black board I have I never bottom out while gaming and it happens far less frequently when typing. I think I will stick with the blacks, and once I get this keyboard I can completely ditch the razer black widow.


----------



## Tator Tot

Since we'll offer clears; you can try those







They're much like blacks in terms of stiffness.


----------



## rdasch3

Yep, another look at the mechanical keyboard guide confirms that browns and reds would be way too lite. They are evenlighter than blue switches. Looks like I have found my preferences for cherry mx switches already. I love my black switches. Since you are an avid clear switch user, maybe you could tell me how they perform in game? That is probably my biggest concern. The force required to activate it is slightly lighter than blacks but all in all it looks like a good switch as long is it can handle games ok, especially double tapping.


----------



## kayoh

Can someone explain the difference between browns and clears? I understand that the brown takes less force for it to register, however with all this talk about clears I'm fairly interested. Furthermore, what do you mean by stiffness?


----------



## gonX

They're harder to depress.


----------



## rdasch3

By stiffness we mean that it takes more force to press down and thus to activate. For us heavier typers it is better that way. You don't want to bottom out a mechanical keyboard. If you can find a keyboard that is just right as far as stiffness and only manages to go halway down most of the time, that it probably the switch for you, but it also depends on personal preference. Clear's arent as stiff as black but by spec they are very close to it. Between clears and brows, it looks like they both have a tactile bump, but the main difference is the force required for activation.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14944358*
> Yep, another look at the mechanical keyboard guide confirms that browns and reds would be way too lite. They are evenlighter than blue switches. Looks like I have found my preferences for cherry mx switches already. I love my black switches. Since you are an avid clear switch user, maybe you could tell me how they perform in game? That is probably my biggest concern. The force required to activate it is slightly lighter than blacks but all in all it looks like a good switch as long is it can handle games ok, especially double tapping.


I may be a split second faster on the double tap with a black since they feel very smooth and springy to me; but the Clear's are my all around favorite since they handle games so well and I have very few accidental key presses. Which is a great aid in games & normal typing as well.

Clear's actually require 65cN of force to depress at the actuation point. Making them slightly heavier than Blacks. Which makes the overall experience more or less the same.

On the down side, tactility adds noise to the switch. So blacks are still noticeably quieter. They are no where near as loud as a blue. Nor are they as loud as a brown when I bottom out on a brown.

Typing wise, they're better for me because of the tactility. In games, it doesn't matter as much but when I do feel like I need to edge towards something; I do like the tactile point as it tells me where I can hold my press at.
Though, a black is more or less the same since I can feel where the mid point in travel is, just out of muscle memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14944438*
> Can someone explain the difference between browns and clears? I understand that the brown takes less force for it to register, however with all this talk about clears I'm fairly interested. Furthermore, what do you mean by stiffness?


Clear's are 10cN heavier than Browns and more tactile due to a different stem design. Most find that the greater tactility is to their liking. You do need to have a preference for heavier switches though; as they're definitely not for delicate typists.


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14944621*
> Clear's are 10cN heavier than Browns and more tactile due to a different stem design. Most find that the greater tactility is to their liking. You do need to have a preference for heavier switches though; as they're definitely not for delicate typists.


Thanks for a quick response, I'm not sure which type I want, I'm a gamer and a computer programmer so having both typing/gaming would put me in not-blue switch, and I'm not interested in black switches either.

I'm not sure which type of switch I am, I do like hearing the sound of my keyboard and I've used rubber domes all my life, what's the normal/average pressure for activation for standard "cheap" keyboards? I'm still leaning more towards browns but I'll take any additional info.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14944667*
> Thanks for a quick response, I'm not sure which type I want, I'm a gamer and a computer programmer so having both typing/gaming would put me in not-blue switch, and I'm not interested in black switches either.
> 
> I'm not sure which type of switch I am, I do like hearing the sound of my keyboard and I've used rubber domes all my life, what's the normal/average pressure for activation for standard "cheap" keyboards? I'm still leaning more towards browns but I'll take any additional info.


Browns, when comming off a dome, will feel incredibly light. But you'll definitely be able to tell it's a mechanical switch due to the springy feel.

Going to a Clear from a dome won't be drastic in terms of how much force you need to apply; but you will still get that springy feeling and the tactility will be a noticeable difference. Partially due to the resistance of the switch; and partially due to it's design.

Personally; I'd recommend going with a clear when it's available. It's definitely my favorite of the Cherry MX Switches and it does offer a lot in terms of feel.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14944621*
> I may be a split second faster on the double tap with a black since they feel very smooth and springy to me; but the Clear's are my all around favorite since they handle games so well and I have very few accidental key presses. Which is a great aid in games & normal typing as well.
> 
> Clear's actually require 65cN of force to depress at the actuation point. Making them slightly heavier than Blacks. Which makes the overall experience more or less the same.
> 
> On the down side, tactility adds noise to the switch. So blacks are still noticeably quieter. They are no where near as loud as a blue. Nor are they as loud as a brown when I bottom out on a brown.
> 
> Typing wise, they're better for me because of the tactility. In games, it doesn't matter as much but when I do feel like I need to edge towards something; I do like the tactile point as it tells me where I can hold my press at.
> Though, a black is more or less the same since I can feel where the mid point in travel is, just out of muscle memory.
> 
> Clear's are 10cN heavier than Browns and more tactile due to a different stem design. Most find that the greater tactility is to their liking. You do need to have a preference for heavier switches though; as they're definitely not for delicate typists.


I am okay with the tactile sound. I actually enjoyed it on the blue switches, but I will admit it was very loud. It's a satisfying click. Even the blacks are satisfying in how they sound so much more different than rubber domes.

The problem I had with my blues was mainly with the shift key, since that is really the only one I double tap frequently in fps games. Simply put, after going crouch or prone, I immediately hit shift to run again and with the blues it would take several presses for it to finally register. With blacks, that problem is gone. Do you find that issue at all to occur with the clears? That is really my only concern. Other than that, I am absolutely willing to try the clear switches, considering it will be the last switch to officially confirm my cherry mx preference.


----------



## metarox

Just to help you gauge the interest per switch type, I'll be going for a Clear board when they are available.


----------



## Carniflex

Just to be clear the Overclock.net store is http://www.overclockers.co.uk/ ?

And the Ducky shinies will be available though that ? When they are available - if I understand it correct ?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex;14945058*
> Just to be clear the Overclock.net store is http://www.overclockers.co.uk/ ?
> 
> And the Ducky shinies will be available though that ? When they are available - if I understand it correct ?


No.

This is the OCN store:
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html


----------



## kayoh

Do the actual keys have a specific type? I was thinking of getting different colors and what not later on =D


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex;14945058*
> Just to be clear the Overclock.net store is http://www.overclockers.co.uk/ ?
> 
> And the Ducky shinies will be available though that ? When they are available - if I understand it correct ?


No, tankguys.com is our retailer for the Ducky boards.

The real overclock.net store for Overclock.net wares, such as appliques, shirts, lanyards and so on does not have a webshop - items are ordered directly through PayPal.

Can't say much about when they're available, but I'm pretty sure they should be out by December...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14944705*
> I am okay with the tactile sound. I actually enjoyed it on the blue switches, but I will admit it was very loud. It's a satisfying click. Even the blacks are satisfying in how they sound so much more different than rubber domes.
> 
> The problem I had with my blues was mainly with the shift key, since that is really the only one I double tap frequently in fps games. Simply put, after going crouch or prone, I immediately hit shift to run again and with the blues it would take several presses for it to finally register. With blacks, that problem is gone. Do you find that issue at all to occur with the clears? That is really my only concern. Other than that, I am absolutely willing to try the clear switches, considering it will be the last switch to officially confirm my cherry mx preference.


Not at all, I often double tap shift in FPS's and space bar. I've never had that problem once. Blues are the only switch I've ever had an issue with double tapping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex;14945058*
> Just to be clear the Overclock.net store is http://www.overclockers.co.uk/ ?
> 
> And the Ducky shinies will be available though that ? When they are available - if I understand it correct ?


No, we do most of our merchandise distrobution through TankGuys

Overclockers.co.uk is another forum/community/store.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14945120*
> Do the actual keys have a specific type? I was thinking of getting different colors and what not later on =D


What do you mean?


----------



## kayoh

The keys that come with the board are black, are there keys that are say blue? So that the keyboard housing is black, they keys are blue, and the back light is white. I was thinking of swapping out the keys later on for a different color.

So I'd like to know if there is a specific type or part number for the keys


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14945267*
> The keys that come with the board are black, are there keys that are say blue? So that the keyboard housing is black, they keys are blue, and the back light is white. I was thinking of swapping out the keys later on for a different color.
> 
> So I'd like to know if there is a specific type or part number for the keys


Oh; while that is possible, it's not a feature we'll be looking to include.

That's kinda up there with LED color type; in that there's no way to make everyone happy.

We may be providing white keyboards in the future. But that's still a topic for discussion & debate.


----------



## kayoh

I know from your stand point that you have to please the general, I was just wondering if it was a possibility to do it.

Thanks Tots


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14945113*
> No.
> 
> This is the OCN store:
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html


Thanx for clearing that one up for me. This store is looking indeed more like it.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem.

If we could work on a more "per person" basis; we'd love to. Obviously (As I've said it before) we don't put out these keyboards to make a buck. We're putting them out so people can have quality, affordable, mechanical options; available to them.
Like wise, we know we have a community of nerds on our hands; so there's a certain amount of geek pride to be had, when you're able to show off your own hardware as branded by your favorite site.


----------



## kayoh

The anticipation is killing me haha, I seriously can't wait! lol Can you give us just a little it more? When is the *latest* that you'll have these in stock? =D


----------



## rdasch3

Looks like clears it is then. I will get this board when it comes out and see how I like the new switches. I do love my filco so far though. This will be my last keyboard for a while as it will be my third mechanical in a year lol. I have to wonder now why I ever used rubber domes. These boards are so much better. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## haticK

Guess I'll probably be buying one once they're available. According to the other guy selling them the keycaps are a nice kind of ABS.


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14945663*
> Looks like clears it is then. I will get this board when it comes out and see how I like the new switches. I do love my filco so far though. This will be my last keyboard for a while as it will be my third mechanical in a year lol. I have to wonder now why I ever used rubber domes. These boards are so much better. Looking forward to the release.


Get one and use it at work, then make everyone jealous haha


----------



## rdasch3

I thought about it. THis rubber dome here is not satisfying me.


----------



## Carniflex

One additional question about Duky Shiny - as far as I understand and can see from the pictures it's sort of "flat" keyboard.

Deck Legend seems to be a "flat" keyboard as well.

They both use MX switches (even clears on both in some flavors) - So if the ducky shiny keys eventually wear through I can just get the Deck Legend keys (that use sublimated negative printing and thus should not wear through) for replacement ? Well other than the large Return key ofc and backspace.


----------



## Tator Tot

Deck Keycaps are special for their boards, and will not fit correctly on a Ducky keyboard. (or any of the other brands that use the same keycap types/profiles.)

The Ducky Shine is like all other models from them, and sloped slightly.


----------



## daha

i currently use a logitech illuminated keyboard: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Illuminated-Ultrathin-Keyboard-Backlighting/dp/B001F51G16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316121723&sr=8-1]amazon ink[/URL]

which switch would be best for transitioning to mechanical switches?

as shameful as it maybe i love this keyboard.


----------



## shawnoen

Clear or Brown. I had same keyboard and am now using non-illuminated Filco Majestouch2 with browns and am loving it after 3 weeks of use. Don't miss the illumination at all (thought I would).

Do miss the thinness of the Logitech and built in wristrest. But I am using a Filco wristrest and its nice being "stepped" and I've adjusted to it.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha;14949141*
> i currently use a logitech illuminated keyboard: amazon ink
> 
> which switch would be best for transitioning to mechanical switches?
> 
> as shameful as it maybe i love this keyboard.


From a chiclet-type keyboard like that I would recommend swapping to browns or blues - it will probably be the least difficult to get used to. Blues are clicky and loud, browns are quieter but still have a clicky feel. They are both fairly light key switches though. If you feel like you're going to be "bottoming out" (which from my experience happens when you're coming from a rubber dome and you're a fast and efficient typer) you might want to go to a heavier switch like a clear.

We can make tons of suggestions though and everyone will have a different piece of input for you. The short version is that all switches are different and you'll need to try them yourself to decide.


----------



## daha

As a government worker, I have to use these crappy issued dell keyboards, which are probably rubberdomes. I don't press very hard and i don't think i am "bottoming out". Is "bottoming out" bad for the keyboard? or just inefficient?

From reading some post I think I will either be buying brown or clear switches. Wish there was a store in Hawaii where I could test out keyboards T.T


----------



## rdasch3

exactly what daha said. I hate those rubber dome keyboards they issue. Also, for transitioning from rubber dome to mechanical, I went to blues only because I didn't know any better. If you are a heavy typer I would recommend blacks or clears like tator likes to suggest. If you type rather lightly, browns for sure, as they are a gaming switch, and I assume you are doing some gaming.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daha*


As a government worker, I have to use these crappy issued dell keyboards, which are probably rubberdomes. I don't press very hard and i don't think i am "bottoming out". Is "bottoming out" bad for the keyboard? or just inefficient?

From reading some post I think I will either be buying brown or clear switches. Wish there was a store in Hawaii where I could test out keyboards T.T


Bottoming out is not bad for the keyboard, just inefficient like you said. On rubber domes, you have no choice but to bottom out since the rubber dome actually presses down on the actuator. You can come within like a milimeter of bottoming out rubber domes and still actuate it, but you'd have to have some surgical precision-like fingers to type like that.


----------



## Necrodox

Very happy to see the LED's will be white, I will be holding off on a keyboard purchase until this board releases.

I simply can't wait!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14950905*
> Very happy to see the LED's will be *white*


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14950967*


Read the past few pages for tate's posts - our's (OCN's) will be white. They have/had blue/green/red editions in mind as well.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;14951521*
> Read the past few pages for tate's posts - our's (OCN's) will be white. They have/had blue/green/red editions in mind as well.


Good call. I much prefer white. Blue and red are so tacky and overused IMO.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;14952244*
> Good call. I much prefer white. Blue and red are so tacky and overused IMO.


Sorta agree!..

However the keyboard will still have green and red (supposedly you're able to toggle between the two, see the following picture) for the num/caps/etc buttons, the ones you see green on the original post pictures.










I think the blue and red together is pretty striking. Nice contrast, but I'm sure the white being neutral will look just great. Still very excited for this. I can't wait to retire my G19 for gaming. My Das at work spoils me all day long.


----------



## metarox

Just saw a new keyboard with red switches from corsair available in back-lit or not format.

http://www.beta.hexus.net/gaming/news/hardware/31800-corsair-launches-gaming-keyboards-mice/


----------



## Manischewitz

So has this keyboard been released yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manischewitz;14955622*
> So has this keyboard been released yet?


The Shine is unreleased at the moment.


----------



## halun

http://www.stopfinger.com/goods_c3BlY19pZAk1MDk5.html ducky?


----------



## Tator Tot

That's not a Ducky product.


----------



## keyboardlover

Shine on, you crazy Ducky.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halun;14965258*
> http://www.stopfinger.com/goods_c3BlY19pZAk1MDk5.html ducky?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14965534*
> That's not a Ducky product.


Think that's spam. Put a link then add a prevalent keyword.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*


Read the past few pages for tate's posts - our's (OCN's) will be white. They have/had blue/green/red editions in mind as well.


It could be an effect of using a low-quality / improperly calibrated camera to take these photos that is giving the keys a bluish tint. I remember that the Deck Legend Frost looked like it had light blue LEDs when in fact it was white. However, I must say that the surrounding light looks pretty darn blue. The legends themselves I can almost convince myself look white.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14924342*
> I'd wish for green but it's such an un-popular colour for keyboard back lighting. Instead I'll hope for white since that's neutral and would go with any build.


If you're adventuresome, you could mod it and replace the LEDs.

Otherwise, the only board I know of with green LEDs is the Deck Legend - ToXic.


----------



## metarox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;14970404*
> If you're adventuresome, you could mod it and replace the LEDs.
> 
> Otherwise, the only board I know of with green LEDs is the Deck Legend - ToXic.


Mionix Zibal 60 is a green back-lit mechanical keyboard with black switches and was going to be the one I would of picked before stumbling upon this one.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metarox*


Mionix Zibal 60 is a green back-lit mechanical keyboard with black switches and was going to be the one I would of picked before stumbling upon this one.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. I didn't like it because of the Mionix key in place of the Windows key, and I was looking for tactile keyswitches. Otherwise, it looks pretty nice.


----------



## MajorMullet

I just got back from Singapore. Bell Systems Electronics in the Sim Lim electronics mall is the only re-seller there. The guy said they would have them by the end of next week (he mentioned 9/22).

Since the Shine wasn't out yet, I ended up getting a Filco Ninja (brown switches) instead. Loving it so far, great keyboard. Maybe I'll get the Shine when I'm in Singapore next year if nothing better comes out by then


----------



## Tator Tot

Shine officially releases in October (so for those of you in Hong Kong/Singapore/Taiwan/Korea/Japan/etc) I wouldn't expect to get it before October 1st.


----------



## kayoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Shine officially releases in October (so for those of you in Hong Kong/Singapore/Taiwan/Korea/Japan/etc) I wouldn't expect to get it before October 1st.


w000t


----------



## Taylorsci

So now that we have an "official" release date, do we have an ETA on TankGuys? You mentioned two months after release, does that still apply?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


So now that we have an "official" release date, do we have an ETA on TankGuys? You mentioned two months after release, does that still apply?


I've had an official release date and said before that Late November was the earliest I'd expect them to show up.

The plan is to have them in time for last second or after Christmas orders.


----------



## Lord Xeb

For those of use with magical skills we get to eat duck all day


----------



## reedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14983605*
> I've had an official release date and said before that Late November was the earliest I'd expect them to show up.
> 
> The plan is to have them in time for last second or after Christmas orders.


I know what I am getting for Christmas, lol


----------



## Intense

ordered a single mx red switch from ebay to see if i like it because ive suddenly fallen in love with mx blacks that have o ring dampeners on them, my ducky is almost dead silent now except for the spacebar which makes a little bit more noise than the other keys


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;14983693*
> ordered a single mx red switch from ebay to see if i like it because ive suddenly fallen in love with mx blacks that have o ring dampeners on them, my ducky is almost dead silent now except for the spacebar which makes a little bit more noise than the other keys


Spacebars are usually the noisiest key due to the climb back up in the travel and the size of the key giving a greater clack noise.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14983866*
> Spacebars are usually the noisiest key due to the climb back up in the travel and the size of the key giving a greater clack noise.


yep, its still almost dead silent though, especially compared to my friends abs m1, oh god that keyboard is loud, louder than my mx blues

im trying really hard right now not to buy more keyboards, ive already put in for a kbc poker and have 2 duckys and a bw. its very hard to convince myself not to get a ducky tenkeyless or filco or noppoo. hopefully by the time this gets stocked ill have sold more stuff and have more cash to buy more keyboards. this is worse than when i was obsessed with mice lol


----------



## Tator Tot

I have multiple keyboards thanks to review samples from some; purchases on others.

I probably won't buy another Filco unless the price comes down. It's way too high right now.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14984044*
> I have multiple keyboards thanks to review samples from some; purchases on others.
> 
> I probably won't buy another Filco unless the price comes down. It's way too high right now.


just saw another kbc board thats coming out soon, its backlit, looks like im going to have another keyboard soon

also i just realized that my backspace key on my ducky is obnoxiously squeaking how can i fix it


----------



## Shredicus

A little white graphite powder seems to be a pretty common recommendation fro fixing key squeaks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;14984087*
> just saw another kbc board thats coming out soon, its backlit, looks like im going to have another keyboard soon
> 
> also i just realized that my backspace key on my ducky is obnoxiously squeaking how can i fix it


Lithium Grease or Stinger Oil on the stabilizer.

It's always the stabilizers that squeek and that's how you fix them. For a Cherry style stabilizer like Ducky's, it's eaiser to put a drop of singer on on the stabilizer joint and move it up and down so things are well lubricated all around.

For a Filco, Das, WASD, Thermaltake, Rosewill, or Miniox board; Lithium Grease is easier, as you just dip the end of the stabilizer bar in lithium grease and put the keycap back on.


----------



## bokp63

why this is not ducky?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intense;14984087*
> just saw another kbc board thats coming out soon, its backlit, looks like im going to have another keyboard soon


Is it full size or Poker size? A Backlit Poker would be baller.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14988490*
> Is it full size or Poker size? A Backlit Poker would be baller.


Backlit Poker; but it's made in Taiwan, not China this time.

Still though, same size/design overall. Geekhack is gonna have a Group Buy coming up.


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Is it full size or Poker size? A Backlit Poker would be baller.


its a little bit bigger IIRC, has dedicated arrows


----------



## Mugabuga

Are the LEDs going to be blue or white? Or has Tater not decided yet?


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


Are the LEDs going to be blue or white? Or has Tater not decided yet?


white


----------



## shawnoen

Hoping to have a Ducky Shine on the way to me by the end of the week. Blue LEDs hopefully. Have a contact in Hong Kong thats expected to have them in stock this week.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Backlit Poker; but it's made in Taiwan, not China this time.

Still though, same size/design overall. Geekhack is gonna have a Group Buy coming up.










When is this group buy? Is there already a thread on GH for it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intense*


its a little bit bigger IIRC, has dedicated arrows











****, I can't wait. That is a very similar layout to the Choc Mini and HHKB, so awesome.

EDIT:


----------



## Intense

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


When is this group buy? Is there already a thread on GH for it?

****, I can't wait. That is a very similar layout to the Choc Mini and HHKB, so awesome.

EDIT:


















i know me too. i was considering a choc mini but not anymore :3, ill PM when the Group Buy starts, should be soon


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intense*









i know me too. i was considering a choc mini but not anymore :3, ill PM when the Group Buy starts, should be soon


I already have a Choc Mini and <3 the size/layout of it and I've been wanting a backlit small form factor keyboard, so this thing is perfect. A PM would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Intense

This is from iMav over at GH: "It is the Taiwanese version of the Poker. I will have a group buy up sometime late Sept / early Oct."


----------



## HWI

Not too far off, excellent. I'm pretty damn excited about this board. lol


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14991852*
> Hoping to have a Ducky Shine on the way to me by the end of the week. Blue LEDs hopefully. Have a contact in Hong Kong thats expected to have them in stock this week.


0.o how much?


----------



## Lord_Snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14993692*
> 0.o how much?


i've seen a quoted price of $159.99 + shipping from taiwan..not worth it IMO at that price, especially with the corsair coming out soon. however the price might be because it is the very first batch and people are jacking it up, i am hoping for the price to be closer to $130 shipped.


----------



## HWI

$159.99 is the price I have seen also.


----------



## kayoh

dayumm I was hoping to spend no more than 130 shipped on any keyboard


----------



## Lord_Snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14994477*
> dayumm I was hoping to spend no more than 130 shipped on any keyboard


I'd wait for the Corsair, newegg usually offer free shipping with products so it will be $130 shipped.


----------



## shawnoen

I was quoted 1100 HK. At today's rates that approx $141 (plus shipping).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;14993692*
> 0.o how much?


----------



## Tator Tot

Do not take current prices as reflective of what OCN will sell the boards for; as conversions / other factors, always keep things at odds with what they should be.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metarox;14970817*
> Mionix Zibal 60 is a green back-lit mechanical keyboard with black switches and was going to be the one I would of picked before stumbling upon this one.


I have the Deck Legend - ToXic. As long as you don't mind the flat keys, you will love it. The quality is the best I've seen yet. The Mionix Xibal, from what I've read, cannot compare in quality as some keys feel cheap. And the LEDs aren't as much Green as they are Yellow.

Anyway, I have a question for you all regarding the sloped keys and the LEDs as this is new for me.

I use the Colemak layout. On my Deck, I changed the layout with no problem because the keys are flat.

But if I was to do this on the Ducky...the keys would be misshaped as it is with all angled Cherry keys. I could order Colemak keys, but these Ducky keys use special Dyes so the LEDs will show through, right? I don't think there is anything like that for Colemak replacement keys or so.

So for those of us who use Colemak or Dvorak for typing, are we screwed?


----------



## Tator Tot

Unfrotunately, yeah.

For a normal board; like the DK9008-G2 or DK1008, you could get a custom Keycap set from WASD Keyboards.

Though; right now, it just won't work; as the keys are sloped and if you re-arrange out of row; it'll off in key height.


----------



## rdasch3

I need to get some of those switch dampeners now lol. I like the clack on these mx black switches but it seems like it would be awesome if it was silent. Might need two sets for when the shine comes out.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15007337*
> I need to get some of those switch dampeners now lol. I like the clack on these mx black switches but it seems like it would be awesome if it was silent. Might need two sets for when the shine comes out.


I use the WASD o-rings on my Ducky 9008-G2 MX Brown now. It turns a clacky keyboard into a half tone clicky keyboard.


----------



## rdasch3

Yep, Ive been eyeballing them. Too many other things on my list of things to purchase right now. I need moar monies. Hopefully that should be fixed soon though.


----------



## hunt3r93

found the kb in australia for $150 free shipping 
http://xsimgear.com.au/shop/index.ph...product_id=211
looks pretty nice...thinkin about getting one


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hunt3r93*


found the kb in australia for $150 free shipping 
http://xsimgear.com.au/shop/index.ph...product_id=211
looks pretty nice...thinkin about getting one


U do know that's a pre-order for their 2nd batch, right? They're not available yet.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


U do know that's a pre-order for their 2nd batch, right? They're not available yet.


Yeah it's weird though, on their facebook page they say the shipment comes in next week.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


Yeah it's weird though, on their facebook page they say the shipment comes in next week.


Then maybe it will be available next week? Would be awesome if the plans have changed to that. Though I'd look to buy it elsewhere, like Amazon, as I'm not an Australian.


----------



## Backfat

Hey Tator, I'm sort of confused on something you mentioned a few days ago. You said they would have reds and clears as options after October. First, did you guys place the order for the Shines yet? If so were reds/clears included in the order? If not, will they still be available at the same time as the other switches come in at Tankguys?


----------



## Vailen

I definitely want a Ducky Shine...as well as the special edition version (if they make one). How do I order one of these?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Hey Tator, I'm sort of confused on something you mentioned a few days ago. You said they would have reds and clears as options after October. First, did you guys place the order for the Shines yet? If so were reds/clears included in the order? If not, will they still be available at the same time as the other switches come in at Tankguys?


I'll have to check which switches were included in the first orders. Reds is almost definite, but the Clear's were getting harder to get since we had to go through Germany to get them direct and it was all a bit silly.

Once I have the official manifest of what's shipping to us, I'll let everyone know. This order is gonna be all keyboards. I think after that it's gonna be some DK9008-G2 Pro's as well as some Alps based boards; but that's all tentative until I figure a few other things out.

Specifically regarding switches.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vailen*


I definitely want a Ducky Shine...as well as the special edition version (if they make one). How do I order one of these?


The specific Overclock.net models are not available yet. When they are, I will let everyone know because I'll make mention of it in this thread, the main ducky keyboard thread, as well as a site wide announcement (fi we're at teh stage where that's possible.)


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The specific Overclock.net models are not available yet. When they are, I will let everyone know because I'll make mention of it in this thread, the main ducky keyboard thread, as well as a site wide announcement (fi we're at teh stage where that's possible.)


How are OC-edition different than the regular Ducky keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*


How are OC-edition different than the regular Ducky keyboards?


The Overclock.net editions will have a Backlit Flame (







) ESC key as well as the normal ESC key.

Like wise, we'll have the Overclock.net Logo on the spacebar and it will be backlit as well.

Other than that, support is handled directly through Overclock.net, either Via TankGuys or Myself.

The meat & bones of the products are the same as what you would get with a standard Ducky keyboard but we work on community feedback and if you have a problem with product X, Y, or Z; then we work with Ducky to have that product axed and a new one take it's place.

The old DK1008 was not as well build as the one we offer today; only because of community feedback from users who had had the product strait from Ducky before we ordered any. 
I then had them re-tailor the product and change some aspects so it was made to be more in line with their DK9000/DK9008 products.

Like wise, the DK1087 had the same thing happen. Though, it was mostly just some changes in quality check, and the casing above anything else.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Overclock.net editions will have a Backlit Flame (







) ESC key as well as the normal ESC key.

Like wise, we'll have the Overclock.net Logo on the spacebar and it will be backlit as well.

Other than that, support is handled directly through Overclock.net, either Via TankGuys or Myself.

The meat & bones of the products are the same as what you would get with a standard Ducky keyboard but we work on community feedback and if you have a problem with product X, Y, or Z; then we work with Ducky to have that product axed and a new one take it's place.

The old DK1008 was not as well build as the one we offer today; only because of community feedback from users who had had the product strait from Ducky before we ordered any. 
I then had them re-tailor the product and change some aspects so it was made to be more in line with their DK9000/DK9008 products.

Like wise, the DK1087 had the same thing happen. Though, it was mostly just some changes in quality check, and the casing above anything else.


Good thing my birthday is only in two weeks. You will probably get the keyboard to test it before that. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Taylorsci

How does the RMA work with these boards? Do we go though tankguys, or is that just for the OCN edition?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;15040881*
> How does the RMA work with these boards? Do we go though tankguys, or is that just for the OCN edition?


In the US, if you buy from TankGuy's you're buying an Overclock.net edition keyboard. Which means that RMA's and other trouble is handled directly via Overclock.net

If you order from Taobao or another over-seas location; we can't help you beyond general tech support.

RMA wise, all you need to do is send me a PM or Email and I'll get the issue resolved as quickly as possible.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


In the US, if you buy from TankGuy's you're buying an Overclock.net edition keyboard. Which means that RMA's and other trouble is handled directly via Overclock.net

If you order from Taobao or another over-seas location; we can't help you beyond general tech support.

RMA wise, all you need to do is send me a PM or Email and I'll get the issue resolved as quickly as possible.


Oh alright, I misread one of your posts and interpreted it as you selling the ducky shine and an OCN version of the shine.


----------



## Tator Tot

No no, it'll be the strait OCN version.

The only difference between the two (if you put the original ESC key on) is that you won't have the Trojan Duck logo on your spacebar, but instead the


----------



## mazessj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The only difference between the two (if you put the original ESC key on) is that you won't have the Trojan Duck logo on your spacebar, but instead the










In a previous post, you said the spacebar would have the Overclock.net logo. Did you mean just the flame? Meaning (besides the normal ESC key) both the ESC and spacebar will have the







only? Because the logo includes text.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mazessj*


In a previous post, you said the spacebar would have the Overclock.net logo. Did you mean just the flame? So (besides the normal ESC key) both the ESC and spacebar will have the







?

Sorry, I take things very literally.










My guess is


----------



## AxonLocus

@backfat: these couldn't utilize backlit. He said the spacebar/logo will shine.


----------



## shawnoen

Keyboard is shipping Monday and switch choices are: Black , Brown and Green


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj;15053940*
> In a previous post, you said the spacebar would have the Overclock.net logo. Did you mean just the flame?


Just the flame, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;15060568*
> Keyboard is shipping Monday and switch choices are: Black , Brown and Green


Green? That doesn't make much sense... I would think Blues are heavy enough, unless you by some chance mean just the spacebar switch.


----------



## AxonLocus

And when will blues be shipped?


----------



## shawnoen

My contact in Hong Kong said those are the only switch choices.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


My contact in Hong Kong said those are the only switch choices.


I never knew there's going to be green switches and I always thought blue switches are going to the first shipment.

So there really isn't going to be any blues for the new ducky? :S


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*


I never knew there's going to be green switches and I always thought blue switches are going to the first shipment.

So there really isn't going to be any blues for the new ducky? :S


He's likely talking about whoever he is going to get it from. If you've been following the thread you'll know that it's available in multiple switch types.


----------



## jfuze

Do you guys think the $160 price they are selling for on the geekhack forum is what the normal price of this keyboard will be?

Id like to buy the regular version with blue LEDs and brown switches, but dont know what websites will be selling it.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*


He's likely talking about whoever he is going to get it from. If you've been following the thread you'll know that it's available in multiple switch types.


I wasn't, but I did know that, that's why I was interested. A better option would to be read his previous posts though... But I'm not going to go trough 600 posts.

Anyway, got 2 weeks until I possibly get money to buy the keyboard, so there either should be more info about it or it might be released.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


Do you guys think the $160 price they are selling for on the geekhack forum is what the normal price of this keyboard will be?

Id like to buy the regular version with blue LEDs and brown switches, but dont know what websites will be selling it.


We don't really know. I guess we'll probably find out more closer to release date.


----------



## Tator Tot

If someone other than myself or Chunky say something about a Ducky Keyboard, they're most likely speaking about Generic models and do not reflect what OCN orders or does.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mazessj*


In a previous post, you said the spacebar would have the Overclock.net logo. Did you mean just the flame? Meaning (besides the normal ESC key) both the ESC and spacebar will have the







only? Because the logo includes text.


The Logo will be printed on the top of the spacebar while the flame logo will be printed on the front face. 
Both will be backlit.









I hope that's clear.


----------



## mylilpony

what are greens?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Wait so this is released tomorrow?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15066673*
> what are greens?


Greens are clicky switches like MX-Blues that use the same mechanism, but require more force to actuate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15066732*
> Wait so this is released tomorrow?


Officially, it and the G2 Pro; Along with Alps based DK1087 & DK1008 release in October on the 1st.

The OCN Editions will not be in till the end of the month or so.


----------



## Evtron

Here's a neat little video of the Shine:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJC-5HrdFfM&hd=1[/ame]

Also, how loud and clicky are the clears? I have enjoyed my reds quite immensely due to how quiet they are - but I am not a light typist at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Clears are not clicky; and they're not much louder than browns & reds.


----------



## keyboardlover

I would also add that, despite not being clicky, clears have a very distinct tactile bump (you definitely feel it, unlike with browns).


----------



## kayoh

Could anyone list all the switches from loudest to most quiet?


----------



## Backfat

Blues are the loudest, the rest sound the same? Although reds/browns may be slightly louder than clears/blacks since they are easier to bottom.


----------



## keyboardlover

I would agree that blues are loudest in general. The rest are all really subjective in regards to board construction, keycaps, bottoming out, etc.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


Could anyone list all the switches from loudest to most quiet?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *keyboardlover*


I would agree that blues are loudest in general. The rest are all really subjective in regards to board construction, keycaps, bottoming out, etc.


As this man said; the clicky switches (Blues & Greens) are the loudest. The rest very greatly upon the board and construction quality of it.

Though; Blues & Greens are also the best switches to consider dampeners for. Since it leaves you with the satisfying click and gets rid of some of the plasticy sound that blues have.


----------



## HWI

Comparing a Choc Mini w/ Browns to a Ducky 1087 w/ Blacks, the Browns are louder if you aren't bottoming out. However, I mostly game and bottom out like a mofo, so they are equally loud to me.


----------



## mbp

D: I was just shopping around for a mech keyboard I'm glad I ran into this thread! Do want!


----------



## kayoh

Is there a way to order keycaps in a different language? I'm wanting to learn Korean and I can already touch type QWERTY


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayoh;15087513*
> Is there a way to order keycaps in a different language? I'm wanting to learn Korean and I can already touch type QWERTY


You could always use stickers. Eg: http://www.amazon.com/KEYBOARD-LETTERING-TRANSPARENT-BACKGROUND-NOTEBOOK/dp/B0038ELL1M/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1317147905&sr=1-6]Amazon.com: KOREAN KEYBOARD STICKER WITH YELLOW LETTERING ON TRANSPARENT BACKGROUND FOR DESKTOP, LAPTOP AND NOTEBOOK: Electronics[/URL]

Probably not the best quality, but there are a ton out there.


----------



## n47

they ruin your keyboards feel. I got a set and hated it


----------



## shawnoen

Keyboard release has been delayed for about another month by Ducky.....


----------



## Evtron

Tot,

Did you infer that a tenkeyless model would come later or there is no plans for releasing one through OCN whatsoever?

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


Tot,

Did you infer that a tenkeyless model would come later or there is no plans for releasing one through OCN whatsoever?

Thanks!


I'll examine the newest TKL design they make; and I'll check to make sure it's up to the quality standard we want.

BUT;

Right now, the plan is to carry the newest tenkeyless design.


----------



## Intense

Tator, thanks for the info on how to fix my squeaky key, got some Singer oil and its now squeak free


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnoen*


Keyboard release has been delayed for about another month by Ducky.....


Our order was not delayed. It's still on track for the end of October/Start of November.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intense*


Tator, thanks for the info on how to fix my squeaky key, got some Singer oil and its now squeak free










Excellent









I keep the Singer Oil around for most of my computer needs. Fans, Keyboards, and joints... it works well on just about everything.


----------



## kayoh

Tater, are boards only available with English key caps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kayoh*


Tater, are boards only available with English key caps?


Currently; Ducky prints two keycap styles.

US-English & International-Chinese/English*.

*Check the attachment if you're confused about that one.

In the future, we'll be looking at carrying ISO versions that have the UK-English layout.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


In the future, we'll be looking at carrying ISO versions that have the UK-English layout.


I might have missed something, but does that "in the future, we'll be looking" mean that the initial shipment at the end of oct / early nov will *not* have UK ISO layout Duky Shiny ?

Or just that none of the currently available models have ISO ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carniflex*


I might have missed something, but does that "in the future, we'll be looking" mean that the initial shipment at the end of oct / early nov will *not* have UK ISO layout Duky Shiny ?

Or just that none of the currently available models have ISO ?


Ducky's quota on the Shine was filled up almost as soon as it was announced back in June at Computex. So we were only able to allocate X amount of boards at the time (then divide that up based on switch type after that.)

Right now, they're building all the Shine's as we speak, so we were only able to get ANSI ones. 
In the future, is the next few orders; we'll pick up ISO boards. Probably a group of ISO Shine's & G2 Pro's.

I do believe, since the DK1008 was re-designed, it has an ISO option; but I'll have to check into that.


----------



## aznkidd05

Hey tot, does the ducky come in mx browns? and when do you think they will be here? Is there going to be a notification or a link posted to it when it does come out? How many will there be and if we don't get it in time, will there be more coming?

Also, what comes with it when you order? Will there be a key cap puller and the ps/2 included along with different color wasd cluster?


----------



## shawnoen

They haven't been made available by the company that makes them. TO ANYONE.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznkidd05;15161505*
> Hey tot, does the ducky come in mx browns? and when do you think they will be here? Is there going to be a notification or a link posted to it when it does come out? How many will there be and if we don't get it in time, will there be more coming?
> 
> Also, what comes with it when you order? Will there be a key cap puller and the ps/2 included along with different color wasd cluster?


They're not released yet; no one has them.

Yes the MX-Brown option will be there at the start.
Accessories will include a USB-PS/2 adapter.

No replacement WASD keycaps will be available at this time.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Will red switches still be available at some point? I only had time to read the first and last pages of this thread today.

I've outgrown the browns in my backlit xarmor and want a smoother switch while retaining backlighting.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02;15174061*
> Will red switches still be available at some point? I only had time to read the first and last pages of this thread today.
> 
> I've outgrown the browns in my backlit xarmor and want a smoother switch while retaining backlighting.


Yes, we're looking to carry Cherry MX-Clear switches as well.


----------



## Evtron

Hey Tot just a couple of questions.

Do you know if you plan on having any back-lit TKL models?

Also, I've seen you're a big proponent of the clears. Currently I have reds which I really like for gaming because I play a lot of PvP in MMOs so I'm constantly spamming abilities very rapidly which I find the reds to be really nice because of how light the red switches are are; however I'm a pretty hard typer and seem to bottom out quite a bit with the reds but the speed on them is great for me.

Do you have any insight into how the clears might act for my given gaming application/preference?

Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

I've never had problems with spamming the hell out of my clears. The Deck has taken quite a beating while playing magicka or UT3.

Also, if Ducky makes a backlit TKL I'll stock it.


----------



## nekingll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14238546*
> Ducky Shine will not be released till August at the earliest.
> 
> Overclock.net will be one of the first places to have the Shine.
> 
> Pix attached.


where to buy ducky shining?

I'm live in US.

Thanks


----------



## Herpderp818

Tator tot, how do you plan on taking orders? Are there any preorders or deposits? Will it be a massive zerg rush?


----------



## Tator Tot

I always spacemarine.jpg

No pre-orders will be taken as OCN stocks custom boards and when they are in stock, they will be available on the TankGuys website.


----------



## CaptainChaos

I must subscribe to this thread and check tankguys daily then!


----------



## Ratjack

how much will these keyboards cost?


----------



## CaptainChaos

any new info on a tenkeyless version?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15257473*
> how much will these keyboards cost?


Can't say yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15258097*
> any new info on a tenkeyless version?


Not yet.


----------



## Daitro

They just arrived, here, in Australia @ MechKeyboards!

http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html

I've just ordered mine in Cherry Brown.









*NB: They're shipping to Australian addresses only.*


----------



## Savag3

Ugh these need to hurry!!! I'm soo close to pulling the trigger on a WASD, but I wan't to see how these pan out before I do.


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daitro;15289780*
> They just arrived, here, in Australia @ MechKeyboards!
> 
> http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html
> 
> I've just ordered mine in Cherry Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: They're shipping to Australian addresses only.*


I have my order in as well!


----------



## Evtron

Hey Tot,

Do you know if Ducky is addressing some of the issues they had with their 9800 standard board with the new Shine?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron;15298547*
> Hey Tot,
> 
> Do you know if Ducky is addressing some of the issues they had with their 9800 standard board with the new Shine?


What issues are you talking about?


----------



## Daitro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bundy*


I have my order in as well!


Nice!







Which colour switch did you get?


----------



## Bundy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daitro*


Nice!







Which colour switch did you get?


Same as you, brown. I was really wanting red initially but since they were not available, I reconsidered and now think that I might like browns better anyway.

I have to travel to WA for the week, starting Sunday afternoon, and the new kb is due to arrive on Monday







I guess Friday night will have to be when I get to see it.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bundy*


Same as you, brown. I was really wanting red initially but since they were not available, I reconsidered and now think that I might like browns better anyway.

I have to travel to WA for the week, starting Sunday afternoon, and the new kb is due to arrive on Monday







I guess Friday night will have to be when I get to see it.


For us Stateside I believe that Tot said Reds would be available and that the shine is supposed to be in around the end of this month or so since our orders here did not get affected, this is correct right Tot?

I was going to go with clears but my fingers fatigue really fast with the type of gaming I do where I spam a lot. So I think I'm going to stick with reds.


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh my God..... that keyboard is _beautiful_.


----------



## aznkidd05

Hey tot, was wondering if there are duckys available with dye sublimination or double shot injections? Any news on the shines recently?


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron;15313680*
> For us Stateside I believe that Tot said Reds would be available and that the shine is supposed to be in around the end of this month or so since our orders here did not get affected, this is correct right Tot?
> 
> I was going to go with clears but my fingers fatigue really fast with the type of gaming I do where I spam a lot. So I think I'm going to stick with reds.


I did see that where OCN will have reds. The distributer here said they might get reds later but initially the choice was Black Brown or Blue.

Ideally, I'll get a tenkeyless shine in the new year anyway so if I dont like the brown, I'll change.


----------



## Tator Tot

As far as I know, we're still on track for Reds, Browns, Blues, & Blacks. I'm not sure if enough Clear's were obtained to meet MOQ for the first order, if not, we'll stock them at a later date.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznkidd05;15314624*
> Hey tot, was wondering if there are duckys available with dye sublimination or double shot injections? Any news on the shines recently?


Dye-sub may be possible, but not many key makers are doing Double-Shots anymore.
Ducky normally offers ABS Pad Printed, PBT Lazer + Infill, or PBT Lazer Etched.


----------



## aznkidd05

Which one doesn't get worn out but also has a clear letters that aren't a little blurry.

Dye-sub may be possible, but not many key makers are doing Double-Shots anymore. 
Ducky normally offers ABS Pad Printed, PBT Lazer + Infill, or PBT Lazer Etched.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ripster

Q: Why isn't the Ducky Shine yet available in Beijing, China?
A: Because the rule is no Peking, Ducky.


----------



## HWI

I just figured out ripster's 2nd occupation, comedian. His first obviously being a LEGO photographer.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15317013*
> As far as I know, we're still on track for Reds, Browns, Blues, & Blacks. I'm not sure if enough Clear's were obtained to meet MOQ for the first order, if not, we'll stock them at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye-sub may be possible, but not many key makers are doing Double-Shots anymore.
> Ducky normally offers ABS Pad Printed, PBT Lazer + Infill, or PBT Lazer Etched.


Need it now!


----------



## lolmont

Cherry red version and sold in the US and I'm sold.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznkidd05;15324774*
> Which one doesn't get worn out but also has a clear letters that aren't a little blurry.


Double Shots will generally last the longest and be the most clear.

But good Dye Sub keycaps, like the PBT ones on Realforce boards last for a very long time and are more clear than the standard etched one.


----------



## Necrodox

I wish we had pictures of the white backlit OCN one, just some eye candy while we wait haha.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;15329818*
> I wish we had pictures of the white backlit OCN one, just some eye candy while we wait haha.


I've got a review of the standard model I need to write up and finish.

As for the OCN model, I've got some pre production photos of the spacebar I could share. That's it though, it'd be better to wait for the final photos up on TG since these were shot in a dark room with a poor camera.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've got a review of the standard model I need to write up and finish.

As for the OCN model, I've got some pre production photos of the spacebar I could share. That's it though, it'd be better to wait for the final photos up on TG since these were shot in a dark room with a poor camera.


I think I speak for everyone when I say:

We don't care about the quality of the pictures - just give us a bit more to keep us interested!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*


I think I speak for everyone when I say:

We don't care about the quality of the pictures - just give us a bit more to keep us interested!


To some, the pictures are practically the most important part of a review!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Are the shine's coming in a ten key less form factor too or no?


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15335961*
> To some, the pictures are practically the most important part of a review!


I wasn't referring to the full review, just the teaser pictures in the meantime - of course we expect nice pictures on the review!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aesthetics1;15335934*
> I think I speak for everyone when I say:
> 
> We don't care about the quality of the pictures - just give us a bit more to keep us interested!


With your username
















I'll ask if I can get some better photos first. I don't want someone to see a bad photo and think "Oh that product looks terrible" since the photo is low quality.
Unfortunately, PR is part of the job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_;15336305*
> Are the shine's coming in a ten key less form factor too or no?


A backlit tenkeyless is possible in the future, they are not made/in production as of right now.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


With your username
















I'll ask if I can get some better photos first. I don't want someone to see a bad photo and think "Oh that product looks terrible" since the photo is low quality. 
Unfortunately, PR is part of the job.

A backlit tenkeyless is possible in the future, they are not made/in production as of right now.


Understood - maybe if you were just a tech paparazzi







.. But this isn't engadget. Haha. Looking forward to "aesthetically" pleasing pictures in the near future.

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Tator Tot

Oh, and the pictures are with blue LED's which would confuse people more. @[email protected]


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh, and the pictures are with blue LED's which would confuse people more. @[email protected]


Haha, as if you haven't answered the question 15 times already "What color are the LEDS?!"


----------



## Evtron

This is the Ducky standard version with standard spacebar and blue LED backlit.


----------



## HWI

That's a clean looking board. If I didn't have a crush on tenkeyless boards I'd get one.


----------



## Ayvit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh, and the pictures are with blue LED's which would confuse people more. @[email protected]


will these be coming in both mx reds/blacks at tankguys?

being new to mechanical keyboards i want to try out both the red/blacks and instead of spending like $400+ on keyboards was wondering if i could rely on these coming in

also, these don't have mic/headset or usb ports on it right?

only keyboards ive ran across that do along with leds are the zibal 60 and tesoro m7, both of which i can't seem to get ahold of with that particular style

i don't like the curve in the deck keyboards and i don't think those have a mic/headset/usb


----------



## Vailen

I definitely want the OCN version of the Ducky Shine. I am really looking forward to your future post stating they are in stock.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayvit;15345636*
> will these be coming in both mx reds/blacks at tankguys?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayvit;15345636*
> These don't have mic/headset or usb ports on it right?


There's no USB Hub or Audio Pass-Thru ports.


----------



## newn

what is the difference between ocn and normal ducky version?


----------



## khromosone

Think its just the space bar, all I can gather from photos.


----------



## Apokalipse

Mine arrived today from mechkeyboards (well, it's 12:09 now so technically it was yesterday now)

It's nice. I like the feel better than the Deck Legend, and it's also smaller.

I went to rearrange the keys to a dvorak layout, but realized the top, middle and bottom key rows have different angles though. So I'm hoping I can get some keycaps for dvorak specifically.
I guess I can live with QWERTY for now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newn*


what is the difference between ocn and normal ducky version?


The OCN Versions will have a Flame ESC Key and a spacebar with the OCN Logo on it.


----------



## superscience890

How goes the progress on the clear switches? I really want to try them out cause it seems like a switch that'll fit me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superscience890*


How goes the progress on the clear switches? I really want to try them out cause it seems like a switch that'll fit me


I'll update that ASAP, we should have them ready for launch, as I haven't heard otherwise yet.


----------



## newn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The OCN Versions will have a Flame ESC Key and a spacebar with the OCN Logo on it.


So that's it, only a different icon? Nothing else?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newn;15355807*
> So that's it, only a different icon? Nothing else?


Yeah, that's the only difference on all their boards. You want it to come with a free puppy or something?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newn;15355807*
> So that's it, only a different icon? Nothing else?


Is there anything else you would like to see? There's very few modifications you can do to a keyboard to make it any different than what's already out there.


----------



## Vailen

Tator Tot,

I agree with you. How many more changes could you make to a keyboard? The only other places you have room to add an icon on the keys themselves would be the shift, backspace, and enter keys. However, what could you place there that's different? Having too many flame logos would not look good in my opinion.

I have one suggestion. One of the reasons why I want to purchase the OCN version is to help promote OCN. My students will see the keyboard I use and, consequently, visit your web site...and perhaps some will join. I know I will get the question, "What is OCN?" You could write a mission statement, print the statement on a transparent label (with the text in white, obviously), and adhere the label on the back of the keyboard.

Another suggestion is to have "Overclock.net....the pursuit of performance" illuminated on the spacebar, not just "Overclock.net".

Anyone else have some ideas?

Vailen


----------



## magna224

To be quite honest I like my keyboards plain. Flashy logos and mission statements would be a negative in my opinion. A set of doubleshots or another nice cap would be nice but not something that is likely to occur.


----------



## newn

i was hoping for different warranty service or shipping or cheaper price or whatever. so if ijust want a board and don't care about the logo shape, i can simply buy the keyboard elsewhere and ship it to my country, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm looking into Double-Shot keycap sets (with out logos) but the cost is insane compared to getting Engraved, Laser Etched, or Dye Sub keycaps.

@Vailen,
I kind of like a Mission Statement sort of piece; we may look into having our own Manual printed for the keyboards with the site logo and have it be a small booklet that starts out with that bit.

The Spacebar design we went with, does have the full site logo on it though, so:
:clock:Overclock.net
_The Pursuit Of Performance_


----------



## CaptainChaos

I'm pretty sure they were talking about the differences of the physical product. Shipping, price difference, etc. are all things that I'm sure they can't discuss atm. I'd bet there would be some difference though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15358003*
> I'm pretty sure they were talking about the differences of the physical product. Shipping, price difference, etc. are all things that I'm sure they can't discuss atm. I'd bet there would be some difference though.


Well shipping prices won't chance since the box size & weight are still the same.
The shipping dates are still planned for the End of October / Start of November.

Price wise, we always try to keep the products price as low as possible since this isn't an effort to make money; but give you guys what you want.


----------



## newn

hm so basically it is going to have a different logo and as low price as possible, as well as a cool booklet? nothing else different, like warranty.

i'm looking at buying the keyboard a bit earlier, that is why i am interseted. otherwise i'd be totally cool with taking ocn over other editions. its just that my keyboard is almost completely broken and i'd still have to wait around 3 weeks for these to kick in.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Booklet may not be on the first run (just depends on how fast we can get a draft made, printed, QC'd, then put into production.)

Warranty wise, you'll get Lifetime support from me, but the same standard 1 Year Warranty from Ducky as far as broken boards go.
If Ducky increases the length of the warranty, we will as well.

Though, support is still lifetime from me no matter what. So as long as I'm not dead or physically unable to communicate; I will assist with any issues or repairs you may need.


----------



## waar

Not a question about the shine but, will you carry anymore Pbt engraved ducky keycap sets like you did before?


----------



## Lord_Snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newn;15358064*
> hm so basically it is going to have a different logo and as low price as possible, as well as a cool booklet? nothing else different, like warranty.
> 
> i'm looking at buying the keyboard a bit earlier, that is why i am interseted. otherwise i'd be totally cool with taking ocn over other editions. its just that my keyboard is almost completely broken and i'd still have to wait around 3 weeks for these to kick in.


white LED as well instead of blue


----------



## Vailen

Tator Tot,

If the booklet is not available in the first run, could you send a copy to people who purchased the OCN edition but not the booklet?

Thanks,

Vailen


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vailen;15359182*
> Tator Tot,
> 
> If the booklet is not available in the first run, could you send a copy to people who purchased the OCN edition but not the booklet?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vailen


Well a standard Ducky manual will be included.

If we do make a Booklet just for our boards, then I will definitely consider it. I've got to see if it's possible first, and what not.


----------



## Vailen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15358000*
> I'm looking into Double-Shot keycap sets (with out logos) but the cost is insane compared to getting Engraved, Laser Etched, or Dye Sub keycaps.
> 
> @Vailen,
> I kind of like a Mission Statement sort of piece; we may look into having our own Manual printed for the keyboards with the site logo and have it be a small booklet that starts out with that bit.
> 
> The Spacebar design we went with, does have the full site logo on it though, so:
> :clock:Overclock.net
> _The Pursuit Of Performance_


Out of curiosity, how expensive would the keyboard be with Double-shot keycap sets *with* logos? Double the price? I am wondering if you could produce a very limited edition of this model for a premium. You could number each of them and make, say, 20.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15358478*
> Not a question about the shine but, will you carry anymore Pbt engraved ducky keycap sets like you did before?


Yeah, but we're not doing this for profit really. So it's hard to keep a constant stock.


----------



## waar

Will it be any time soon? Like around the time the shine comes out? Ripster had good things to say about them, and I want new keycaps for my poker x


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15360093*
> Will it be any time soon? Like around the time the shine comes out? Ripster had good things to say about them, and I want new keycaps for my poker x


You mean Double Shot keys for the Shine or Poker X ? That'd be silly and not possible. No matter what, PBT or ABS, backlit keys are dye jobs.

For normal boards, the PBT keys could be restocked as soon as January but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## spill

+1 for white leds. was hoping to replace a logi illimunated with a shine before I had to, but time ran out. tried the BWU which was nice, but the blue would've been nicer had it been similar to what the logi illuminated has (three levels of white) instead of in your face blue. returned it and ordered a couple of other tenkeyless boards for the short term (filco and a leo).

white led's and i'm all in. tenkeyless would be bad ass, though.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15360113*
> You mean Double Shot keys for the Shine or Poker X ? That'd be silly and not possible. No matter what, PBT or ABS, backlit keys are dye jobs.
> 
> For normal boards, the PBT keys could be restocked as soon as January but I'm not sure yet.


No, I already have cherry doubleshots for my poker. Im talking about the engraved pbt sets.

What I meant when I said shine, is if it was going to be in that same shipment. But you answered that.


----------



## AxonLocus

Nice, we should get these keyboards in a few weeks, can't wait!


----------



## Ayvit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You mean Double Shot keys for the Shine or Poker X ? That'd be silly and not possible. No matter what, PBT or ABS, backlit keys are dye jobs.

For normal boards, the PBT keys could be restocked as soon as January but I'm not sure yet.


the more i've been looking into ducky keyboards the more i've been seeing people complain about it, or rather other people saying other people are complaining about it -_-

is there anything potentially wrong with ducky keyboards? or are they really good mechanical keyboards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ayvit*


the more i've been looking into ducky keyboards the more i've been seeing people complain about it, or rather other people saying other people are complaining about it -_-

is there anything potentially wrong with ducky keyboards? or are they really good mechanical keyboards


Early production models of the DK1087 had soldering issues and early DK1008's had some issues as well.

The difference between the old DK1008 & the new DK1008 is noticable in that the model we stock uses the standard ANSI 104 layout; while the old model had the Big Asian enter key and a small backspace key.

Before stocking these models, we worked with ducky to work out and fix any potential issues.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Any plans to make a "500 - Internal Server Error" Edition Spacebar?








I keed!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15386166*
> Any plans to make a "500 - Internal Server Error" Edition Spacebar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed!


We'll be handing one out to the first 500 buyers









(Please note, on an official capacity, I am joking.)


----------



## IronChef

Finally got my Ducky Shine! Wonderful keyboard. Finally I have an alternative to my Deck Legend that I have always kept returning to until now. Now I don't have to look at those awful Deck keys with their ugly font! The last keyboard I tried was a Razer Black Widow. What a piece of **** that was.

If I was forced to find a flaw, it would be that when the fold out legs under the keyboard are extended, the rubber pads at the front rest on their edges and offer very little traction, but I can either fix that by replacing the feet or adding weight to the keyboard.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronChef;15388275*
> Finally got my Ducky Shine! Wonderful keyboard. Finally I have an alternative to my Deck Legend that I have always kept returning to until now. Now I don't have to look at those awful Deck keys with their ugly font! The last keyboard I tried was a Razer Black Widow. What a piece of **** that was.
> 
> If I was forced to find a flaw, it would be that when the fold out legs under the keyboard are extended, the rubber pads at the front rest on their edges and offer very little traction, but I can either fix that by replacing the feet or adding weight to the keyboard.


Stop making me so excited for this keyboard.


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronChef;15388275*
> Finally got my Ducky Shine! Wonderful keyboard. Finally I have an alternative to my Deck Legend that I have always kept returning to until now. Now I don't have to look at those awful Deck keys with their ugly font! The last keyboard I tried was a Razer Black Widow. What a piece of **** that was.
> 
> If I was forced to find a flaw, it would be that when the fold out legs under the keyboard are extended, the rubber pads at the front rest on their edges and offer very little traction, but I can either fix that by replacing the feet or adding weight to the keyboard.


Care to post any glamour shots for those of us who just can't wait?







. Sounds awesome - thanks for the blurb about it.


----------



## squarebox

Ducky from Singapore.


----------



## IronChef




----------



## CaptainChaos

It's beautiful, remove that pesky num pad and it would be stunning lol.


----------



## IronChef

Ok, found a major problem. When the computer is switched off, or power is cut to the keyboard for whatever reason, it will lose its configuration. By default it powers on without any lighting. This means you have to turn the lighting on and set the brightness every single time you turn the computer on, unless perhaps USB standy-by power could get around this? This REALLY sucks.


----------



## Bundy

I am typing this post using my Ducky Shine right now. One fault, the caps key light is not working

Please ignore this post and my ignorance - my comment was incorrect.


----------



## IronChef

It doesn't turn red when you press it? It should be unlit when it's off, same as ScrLk and NumLk.


----------



## TheDuke990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronChef;15390919*
> Ok, found a major problem. When the computer is switched off, or power is cut to the keyboard for whatever reason, it will lose its configuration. By default it powers on without any lighting. This means you have to turn the lighting on and set the brightness every single time you turn the computer on, unless perhaps USB standy-by power could get around this? This REALLY sucks.


It is the same behavior as you can find by the new Mionix Zibal


----------



## IronChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuke990;15392139*
> It is the same behavior as you can find by the new Mionix Zibal


Yeah, well that's total bull****. I've already wired a micro-controller to the Fn, lighting mode and brightness switches from the bottom of the PCB and programmed it to automatically set the keyboard the way I want when power is applied. I only need to wait for smaller components to arrive so I can store it all inside the keyboard. It's such a great keyboard but I couldn't live with that stupid behaviour.


----------



## squarebox

Razer BWU Stealth remembers your setting of the backlighting.
I personally do not fancy backlit keyboard as the lighting is often a distracting when playing fast-pace FPS.

Mionix has the most comfortable brightness. The Blue from Razer and Ducky are very bright even at lowest setting.


----------



## IronChef

Deck remembers the settings too.


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronChef;15391209*
> It doesn't turn red when you press it? It should be unlit when it's off, same as ScrLk and NumLk.


Yes I have not noticed it









I feel I should add - this is an very good keyboard!!!!!!!


----------



## IronChef

Not saving the LED settings is pissing me off.

It looks like the onboard electronics turn off the LED driver circuitry when the USB host disconnects, so it won't stay lit when the computer is off even when the USB port is still supplying stand-by power. When the host connection is restored, it still resets the LEDs, even though power was never lost! This is just weak!

I can control the brightness and LED mode with a microcontroller, but it won't work after a soft reboot or with a system supplying stand-by power. This is because the keyboard is 'intelligently' pretending to turn on and off based on the data connection to the host. I'm using the application of power to the USB port to trigger the microcontroller, but power is never actually lost in typical usage, so the microcontroller never knows when to reapply the settings.

I can only get it to work the way I want by disabling USB stand-by power, or using a USB HID passthrough device, like a complicated micro-controller setup, a USB keylogger, or a KVM. This works by making the keyboard never lose its host connection, and a microcontroller can apply the LED setting at the first power on. The LEDs would be on even when the computer is turned off.

I think I'll just give up and return to the Deck once again. A real shame. This keyboard could have been great.


----------



## IronChef

In case anyone is interested, here's a picture comparing the Ducky Shine with the Deck Legend.


----------



## aesthetics1

I actually wouldn't mind the LED setting being reset. Is that the only setting that it loses? (does it have anything else to lose ?_?)

Thanks for the side-by-side with the Deck. I would have probably picked up a Deck already if I could remap the FN key + F-keys to media keys, but from what I've read that's not possible because the FN key doesn't send anything to the PC, it's just internal for the LED settings.

Can you comment on the build quality aside from the issues with the power-off resetting that you're having compared to the Deck?

Thanks!


----------



## IronChef

Aesthetically the only thing that gets your attention are the keys themselves, as the chassis is very compact and minimalist. It has a matte finish that won't collect fingerprints. The build quality is fine. It feels solid and doesn't creak when you apply pressure or anything. It's not especially light, but lighter than the Deck Legend or Black Widow Ultimate. It has a tendency to slide around a little bit if you have the legs on the bottom extended, but this may depend on the surface it's on. The escape key is still off centre like the older 9008, but I don't care about that.

It's very nice to type on overall. I'm using brown switches. The keys move straight up and down without wobbling much or kinking, even the space bar and other long keys. In this regard it is much superior to anything else I've used. All the keys offer the same resistance to being pressed, even the bigger ones with multiple 'switches' underneath to offer additional support. The font is nice and neutral looking. It's not fugly like the Deck or borderline unreadable like the BWU. The surface of the keys is smoother than the Deck, but not as smooth as the BWU, which is good because I don't think they'll collect grease and become slippery.

The backlighting can be brighter than any other keyboard I've seen. The keys are obviously very high contrast when lit at any level, but unlit they're poorer than the Deck. The secondary symbols barely illuminate despite what my earlier pictures would suggest.

I've had it apart and it looks well constructed internally. The solder joints all look sound. If this is something you'd consider modding there is space available to add bits and pieces, and the PCB is clearly labelled with the name of each switch and component.

Having to keep reapplying your LED settings is a bit of a deal breaker. For me, resetting the LEDs to how I want them at each boot (and possibly resume from sleep/hibernate as well, depend on the system) would require 8 key presses. 1 press for Fn, 3 to select the lighting layout, and 4 to select the brightness level. I'm certain that I'll eventually stop bothering to repeat this procedure until I really need the lighting on, at which point I'll have to stop whatever I'm doing which will annoy me. Also part of having a backlit keyboard is showing off. It's not going to do that well when it's not lit at all by default. I have it connected to a USB powered KVM I had spare to get around the problem.

If you don't care about the LED settings being lost all the time, it's HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## The Ricker

What is the default brightness level for the LED's? I wouldn't mind having to manually turn them on every time I turn on the computer, but I don't want to have to adjust the brightness every time.


----------



## IronChef

The default brightness is off. As in completely off. The dual mode keys, like Caps, are always lit when in the on state, and don't appear to change brightness when you change the rest of the keys. NumLk (depending on BIOS/OS) and 1x/Calc are the only keys lit from a cold boot before playing with the settings.

Cycling through the LED layout options goes Off, WASD/Arrows/Esc/Space, Ten Keyless, Full, Fade. Getting all the LEDs lit requires cycling through most of the other options first. Then you have to select one of five brightness levels, starting with off.


----------



## Necrodox

Seems like a pain everytime you turn on the computer but certainly no a big deal for me. I can't wait for this thing!


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apokalipse;15352961*
> Mine arrived today from mechkeyboards (well, it's 12:09 now so technically it was yesterday now)
> 
> It's nice. I like the feel better than the Deck Legend, and it's also smaller.
> 
> I went to rearrange the keys to a dvorak layout, but realized the top, middle and bottom key rows have different angles though. So I'm hoping I can get some keycaps for dvorak specifically.
> I guess I can live with QWERTY for now.


Lucky. Mine is yet to arrive. I have to wait 10 business days because I'm in WA.


----------



## Herpderp818

WA? in the US?

mechkeyboards has a little sign that says they only ship to AUS?


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herpderp818;15398585*
> WA? in the US?
> 
> mechkeyboards has a little sign that says they only ship to AUS?


WA - Western Australia


----------



## Tator Tot

The LED thing requires are more complex circuit to store profiles in the keyboard.

Personally; after a few months of use (and still using the board) I'm not bothered by it. Might be a deal breaker for some, but I really don't see that much of an issue as I don't ever turn my computer off but I do turn the keyboards lighting off at night.


----------



## spill

Having a docked laptop as my main (only) home machine and preferring to suspend it when I'm not using it kind of makes this a deal breaker. \: The Logitech illimunated I had been using didn't have this "reset" issue, and it's pretty old.

Maybe it'll be addressed before a tkl version is released. At any rate, I can't buy this knowing I'll have to reconfigure it on resume or reboots.


----------



## Qubits

When is the release date for this keyboard in the States? Seems like I've been waiting for months (and while the backlights for the keys themselves being reset after a system shut down / restart sucks, it's not a deal breaker for me).


----------



## Qubits

Anyone? Also, what's supposed to be the retail price of these 'boards?


----------



## freedumb

maybe 120-140?


----------



## AxonLocus

150$, I believe.


----------



## Necrodox

$150 would be the absolute max I would pay for this keyboard (or any keyboard for that matter), even that price tag is pushing it.


----------



## Bundy

150AUD delivered here.


----------



## AxonLocus

What I said was from looking at Ducky prices for this keyboard. I don't think it'll cost more, the OC edition.


----------



## shawnoen

Not a fan of any white illumination. Every mouse I've ever had had blue illumination, most displays have blue illumination on the power on/off switches. Same for case LEDs....

Not to mention the white illumination will be that much brighter that blue. And people have already been commenting how bright these keyboards are to begin with.


----------



## Shatterist

I'm personally the opposite, after years of having everything with blue leds, I find white to be a nicer (read classier?) sort of backlighting. Sides there are (well were, since the U9BL apparently isn't in production anymore) quite a few color options, I don't see any mechanical white backlight options = ).


----------



## Necrodox

Yeah I don't see white as an option either, it would be a breath of fresh air from the typical blue LED's. It also matches my red/black/white them.


----------



## shawnoen

Might have to break out my white illumination "mac edition" deathadder I guess...


----------



## The Ricker

I was disappointed it wasn't blue LED's at first, but I'm looking forward to the white now. I think it'll look sharp.

I just want to know the price so I can see if it'll fit into my budget.


----------



## AxonLocus

It's going to be blue LEDs, not white. As far, as I know. I'd love red ones though.


----------



## Intense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus;15439081*
> It's going to be blue LEDs, not white. As far, as I know. I'd love red ones though.


nope, its gonna be white. tator announced it a few pages back


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;15437551*
> Might have to break out my white illumination "mac edition" deathadder I guess...


That's the spirit! Haha.

Do they still make the white LED one? I want to pick one up.


----------



## Evtron




----------



## Qubits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qubits*


When is the release date for this keyboard in the States? Seems like I've been waiting for months (and while the backlights for the keys themselves being reset after a system shut down / restart sucks, it's not a deal breaker for me).


Anyone able to answer this? In other words, when can I expect to see this keyboard on Amazon or another web store for purchase?


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qubits*


Anyone able to answer this? In other words, when can I expect to see this keyboard on Amazon or another web store for purchase?


The end of this month/the beginning of November. This is through OCN.

Ducky stuff doesn't get put on Amazon/etc. Just like the other Ducky boards you have certain retailers who will put in custom orders for them, a la OCN/TankGuys, and that's how we get them in the states.

Price cannot be discussed yet as stated. Expect more than 100, less than 200.

I promise all of the answers are in the thread - just read a few pages, or use the search function.


----------



## Tator Tot

As he said, OCN will stock these boards on the TankGuys website which is where you will be allowed to purchase them through.

Currently, Overclock.net / TankGuys are the only source for Ducky keyboards in the US without importing.


----------



## AxonLocus

So the OCN edition will have white backlit instead of blue, like Ducky's?


----------



## Trueepower

If there is going to be a white back-lit version.... I think that is a good decision. There has been too many blue back lit keyboards out, and white seems to be a good all around choice - plus decision by Ducky. This is going to be a good purchase once released.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, we're going for White Back lighting instead of blue.

This is based on my personal experience, as well as overall positive community feedback to the choice.


----------



## AxonLocus

There will be some photos (or even a video) after it's available, right? I've never seen white backlit on a keyboard, only on my old phone, which is too bright and annoying.


----------



## SeanPoe

Here's a couple white backlit keyboards for reference (please note: these are only examples and are NOT the actually ducky keyboard):

skip to 1 minute to see the backlighting

  
 Logitech white backlight  



 
   Lighted USB Keyboard

The ducky with white back-lighting should be very nice. It won't have that obnoxious "gamer" look like the blue one


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*


There will be some photos (or even a video) after it's available, right? I've never seen white backlit on a keyboard, only on my old phone, which is too bright and annoying.


My pre-production sample is blue actually. Though I can show you my Deck which uses white back lighting?


----------



## Ayvit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As he said, OCN will stock these boards on the TankGuys website which is where you will be allowed to purchase them through.

Currently, Overclock.net / TankGuys are the only source for Ducky keyboards in the US without importing.


you say overclock.net, i haven't found a selling website for them, i have for tankguys though

also will these only be available in white? .. i'd be fine with this but my razer abysuss mouse has a blue led that i can't turn off, and the mis-matching would kind of be weird, and i really like this mouse, haven't really found any like it


----------



## CaptainChaos

Overclock.net edition keyboards sell through tankguys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ayvit*


you say overclock.net, i haven't found a selling website for them, i have for tankguys though

also will these only be available in white? .. i'd be fine with this but my razer abysuss mouse has a blue led that i can't turn off, and the mis-matching would kind of be weird, and i really like this mouse, haven't really found any like it


TankGuys sells the Overclock.net branded products.

You're on Overclock.net right now.









Yes, we're looking to only sell these with White LEDs, since it's neutral but a bit different from the rest.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ayvit*


also will these only be available in white? .. i'd be fine with this but my razer abysuss mouse has a blue led that i can't turn off, and the mis-matching would kind of be weird, and i really like this mouse, haven't really found any like it


You could buy the blue one from a guy over at Geehack. There's a guy on their forums importing them. I'm not sure how much the final price is though after shipping and customs fees (most likely no more than $20 extra though). Here's a direct link to where you can buy the blue one in the US. I have no clue how legit this seller is so buy at your own risk.

Edit: Shipping and fees is only $20 extra like i thought. So the total would be $179 for the Blue one from this seller.

Edit2: This seller has 100% positive feedback on ebay plus no negative comments in his Geehack thread so it's safe to assume he's legit


----------



## mylilpony

can't wait to test the different switches! just gave my full keyboard to someone and not having volume control is iritating so can't wait !


----------



## AxonLocus

Thanks SeanPoe, that actually looks awesome!

Tator Tot, since you get a bit different shipment than the original, I guess you will do the testing, as as I understand, you are the "head coordinator" of this whole thing. By testing I mean bugs, as I heard that other Ducky keyboards had keys not working or something like that. Not sure what were the bugs, just know that there has been some issues with them.
And if you will be doing that, will you be doing that before posting that the keyboards are available or after? I mean, is it worth to wait a few days or it's okay to order it instantly? (or pre-order?)


----------



## Tator Tot

We don't open up pre-orders for various reasons; but there's no way to order in our quantity and test every boards.

Needless to day, we do offer direct support trough myself. And if you have any issues, feel free to contact me and I'll help you out. 
DOA boards get sent strait back to Ducky so that they can analyze what went wrong and gather statistics.

On the other hand, we do pay for an extra level of quality check and have been heavily involved with Ducky to improve their products for our users. So you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## AxonLocus

What I meant was not every keyboard, just one of them. The problems that I've heard of about another keyboard from Ducky were present in all the boards, not in one or two.

As for DOA - shipping costs a fortune to where I live, I'm borrowing money as it is even, lucky that a friend of mine has won some money in online poker tournament. It also means that I am going to give the money back sometime.

But anyway, the answer's in here, and it is "yes, we do check one board to see if it has any potential issues" then: 
Quote:



On the other hand, we do pay for an extra level of quality check and have been heavily involved with Ducky to improve their products for our users. So you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zieb




----------



## AxonLocus

I'm wondering how much support would that be - the price is the same...


----------



## Zieb

I will probably wait, but actually having access to another seller now certainly makes it more difficult!


----------



## Tator Tot

Well a bit of a downer is that apparently there's an issue with White LED models at this time.

So right now we can get MX-Brown, Red, Black, & Blue switches with Red normal LEDs and White Caps LEDs (the caps LED's are not the same ones that were used in boards with full white LEDs) or we can get Blue boards with Red LEDs in the caps key.

I've actually opened up a poll to see what you guys would prefer so please answer for me.


----------



## AxonLocus

Well I'm in love with whites, even though reds would be cool too. How long would the wait be approximately, something like mid-Nov?


----------



## Vailen

I plan on waiting for the white LEDs. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*


Well I'm in love with whites, even though reds would be cool too. How long would the wait be approximately, something like mid-Nov?


Honestly, I don't know yet.

Apparently; before shipment went out, there was some issues that were found which resulted in the LED's not coming on at the proper color or burning out.

This is most likely an electrical issue with voltage / circuits. We've got them working on it right now to see what the issue is and how long till it can be fixed.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well a bit of a downer is that apparently there's an issue with White LED models at this time.

So right now we can get MX-Brown, Red, Black, & Blue switches with Red normal LEDs and White Caps LEDs (the caps LED's are not the same ones that were used in boards with full white LEDs) or we can get Blue boards with Red LEDs in the caps key.

I've actually opened up a poll to see what you guys would prefer so please answer for me.










I don't see clears in that list, is it still unknown if they'll be available in the first shipment, or are they not going to be?


----------



## n47

ducky shine to be in Q1 2012


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n47*


ducky shine to be in Q1 2012


I wish I could, but I don't think I can wait that long. I'll probably just end up grabbing one of the new Corsairs.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci;15454363*
> I don't see clears in that list, is it still unknown if they'll be available in the first shipment, or are they not going to be?


Ducky couldn't source enough clear switches for the batch amount I requested so they'll come in the future.

Unfortunately; you do have to work on MOQ's and that can sometimes cause delays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt;15455537*
> I wish I could, but I don't think I can wait that long. I'll probably just end up grabbing one of the new Corsairs.


That's not for the OCN Edition.

White LED's most likely but I do plan to do a run of the RED LED boards most likely.


----------



## n47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Ducky couldn't source enough clear switches for the batch amount I requested so they'll come in the future.

Unfortunately; you do have to work on MOQ's and that can sometimes cause delays.

That's not for the OCN Edition.

White LED's most likely but I do plan to do a run of the RED LED boards most likely.


based on the way things are running. I fully expect it in Q1 2012. they still haven't been shipped here


----------



## AxonLocus

I expect it for sometime in November... If it's going to be Q1 2012... Well, it's a long wait. I really don't think that they would be delayed that much.


----------



## Vailen

The Ducky Shine, white LED OCN Edition will be available in Q1 2012? I will wait until then.


----------



## n47

the wait continues


----------



## aesthetics1

I caved and bought one from qtan. He was amazingly fast with his responses to any questions and it should be here fairly quickly.

The issues with the board and the other new info released scared me off - I prefer the blue LEDs anyway.


----------



## aznkidd05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*


I caved and bought one from qtan. He was amazingly fast with his responses to any questions and it should be here fairly quickly.

The issues with the board and the other new info released scared me off - I prefer the blue LEDs anyway.


Did you just order? How long until it gets here and how much did you pay total after shipping? I think I'm about to cave as well. I don't know how the shine with white leds will look though. Soo hard to choose!


----------



## Daitro

Anyone having trouble with the uniformity of the LEDs? A couple are about 20% dimmer than the others.

Other than the above, my only gripe is that the cable is *much* too short.


----------



## n47

yea, qtan from geekhack is a good option. fast and reliable seller. prices are very fair too


----------



## Vailen

Quick question. Will the Ducky Shine, white LED OCN edition be available in Q1 2012 in ...

Cherry MX Black?
Cherry MX Brown?
Cherry MX Blue?
Cherry MX Clear?
Cherry MX Red?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vailen*


Quick question. Will the Ducky Shine, white LED OCN edition be available in Q1 2012 in ...

Cherry MX Black?
Cherry MX Brown?
Cherry MX Blue?
Cherry MX Clear?
Cherry MX Red?


All but Clear is easily possible, Clears is a most likely as we're getting enough switches for a volume order.


----------



## Vailen

Please me put down for Ducky Shine OCN Special Edition, Cherry MX Clear. If the clears will not be available, please let me know. Thanks!

Edit: Ducky Shine OCN Special Edition with White LEDs


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznkidd05;15462193*
> Did you just order? How long until it gets here and how much did you pay total after shipping? I think I'm about to cave as well. I don't know how the shine with white leds will look though. Soo hard to choose!


Ordered yesterday. There is no tax, price is what you pay. Shipping was $20 which is not bad at all, or $28 expedited. I threw in a wrist wrest as well. Estimated 7~ days or so. I'm fine with that.


----------



## n47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*


Ordered yesterday. There is no tax, price is what you pay. Shipping was $20 which is not bad at all, or $28 expedited. I threw in a wrist wrest as well. Estimated 7~ days or so. I'm fine with that.


i have had a order with him come in by 3 days, nonexpedited


----------



## aznkidd05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aesthetics1*


Ordered yesterday. There is no tax, price is what you pay. Shipping was $20 which is not bad at all, or $28 expedited. I threw in a wrist wrest as well. Estimated 7~ days or so. I'm fine with that.


So total would be like 180?


----------



## Bundy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daitro*


Anyone having trouble with the uniformity of the LEDs? A couple are about 20% dimmer than the others.

Other than the above, my only gripe is that the cable is *much* too short.


At the lowest setting, my 'v' button is noticeably duller than the rest, but I can't tell on higher settings.

As for the cord, yes too short. At least I can swap it for a longer one.


----------



## Necrodox

Which cord would be an ideal replacement for this keyboard? I'll order it ahead of time so I have it.

What kind of connector does it use?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;15486490*
> Which cord would be an ideal replacement for this keyboard? I'll order it ahead of time so I have it.
> 
> What kind of connector does it use?


Mini-USB B to USB A.

You can get either another cord like that, or a standard USB extension cable.

Personally, I don't think there's an issue with cord length as it's 4 feet long.


----------



## Necrodox

4 feet will be too short for me, I like moving my setup around so 8-10 feet would be ideal for me.


----------



## shawnoen

So all the Overclock ones will be RED led now?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;15487020*
> So all the Overclock ones will be RED led now?


Just a first batch as their has been some general interest in that color option.

After that, we'll be going for white LED models. These can just be considered special editions without any tacked on price.


----------



## Shane1244

ew red.


----------



## Herpderp818

yeah i def dont want red


----------



## AxonLocus

I'd like to see some HD videos with red LEDs, would that be possible?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus;15487594*
> I'd like to see some HD videos with red LEDs, would that be possible?


HD, I'm not sure. I'll see if I can get any photos though.


----------



## Necrodox

If the red is nice I'll grab one, red/white are fine with me.

Just no blue!


----------



## AxonLocus

Yea, I like red too, although white looked amazing.


----------



## Necrodox

Wait there are pics of the white?!?!?!


----------



## SaltTheWalt

White is definitely the best of the 3 colors, I just have to make myself wait a bit longer.


----------



## vikingsteve

So we're thinking February, correct? That's likely the earliest I can get a Ducky Shine with PBT keycaps, clear switches, and white LEDs, yes?

I'm already waiting on the Kepler/7000 series GPUs, so I can wait if that's the case, I'd just like to know right now so I can set the money aside.


----------



## Necrodox

Are we still on the November release date to the regular board with white LED's?


----------



## Vailen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*


So we're thinking February, correct? That's likely the earliest I can get a Ducky Shine with PBT keycaps, clear switches, and white LEDs, yes?

I'm already waiting on the Kepler/7000 series GPUs, so I can wait if that's the case, I'd just like to know right now so I can set the money aside.


Is February when we anticipate the Ducky Shine, OCN special edition with PBT keycaps? If so, I will wait until then. I just want to make sure I have a specific timeframe. Anything beyond February will be too long for me to wait.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've yet to say if PBT Keycaps are possible (I think we've had a run printed, but they're under going testing right now if I recall.)

As for White LED backlit versions; it just depends on how fast we can turn around trouble shooting.

We're still lucking to receive some Red backlit versions ASAP.


----------



## rflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf*


Do those media audio keys work in-game if the key is unbinded?


Bringing back a several month old question here, but I must add something. Tator Tot replied to this question with "Yes", but I'm afraid it isn't true.

I have a Ducky Shine and the media hotkeys do not work with iTunes or Winamp unless you have the program as the focused window. If it is minimized or you have any other window in focus, the hotkeys do nothing. I was extremely disappointed by this. They're nearly useless.
Although, the Volume +/- and mute hotkeys work fine.


----------



## HWI

I don't know if you can set global keys in Winamp or iTunes(I use Foobar2000), but if you can it should fix the problem of it having to be the focused window.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

You need to put "mmKeys.dll" in "C:\\Users\\_Username_\\Appdata\\Roaming\\Apple Computer\\iTunes\\iTunes Plug-in"

EDIT: mmkeys.dll http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RT5KRWFY


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rflux*


Bringing back a several month old question here, but I must add something. Tator Tot replied to this question with "Yes", but I'm afraid it isn't true.

I have a Ducky Shine and the media hotkeys do not work with iTunes or Winamp unless you have the program as the focused window. If it is minimized or you have any other window in focus, the hotkeys do nothing. I was extremely disappointed by this. They're nearly useless.
Although, the Volume +/- and mute hotkeys work fine.


That's not an issue with the Keyboard but an issue with iTunes. Do as was said above and install the DDL.

With Zune / Windows Media Player 11, it works fine. As well as Fubar 2000, SongBird, and some other players.


----------



## rflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*


You need to put "mmKeys.dll" in "C:\\Users\\_Username_\\Appdata\\Roaming\\Apple Computer\\iTunes\\iTunes Plug-in"

EDIT: mmkeys.dll http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RT5KRWFY



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's not an issue with the Keyboard but an issue with iTunes. Do as was said above and install the DDL.

With Zune / Windows Media Player 11, it works fine. As well as Fubar 2000, SongBird, and some other players.


Amazing. It works. I had no idea. With my old Logitech I didn't need to use a dll plugin, it just worked. Radical, thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rflux*


Amazing. It works. I had no idea. With my old Logitech I didn't need to use a dll plugin, it just worked. Radical, thanks!


If you had Setpoint installed, that's why.


----------



## audukent

I've been actively searching for a ducky shine and I'm interested in one with mx clears, white or green leds, and green caps... anyone know where I could get all of this?


----------



## rayz

my head is spinning with scattered info from every direction on this ducky shine model. can anyone answer these questions?

1. Is there either a blue backlit or white backlit with Cherry MX Red switches? 
2. Where can I get one?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rayz*


my head is spinning with scattered info from every direction on this ducky shine model. can anyone answer these questions?

1. Is there either a blue backlit or white backlit with Cherry MX Red switches? 
2. Where can I get one?


Overclock.net will initially be stocking Red Backlit boards with Cherry MX-Red switches (along with other switches.)

In the future, we will be stocking white backlit boards with Cherry MX-Red switches a long with others.

Currently, your only option to buy a Ducky Shine in the US is to wait for our stock to come in. Alternatively, you can import a board to the US.


----------



## rayz

Thanks Tator Tot. 
Do the Ducky Shine KBs have a variable brightness for the back-lite? If so, do you know how many steps it has?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rayz*


Thanks Tator Tot. 
Do the Ducky Shine KBs have a variable brightness for the back-lite? If so, do you know how many steps it has?


Yes, and 6. 
0 = Off
5 = Full

They also have a Pulse mode. Where they go from Off to on and slow pulsing pattern.


----------



## Sriracha

The timeframe for the red backlit boards with switch choices to arrive in stock is sometime early this month, correct?


----------



## Bundy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, and 0-7. 
0 = Off
7 = Full

They also have a Pulse mode. Where they go from Off to on and slow pulsing pattern.


My Shine has 5 brightness settings.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sriracha*


The timeframe for the red backlit boards with switch choices to arrive in stock is sometime early this month, correct?


Yup, I'd expect middle of this month most likely. It would have been quicker if the white LED models did not find a bug right before shipping.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bundy*


My Shine has 5 brightness settings.


I fixed that, it was my screw up as I was thinking of my Deck at the time.

Personally, I use both boards on the 1 (lowest brightness) setting.


----------



## DaBearZ

does http://www.tankguys.com ship to Europe?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaBearZ*


does http://www.tankguys.com ship to Europe?


Yes, they do.

The new system should allow for you to do it.

If there is an issue, PM TankGuys on the forums or send them an email via their website's contact form.


----------



## aesthetics1

I received my Shine the other day (Great Halloween present) from qtan.

It indeed does not remember its settings for LED mode/brightness but it isn't a dealbreaker. It actually all works when the computer is off as its still being powered(I'm using a PS2 adapter), so you have to manually turn the lights off when you shut down.

Ordered with blacks for 90% gaming. The LEDs are incredibly bright after coming from a G19. I have no issues with the board at all besides the fact that the dipswitches are the only way to toggle the windows key, and they are on the bottom of the board which doesn't make for quick game-mode switching.

EDIT: I also wanted to note that it included 4 orange WASD keys (which look to be the same coated/laser etched PBT keycaps as the other keys [LEDs shines through the letters on these as well]), and a keypuller (ring style), 4-5 foot long detachable usb cable with 'ducky' branded velcro tie, and a small instruction booklet.

Does anyone know where you can find other replacement keycaps printed in the same way in the Americas?

Anyway, feels very high quality to me when compared to my experience with a Das at work, a few Black Widows, and some older cherry branded boards.


----------



## DaBearZ

Does anyone know what switches does it come with here http://global.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH0X-A59224307&SR_NO=DCAH0X&ROWNO=41&tm=u ?
From what i get on the translation it says "blue tea axis" which would mean blue and brown, but i doesn't allow you to choose


----------



## aesthetics1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaBearZ*


Does anyone know what switches does it come with here http://global.pchome.com.tw/?mod=ite...&ROWNO=41&tm=u ?
From what i get on the translation it says "blue tea axis" which would mean blue and brown, but i doesn't allow you to choose










http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sport...r/lid=19244191

Buy it through him, he should ship to you, and it's in English







. Red/Black/Blue/Brown available. Just got mine there - took only 4 days to get to me.


----------



## DaBearZ

ty! will look into it!


----------



## MME1122

Wow, the Ducky Shine sounds great so far.

Is there a tenkeyless version of it?

Also, is there a wrist pad available for it?

I was looking into the XArmor U9BL-S, but apparently it isn't in production anymore. The shine seems like a nice alternative, if not an upgrade.


----------



## Necrodox

All these nice reviews keep me away from other keyboards! This board cannot come fast enough!

I already saved up my money and am ready to do business, I can't wait!


----------



## apav

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-ke...ack-abs-1.html

So this is the Ducky Shine? I'm having a hard time finding it. None of them show the backlit keys nor describe they are backlit but the model is DK9008. This is the backlit one?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apav*


http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-ke...ack-abs-1.html

So this is the Ducky Shine? I'm having a hard time finding it. None of them show the backlit keys nor describe they are backlit but the model is DK9008. This is the backlit one?


Looks like a backlitless version of it.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15553129*
> Looks like a backlitless version of it.


Makise Kurisu!!









Where can I get the backlit version? Is it out yet? I've searched this thread and many people have said they've gotten it but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15553139*
> Makise Kurisu!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get the backlit version? Is it out yet? I've searched this thread and many people have said they've gotten it but I can't find it anywhere.


You've got to import it, they're not in stock on TankGuys yet.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15553158*
> You've got to import it, they're not in stock on TankGuys yet.


Thanks I'm either looking at that or this keyboard:

http://www.techpowerup.com/144124/Mionix-Announces-Zibal-60-Gaming-Mechanical-Keyboard.html

Or even the Deck Legend but I'm not sure if I like the looks.

Is the Ducky Shine worth paying the $10 extra +shipping ( found a link on last page)?

Edit: It's $180 with shipping for the Ducky, I'd probably go for the Mionix then.

Edit again: Same goes for Deck Legend, its the Mionix or something cheaper like the Black Widow.


----------



## Tator Tot

The Minonix, Deck, & Ducky boards are all better built than the Razer. They all also have 6KRO (USB) / NKRO (PS/2.)
Razer doesn't.

As for board, go Deck if you want MX-Clears but it'll be around $200 shipped. $190 shipped for the MX-Black versions.
The Mionix board only comes with blacks but is a solid board.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15553273*
> The Minonix, Deck, & Ducky boards are all better built than the Razer. They all also have 6KRO (USB) / NKRO (PS/2.)
> Razer doesn't.
> 
> As for board, go Deck if you want MX-Clears but it'll be around $200 shipped. $190 shipped for the MX-Black versions.
> The Mionix board only comes with blacks but is a solid board.


I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, and I heard mx blacks are the most resistant. I hope they aren't too bad for typing! I will be playing rpg's as well so I won't be button mashing like I would normally in fps.. thats the only thing that's holding me back. I hope they feel good!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15553358*
> I've never owned a mechanical keyboard, and I heard mx blacks are the most resistant. I hope they aren't too bad for typing! I will be playing rpg's as well so I won't be button mashing like I would normally in fps.. thats the only thing that's holding me back. I hope they feel good!


The clears feel better than Blacks IMO; but for someone that's used to rubber domes or stiffer switches in general; it's not that hard to get used to blacks.

On the other hand, if you've been on laptops or chicklet keyboards for awhile, you may wish to look elsewhere. As Black's resistance can easily become tiring to y ou then.


----------



## aesthetics1

I feel like blacks aren't very good for typing - I make a lot of typos and accidental keypresses/doubletaps with them. They are exceptional for gaming though, so I don't mind. I have a Das with browns at work which is perfect for typing, but I brought it home and tried gaming on it and it was a little awkward for FPS/RTS stuff.

I think you have to decide what you'll be doing more of, or just get two keyboards. a TKL for gaming while you have a full-size tucked away for regular work might be a good option.. if only we had 2 PS/2 ports on our motherboards







...

Really happy with my shine and the OCN version will be great!


----------



## Zieb

Just to put my two cents in on the Mionix. I just bought one and it arrived two days ago. I've never used a mechanical and have been on a laptop for the past 3 years. The two feel miles apart and I already wish I hadn't gotten a keyboard with black switches. I feel finger fatigue very fast coming off of the laptop. I am slowly getting used to it, but I plan on buying a brown or red switch keyboard in the next few months. Besides the Mionix using black switches it is a really good keyboard.


----------



## pmc64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15553380*
> The clears feel better than Blacks IMO; but for someone that's used to rubber domes or stiffer switches in general; it's not that hard to get used to blacks.
> 
> On the other hand, if you've been on laptops or chicklet keyboards for awhile, you may wish to look elsewhere. As Black's resistance can easily become tiring to y ou then.


Since you're the pro around here what type of switches do you recomend if i'm coming from a logitech illuminated keyboard? Mine is getting worn out and i plan on getting a ducky shine when they have white led available. I tried going back to my saitek eclipse II but it was hard to adjust back because i had to press so hard on the keys and i kept making typos. I had the opposite problem when I first got the logitech illuminated cause i used to press really hard and the keys would come off.


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bundy;15540564*
> My Shine has 5 brightness settings.


Same.


----------



## vikingsteve

might be changing my preferred keyswitch from MX Clear to MX Red... I originally wanted Clears so I could have a nice typing experience to go along with gaming, but TBH, PC gaming just isn't that good anymore and I would do it so sparingly I'll probably just go with a light keyswitch that isn't an MX Blue

still kind of put off by the unsettling news that PBT keycaps are not a sure thing


----------



## Kokin

Hey Tator, I have a question for you as well (or anyone for that matter). So I have a Razer Lycosa right now and I'm hoping to buy a Ducky Shine TKL if/when it comes out. I play MMO and FPS games, but I also type quite a lot for programming and for my job at my college (also OCN). Between MX Brown and MX Red switches, which would you guys recommend for someone like me?

I'll be on the look out for those Corsair keyboards at my local Fry's to see if I can try out the MX Red switches in person. I personally didn't like the MX Blues from the Razer UBW because of the loud clicky sound, but do MX Browns feel similar compared to the MX Blues?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav;15553139*
> Makise Kurisu!!











Glad people on OCN have watched/read/played Steins;Gate. I'm planning to get the 1/8 scale model that is on my avatar when it releases next year, it will be my first anime figure ever.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15564860*
> Hey Tator, I have a question for you as well (or anyone for that matter). So I have a Razer Lycosa right now and I'm hoping to buy a Ducky Shine TKL if/when it comes out. I play MMO and FPS games, but I also type quite a lot for programming and for my job at my college (also OCN). Between MX Brown and MX Red switches, which would you guys recommend for someone like me?


It depends really. For gaming I'd recommend the red switches because they require less force than blacks. However, because of that, some people don't like reds because they're very light.

If typing was your _main_ concern, I'd say go with blues or browns.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15564860*
> Hey Tator, I have a question for you as well (or anyone for that matter). So I have a Razer Lycosa right now and I'm hoping to buy a Ducky Shine TKL if/when it comes out. I play MMO and FPS games, but I also type quite a lot for programming and for my job at my college (also OCN). Between MX Brown and MX Red switches, which would you guys recommend for someone like me?


Browns and blues do not feel similar. The tactile point on browns is significantly less than on the blues in addition to being noticeably lighter. My personal favorite Cherry MX switch is red and brown is second. I think brown is the safest bet when it comes to recommending switches to someone who hasn't been able to try it. The tactile point in browns isn't really noticeable during gaming imo cause you tend to smash keys more, it's more noticeable when typing.

Edit: I should add that for me I can type just as good on linear switches as on tactile switches, so my preference toward the lightest switch is different than some.


----------



## Kokin

^^
Thanks for the fast responses! I'm still torn between the Reds and Browns since I play games for many hours some days and just do pure typing other days. I think I'm leaning more towards Browns now, but I guess I will decide once I try the Reds. +rep!


----------



## HWI

Browns are a great switch for gaming, so don't let the idea of tactile switches supposedly not being good for gaming sway your decision.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15565302*
> ^^
> Thanks for the fast responses! I'm still torn between the Reds and Browns since I play games for many hours some days and just do pure typing other days. I think I'm leaning more towards Browns now, but I guess I will decide once I try the Reds. +rep!


I recommend reds, with dampening pads installed. Reds are almost impossible to not bottom out on, and you will have to have an extremely rare light touch to do so. Also, while gaming the dampening pads just make for a nice soft landing while slamming the keys. I would definitely recommend reds over browns, as browns have a tactility which isn't necessary when you are hitting keys repeatedly. Reds just feel smoother for gaming. Although, some people prefer browns for like RTS games, and MMO's because they have that slight tactility which gives them a little reminder when they have finished the actuation. That is mostly only noticeable though when you push a brown switch down slowly, and so its not as helpful when you are doing FPS games. Overall, I find it annoying while using the WASD or movement cluster. The reds just feel more natural for movement keys. Goodluck!


----------



## Bundy

I am using browns right now. I cant compare to a red because I have never used one but as compared to a g15, this keyboard is much more precise and quicker to type on. When I game, the tactile feedback is not noticeable for me. It's quite a light effect.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmc64;15562006*
> Since you're the pro around here what type of switches do you recomend if i'm coming from a logitech illuminated keyboard? Mine is getting worn out and i plan on getting a ducky shine when they have white led available. I tried going back to my saitek eclipse II but it was hard to adjust back because i had to press so hard on the keys and i kept making typos. I had the opposite problem when I first got the logitech illuminated cause i used to press really hard and the keys would come off.


I'm just _one_ of the Pro's if I'm honest, I still don't know everything. Though, easily it sounds like Cherry MX-Browns or Cherry MX-Reds would suit your needs.
The force required would be about the same, but the travel distance of the switch will be longer. So that may take a bit of getting used to (Since the Logitech is a low profile keyboard and most mechanicals are more of a full profile keyboard.)

I would also suggest getting dampening pads from Elite Keyboards, as they make bottoming out while gaming very soft and reduce a lot of the stress put on your fingers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15564860*
> Hey Tator, I have a question for you as well (or anyone for that matter). So I have a Razer Lycosa right now and I'm hoping to buy a Ducky Shine TKL if/when it comes out. I play MMO and FPS games, but I also type quite a lot for programming and for my job at my college (also OCN). Between MX Brown and MX Red switches, which would you guys recommend for someone like me?


I'd recommend getting MX-Browns with dampening pads, as that's the best combinations I've found in low force Cherry MX-Switches.
MX-Red's are too light and don't really give you anything back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15564860*
> I'll be on the look out for those Corsair keyboards at my local Fry's to see if I can try out the MX Red switches in person. I personally didn't like the MX Blues from the Razer UBW because of the loud clicky sound, but do MX Browns feel similar compared to the MX Blues?


MX-Browns are less tactile than blues, and require less force than MX-Blues do. Though it's not by much, and honestly, not all that noticeable to me.

With PBT keycaps, they also make a nicer sound, since it's a deeper tone when you bottom out and thus not as sharp and plasticy as the click of an MX-Blue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;15564860*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad people on OCN have watched/read/played Steins;Gate. I'm planning to get the 1/8 scale model that is on my avatar when it releases next year, it will be my first anime figure ever.


I only got about 5 episodes into Steins;Gate before I had to stop (just no time to watch) but it's in my ToWatch que.









It was a really good show from what I saw.


----------



## Flying Toaster

Definitely going to pick up brown switch version of the shine for myself, unfortunately I haven't found any in stock shipping to Canada when browsing around







Guess I'll have to wait a little while longer.

Need to get rid of my rubber dome g19...


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toaster;15575866*
> Definitely going to pick up brown switch version of the shine for myself, unfortunately I haven't found any in stock shipping to Canada when browsing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait a little while longer.
> 
> Need to get rid of my rubber dome g19...


Qtan ships anywhere.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shining-pre-order-ar/lid=19244191


----------



## Flying Toaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15580341*
> Qtan ships anywhere.
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shining-pre-order-ar/lid=19244191


Yep, waiting for the brown switches to come in stock







Think I read Nov 5-11th a new shipment will arrive (don't quote me on this, may be wrong)


----------



## HWI

Did not realize that browns were out of stock, my bad.


----------



## vikingsteve

more ABS, man I'd be all over that otherwise...


----------



## RenoFox

I wonder how hard it'd be to buy PBT keycaps with like transparent lettering for a board like this.


----------



## Huff

I just got mine a couple of days ago. Overall it's a pretty decent keyboard. The build quality still seems much better on my Filco though. I don't like the stands on the Ducky Shine, they look/feel very cheap and don't have rubber grips on them, so the keyboard will easily slide on my desk. I also have a problem with my Caps Lock key not working or randomly turning on, even when I turn it completely off using the DIP switch.
The media keys are really nice and have come in handy. My other keyboards have PBT keycaps, but I don't mind using the ABS keycaps at the moment. I do hope in the future though that we will be able to get replacement PBT keycaps for backlit keyboards.


----------



## AxonLocus

What is the difference between PBT and ABS keycaps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus;15592683*
> What is the difference between PBT and ABS keycaps?


PBT is a softer plastic that's more resilient to chemical wear (e.g. the oils & acidic nature of human skin.)

Also, due to the softer nature of the PBT plastic, it absorbs more sound from your keypresses. Meaning that when you press the key down and it makes that "clack" noise, it sounds deeper & softer than ABS keys.


----------



## keyboardlover

There are some other differences too. For example, PBT is more prone to cracking and less prone to yellowing over time. Also PBT can't be doubleshot, and ABS can't be dye-sublimated.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15567598*
> I'd recommend getting MX-Browns with dampening pads, as that's the best combinations I've found in low force Cherry MX-Switches.
> MX-Red's are too light and don't really give you anything back.
> 
> I only got about 5 episodes into Steins;Gate before I had to stop (just no time to watch) but it's in my ToWatch que.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really good show from what I saw.


I will wait for when the Ducky Shine TKL with Browns come out and get those dampening pads too. Thanks for the tips!

Steins;Gate is interesting for the first 10 or so episodes, but it really picks up around mid-season til the end. The ending isn't disappointing either.


----------



## Qu1cK

Leopold uses PBT keys?

Dampening pads only reduce noise, right?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1cK;15594720*
> Leopold uses PBT keys?
> Dampening pads only reduce the sound right?


Leopold's use ABS Keycaps.


----------



## Qu1cK

Too bad, I wanted to buy a Leopold









There Tenkeyless Keyboard, with keys PBT and Cherry MX Red?


----------



## Necrodox

Quick question, can we expect the white backlit Ducky IN November or will that be moving into December territory? I'm very curious to know.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;15610518*
> Quick question, can we expect the white backlit Ducky IN November or will that be moving into December territory? I'm very curious to know.


I'll update with a better ETA when possible.

I haven't actually talked to Ducky in a little over a week but other things have just had me busy.









As soon as I have a good idea on a time frame, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So whats the best one for gaming and first time Mechanical user.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So whats the best one for gaming and first time Mechanical user.


I assume you mean switch type? My personal opinion is that MX Browns are the safest bet for a first switch, they are good for gaming and typing imo. However, different strokes for different folks, so ymmv.


----------



## ravescar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll update with a better ETA when possible.
> I haven't actually talked to Ducky in a little over a week but other things have just had me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I have a good idea on a time frame, I'll let everyone know.


Thanks, just FYI I am also interested in Ducky Shine White LED edition, in brown or red.

Currently have a Leopold FC500R with red switch, loved it and want another mech to replace the G15 for home so I can have one mech kb for work and another one for home. currently I take my only mech KB whenever I go.


----------



## n47

hope they get in before the year closes out


----------



## gonX

I can only recommend the browns too. Personally, the blues feel distracting for fast paced FPS'es, even though I don't have issues with the double tapping.


----------



## Sriracha

You know what would be more awesome than just white backlighting? RGB backlighting.


----------



## Elvandar

Tiger Imports has Ducky Shine keyboards with Blue, Brown, and Black switches for sale right now for $135:

=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine]http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=search_list&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine

They're based out of Tennessee so shipping to the US is obviously easy.


----------



## Mugabuga

When will OCN get the branded ones? Any rough estimate?


----------



## MME1122

Will the shine be coming out in a tenkeyless layout, or with PBT caps?


----------



## IndicaNights

Just ordered From Tiger Imports, Ducky 9008s shine , i was looking at Razer Ultimate and Xarmor u9bl , I really wanted the u9bl but there getting harder and harder to find. , This seems to have the features i want Small in size with out a lot of frame around the board, blue back lights with plenty of brightness adjustments, media keys , the one thing now im not sure about is did i order the right switches cherry mx blue ? i went with blue because thas what the razer has and the u9bl I play BF3 and this is my first mechanical so i guess i will find out , also does any one know if this board has any usb plug in's ?. Cant wait for it to get here !


----------



## Elvandar

Should have went with Browns if it's your first mechanical and since it's for gaming. If they haven't shipped it yet, you should ask them to change it.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Yea, Elvandar is right. I just got my Filco Ninja Brown as my first mech keyboard and it was amazing in both gaming and typing. The blue switches is solely for typing, not so for gaming. The MX Brown is much more gaming-oriented than the MX Blue.


----------



## IndicaNights

Ahhhh ok thanks for the fast responses , site said next buisness day so i'm thinkin monday i'll shoot em an e-mail and see if they catch it in time . I read blues dont dbl tap well but i use mouse for that and wasd keys for directional travel soo i didnt know if it would be a problem or not .but thanks guys !

edit: email sent hope they read it before the order gets sent .


----------



## Saoi

Just pulled the trigger on a Shine from TigerImports. Decided to heed the recommendations to get browns as a first mechanical keyboard (well, I had an old mechanical Dell from way back when, but that was years ago). Guess it's time to play the waiting game.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

How trust worthy is that site? I haven't heard much on it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Tiger Imports has been pretty trust worthy for most that have used it.


----------



## SpaceAzn_Zen

Thanks for that tator. I guess I know where I will be going once I have the spare change to pick up a ducky shine w/ reds.


----------



## IndicaNights

Tiger Imports Customer Support just replied to my email about changing my order to brown switches ....."I will make sure that the brown switches are shipped in the place of
blue. Thank you for your order!" ......soo far soo good .









edit:FedEx Tracking history
Estimated Arrival:Nov 16, 2011








11/15/11 5:46 AM NASHVILLE, TN 37207, US Departed FedEx location
11/14/11 5:45 PMNASHVILLE, TN 37207, USArrived at FedEx location
11/14/11 3:25 PM37062, USShipment information sent to FedEx
11/14/11 2:31 PMNASHVILLE, TN 37207, USPicked up


----------



## n47

So I am confused. When are the OCN ducky shines getting in?


----------



## Tator Tot

Soon, they're in transit to TankGuys at the moment.

Once they arrive and are stocked up I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Tator Tot

Soon, they're in transit to TankGuys at the moment.

Once they arrive and are stocked up I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Kingu

I was almost going to go with Tiger imports, but since they are on the way, I will wait.. also, they seem to have raised their prices by 10-11 bucks overnight. All the keyboards are now 145 and 146 dollars. Guess they realized what they had, but that is crappy of them to do anyway.


----------



## Mugabuga

For a first time mech keyboard user, which switches should I get? I plan to use it mostly for gaming, and would like a little bit of noise, but not insanely loud. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> For a first time mech keyboard user, which switches should I get? I plan to use it mostly for gaming, and would like a little bit of noise, but not insanely loud. Any suggestions?


Definitely cherry MX browns considering you want them for gaming, want the tactile feedback (low clicky noise), and since it's the best to transition to from rubber dome keyboards.


----------



## IndicaNights

Some guys here have said and i have read also that browns are the way to go for mostly gaming .


----------



## Vestito

anyone know of a place with a bunch of these mech keyboards with different switches? cause I really like my mx blues on my razer black widow but everyones suggestings browns I want to try it out before i decide! I love the tactile feel and the noise on these blues.


----------



## IndicaNights

Right now Tiger imports has Black, Browns, and Blues in stock for $146.00 wich jumped $10.00 in the last 48 hrs but ships the next business day =Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine]http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=search_list&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine and Tank Guys wich sells OCN Branded Gear is expecting them in any time now for aprox the same price and its OCN Branded ! if you roll back a few pages here there is lots of good info and Tater has good info on ETA .
http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html?p=1


----------



## Sriracha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Right now Tiger imports has Black, Browns, and Blues in stock for $146.00 wich jumped $10.00 in the last 48 hrs but ships the next business day =Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine]http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=search_list&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=ducky+shine and Tank Guys wich sells OCN Branded Gear is expecting them in any time now for aprox the same price and its OCN Branded ! if you roll back a few pages here there is lots of good info and Tater has good info on ETA .
> http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise.html?p=1


I thought the OCN Shines were supposed to be around $120-$130?


----------



## Lostcase

I'd get a Shine for $120 the most.


----------



## IndicaNights

well the OCN branded 9008g2 is going for 140 at Tank Guys . http://www.tankguys.com/site-merchandise/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-black-pbt.html

if you add back lighting it's my guess that it will add to the price......just my guess .


----------



## Delphis

Just pulled the trigger on the Ducky Shine with Browns from Tiger Imports. Also ordered the soft landing pads from Elite. I'll post my impressions when it arrives.

I'm currently typing on a Steelseries 6Gv2 with black switches. It's my first mech keyboard and I do not really like how stiff the keys feel. I'm sure that I'd get used to them (have only had it for a week), but I'd like to try the browns out.

I use my keyboard mostly for typing. My style of gaming is MMO so I think the browns will suit me better.

I am also going to get the new K90 from Corsair in December so I'll be able to compare the Reds as well.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> I'd get a Shine for $120 the most.


Good luck finding any new backlit keyboard for that price. The price range I've seen for backlit boards has been anywhere from $140 - $180. You might be better of going with used. Watch the classifieds for people dumping their Shines. If you're not a member of geekhack, you might want to become one.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lostcase*
> 
> I'd get a Shine for $120 the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding any new backlit keyboard for that price. The price range I've seen for backlit boards has been anywhere from $140 - $180. You might be better of going with used. Watch the classifieds for people dumping their Shines. If you're not a member of geekhack, you might want to become one.
Click to expand...

You can get the razer bwu for that price. But I would get the shine

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necrodox

The wait is killing me, I'm afraid I might not have enough to buy it! I need to borrow $40 from someone! DAMN PAYCHECKS, TAKE WAY TOO LONG.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> You can get the razer bwu for that price. But I would get the shine


Good point. Forgot about the BWU. I guess I unconsciously excluded it. I would say mass-production has probably helped them push down the price. Ducky's likely not in the same league as Razer in that regard, especially since they offer customization, plus there are international shipping concerns, so you can expect it to be more expensive.


----------



## IndicaNights

My Ducky 9008 shine just got here today from Tiger Imports and they sent the browns as i asked so i'll have to say they did a great job in customer service ! ,as i ordered blues then sent an email few hours later stating i wanted browns, from order to my house 3 days . and im typing this on it now ! is a very smexy board ! i'm loving the features i just used the switches on the back to shut off the windows key as i hit this all the time in BF3, I see that the num and caps lock keys are red on mine ive seen them in green in other pics . I dig the the calculator button as i use the alot . and that the cap and num lock keys themselves are lighted in red easy to tell that these functions are selected this way instead of lil lights on top of the num pad, this might seem like a small thing but to me it adds to the over all thaught that went into this board . I Really like that it came with a ps/2 adapter since i game it frees up a usb slot for a joystick or any thing else you wanna plug in .
So my initial impression of this is i am a Very very Happy camper !!!..







.... so now its time for a lil BF3 to see how it works there , im expecting good things







, heres a link from geek hack that tells the functions of this board .
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007

I'm hoping Tank Guys release a set of key caps that show the OCN logos that Lite Up for the Shine


----------



## mpatel89

Does anyone know if it will work on a mac?


----------



## byrnetree

Are the OCN Duckys backlit or not? I cant tell from the picture


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byrnetree*
> 
> Are the OCN Duckys backlit or not? I cant tell from the picture


Only the Shine, which isn't stocked yet.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> My Ducky 9008 shine just got here today from Tiger Imports and they sent the browns as i asked so i'll have to say they did a great job in customer service ! ,as i ordered blues


Something wrong with your shift key?








Quote:


> heres a link from geek hack that tells the functions of this board .
> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007


You guys keep crediting geekhack for that review, but it's a repost from hardware.com.sg from back in August (as credited at the bottom). The board is likely a prerelease. Also bear in mind that the price estimate is in SGD.


----------



## IndicaNights

Im not a typer im a gamer







....lol my shift key

and im not really crediting any one, merely pointing out where there is more info at .

the board i ordered on the nov 12th is the one i'm typing on now it ran me $144.63 USD shipped to my door (i just checked my paypal) from Tiger Imports. note the price did rise 10 bucks rite after i ordered it . so with the 10 buck hike id estimate it run ya 154 to your door









a pre release ? not sure, maybe or maybe they just dont have the facility to mass produce .


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpatel89*
> 
> Does anyone know if it will work on a mac?


Yes, the DK9008-S, DK9008-G2 Pro, DK1008, DK1087, DK9000, & DK9008 all work on Mac's just fine.

The DK9008-G2 & DK9000-G2 will not work on Mac's unless you use a workaround with Adapters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byrnetree*
> 
> Are the OCN Duckys backlit or not? I cant tell from the picture


The ones currently on the TankGuys website are not. The DK9008-S when stocked, is the Shine model, which will be backlit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> a pre release ? not sure, maybe or maybe they just dont have the facility to mass produce .


That board, as well as the one that was sent to me, were pre-releases. They didn't even come in the newer DK9008-S box but instead were marked as DK9008-G2's.

There are a few minute difference from the prerelease models to the normal models that will hit the street. Most relating to PCB Revision number. Nothing anyone should worry about.


----------



## IndicaNights

Hey Tater Tot,

I think the new ones are tickling in then this Box i just got is Marked DK9008 Shining with a cool pic of the board on it, it came with the nice velvet wrap, 4 extra orange key's wasd with puller and a ps/2 adapter . The lighting is amazing on this . the weight of the board lets you know its solidly made and the brown keys i got are very cool too im really enjoying typing on this







very glad this is what i went with . not to mention the blue lighting goes with the 200 mm blue fan in my box and the blue on my g9x laser mouse


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

STOP! I'm trying to wait until Christmas for my Shine but you're making it so hard not to jump on one!









Edit:
Dont think anybody's mentioned it yet, tiger imports has a twitter and the post coupon codes on it. They're currently running 5% off your order with

tiger5

This is also not helping the fact that I want to buy this board.

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qubits

So gentlemen, I am typing this message from my first new mechanical keyboard, the Ducky Shine with Cherry MX Brown switches! I had ordered this a few days ago from TigerImports which was linked above since I couldn't find it within myself to wait for the OCN version.

As a person new to mechanical keyboards, I've found that I've fallen in love with the joys of typing on a mechanical. Typing feels really natural on this and I did not find the transition from traditional dome-based 'boards to this difficult at all. It's a pleasure to use and enjoy. The keyboard itself feels very sturdy and of solid construction materials. My previous keyboard was a Logitech G11.

I could not be any happier. For those on the fence, I hope my input has helped! Good luck! I'll post photos if there's demand.


----------



## Phyxers

Will the Shine be released as a tenkeyless?


----------



## Qubits

Also, to those of you who already have the Shine: have you found out a way to remap the binds to the keyboard? For example, the calculator and what not is great but when I push the Mail button, it opens up Outlook Express, which I don't use. Is there a way to remap this to open another program? Googling didn't yield anything of significance.

Thanks!


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits*
> 
> Also, to those of you who already have the Shine: have you found out a way to remap the binds to the keyboard? For example, the calculator and what not is great but when I push the Mail button, it opens up Outlook Express, which I don't use. Is there a way to remap this to open another program? Googling didn't yield anything of significance.
> Thanks!


I haven't tried with my shine, but I use KeyTweak on my laptop to change some of the key values. All changes are made in the registry, so its reversible and doesn't need a program running in the background. I don't know if it will work with key combinations (fn+key) but it should work with the mail and calc buttons.

http://majorgeeks.com/KeyTweak_d4161.html


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phyxers*
> 
> Will the Shine be released as a tenkeyless?


It's not officially confirmed, but Tator has mentioned many times that it's a possibility and will most likely be released in a much later date.

I'm waiting for one too. I don't want to get a mechanical keyboard until I can get a backlit TKL.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits*
> 
> Also, to those of you who already have the Shine: have you found out a way to remap the binds to the keyboard? For example, the calculator and what not is great but when I push the Mail button, it opens up Outlook Express, which I don't use. Is there a way to remap this to open another program? Googling didn't yield anything of significance.
> Thanks!


If you want to change the Mail or Internet keys on the keyboard to something else; then all you need to do is go to:

Start Menu > Right Click in blank space > Properties > Start Menu Tab > Customize > then change it from there.

Alternatively, you can follow the link above to Major Geeks and do it that way.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm waiting for one too. I don't want to get a mechanical keyboard until I can get a backlit TKL.


KBC is coming out with one that has a similar layout to the Choc Mini, supposed to be early next year iirc.


----------



## Gualichu04

I can no seem to decide between the ducky shine with reds, browns or blacks. Or to get the corsair k90 without having any idea how reds feel. I will be coming from a rubberdome and i would love ot have the macro keys.Unless you can recommend me a separate product to give me those.


----------



## HWI

I think the BWU and that Corsair board are the only mechanicals with macro keys.


----------



## Elvandar

My Ducky Shining (it's shining, not shine), arrived today to me in Texas shipped out of Hong Kong on Wednesday. I ordered a cherry MX red keyboard through qtan because no one else stocks reds, and because I heard he was fast and reliable and this was no exception.

The packaging came wrapped exceptionally well by both DHL and Ducky and there isn't a single bad thing about this keyboard. I went straight from a rubber dome keyboard to this cherry red and I don't regret it or feel any big transition at all. It feels absolutely amazing, the keystroke actuation strength is perfect, the backlighting is great (even though anything past the 2nd level light setting is almost blinding), the keyboard feels very well built, and the Ducky Wrist Rest I bought also feels very comfortable to type on and I highly recommend it to go along with Ducky Keyboards since they don't come with built-in ones.

Here are some pictures:







All in all, I highly recommend it and give it a 10/10. If it ever happens to break or need a replacement, I'll definitely order another Ducky. I absolutely love this thing.


----------



## Ratjack

Ordered a Ducky Shine last night with MX brown switches. Got it for 150 shipped, tracking on fedex says it will be here friday!!!!


----------



## IndicaNights

*your gonna like it .....alot !*


----------



## Ratjack

some guy on youtube (has mx brown) says the ducky shine has a brown switch in the middle of the spacebar as well as 2 black switches one on each side. This was kind of interesting.


----------



## pjBSOD

Looks incredible. I wish I had this instead of my Das, haha.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> some guy on youtube (has mx brown) says the ducky shine has a brown switch in the middle of the spacebar as well as 2 black switches one on each side. This was kind of interesting.


They are actually proxy switches, and not MX black switches.


----------



## pmc64

I love my ducky shine with my dampening pads. I have one question though about the dampening pads. On larger keys like the spacebar and i supposed to put pads on the non brown switches? I only put the pads on the brown switches in the middle.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmc64*
> 
> I love my ducky shine with my dampening pads. I have one question though about the dampening pads. On larger keys like the spacebar and i supposed to put pads on the non brown switches? I only put the pads on the brown switches in the middle.


Yea that's perfect, you really only need to put the pads on the brown MX switches. The proxy switches are only meant to be used as stabilizers and do not actually function like regular Cherry MX switches. The dampening pads are used for the Cherry MX switches since they will reduce noise when the switch is pressed down, the proxy switches do not move.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> some guy on youtube (has mx brown) says the ducky shine has a brown switch in the middle of the spacebar as well as 2 black switches one on each side. This was kind of interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually proxy switches, and not MX black switches.
Click to expand...

This. That's how the Cherry stabilizers look.


----------



## Necrodox

Pay day on Wednesday and I'll be ready for this keyboard, I can't wait! I hope they come in sometime next week.


----------



## byrnetree

Anyone know anywhere in europe where they sell ducky shines? Or am i gonna have to get it in from the US?


----------



## Elvandar

qtan ships internationally to any country:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shining-pre-order-ar/lid=19244191


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I'm so totally ordering this keyboard when I have money.. where can I buy it at?

Also what are the best switches for gaming? I was looking at the brown.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I'm so totally ordering this keyboard when I have money.. where can I buy it at?


If you live in the US, these guys ship out of TN
http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=73

For international shipping
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments

Or this guy, whom I dont know much about
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23490-Ducky-Channel-International-Co.-Mechanical-Computer-Keyboards-w-Cherry-Switches

I'm waiting for the browns to restock on Tiger Imports


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> If you live in the US, these guys ship out of TN
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=73
> For international shipping
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments
> Or this guy, whom I dont know much about
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23490-Ducky-Channel-International-Co.-Mechanical-Computer-Keyboards-w-Cherry-Switches
> I'm waiting for the browns to restock on Tiger Imports


Thanks man +rep!

I'll probably be buying mine from Tigerimports. Which one would be the best choice for gaming?


----------



## Elvandar

Cherry MX black, brown and red are all suitable for gaming. After that, it comes down to preference. brown has a tactile click for actuation, black and red don't. Black and red are both linear without a click but black takes more actuation force than red. I prefer reds of the 3 and that's why I ordered a red ducky shining.

If you want a red, you need to order through qtan internationally since no one else stocks them. Tiger has blacks and browns if you choose to go that route.


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Cherry MX black, brown and red are all suitable for gaming. After that, it comes down to preference. brown has a tactile click for actuation, black and red don't. Black and red are both linear without a click but black takes more actuation force than red. I prefer reds of the 3 and that's why I ordered a red ducky shining.
> If you want a red, you need to order through qtan internationally since no one else stocks them. Tiger has blacks and browns if you choose to go that route.


No, the browns don't click except when they bottom out, the same as for reds and blacks. The tactile effect is a variable resistance as the button is pressed. It is cherry blues that have a click.


----------



## Elvandar

They do have a click, it's just not very loud. Just like clears, theyre tactile but not "clicky" but they still make a click, louder than browns for that matter.


----------



## Necrodox

My main focus will be typing on this keyboard but there will also be gaming on it, would browns or blacks be ideal for me?

Browns seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> My main focus will be typing on this keyboard but there will also be gaming on it, would browns or blacks be ideal for me?
> Browns seem to be the way to go.


Browns, you won't regret that choice. Blacks being linear are not that pleasing when just typing for most people.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> My main focus will be typing on this keyboard but there will also be gaming on it, would browns or blacks be ideal for me?
> Browns seem to be the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Browns, you won't regret that choice. Blacks being linear are not that pleasing when just typing for most people.
Click to expand...

Maybe to you linear isn't pleasing to type on, I'd rather type on reds than any tactile switch.


----------



## Delphis

I personally do not like the blacks for typing. They are too stiff. I don't mind the linear action, but the resistance is not comfortable in my opinion. I think the reds might be ok with their lighter activation force, and I plan on trying them when I get a chance.

I have ordered the Ducky Shine with browns from Tiger and it's enroute. Will post a review when it gets here.


----------



## audukent

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for a shine with clear or brown switches... any thoughts? It looks like tigerimports is out of brown..


----------



## infamouskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audukent*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I'm looking for a shine with clear or brown switches... any thoughts? It looks like tigerimports is out of brown..


http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shine-limited-stock-/lid=19244191

your welcome.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infamouskid*
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shine-limited-stock-/lid=19244191
> your welcome.


did you even click your own link? his browns arnt even in stock


----------



## infamouskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> did you even click your own link? his browns arnt even in stock


he's taking orders still.
there is also the good ol pchome.

http://global.pchome.com.tw/DCAH0X-A59224307


----------



## infamouskid

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23490-Ducky-Channel-International-Co.-Mechanical-Computer-Keyboards-w-Cherry-Switches


----------



## Vailen

Those Ducky Chines look really good! I am going to wait for the OCN Special Edition version. I hope they release that one in early January with white LEDs, PBTs, and cherry MX clears.


----------



## Evtron

Just got my Ducky Shine with Cherry MX Reds in from qtan off of geekhack. This board is replacing a Filco Cherry MX Red TKL limited edition so I knew exactly what I was getting with the reds and I love them.

I've heard people say that they really don't like the clears. They are really heavy like blacks. It's funny that a lot of people thought that blacks were the ultimate gaming switch now people aren't even talking about them anymore since reds have made a big introduction on to the scene.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Thanks man +rep!
> I'll probably be buying mine from Tigerimports. Which one would be the best choice for gaming?


After reading around it seems that Black is the "gamer" switch. But many prefer either the browns or reds for gaming. Browns more for first time mech keyboard users as it is compromise b/w typing and gaming. Reds more for gaming as the actuation force is extremely light combined with the linear switch.

I've never actually used either but Ive been reading alot of discussions and I'm going with Brown.


----------



## jrcbandit

Just got mine in with brown switches. I am really liking it so far, I upgraded from a Logitech G510 - I'll miss the LCD screen but that is about it (mushy keys, spacebar didn't always respond well, and dim backlighting). The Ducky is incredibly bright at level 5, it will make you go blind.... I'll probably stay at level 2 or 3 - currently at level 3 because my G510 was so dim.

The red colored WASD keys are of a noticeably lesser quality, although it would be gimmicky to use them anyway. My only real complaint is the inconsistent backlighting for some of the keys. I assume the keys with longer abbreviations/words aren't uniform because they are curved - it is noticeable with Home, PgUp, PgDn, Pause, etc. That really isn't that big of deal. What I am disappointed in, though, is the numpad + and numpad enter keys. Half of those keys are quite a bit dimmer on the right side - has anyone else had this issue? I might have a defective keyboard as the prototype looked very bright on those keys ;p. Otherwise, the build quality on this keyboard is most excellent.

Also, what is the optimal way to type - I am used to bottoming out with a membrane keyboard. Am I supposed to try to be lighter on the touch when typing and then bottom out when gaming?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron*
> 
> Just got my Ducky Shine with Cherry MX Reds in from qtan off of geekhack. This board is replacing a Filco Cherry MX Red TKL limited edition so I knew exactly what I was getting with the reds and I love them.
> I've heard people say that they really don't like the clears. They are really heavy like blacks. It's funny that a lot of people thought that blacks were the ultimate gaming switch now people aren't even talking about them anymore since reds have made a big introduction on to the scene.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I grew up on White Alps and buckling springs so I need a heavy switch, though. MX Browns are WAY too light for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Also, what is the optimal way to type - I am used to bottoming out with a membrane keyboard. Am I supposed to try to be lighter on the touch when typing and then bottom out when gaming?


Whatever feels best to you. That's what it's all about, really.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Thanks man +rep!
> I'll probably be buying mine from Tigerimports. Which one would be the best choice for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading around it seems that Black is the "gamer" switch. But many prefer either the browns or reds for gaming. Browns more for first time mech keyboard users as it is compromise b/w typing and gaming. Reds more for gaming as the actuation force is extremely light combined with the linear switch.
> 
> I've never actually used either but Ive been reading alot of discussions and I'm going with Brown.
Click to expand...

Don't listen to other people saying MX Blacks are the best gaming switch, it's preference.


----------



## mbp

Hey guys sorry to derail the thread again but I just got my shine with cherry brown switches in from tigerimports and it's pretty freakin sweet. I'll update with pics later if anyone wants to see more hi-res pics or anything let me know. Also got the wrist pad and it's really nice as well. They got it here in 2 days so I'm really happy about that just before the big break so I can get some good time with it







.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> Browns, you won't regret that choice. Blacks being linear are not that pleasing when just typing for most people.


Sounds good I'll probably grab a board with browns then, I'll get some black switches later down the road to try them out.


----------



## infamouskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbp*
> 
> Hey guys sorry to derail the thread again but I just got my shine with cherry brown switches in from tigerimports and it's pretty freakin sweet. I'll update with pics later if anyone wants to see more hi-res pics or anything let me know. Also got the wrist pad and it's really nice as well. They got it here in 2 days so I'm really happy about that just before the big break so I can get some good time with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Sounds good I'll probably grab a board with browns then, I'll get some black switches later down the road to try them out.


browns are like the sweetspot between blue red and blacks.
however i do like black switches on my space and shift keys.


----------



## Kokin

I got a chance to try out the MX Black and White Alps switches in Fry's and they really are heavy switches. Now I understand why people would say it causes a lot of fatigue with prolonged typing.

To me, MX Blacks felt like a stiffer rubber dome (but it was "smoother" to press) and the White Alps felt like a heavier MX Blue.


----------



## Ratjack

my ducky shine with mx browns is on a fedex truck to be delivered today!!!!!! I ordered it from Tiger imports.

I CANNOT WAIT!!! its killing me. Just listening for the truck to pull up. Kills me because I also scored x men first class blu ray from amazon for 10 bucks.... sure enough it was a fedex truck that pulled up... but it was all he had. so im assuming that since it was 2 day shipping it is on a different truck than my ducky shine.. got my hopes up


----------



## Ratjack

IT JUST ARRIVED!!!!!! im uploading a quick video for you guys to see. I love this thing. much much better than the black switches.
here is a quick video I made showing you guys the new keyboard.


----------



## IndicaNights

Very nice video.....i did not know the red WASD keys lit up !!...i just may have to install them lol......id def buy the OCN replacement keys for the ducky if the OCN logo's lit up !


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Very nice video.....i did not know the red WASD keys lit up !!...i just may have to install them lol......id def buy the OCN replacement keys for the ducky if the OCN logo's lit up !


ya, I was a little worried about that was well but seeing that they do light up is awesome. I love this keyboard! much better than my cheapo rubber dome keyboard.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Congrats men looks nice









I love the look of the Ducky Shine. Sadly it was out of my budget.


----------



## Lord Venom

The Ducky Shine comes with red WASD caps? Sold!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> The Ducky Shine comes with red WASD caps? Sold!


yes it also comes with the keycap puller. its freaking awesome!


----------



## Lord Venom

Time to get me one then.


----------



## Talfrey

I have mine on the way.

I plan to do a video review.

Anything another interested party particularly wants me to look at?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> I have mine on the way.
> I plan to do a video review.
> Anything another interested party particularly wants me to look at?


Can you take a look at the lighting on the plus and return key on the numpad? Those keys are noticeably dimmer on the right half of the key for me and I was wondering if everyone else has a similar experience.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Can you take a look at the lighting on the plus and return key on the numpad? Those keys are noticeably dimmer on the right half of the key for me and I was wondering if everyone else has a similar experience.


here ya go


----------



## Chranny

So bright.







Is that the max setting?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> So bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the max setting?


I am pretty sure it was, that was taken with the light on in the room as well


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> here ya go


Ah thanks. yeah mine is no where near as bright, sigh. Also, it looks like the P in PgUp and PgDn are brighter than mine - are they just as bright as the rest of the letters in PgUp/PgDn at lower brightness settings? My OCD is preventing me from fully enjoying the keyboard, although really only the +/enter key brightness bothers me.

I would take a pic but I sent in my camera to Sony to get a design flaw fixed for my camera (clicks when recording video), such fantastic luck with electronics.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Ah thanks. yeah mine is no where near as bright, sigh. Also, it looks like the P in PgUp and PgDn are brighter than mine - are they just as bright as the rest of the letters in PgUp/PgDn at lower brightness settings? My OCD is preventing me from fully enjoying the keyboard, although really only the +/enter key brightness bothers me.
> I would take a pic but I sent in my camera to Sony to get a design flaw fixed for my camera (clicks when recording video), such fantastic luck with electronics.


where did you buy yours from?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> where did you buy yours from?


I got it from Tiger Imports. Since they are out of stock of brown switches, I am not sure how easy it would be to get replaced and there is no guarantee a new board would be better.

Here is a crappy pic from my cell phone at max brightness, kind of hard to capture without a decent camera. The plus at the lower brightness settings almost looks like it is missing the right portion.


----------



## Spongeworthy

My god...


----------



## xpod

Going through this thread makes me want to pick up the Ducky over the other mech KBs (due to the fact that there is green LEDs on the ducky!) but 150$ is a bit too much for me. This thread is just tempting me to shell out 50$ more than I'd spend on a 100$ mech KB.


----------



## ravescar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> My god...


?? did i just saw a ducky with RGB LED??
DO WANT


----------



## mbp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I got it from Tiger Imports. Since they are out of stock of brown switches, I am not sure how easy it would be to get replaced and there is no guarantee a new board would be better.
> Here is a crappy pic from my cell phone at max brightness, kind of hard to capture without a decent camera. The plus at the lower brightness settings almost looks like it is missing the right portion.


For comparisons sake mine is the same way, doesn't really bother me though. I have the browns as well. I can take a picture later if you want/need to see it.


----------



## byssus02

So did anyone ever find out what the dip switches on the back do? I've seen multiple videos in which people acknowledge them but don't bother to try them out. Could that explain the green and red pics above? There's a vid on youtube of one going crazy raver mode, cycling through all the colors really fast. I think if you search for ducky shine disco you will find it. What's the deal with the colors?

Also, is there an updated eta on the ocn ducky shines? I saw a post from at least a week ago saying they are en route. I need one for a christmas present...any way that's gonna happen?


----------



## CedarMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byssus02*
> 
> So did anyone ever find out what the dip switches on the back do? I've seen multiple videos in which people acknowledge them but don't bother to try them out. Could that explain the green and red pics above? There's a vid on youtube of one going crazy raver mode, cycling through all the colors really fast. I think if you search for ducky shine disco you will find it. What's the deal with the colors?


I'm pretty sure the switches are just for swapping Caps and Ctrl, disabling the Win key, and swapping Win and Alt.


----------



## IndicaNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byssus02*
> 
> So did anyone ever find out what the dip switches on the back do? I've seen multiple videos in which people acknowledge them but don't bother to try them out. Could that explain the green and red pics above? There's a vid on youtube of one going crazy raver mode, cycling through all the colors really fast. I think if you search for ducky shine disco you will find it. What's the deal with the colors?
> Also, is there an updated eta on the ocn ducky shines? I saw a post from at least a week ago saying they are en route. I need one for a christmas present...any way that's gonna happen?


Port 1- win key lock --so you cant bump it for gaming and i do that alot so i turned my win key off
port 2- caps lock & ctrl key exchange
port 3-alt and win key exchange
port 4- nothing


----------



## audukent

soooo nice


----------



## byssus02

Oh. Ok then. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Lord Venom

Somebody should start a FAQ somewhere with information regarding the Ducky Shine as information is few and far between it seems.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Must... Have... So... Beautiful!!!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Just bought mine on PChome for $125 + $10 international shipping. Can't beat that.

For anyone that's interested follow this guide on geekhack

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12854-PChome-(Taiwan)-20-Worldwide-Shipping-Promo


----------



## Jeff78

So the Backlit MX-Reds are only available in Chinese format?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbp*
> 
> For comparisons sake mine is the same way, doesn't really bother me though. I have the browns as well. I can take a picture later if you want/need to see it.


Well that's good to know, it sounds more like a slight design flaw due to how those two keys are laid out, although some boards might have full brightness there... It doesn't bother me too much, it is just that I paid a good amount of $ for the keyboard and if pretty much everyone else had equal brightness across all the keys, I would want my full money's worth.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> So the Backlit MX-Reds are only available in Chinese format?


No, I got my cherry mx red ducky shining with only english keys from qtan. He has at least 1 in stock still:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/mechanical-keyboard-ducky/new-ducky-shining-pre-order-ar/lid=19244191


----------



## Jeff78

Thank you for the link. Ordered one.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Thank you for the link. Ordered one.


You got the last one according to his website now, haha... you'll love it










I haven't seen any other retailer, website, or seller of cherry mx red shines yet, either


----------



## Heat Miser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> My god...


The Caps Lock key doesn't light up?


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> The Caps Lock key doesn't light up?


it lights up red when it is activated on the standard ones. im guessing for those they light up as the same color as the rest of the keyboard judging by the num and scroll lock colors on the green keyboard


----------



## momosmokey

Why is the Numlock key, Capslock key, etc. backlight green in the picture given above, while the retail versions are back-light red? I like green more, can I get the version with green back-light Numlock and Capslock keys or am I out of luck?

When is this keyboard coming to the US?


----------



## xpod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momosmokey*
> 
> Why is the Numlock key, Capslock key, etc. backlight green in the picture given above, while the retail versions are back-light red? I like green more, can I get the version with green back-light Numlock and Capslock keys or am I out of luck?
> When is this keyboard coming to the US?


Tater mentioned that it should be coming soon to TankGuys. Would the starting price be at 140$? and is there anyway to get a lower shipping cost to Canada? At the moment, it is about 20-25$ in shipping which is quite hefty.


----------



## Jeff78

Sweet, Qtan just said that my board would have the red LEDs instead of the blue ones.


----------



## Saoi

Quote:


> Well that's good to know, it sounds more like a slight design flaw due to how those two keys are laid out, although some boards might have full brightness there... It doesn't bother me too much, it is just that I paid a good amount of $ for the keyboard and if pretty much everyone else had equal brightness across all the keys, I would want my full money's worth.


It mostly just has to do with how the LEDs are laid out in relation to the switches themselves. When you pop the keys off you might notice that the characters on the number keys and the commands on the numpad are also fainter, simply because the switch itself blocks a portion of the light. Ditto with the numpad plus sign and enter key, the switch physically blocks a portion of the light. Personally, it doesn't bother me in the least, but I can certainly see how it might bother some. There may very well be a way to hack something in order to have the LED fully light the key... the upside being, you only need to do so for keys with a secondary function, the downside being that I have no idea how one would do that since you have a very limited amount of real estate to work with and it's still a lot of keys.

On an unrelated note, I received mine from TigerImports today, and Cherry browns were the perfect call. It's a bit of an adjustment coming from my previous keyboard (a ****ty backup rubber dome keyboard), but I enjoy typing on it, I love the clicky feedback. Definitely requires more force, but I guess I have more manly fingers, and don't see it as an obstacle at all. Definitely happy with this as my first (well, first since an old Dell years and years ago) mechanical. I'll take it through some gaming tomorrow to see how it holds up, but so far so good on the typing. Only complaint is the price point (but I'm warming to that a bit) and the Engrish instructions (but I figured most of them out). Also the little duck guy on the space bar is a cheerful little exception to my normal hatred of branding.

Also, I like that they included a dust tray. I've seen what can come out of a keyboard. Ew.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saoi*
> 
> Cherry browns . . . I love the clicky feedback. Definitely requires more force


Technically, they're regarded as tactile, non-clicky. The sound you hear is from the key bottoming and topping out. And Brown has a very light touch (part of the reason they're called "ergonomic" I think). I would think they would be a little lighter than your old rubber dome. If you want to feel a heavy switch, try Black or Clear or BS.


----------



## Ratjack

if you guys want to see anything specific let me know and I will happily put up more pictures or even video if you want. Just let me know.

here is some info on the board for you guys:

FN Key + F1 Mute
FN Key + F2 Decrease Volume Level
FN Key + F3 Increase Volume level
FN Key + F4 Play/Pause
FN Key + F5 Stop
FN Key + F6 Previous
FN Key + F7 Next

FN Key + F9 Backlight Mode (1. WASD and arrows, 2. all except 10 key, 3. Whole board, 4. Breathing light whole board)
FN Key + F10 Decrease brightness
FN Key + F11 Increase brightness (5 levels of brightness)

FN Key + Repeat Rate Maintain
FN Key + Repeat rate increase 2x
FN Key + Repeat rate increase 3x
FN Key + Repeat rate increase 4x

Switches on back of board (4 of them)
1. win lock OR win key resume
2. Caps lock and ctrl exchange position OR caps lock and ctrl maintain
3. alt and win key exchange or alt and win key maintain
4. nothing

Above the numpad is the 4 rate multiplier keys but they are also shortcut keys.
calculator
my computer
email
home page

LIGHTS:
the caps lock, num lock, scroll lock (all red) only are on when activated.
the repeat keys will only be illuminated for whichever one you have activated

MEDIA KEYS:
these work with either itunes or wmp, have not tried any others yet.

Any other questions feel free to ask!!!


----------



## ripster

Take a pic of the keys - F, S, D like this:

Ducky PBTs.


----------



## Ratjack

i believe that they are ABS. they are double layer laser engraved.


----------



## Elvandar

Can anyone tell me what the repeat rate thing even does? I have it on 1x and I don't know the difference between that and anything higher. Is it the frequenzy in hz? It definitely doesn't repeat a key I press so I'm kind of at a loss on what it does. The box just says for intense gaming, you can increase it or something.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the repeat rate thing even does? I have it on 1x and I don't know the difference between that and anything higher. Is it the frequenzy in hz? It definitely doesn't repeat a key I press so I'm kind of at a loss on what it does. The box just says for intense gaming, you can increase it or something.


im in the same boat... i honestly have no idea. i notice no difference at all.


----------



## ravescar

pooling rate perhaps?


----------



## Elvandar

guessing its like the corsair k90:

Selectable report rate: 1000Hz/500Hz/250Hz/125Hz (1ms/2ms/4ms/8ms) response time


----------



## IndicaNights

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIttttttttttttttt iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncccccccccccccccccrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu tttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

use function 4X and the above is what you get ^^^ 1X is normal and 2 3 and 4 increase the sensativety i gues is what id call it .


----------



## Elvandar

Um, I'd turned on 4x and typed just now and nothing out of the ordinary happened at all


----------



## IndicaNights

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkllllllllllllllll;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''''''''''''''''''tttttttttttttttttttttttwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww88888888888888ghhhhhhhggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkdfffffffffffffflllllllllllllll888888888888888888888oooooooooooooooooooffffffffffffffffjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeejkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkddjuuuuuuuuuuuu

this is what i get with function + 4X lit in red .


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIttttttttttttttt iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnncccccccccccccccccrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttt yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu tttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hehe.. you said "pee."
So it affects key repeat rate? Lke adjusting this?


BTW, typing out long strings of letters doesn't really demonstrate what you're trying to explain because we can't see you type.
Quote:


> use function 4X and the above is what you get ^^^ 1X is normal and 2 3 and 4 increase the sensativety i gues is what id call it .


Sensativity of what?

I think it's what ravescar suggested -- polling rate. For USB. Some USB gamers claim it helps with response time.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Arghh I want the blue LED one so bad







Everyplace i looked in is sold out.


----------



## davidtran007

Looks like I found my next keyboard









I was looking for a backlit mechanical keyboard for awhile until I stumbled upon this thread. I'm currently using a Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and would like to upgrade soon.

Can anyone suggest which switches I should get? Going to be my first mechanical keyboard and I will be using it mainly for casual gaming and regular typing. Thanks!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Looks like I found my next keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a backlit mechanical keyboard for awhile until I stumbled upon this thread. I'm currently using a Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and would like to upgrade soon.
> Can anyone suggest which switches I should get? Going to be my first mechanical keyboard and I will be using it mainly for casual gaming and regular typing. Thanks!


browns for sure. You could go red as well but as everyone says brown is a great starter switch. I tried blacks, they were way to heavy and fatigued my fingers after periods of time. I am loving these browns. Dont be afraid of the tactile bump either, its not noticeable while gaming, its only noticeable while typing which is how it should be


----------



## IndicaNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj*
> 
> Hehe.. you said "pee."
> So it affects key repeat rate? Lke adjusting this?
> 
> BTW, typing out long strings of letters doesn't really demonstrate what you're trying to explain because we can't see you type.
> Sensativity of what?
> I think it's what ravescar suggested -- polling rate. For USB. Some USB gamers claim it helps with response time.


yes repeat rate would be a good way to explain it !........for the life of me i couldnt find the words to describe it lol, and i wasnt even thinking about it i bet it just may improve gaming also , i think im gonna try it with Battlefield 3 and see how it works .


----------



## Creo

Sorry there are a lot of pages to go through... Can someone tell me if there is an ISO (UK) backlit ducky available and where I could get it?


----------



## loeric

i am interested in getting a ducky 9008 shine as well. i have a question about the keyboard. could someone kindly verify whether one has to turn on the backlit and adjust the brightness level every time the computer is re-booted? thank you.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loeric*
> 
> i am interested in getting a ducky 9008 shine as well. i have a question about the keyboard. could someone kindly verify whether one has to turn on the backlit and adjust the brightness level every time the computer is re-booted? thank you.


Yea unfortunately you have to do this every time the computer reboots.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loeric*
> 
> i am interested in getting a ducky 9008 shine as well. i have a question about the keyboard. could someone kindly verify whether one has to turn on the backlit and adjust the brightness level every time the computer is re-booted? thank you.


shut down and re-booted: yes
put to sleep and woken up: if you just put it to sleep it will save the setting and brightness so all you have to do is hit fn+ one of the light keys and it will turn on exactly how you had it before going to sleep.


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> My god...


Is that the red version or a modded orange version - also...did he replace all the LEDs with multi color or something?


----------



## AMC

can you change the colour or is it just one? I want browns with the orange LED


----------



## Elvandar

only blue LEDs used to be available. qtan stocks red LEDs now though. those ones pictured are either prototypes or custom modded


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

If i order the shine with the Chinese keycaps will it have the English alphabet on the keys a long with the symbols or no? If not is the layout any different compared to the English? Can't seem to find a picture of it.


----------



## allupinya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec*
> 
> If i order the shine with the Chinese keycaps will it have the English alphabet on the keys a long with the symbols or no? If not is the layout any different compared to the English? Can't seem to find a picture of it.


post a link to the one your ordered.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Apparently I can't read lol, it was in the description. Comes with both alphabets on the key cap. http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=11428


----------



## Creo

Those are custom mods he does for people, he has a shop in hong kong. You can contact and see his stuff here

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=226222677427702&id=124921990891105

Took quite a bit of stalking to get to that page









I'm getting mine off qtran (geekhack forums) and he managed to get ahold of a blue led version for me.


----------



## Hawk777th

My Das might get replaced after seeing these.


----------



## Tator Tot

Just so everyone knows, the DK9008-S (Shine) will be arriving at TankGuys today.

They'll be stocked as soon as possible, but do not expect them on the store page till late (9PM EST) tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Creo

With ISO or ANSI and is it blue or red? If it's ISO I'll be kicking myself because I just ordered ANSI because I was under the impression they don't do shine in ISO.


----------



## AJCarrington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, the DK9008-S (Shine) will be arriving at TankGuys today.
> They'll be stocked as soon as possible, but do not expect them on the store page till late (9PM EST) tonight, or tomorrow.


Thanks for the update!

AJC


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> With ISO or ANSI and is it blue or red? If it's ISO I'll be kicking myself because I just ordered ANSI because I was under the impression they don't do shine in ISO.


ANSI for now.

ISO is an option for the future. These will have RED Leds and come with either Blue, Black, Brown, or Red switches.


----------



## Creo

Ok thanks for the reply, if you do get ISO I could sell my ANSI to someone else


----------



## P3c4h2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Just bought mine on PChome for $125 + $10 international shipping. Can't beat that.
> 
> For anyone that's interested follow this guide on geekhack
> 
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12854-PChome-(Taiwan)-20-Worldwide-Shipping-Promo


Good thing I can't figure this out plus those directions are out of order, it goes to login page first, not cart.
Nevermind I figured it out.
Not that anyone will ever find this but on the step listed as #6 hit use "enter" to proceed after putting in code.
There is no link to continue that I could find.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> ANSI for now.
> 
> ISO is an option for the future. These will have RED Leds and come with either Blue, Black, Brown, or Red switches.


Awesome! I love ANSI design, even though I live in Europe.

Do you know when approximately there should be blue/white backlited keyboards available (OC edition)?

I'd also love to see an HD video of the backlits of the OC edition, or at least a few images. In case this would be possible a comparison between brown and blue switches on these keyboards (typing sound) would be great as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

TankGuys will have photos up on their site of the boards. Since my board was preproduction, I don't have the ESC Key or Spacebar in OCN flavor.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> TankGuys will have photos up on their site of the boards. Since my board was preproduction, I don't have the ESC Key or Spacebar in OCN flavor.


So the answer for blue/white backlit is unknown then(next year probably).

What about the videos, would it be possible to get that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> So the answer for blue/white backlit is unknown then(next year probably).
> What about the videos, would it be possible to get that?


I'll see about doing a video myself. I have one from before, though it's not exactly "quality" since it was just shot from a digi-cam.

As for ETA, yes most likely next year, since it is December right now.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll see about doing a video myself. I have one from before, though it's not exactly "quality" since it was just shot from a digi-cam.
> 
> As for ETA, yes most likely next year, since it is December right now.


Thank you, it would be great to get a quality video of the backlit.

I guess it wouldn't be possible to get the 'sound comparison' video though.


----------



## AxonLocus

Shines with red backlit are out!

MX Blue
MX Brown
MX Black

I'd like to take browns or blues (leaning towards blues, though I wonder if they'll be okay for gaming and if they won't annoy the hell out of my relatives). I type a lot, though I game a lot as well... Although I see typing more as a more important activity because gaming often requires to press WASD and another 3-5 buttons tops.

Anyway, the shipping to my country costs $42, so it's $197, which is *incredible* money around here. I don't know if I'm going to take it, as I only have $80 of my own money - borrowed another $80 already...

Tator Tot, I still would love to see that HD video though.

P.S. How do you get discount codes for TankGuys?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Shines with red backlit are out!
> MX Blue
> MX Brown
> MX Black
> I'd like to take browns or blues (leaning towards blues, though I wonder if they'll be okay for gaming and if they won't annoy the hell out of my relatives). I type a lot, though I game a lot as well... Although I see typing more as a more important activity because gaming often requires to press WASD and another 3-5 buttons tops.
> Anyway, the shipping to my country costs $42, so it's $197, which is *incredible* money around here. I don't know if I'm going to take it, as I only have $80 of my own money - borrowed another $80 already...
> Tator Tot, I still would love to see that HD video though.
> P.S. How do you get discount codes for TankGuys?


blues are VERY loud. I had a blue board before and did not like it because I had a hard time typing at night while my wife was trying to sleep... and our room is down the hall from the office. It was that loud... I have browns now and I love them. I would go browns over blue especially if you plan on doing some gaming. Blues are good if you live alone and just want a typing experience.


----------



## AMC

$175 to Canada.......omg.

I will wait for PBT caps and orange lighting if possible.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> blues are VERY loud. I had a blue board before and did not like it because I had a hard time typing at night while my wife was trying to sleep... and our room is down the hall from the office. It was that loud... I have browns now and I love them. I would go browns over blue especially if you plan on doing some gaming. Blues are good if you live alone and just want a typing experience.


Woah, that is LOUD!

Actually the reason I'm wondering which ones to take is because I've heard that blues have much better typing experience than browns, which reflects both in speed and in comfort. Could they possibly have been loud because of the keyboard you had, or that makes no influence (I think it doesn't)?

Since you have experience with both, could you compared the typing experience?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Thank you, it would be great to get a quality video of the backlit.
> I guess it wouldn't be possible to get the 'sound comparison' video though.


my camera has the hardest time with indoor lighting... has AMAZING PQ outdoors... indoors makes me want to stab my eyes.. but i tried anyways. I had another video already, but I tried a second one. Here are both for you.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Woah, that is LOUD!
> Actually the reason I'm wondering which ones to take is because I've heard that blues have much better typing experience than browns, which reflects both in speed and in comfort. Could they possibly have been loud because of the keyboard you had, or that makes no influence (I think it doesn't)?
> Since you have experience with both, could you compared the typing experience?


honestly the typing experience felt the same. I cant notice a whole lot of a difference. They are both tactile but the blues make the click noise. The blues have a 50g actuation force and the browns have 45g. You cant go wrong with either for typing, but I think browns might be better for gaming. Trying to game with a clicky keyboard = no fun. It would be fine for RTS games or something like that, but if you play shooters I would stay away from blues. Tried blues, blacks, and browns. I have no regret at all with the browns, my wife has even fallen in love with this board


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> my camera has the hardest time with indoor lighting... has AMAZING PQ outdoors... indoors makes me want to stab my eyes.. but i tried anyways. I had another video already, but I tried a second one. Here are both for you.


Thank you, the keyboard looks amazing - I love the lighting modes.

The browns seem to work just a little bit louder than my current membrane keyboard, which is a good thing. I wonder how that would be compared to blues though, as in this video I can't notice much difference, except that the guy's typing around 20-30% faster:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> honestly the typing experience felt the same. I cant notice a whole lot of a difference. They are both tactile but the blues make the click noise. The blues have a 50g actuation force and the browns have 45g. You cant go wrong with either for typing, but I think browns might be better for gaming. Trying to game with a clicky keyboard = no fun. It would be fine for RTS games or something like that, but if you play shooters I would stay away from blues. Tried blues, blacks, and browns. I have no regret at all with the browns, my wife has even fallen in love with this board


Well I game with headphones, so the sound doesn't make difference to me. The only time when my headphones are off is when I'm typing. And I do play all kinds of games, rarely RTS though. Maybe because there aren't many good ones nowadays, or they eat an insane amount of resources (like Shogun 2 for example).


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Thank you, the keyboard looks amazing - I love the lighting modes.
> The browns seem to work just a little bit louder than my current membrane keyboard, which is a good thing. I wonder how that would be compared to blues though, as in this video I can't notice much difference, except that the guy's typing around 20-30% faster:


the videos do not demonstrate just how loud blues are. I watch videos trying to show blues... and they sound normal in videos.. but in person they are much louder. When we had the blue switch I could hear my wife typing from our living room. If you really wanted to you could always pick up a black widow from best buy and see what you think of it. Thats what I did and then I just returned it when I found they were too loud for us. Also, dont just test it in the store, the store is too large and too noisy to really be able to hear the switch and just how loud it is.

also, i can type much faster on this board, I only types slower to make the sound of the board more obvious and not just some thundering sound lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am totally getting it. What kind of swtiches will it have?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I am totally getting it. What kind of swtiches will it have?


you can get pretty much any switch. I think on tank guys they have red leds boards with mx black, mx blue, mx brown, and mx red. You can find blue LED boards like what I have around as well.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> the videos do not demonstrate just how loud blues are. I watch videos trying to show blues... and they sound normal in videos.. but in person they are much louder. When we had the blue switch I could hear my wife typing from our living room. If you really wanted to you could always pick up a black widow from best buy and see what you think of it. Thats what I did and then I just returned it when I found they were too loud for us. Also, dont just test it in the store, the store is too large and too noisy to really be able to hear the switch and just how loud it is.
> also, i can type much faster on this board, I only types slower to make the sound of the board more obvious and not just some thundering sound lol


Thanks for the advice, but I can't do that. We don't have that in my country, nor do we have any keyboards for demonstration around the stores. Well, except a few cheap rubber dome keyboards.
Basically that's why I'm doing so much research online, hehe.

P.S. My WPM is around 90-110 at normal typing rate on this rubber dome keyboard. I have to use more force than usual to bottom out each key as they keyboard is very old. I wonder how would that change if I'd have a mechanical keyboard (the painless fingers as well, as now my fingers are in pain the days I type a lot, lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I am totally getting it. What kind of swtiches will it have?


Check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1067887/ducky-shine-info/1040#post_15841109


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I can't do that. We don't have that in my country, nor do we have any keyboards for demonstration around the stores. Well, except a few cheap rubber dome keyboards.
> Basically that's why I'm doing so much research online, hehe.
> P.S. My WPM is around 90-110 at normal typing rate on this rubber dome keyboard. I have to use more force than usual to bottom out each key as they keyboard is very old. I wonder how would that change if I'd have a mechanical keyboard (the painless fingers as well, as now my fingers are in pain the days I type a lot, lol).
> Check this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1067887/ducky-shine-info/1040#post_15841109


well everyone says brown is a safe switch especially if you plan on gaming and typing and I would have to agree with that. How much gaming do you do? what type of gaming? is noise a fairly big concern? Any mechanical keyboard will probably make more noise compared to a rubber dome if bottoming out but blues take the noise that much further lol.

Browns are great too because when im gaming I dont even notice the tactile bump, it is only noticable while typing and thats exactly how it should be:thumb:


----------



## Tatakai All

Browns would definitely be the way to go. My Ducky OCN G2 has browns which I decided was good since I wanted a gaming kb and although it does have a discernibly different sound than the logi mx revolution I used before it's not too much more louder, if that makes any sense. I just bought a Shine (blues) from tankguys about 20 minutes ago for my typing needs though and I am curious for the first hand difference in sound compared to my G2 browns.


----------



## davidtran007

What is the warranty policy on this keyboard?

This is going to be my first mechanical keyboard and it's rather expensive compared to what I've bought in the past. I've decided on going with Browns but not sure what color LED I want at the moment.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infamouskid*
> 
> where can we buy blue or green led backlit shines?


Blue backlit versions can be imported via =Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=0&s[search]=DK9008S]Tiger Imports

Currently, there is no one with Green LED versions, as they've not been made yet.

If you want an alternative keyboard though, the Mionix Zibal 60 has most of the features of the DK9008S and comes with green backlighting.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> What is the warranty policy on this keyboard?
> This is going to be my first mechanical keyboard and it's rather expensive compared to what I've bought in the past. I've decided on going with Browns but not sure what color LED I want at the moment.


If you buy from Overclock.net / TankGuys it is one year. Tiger Imports is an importer, so there may be no warranty from them or Ducky but I cannot specifically comment on that matter.

The standard warranty from Ducky is 1 year though.


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Blue backlit versions can be imported via Tiger Imports
> Currently, there is no one with Green LED versions, as they've not been made yet.
> 
> If you want an alternative keyboard though, the Mionix Zibal 60 has most of the features of the DK9008S and comes with green backlighting.
> 
> If you buy from Overclock.net / TankGuys it is one year. Tiger Imports is an importer, so there may be no warranty from them or Ducky but I cannot specifically comment on that matter.
> 
> The standard warranty from Ducky is 1 year though.


Thanks. BTW are there any valid coupons at the moment? I honestly want to buy one right now but after reading back several posts and pages, it seems that TankGuys will be getting a White LED version in a month or two? My current keyboard (Logitech Illuminated) has white LEDs and I've grown accustomed to them. The Red looks very good as well though. Do they come with the extra caps? If so, what color is it?

I've been going back and forward on which color to get now lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Thanks. BTW are there any valid coupons at the moment? I honestly want to buy one right now but after reading back several posts and pages, it seems that TankGuys will be getting a White LED version in a month or two? My current keyboard (Logitech Illuminated) has white LEDs and I've grown accustomed to them. The Red looks very good as well though. Do they come with the extra caps? If so, what color is it?
> I've been going back and forward on which color to get now lol


They come with extra orange keycaps. You can see them in the video posted here.

Right now, there are no coupon codes out there, but if we do have any sales in the future, they will be announced.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> Tator Tot, I still would love to see that HD video though.
> P.S. How do you get discount codes for TankGuys?


I'll see about getting a recording done possibly Saturday night or Sunday afternoon. Right now, I'm sorting a bunch of things out and I have to record the OCN Podcast this afternoon so there may be a small delay and I appoligize for that, but I'll see what I can do.

I do remind you, that my only camera on hand is my digital camera which will only take grainy video, and my webcam (Microsoft Lifecam Cinema HD) so I'll be recording with it, video shouldn't be bad but it may be have a slight tan/yellow tint to it, depending on if I can a recording done in the afternoon where I have better natural light coming in. Apposed to the lights of my house.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> well everyone says brown is a safe switch especially if you plan on gaming and typing and I would have to agree with that. How much gaming do you do? what type of gaming? is noise a fairly big concern? Any mechanical keyboard will probably make more noise compared to a rubber dome if bottoming out but blues take the noise that much further lol.
> Browns are great too because when im gaming I dont even notice the tactile bump, it is only noticable while typing and thats exactly how it should be:thumb:


It depends. But I don't use many keys when gaming... Most of the time I only use Shift, WASD and space. In rarer cases I also use F and the number keys to switch weapons, but as I said - in rare cases, and if I use this, I use them rare as well.
Noise when gaming isn't a big concern to me because I game with headphones on, so I rarely hear anything that is outside the game, unless that is a really loud noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Browns would definitely be the way to go. My Ducky OCN G2 has browns which I decided was good since I wanted a gaming kb and although it does have a discernibly different sound than the logi mx revolution I used before it's not too much more louder, if that makes any sense. I just bought a Shine (blues) from tankguys about 20 minutes ago for my typing needs though and I am curious for the first hand difference in sound compared to my G2 browns.


Well the problem is that I don't really game as most people who are looking for gaming keyboards - I use very few keys. I have to type a lot because I have a blog and I'm programming, so comfortable typing experience is very important to me - I use 10 times more keys when doing that.

When will you get the keyboard with blues? If you type a lot, it would be nice if you would compare the two in typing experience and in noise levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'll see about getting a recording done possibly Saturday night or Sunday afternoon. Right now, I'm sorting a bunch of things out and I have to record the OCN Podcast this afternoon so there may be a small delay and I appoligize for that, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> I do remind you, that my only camera on hand is my digital camera which will only take grainy video, and my webcam (Microsoft Lifecam Cinema HD) so I'll be recording with it, video shouldn't be bad but it may be have a slight tan/yellow tint to it, depending on if I can a recording done in the afternoon where I have better natural light coming in. Apposed to the lights of my house.


Thank you, I want to see how it looks like. The only thing that I'm afraid of is fatiguing color that would cause eye strain. Well and of course if the color looks good. For example, I like SideWinder's red but I don't really like G15's orange.


----------



## Necrodox

Red looks nice but I'm still going to wait for the white LED version. I modded a Razer Deathadder for white LED's. I'm certainly not opening that damn thing up again to change the colors haha.


----------



## haticK

I'm looking forward to the red lighting. Currently have the orange G15 and it always felt like it was a washed out red. My computer has a red light on the front so it should look pretty cool.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> Thank you, I want to see how it looks like. The only thing that I'm afraid of is fatiguing color that would cause eye strain. Well and of course if the color looks good. For example, I like SideWinder's red but I don't really like G15's orange.


Just as an FYI, the board I have has blue back lighting, since it's a pre-production sample. I'll see if I can get someone with a red board to shoot a video as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I'm looking forward to the red lighting. Currently have the orange G15 and it always felt like it was a washed out red. My computer has a red light on the front so it should look pretty cool.


I can say for certain the the red LEDs are fairly intense and should satisfy those who like red LEDs on their equipment.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I can say for certain the the red LEDs are fairly intense and should satisfy those who like red LEDs on their equipment.


Thanks.

Speaking of the red LEDs, do you think that they could cause extra eye-strain?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> Thanks.
> Speaking of the red LEDs, do you think that they could cause extra eye-strain?


Based on the red LED's on my DK9008, I wouldn't say so. Obviously it depends on the lighting conditions of the room, as well as how bright you have the board.

With the lowest setting, the blue LEDs on my shine provide more than enough illumination to see the keys mid-day even.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Based on the red LED's on my DK9008, I wouldn't say so. Obviously it depends on the lighting conditions of the room, as well as how bright you have the board.
> 
> With the lowest setting, the blue LEDs on my shine provide more than enough illumination to see the keys mid-day even.


Well say in a completely dark room with the lowest setting.

As for the blue, well it's a "cold" color, while red is a "warm" color, to speak in school terms.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Just got my shine!

The lights are extremely bright, way better lighting than my g510 which I returned..


----------



## DrunkenElmo

I just ordered 2 filcos (one blue one brown) just to try them both out and see which switches I preferred. Anyhow I was going to return these and pick up a ducky shine since they are around the same price but have more features. So my questions are as follows

1) How is the ducky shine in comparison to the filco majestouch in terms of quality? (ie is it as heavy / strong / keycaps don't fall off)

2) Do the back feet of the ducky have rubber pads on them like the flico, or are they just plastic feet (I can't stand plastic feet as they slide around too much)

3) I was reading that they are going to be releasing a white LED backlit version of the ducky, is this true? If so when is the ETA of their availability?

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Huff

You made a good choice! I have a bunch of Filco and Ducky keyboards, including the Ducky Shine so here are my opinions:

1. The Filco is much better in terms of quality. The case is built much better and overall the Ducky Shine keyboard feels cheaper in comparison. The feet on the Ducky also feel cheap and don't raise the keyboard as high as I would like. I do not like how the bottom of keycaps are visible on Ducky keyboards. Some of my keycaps from group buys have molding marks on the bottom of the keys which are hidden on my Filco but look awkward on my Ducky. This might not be an issue, since many people will probably keep the standard keys that come with the Shine.

My tenkeyless majestouch 2 feels much heavier than the Ducky Shine, but this is because Ducky chooses to use aluminum back plating. Keycaps should not fall off on either the Ducky or Filco, I've only had this problem with SteelSeries keyboards myself.

2. The back feet on the Shine do not have rubber pads, I had to take some off of another Ducky to stop the keyboard from sliding around.

3. Yes there are talks of a white LED version coming in the future exclusively from this site, but problems with the LEDs have delayed this.

For a first time keyboard you will love the Shine and only notice it's flaws while owning a better keyboard such as a Leopold or Filco. The quailty of the Shine is much better than the other Ducky keyboards I've owned. If you are strictly looking at Filco vs. the Ducky Shine, go with the Filco you wont regret it!


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenElmo*
> 
> I just ordered 2 filcos (one blue one brown) just to try them both out and see which switches I preferred. Anyhow I was going to return these and pick up a ducky shine since they are around the same price but have more features. So my questions are as follows
> 1) How is the ducky shine in comparison to the filco majestouch in terms of quality? (ie is it as heavy / strong / keycaps don't fall off)
> 2) Do the back feet of the ducky have rubber pads on them like the flico, or are they just plastic feet (I can't stand plastic feet as they slide around too much)
> 3) I was reading that they are going to be releasing a white LED backlit version of the ducky, is this true? If so when is the ETA of their availability?
> Thanks to all in advance!


That's nice, could you compare your typing experience with both? Also, do you type much/fast?


----------



## mylilpony

Tator,

Will there ever be a way to test the keys? My next will be red or black but I have never tried either, and for 150 bucks, would be nice to know what i'm getting into. Unfortunately can't find any red/blacks at any computer hardware stores in my area


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Tator,
> Will there ever be a way to test the keys? My next will be red or black but I have never tried either, and for 150 bucks, would be nice to know what i'm getting into. Unfortunately can't find any red/blacks at any computer hardware stores in my area


Unfortunately no. If you have extra money, you can order Das Keyboard and ship it back, but for example to where I live, it would cost me half the ducky price to ship it back and forth...


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Tator,
> Will there ever be a way to test the keys? My next will be red or black but I have never tried either, and for 150 bucks, would be nice to know what i'm getting into. Unfortunately can't find any red/blacks at any computer hardware stores in my area


You might want to try this:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?23914-Cherry-Switch-Tester-Holiday-Tour-2011!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Tator,
> Will there ever be a way to test the keys? My next will be red or black but I have never tried either, and for 150 bucks, would be nice to know what i'm getting into. Unfortunately can't find any red/blacks at any computer hardware stores in my area


pick reds without question. In my opinion blacks are horrible and I would rather use rubber domes than black switches. Blacks are just too hard to type on and some times gets hard to game on as well. Reds will make you much happier more than likely due to the low force required to actuate the switch. When i had my black switch board I tried super hard to make myself like it but it was impossible. I kept unplugging the board and just using my dome board because it did not put as much strain on me while using it. You will not only get fatigue in your fingers but after periods of time it starts to affect the muscles in your wrists which is not super pleasant.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> pick reds without question. In my opinion blacks are horrible and I would rather use rubber domes than black switches. Blacks are just too hard to type on and some times gets hard to game on as well. Reds will make you much happier more than likely due to the low force required to actuate the switch. When i had my black switch board I tried super hard to make myself like it but it was impossible. I kept unplugging the board and just using my dome board because it did not put as much strain on me while using it. You will not only get fatigue in your fingers but after periods of time it starts to affect the muscles in your wrists which is not super pleasant.


Judging by everything I've read in the keyboard section, Red vs Black is very subjective, which is why I want to test it for myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Unfortunately no. If you have extra money, you can order Das Keyboard and ship it back, but for example to where I live, it would cost me half the ducky price to ship it back and forth...


I ask because Tator mentioned something about this like 40 pages ago.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Judging by everything I've read in the keyboard section, Red vs Black is very subjective, which is why I want to test it for myself.
> I ask because Tator mentioned something about this like 40 pages ago.


You have to remember some peoples view on blacks might be skewed due to the fact they might have ordered a black switch board that they cannot return and so they try to make themselves believe that the switch is ok. When I had my black board I probably would have been the same way but I could easily return it to amazon within 30 days so i was not faced with being stuck with a board I didnt like and I did not have to fool myself into liking it. Not saying that some people dont genuinely like the blacks, but I think 99% of people think they are way to stiff. The blacks also get MUCH stiffer as you push down which leads to a very strong spongy type of feel and causes alot of stress on your fingers. I believe that domes feel WAY WAY WAY better than blacks but the other mechanical switches are better than domes.


----------



## DrunkenElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huff*
> 
> You made a good choice! I have a bunch of Filco and Ducky keyboards, including the Ducky Shine so here are my opinions:
> 1. The Filco is much better in terms of quality. The case is built much better and overall the Ducky Shine keyboard feels cheaper in comparison. The feet on the Ducky also feel cheap and don't raise the keyboard as high as I would like. I do not like how the bottom of keycaps are visible on Ducky keyboards. Some of my keycaps from group buys have molding marks on the bottom of the keys which are hidden on my Filco but look awkward on my Ducky. This might not be an issue, since many people will probably keep the standard keys that come with the Shine.
> My tenkeyless majestouch 2 feels much heavier than the Ducky Shine, but this is because Ducky chooses to use aluminum back plating. Keycaps should not fall off on either the Ducky or Filco, I've only had this problem with SteelSeries keyboards myself.
> 2. The back feet on the Shine do not have rubber pads, I had to take some off of another Ducky to stop the keyboard from sliding around.
> 3. Yes there are talks of a white LED version coming in the future exclusively from this site, but problems with the LEDs have delayed this.
> For a first time keyboard you will love the Shine and only notice it's flaws while owning a better keyboard such as a Leopold or Filco. The quailty of the Shine is much better than the other Ducky keyboards I've owned. If you are strictly looking at Filco vs. the Ducky Shine, go with the Filco you wont regret it!


Thanks for your input I appreciate your attention to detail. I'm kind of OCD when it comes to the little things like that. I think you've helped me make up my decision. I would like to have the little features that the ducky shine has (like backlit keyboard and the media keys) however I'm not going to sacrifice quality for those...I like how the filcos are built like tanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> That's nice, could you compare your typing experience with both? Also, do you type much/fast?


Well I have 2 filcos (one brown and one blue) I love typing on them, the only things that catches my eye for the ducky shine is that it's backlit which comes in useful and the media keys. That's really my only conundrum. I wish ficlo made a keyboard with both these features, that'd make my decision so much easier lol.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrunkenElmo*
> 
> Thanks for your input I appreciate your attention to detail. I'm kind of OCD when it comes to the little things like that. I think you've helped me make up my decision. I would like to have the little features that the ducky shine has (like backlit keyboard and the media keys) however I'm not going to sacrifice quality for those...I like how the filcos are built like tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have 2 filcos (one brown and one blue) I love typing on them, the only things that catches my eye for the ducky shine is that it's backlit which comes in useful and the media keys. That's really my only conundrum. I wish ficlo made a keyboard with both these features, that'd make my decision so much easier lol.


Hm, could you compare how the typing/gaming is different on browns/blues for you, personally?


----------



## resis

Will the Ducky Shines be available on Amazon at some point?

Also, will it be available in a german layout?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Will the Ducky Shines be available on Amazon at some point?
> Also, will it be available in a german layout?


available on amazon: I highly doubt it, they really only carry some filco keyboards and the razer boards
German layout: no idea


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Just ordered my Ducky Shine MX Cherry Brown with Red LEDs from; http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html.

Can't wait for it to arrive in the coming days!


----------



## linky

I'm so tempted, those red LEDS are awesome. I'm going to be gaming and typing, should I be safe and go for brown?

Also, I've heard so many great things about Filco, is the quality REALLY that much better on them?

http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Keyboard-FKBN104M-EB2/dp/B004VKUSG6

is $150, any opinions on if i should jump on that or get a red shine?

Thanks


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linky*
> 
> I'm so tempted, those red LEDS are awesome. I'm going to be gaming and typing, should I be safe and go for brown?
> Also, I've heard so many great things about Filco, is the quality REALLY that much better on them?
> http://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Keyboard-FKBN104M-EB2/dp/B004VKUSG6
> is $150, any opinions on if i should jump on that or get a red shine?
> Thanks


Brown is a good choice for typing and gaming, I've tried almost all of them and prefer the MX Brown for those task you mentioned. Red switches are nice also, but I like the tactile feel of the Browns for Starcraft 2 much better.

The quality of the Filco is really that much better, having both when I received my Shine I could instantly tell the differences.

However the Ducky Shine is a great keyboard. So whatever your choice may be, I can assure that you will be happy.


----------



## brackberry

How are the keys like? As in paint durability, does it come off easily/at all?

I am interested in the red backlit duck but would like to know that the keycaps paint doesn't come off easily like my current Mionix Zibal









Also, quick question what is PBT and ABS?


----------



## rdasch3

I see they are finally up on tankguys. What happened to the white led backlight and what happened to clear switches?


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> I see they are finally up on tankguys. What happened to the white led backlight and what happened to clear switches?


White LED's are coming next year, (January 2012 from what I understand). I'll be waiting because I don't like the red.


----------



## Talfrey

Well, I finally got mine.

I really genuinely regret getting browns. They are too light. I should have gone with blues.

The keyboard looks great, I do not jest when I say it's the prettiest keyboard I've ever owned by far. As I've said before, sad I got browns. The lack of resistance means I don't feel that tactile "bump" you get with blues, which is severely disappointing for me. I mean, there's a slight one, but it's so small that it's far too easy to bottom out, thus making my typing loud as any volume improvements you'd have over blues are lost with that bottoming out clack.

The keyboard also uses different switches for the enter and space bar keys. Not too big a deal, they actually feel a quite nice and solid.

The construction of this thing is beastly. I'm pretty sure this could withstand even some of my worst rage face days.

Overall I'd give the keyboard a solid 8/10. Those two points I knocked off? Pure personal preference. I really regret not getting blues, but if browns are you thing? I don't think you could do much better than this. Ducky makes a fine keyboard.

On that note, I plan to order one with blue switches, but since I bought my keyboard from an individual and not a retailer, can't return it.

If anyone is interested I'll part with it for relatively cheap.

edit:

It should be noted, that most people won't have as much of a 'THESE ARE TOO SOFT' problem as me, seeing as I have gargantuan basketball palming hands that could crush a goat's skull.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> Well, I finally got mine.
> I really genuinely regret getting browns. They are too light. I should have gone with blues.
> The keyboard looks great, I do not jest when I say it's the prettiest keyboard I've ever owned by far. As I've said before, sad I got browns. The lack of resistance means I don't feel that tactile "bump" you get with blues, which is severely disappointing for me. I mean, there's a slight one, but it's so small that it's far too easy to bottom out, thus making my typing loud as any volume improvements you'd have over blues are lost with that bottoming out clack.
> The keyboard also uses different switches for the enter and space bar keys. Not too big a deal, they actually feel a quite nice and solid.
> The construction of this thing is beastly. I'm pretty sure this could withstand even some of my worst rage face days.
> Overall I'd give the keyboard a solid 8/10. Those two points I knocked off? Pure personal preference. I really regret not getting blues, but if browns are you thing? I don't think you could do much better than this. Ducky makes a fine keyboard.
> On that note, I plan to order one with blue switches, but since I bought my keyboard from an individual and not a retailer, can't return it.
> If anyone is interested I'll part with it for relatively cheap.
> edit:
> It should be noted, that most people won't have as much of a 'THESE ARE TOO SOFT' problem as me, seeing as I have gargantuan basketball palming hands that could crush a goat's skull.


Omg.... I would of bought it off you if you posted this yesterday! I ordered mine last night... T_T


----------



## xpod

any ETA on the green led duckys?


----------



## Talfrey

For further review, I bring pictures:



This is the keyboard in front of a w3000h (a 30" 2560x1600 monitor for scale)

As you can see I've swapped the standard caps for the orange ones.

Here's a close up shot of the keyboard, with high powered flash bleaching the board.



For comparison, the keys are almost black without the lightning, amazing you can still make out the letters.



Dark shot

Full shot of keyboard in dark



Edit:

and for interested parties, I am looking for a little less than retail, and I'll cover shipping if You're interested in it.

Just put in an order for one with blue switches.


----------



## resis

I have no idea what all the switches feel like, I only know I want it as silent as possible. Which one would be the most silent? Can you explain in short how black vs brown vs red feel like (not technical data, but how it feels)?
As I know the black goes all the way to the end, while the brown has little bit of feedback before you press it completely down (so you don't need to push the key all the way down for it to work?). What does red switch do?

So if I was gonna to order a Ducky Shine with red backlight and red/brown/black switches, to be shipped to Europe, Germany. Where do I order?

Also, what is the pricing in €uro and what is the estimated shipping duration to the EU?

Edit:
There are pictures with the keys having a red "background". I totally love it, but I suppose it was a prototype?
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007
http://qq.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/c/4/kbc/attachments/day_110801/11080118277b8f5362ca7add87.jpg

If it is not the case, can I make a special order with the red key background (plus the red backlight of course)? Probably would cost a fortune...

Edit 2:
I hear this keyboard uses USB 1.1, how does it perform?


----------



## Heat Miser

Wish this keyboard had the option of mx reds.


----------



## Lord Venom

The Shines Qtan sales are available in reds.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> White LED's are coming next year, (January 2012 from what I understand). I'll be waiting because I don't like the red.


Yeah nothing in my computer is red. I could change my mouse to match the keyboard, but a blue led case with a red led mouse and keyboard wont fly. White is a nice touch. I'll be waiting as well.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> Well, I finally got mine.
> I really genuinely regret getting browns. They are too light. I should have gone with blues.
> The keyboard looks great, I do not jest when I say it's the prettiest keyboard I've ever owned by far. As I've said before, sad I got browns. The lack of resistance means I don't feel that tactile "bump" you get with blues, which is severely disappointing for me. I mean, there's a slight one, but it's so small that it's far too easy to bottom out, thus making my typing loud as any volume improvements you'd have over blues are lost with that bottoming out clack.
> The keyboard also uses different switches for the enter and space bar keys. Not too big a deal, they actually feel a quite nice and solid.
> The construction of this thing is beastly. I'm pretty sure this could withstand even some of my worst rage face days.
> Overall I'd give the keyboard a solid 8/10. Those two points I knocked off? Pure personal preference. I really regret not getting blues, but if browns are you thing? I don't think you could do much better than this. Ducky makes a fine keyboard.
> On that note, I plan to order one with blue switches, but since I bought my keyboard from an individual and not a retailer, can't return it.
> If anyone is interested I'll part with it for relatively cheap.
> edit:
> It should be noted, that most people won't have as much of a 'THESE ARE TOO SOFT' problem as me, seeing as I have gargantuan basketball palming hands that could crush a goat's skull.


Blues arent much heavier then browns. If you like heavier switches, black and clears are the way to go. They are the heaviest.


----------



## haticK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Yeah nothing in my computer is red. I could change my mouse to match the keyboard, but a blue led case with a red led mouse and keyboard wont fly. White is a nice touch. I'll be waiting as well.


Right now my computer has a red light, my keyboard is orange, my monitor has a blue light, and my mouse has a white light


----------



## Delphis

Mine arrived a few days ago and I've been playing around with it.

I also ordered soft landing pads from elite keyboards.

I'm taking some time to get used to the feeling of the brown switches. It's not instantly intuitive.

I tried putting the soft landing pads on and three things happened:

1) the backlighting became obscured by the pads such that the lower half of each key letter was not lit. I did not like that with my brand new beautiful bright keyboard.

2) the landing pads made the key press more resistant. Pressing the keys felt harder.

3) the noise level went waaay down. On this keyboard the majority of the noise is on the key depress, not on the upswing return. This is in contrast to my black switch Steelseries which produces at least half of its noise from the key return.

I tried cutting a few landing pads so that the backlight would not be blocked, but they move around so the keys eventually became obscured at times. I prefer the feel of the keyboard without the landing pads anyway, but this is very far from a quiet keyboard.

There is no doubt that this thing is a beauty though!

I have also ordered a Corsair K90 that has red switches and other features. I may or may not like the red switches, I don't really know yet. For the type of typing that I do, which is almost always a full key press to the bottom because I like the solid feel of strking, the reds might be a good fit. I like the blacks on the Steelseries but they are too stiff and produce too much finger fatigue for longerish typing. The reds may actually end up feeling good to me.

I've tried at least 10 different keyboards and 20 mice in my search for the ultimate comfortable setup. Luckily, all products have been returnable. This Ducky, if I decide not to keep it will need to be auctoned off and some lucky Canadian will save on it. But then again, I may end up keeping it. It's a great keyboard and the more I type on the the better I like it.


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I have no idea what all the switches feel like, I only know I want it as silent as possible. Which one would be the most silent? Can you explain in short how black vs brown vs red feel like (not technical data, but how it feels)?


The only Cherry switch designed to make noise is the Cherry MX Blue, which produces a distinct high-pitched "clicky" sound. Black and Red are linear and so produce no noise until you hit the bottom. Brown has a slight tactile bump and is almost linear -- if you're a heavy typer, you won't feel it at all. The tactile bump is so slight it doesn't make much (if any) perceivable noise at all. Clear has a more pronounced tactile bump, so it makes a little more noise as you pass through the bump and you get a bit of a click-clack (if you hit the bottom). Really, most of the noise will come from topping and bottoming out the keys. You can soften the bottoming-out with landing pads (not recommended for backlit keys) or O-rings or some other type of switch dampener.

Quote:


> As I know the black goes all the way to the end, while the brown has little bit of feedback before you press it completely down (so you don't need to push the key all the way down for it to work?). What does red switch do?


The purpose of the tactile bump on Browns and Clears is to help you feel the point of actuation so you know when to stop pushing down on the key. If you're a light typer (like a touch-typist), it helps you to avoid bottoming-out. Note that the point of actuation actually occurs after the bump.

Reds are like Blacks, only lighter. About as light as Browns and Blues. The three of them have basically the same spring.

Here's (almost) everything you ever wanted to know about Cherry switches (sorry, a lot of it is technical):
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=START+HERE+--+The+Geekhack+Mechanical+Keyboard+Guide+-+Includes+Glossary+and+Links#Cherry+MX
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Cherry+Corporation+Switch+Wiki

Quote:


> There are pictures with the keys having a red "background". I totally love it, but I suppose it was a prototype?
> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:21007
> http://qq.a.5d6d.com/userdirs/c/4/kbc/attachments/day_110801/11080118277b8f5362ca7add87.jpg
> If it is not the case, can I make a special order with the red key background (plus the red backlight of course)? Probably would cost a fortune...


Those pictures are of a prototype. It's probably not something you can order. And I don't think Tankguys/OCN is taking any custom orders beyond switch type. It would be too costly to stock boards based on so many different variables.

Quote:


> I hear this keyboard uses USB 1.1, how does it perform?


I think all USB keyboards are probably USB 1.1. You'll never be able to type fast enough to require more bandwidth, no matter how much you spam it.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphis*
> 
> Mine arrived a few days ago and I've been playing around with it.
> 
> I also ordered soft landing pads from elite keyboards.
> 
> I'm taking some time to get used to the feeling of the brown switches. It's not instantly intuitive.
> 
> I tried putting the soft landing pads on and three things happened:
> 
> 1) the backlighting became obscured by the pads such that the lower half of each key letter was not lit. I did not like that with my brand new beautiful bright keyboard.
> 
> 2) the landing pads made the key press more resistant. Pressing the keys felt harder.
> 
> 3) the noise level went waaay down. On this keyboard the majority of the noise is on the key depress, not on the upswing return. This is in contrast to my black switch Steelseries which produces at least half of its noise from the key return.
> 
> I tried cutting a few landing pads so that the backlight would not be blocked, but they move around so the keys eventually became obscured at times. I prefer the feel of the keyboard without the landing pads anyway, but this is very far from a quiet keyboard.
> 
> There is no doubt that this thing is a beauty though!
> 
> I have also ordered a Corsair K90 that has red switches and other features. I may or may not like the red switches, I don't really know yet. For the type of typing that I do, which is almost always a full key press to the bottom because I like the solid feel of strking, the reds might be a good fit. I like the blacks on the Steelseries but they are too stiff and produce too much finger fatigue for longerish typing. The reds may actually end up feeling good to me.
> 
> I've tried at least 10 different keyboards and 20 mice in my search for the ultimate comfortable setup. Luckily, all products have been returnable. This Ducky, if I decide not to keep it will need to be auctoned off and some lucky Canadian will save on it. But then again, I may end up keeping it. It's a great keyboard and the more I type on the the better I like it.


You bought Ducky with blues, right?


----------



## Delphis

brown switches, blue lights.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphis*
> 
> brown switches, blue lights.


Brown switches too loud? Well that's bottoming out then.


----------



## Indilinx

questions:

1. will red switches be available with blue back light? or is it exclusively for red back light?

2. is there a retailer or legit reseller in based in canada with good shipping prices? if not, then is there a US retailer/reseller that offer shipping to canada for a low charge?

thanks in advance =]


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj*
> 
> The only Cherry switch designed to make noise is the Cherry MX Blue, which produces a distinct high-pitched "clicky" sound. Black and Red are linear and so produce no noise until you hit the bottom. Brown has a slight tactile bump and is almost linear -- if you're a heavy typer, you won't feel it at all. The tactile bump is so slight it doesn't make much (if any) perceivable noise at all. Clear has a more pronounced tactile bump, so it makes a little more noise as you pass through the bump and you get a bit of a click-clack (if you hit the bottom). Really, most of the noise will come from topping and bottoming out the keys. You can soften the bottoming-out with landing pads (not recommended for backlit keys) or O-rings or some other type of switch dampener.
> 
> The purpose of the tactile bump on Browns and Clears is to help you feel the point of actuation so you know when to stop pushing down on the key. If you're a light typer (like a touch-typist), it helps you to avoid bottoming-out. Note that the point of actuation actually occurs after the bump.


Thanks for the crystal clear explanation. I guess it is red or brown for me then. One more thing, you say the brown bump makes no or almost no noise. I'd like someone to confirm if there is indeed no (I mean absolutely no) additional sound coming from that bump. If here is a bit of a sound, then I will probably go for red. If there is absolutely no sound coming from the bump, than it will probably not hurt (but eventually be a useful aid).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazessj*
> 
> Those pictures are of a prototype. It's probably not something you can order. And I don't think Tankguys/OCN is taking any custom orders beyond switch type. It would be too costly to stock boards based on so many different variables.


Shame. Looks nice.


----------



## Bundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Thanks for the crystal clear explanation. I guess it is red or brown for me then. One more thing, you say the brown bump makes no or almost no noise. I'd like someone to confirm if there is indeed no (I mean absolutely no) additional sound coming from that bump. If here is a bit of a sound, then I will probably go for red. If there is absolutely no sound coming from the bump, than it will probably not hurt (but eventually be a useful aid).
> Shame. Looks nice.


IF i wiggle a key up and down without bottoming or topping, it is possible to hear a noise. In normal use situations, impossible. I'd rate the noise as follows

Bottom - 50/100, Top - 45/100, bump - 5/100. i.e. breaking the total noise generated into 100 units


----------



## haticK

I hate USPS. Expected Delivery By: December 7, 2011 yet I didn't get it


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bundy*
> 
> IF i wiggle a key up and down without bottoming or topping, it is possible to hear a noise. In normal use situations, impossible. I'd rate the noise as follows
> Bottom - 50/100, Top - 45/100, bump - 5/100. i.e. breaking the total noise generated into 100 units


Thanks.

I don't want to sound repetitive, or persistent, but if it is only about gaming, are the red switches ultimatively the better choice? Is double tapping better with reds than browns (I'm ruling blacks out, due to the need of more force)? And are browns really the choice only then, if you need a perfect balance between typing and gaming?
I guess typing is equally comfortable with both, reds and browns, and since I'm more into gaming with this keyboard than typing, would you definitely say to go with reds?

I also believe that you might aswell get used to not press the button to hard by yourself, instead to rely on a bump. Unfortunately I can not really imagine how both switch types really feel, but as said, gaming is my main priority. Hmm, brown, red, brown, red... maybe I should let chance decide.









So "TankGuys" is the place to order worldwide, right? They even seem to only have red/brown switches only with red backlight, just what I need, but I still need to decide on the switch type. I see the photos show an overclock.net logo on the space bar, kind of overkill.


----------



## Nano5656

I never thought i'd start a thread that got over 100 pages long


----------



## shawnoen

Uh oh.....

From Tiger Imports site:

"DK9008S-BEALB UPDATE
As of December 2nd, 2011 Ducky had 25 remaining units of this model that we were scheduled to receive; however, Ducky realized just before releasing the shipment that the LEDs were not functioning up to Ducky's strict standards. As such, the shipment was pulled, and we are not sure when the English Keycap Version of this keyboard will be available again.

We do have around 20 of the English + Chinese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines currently in stock (my personal favorite), and expect to receive 75 English only Brown Switch Green LED Shines and 5 English + Japanese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines in mid-December.

We apologize for the inconvenience. "

I didn't know Ducky had strict standards?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Uh oh.....
> From Tiger Imports site:
> "DK9008S-BEALB UPDATE
> As of December 2nd, 2011 Ducky had 25 remaining units of this model that we were scheduled to receive; however, Ducky realized just before releasing the shipment that the LEDs were not functioning up to Ducky's strict standards. As such, the shipment was pulled, and we are not sure when the English Keycap Version of this keyboard will be available again.
> We do have around 20 of the English + Chinese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines currently in stock (my personal favorite), and expect to receive 75 English only Brown Switch Green LED Shines and 5 English + Japanese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines in mid-December.
> We apologize for the inconvenience. "
> I didn't know Ducky had strict standards?


that's only for browns and the estimated next shipment arrival is January 10th. Which was great becasue that was my Christmas present


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> I hate USPS. Expected Delivery By: December 7, 2011 yet I didn't get it


at least its not as bad as the post office


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Uh oh.....
> From Tiger Imports site:
> "DK9008S-BEALB UPDATE
> As of December 2nd, 2011 Ducky had 25 remaining units of this model that we were scheduled to receive; however, Ducky realized just before releasing the shipment that the LEDs were not functioning up to Ducky's strict standards. As such, the shipment was pulled, and we are not sure when the English Keycap Version of this keyboard will be available again.
> We do have around 20 of the English + Chinese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines currently in stock (my personal favorite), and expect to receive 75 English only Brown Switch Green LED Shines and 5 English + Japanese Brown Switch Blue LED Shines in mid-December.
> We apologize for the inconvenience. "
> I didn't know Ducky had strict standards?


That standard violation isn't present iat TankGuys, is it?


----------



## JedimindhaX

Sorry in advance for the dumb question I'm about to ask, but err.. where do I get the ducky shine with the blue LEDs?


----------



## chazzz

I'm looking to replace this keyboard I currently have and was interested in picking up a mech board

I wanted a red led backlit one and came across this one, which also happens to be the overclock net version

http://www.tankguys.com/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html

Im not completely sure on the difference of boards yet - this one has "Cherry MX Blue"??

Is this the only site to pick up this board and any comments regarding it? Thanks


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chazzz*
> 
> Is this the only site to pick up this board and any comments regarding it? Thanks


AFAIK it's the only store in the US that sells Ducky boards. There are some Asian based sites that sell them and ship internationally, like PCHome and qtan's store.


----------



## Jeff78

They sell Ducky boards on Amazon, it looks like.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_electronics/192-2469572-1522524?_encoding=UTF8&node=172282&field-brandtextbin=Ducky

The Shine is there.


----------



## PeterDLai

Can't wait for white backlit boards to be available.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> Well, I finally got mine.
> I really genuinely regret getting browns. They are too light. I should have gone with blues.
> The keyboard looks great, I do not jest when I say it's the prettiest keyboard I've ever owned by far. As I've said before, sad I got browns. The lack of resistance means I don't feel that tactile "bump" you get with blues, which is severely disappointing for me. I mean, there's a slight one, but it's so small that it's far too easy to bottom out, thus making my typing loud as any volume improvements you'd have over blues are lost with that bottoming out clack.
> *The keyboard also uses different switches for the enter and space bar keys*. Not too big a deal, they actually feel a quite nice and solid.
> The construction of this thing is beastly. I'm pretty sure this could withstand even some of my worst rage face days.
> Overall I'd give the keyboard a solid 8/10. Those two points I knocked off? Pure personal preference. I really regret not getting blues, but if browns are you thing? I don't think you could do much better than this. Ducky makes a fine keyboard.
> On that note, I plan to order one with blue switches, but since I bought my keyboard from an individual and not a retailer, can't return it.
> If anyone is interested I'll part with it for relatively cheap.
> edit:
> It should be noted, that most people won't have as much of a 'THESE ARE TOO SOFT' problem as me, seeing as I have gargantuan basketball palming hands that could crush a goat's skull.


It does not use different switches for the spacebar or any other key. If you bought blue switches that is exactly what you have. The space and other large keys have a single cherry switch in the center with proxy switches on the sides that are hooked up to a stabilizer bar.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> It does not use different switches for the spacebar or any other key. If you bought blue switches that is exactly what you have. The space and other large keys have a single cherry switch in the center with proxy switches on the sides that are hooked up to a stabilizer bar.


Maybe your doesn't, but Ducky is definitely known for having different switches under the space bar and sometimes for the enter. My 1087 with blacks had grays under the space bar and enter key.


----------



## haticK

Finally got my Shine. It's a lot heavier than I expected and the brown switches are a lot lighter than I thought they would be (not a bad thing though). I remember reading that you can change settings so the mail button opens up something different than Microsoft Outlook but I can't remember where to change it.

One of the things that bugged me is that a few of the keys have some scratches on the side and they are really noticeable with the light on. Other than that I love it so far.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Maybe your doesn't, but Ducky is definitely known for having different switches under the space bar and sometimes for the enter. My 1087 with blacks had grays under the space bar and enter key.


the ducky shine was made with the same switches all around. Other duckys i know have had different switches under the spacebar. The guy was only saying its a different switch because the spacebar does feel heavier then the rest of the keys because of the proxy switches on the sides of the cherry switch.


----------



## Elvandar

Umm, my Cherry MX Red ducky shining uses a cherry mx black switch for the spacebar. Proof:

http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Utilises a heavier Cherry MX switch for the spacebar to reduce "bottoming out"


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Umm, my Cherry MX Red ducky shining uses a cherry mx black switch for the spacebar. Proof:
> http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Utilises a heavier Cherry MX switch for the spacebar to reduce "bottoming out"


Interesting! I just thought today about the lightness of the the red switch and thought this would be a problem for the heavier thumb (the way it rests on the bar) and see there, they put that into account. I like that.
Btw, the page just says "heavier switch", but not which one exactly. You checked it on your keyboard and it is black?

So how is the red switch Elvandar? Very light to press? Good for gaming and good enough for typing?

Edit:
So as I read on this forum, there are 3 retailers shipping world wide. TankGuys, Qtan and PChome. The site of the latter is in chinese, can't read it.

Is Qtan reliable? I guess hes in Asia, but according to him things are shipped from different locations.

TankGuys are U.S. based. Any idea how fast they ship to the old world? On their site, I see the ducky has a overclock.net logo on the space bar (Qtan has not). Anyone received the keyboard from them and can confirm that custom spacebar (I wouldn't want one)?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> On their site, I see the ducky has a overclock.net logo on the space bar (Qtan has not). Anyone received the keyboard from them and can confirm that custom spacebar (I wouldn't want one)?


Any OCN-Ducky you buy from TankGuys, Shine or not, will have the additional OCN branding on the spacebar. If you don't want that you'll have to buy a Ducky somewhere else.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Any OCN-Ducky you buy from TankGuys, Shine or not, will have the additional OCN branding on the spacebar. If you don't want that you'll have to buy a Ducky somewhere else.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jessecoleman

When is that white backlit one going to be out? I have to admit that it does look beautiful! Also, which key switches will it be available in? I really want brown







Another thing I would wait for is PBT keycaps but it isn't a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## resis

I just ordered the red light, red switch ducky from Qtan. Let's see how it works out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessecoleman*
> 
> I have to admit that it does look beautiful!


Last I read the white version comes with clear switches, but can't say for sure.

I agree, white looks really nice, but reason why I personally prefer other colors is that white is very radiant and will illuminate the area below each button way to much and may be destractive when gaming in complete darkness. Red, in my opinion, is less striking. There is a reason why flight carriers use red light outside on deck at night, the short light waves aren't reflected very far, but work well within closer proximity. Blue, so I experienced, tends to light out the area much, while blue letters don't appear that sharp like red letters (or green).

In short, red is very noticeable when looked at, but is not very striking from the corner of your eyes and does not illuminate to much of the surrounding. Guess it's more function than style for me.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> So how is the red switch Elvandar? Very light to press? Good for gaming and good enough for typing?


Lightest switch I ever used, significantly lighter than my girlfriend's black mionix zibal 60. I think it's an absolute joy to type and game on. My only single complaint is that the spacebar sometimes squeaks but it only happens off and on and I don't think it bothers me enough to add any silicon grease to it


----------



## Sasuke2525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Umm, my Cherry MX Red ducky shining uses a cherry mx black switch for the spacebar. Proof:
> http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Utilises a heavier Cherry MX switch for the spacebar to reduce "bottoming out"


At least they don't use tuned silicon dome keys. So they can set a certain amount of resistance.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Lightest switch I ever used, significantly lighter than my girlfriend's black mionix zibal 60. I think it's an absolute joy to type and game on. My only single complaint is that the spacebar sometimes squeaks but it only happens off and on and I don't think it bothers me enough to add any silicon grease to it


Sounds good. I hope for that lightness, because I feel like it gives you more control over the action, while the requirement for more force on harder switches lessens acuteness, where things go only one way, toward complete bottoming-out. The less effort, the more control.
I kind of feel like the rubber dome system of my current keyboards is not light enough, more specifically there is to much resistance at the very beginning of the pressing stage. I never liked that. From what I know about the cherry switches the resistance is equal during any stage of the pressing, which what I think is their main feature.

Maybe the squeaking of the space bar comes from pushing it not at the center but at the (probably) left end? I kind of had this before with keyboards.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Umm, my Cherry MX Red ducky shining uses a cherry mx black switch for the spacebar. Proof:
> http://www.mechkeyboards.com/shine.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Utilises a heavier Cherry MX switch for the spacebar to reduce "bottoming out"


have you actually taken your spacebar off and looked at it? your not confusing the two black proxy switches for a mx black are you? The spacebar does indeed feel stiffer but that is because of the proxy switches on the side of the cherry switch.


----------



## mpatel89

Hi everyone, i ended up purchasing the ducky shine of Qtan on the geekhack forums as i wanted the blue backlighting and it wasn't available anywhere else a couple of weeks back. Just wanted to post a video of it online. It is fully mac compatible, if that helps anyone and here is a short video of it. Also for any uk users out there shift + 3= £ even though the key is marked #
My first impressions are that its an amazing keyboard and would recommend to anyone else as a first time keyboard.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpatel89*
> 
> Hi everyone, i ended up purchasing the ducky shine of Qtan on the geekhack forums as i wanted the blue backlighting and it wasn't available anywhere else a couple of weeks back. Just wanted to post a video of it online. It is fully mac compatible, if that helps anyone and here is a short video of it. Also for any uk users out there shift + 3= £ even though the key is marked #
> My first impressions are that its an amazing keyboard and would recommend to anyone else as a first time keyboard.


What switches did you choose?


----------



## Evtron

I've had my imported shine for a month or so. Blue LEDs with red switches. Great keyboard. Honestly I can't tell the difference in quality vs the Filco tenkeyless mx red board ice had for a year or so.


----------



## mpatel89

I went for the browns as its my first keyboard.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evtron*
> 
> I've had my imported shine for a month or so. Blue LEDs with red switches. Great keyboard. Honestly I can't tell the difference in quality vs the Filco tenkeyless mx red board ice had for a year or so.


In my opinion, on the Shine vs Majestouch 2, there's no quality difference. The wave-soldering used is the exact same, and the solder quality is as well.

The only difference between the two on a tangible standpoint is that Ducky uses aluminum plates instead of steel ones in their keyboards. This makes them lighter than the Filcos. Which more often than not, gets attributed to one being more durable than the other. When this simply isn't the case.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In my opinion, on the Shine vs Majestouch 2, there's no quality difference. The wave-soldering used is the exact same, and the solder quality is as well.
> 
> The only difference between the two on a tangible standpoint is that Ducky uses aluminum plates instead of steel ones in their keyboards. This makes them lighter than the Filcos. Which more often than not, gets attributed to one being more durable than the other. When this simply isn't the case.


The case is much better on the Majestouch 2, at least on mine. The bottom edges of the Shine do not look as smooth and fine cut. Overall though it's pretty good, but Ducky is known for cutting corners. My brother could notice the difference in quality right away also.


----------



## c0rktree

the cable i got with my ducky shine is short and is not able to go behind my desk. So what would be the best way to make the cable longer? get an extension or just a new longer cable? im afraid if i get an usb extension it will degrade the quality of it.


----------



## Huff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0rktree*
> 
> the cable i got with my ducky shine is short and is not able to go behind my desk. So what would be the best way to make the cable longer? get an extension or just a new longer cable? im afraid if i get an usb extension it will degrade the quality of it.


I use an extension cable for my Ducky Shine and had no problems. I would just look into whatever is cheaper.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0rktree*
> 
> the cable i got with my ducky shine is short and is not able to go behind my desk. So what would be the best way to make the cable longer? get an extension or just a new longer cable? im afraid if i get an usb extension it will degrade the quality of it.


I say get an extension. I've used USB extension for various things and never had a problem with them.


----------



## resis

4 feet is short.

The ducky has this USB type plug: http://images.hardwarezone.com/upload/files/2011/07/e82d9fa5a8.jpg

What is it called exactly? And if I get one of these, but USB 2.0, will it be compatible, since ducky has a 1.1 cord?


----------



## c0rktree

alright thanks for the help guys


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0rktree*
> 
> the cable i got with my ducky shine is short and is not able to go behind my desk. So what would be the best way to make the cable longer? get an extension or just a new longer cable? im afraid if i get an usb extension it will degrade the quality of it.


As others said, just get an extension. It's not a big deal, it won't cause any problems


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> 4 feet is short.
> 
> The ducky has this USB type plug: http://images.hardwarezone.com/upload/files/2011/07/e82d9fa5a8.jpg
> 
> What is it called exactly? And if I get one of these, but USB 2.0, will it be compatible, since ducky has a 1.1 cord?


That's a mini-USB connection and USB standards are backwards compatible, so a 2.0 cord works with a 1.1 connection.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0rktree*
> 
> the cable i got with my ducky shine is short and is not able to go behind my desk. So what would be the best way to make the cable longer? get an extension or just a new longer cable? im afraid if i get an usb extension it will degrade the quality of it.


ya, just get a mele/female usb extension and you will be just fine. You can get them on amazon VERY cheap. Just make sure you dont end up with a total length of over 15-16 ft. After that the signal cant make it that far without a powered USB hub. I have several 6ft extensions from amazon that I have used for extending a HD video recording device, microphone, keyboard, and plenty of other things. never had any issue.


----------



## kwin1337

Any update on Ducky Shine (MX RED) w/ PBT keys?
Would love to get one before the holidays.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwin1337*
> 
> Any update on Ducky Shine (MX RED) w/ PBT keys?
> Would love to get one before the holidays.


The only backlit mechanical keyboards with stock PBT keys on the market are Deck, which are very high quality ones. You'll be better off getting one of those than getting a ducky shining and putting aftermarket PBT keycaps on it, also, because all the aftermarket PBT keycaps are not translucent or meant to be used with backlighting


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> The only backlit mechanical keyboards with stock PBT keys on the market are Deck, which are very high quality ones. You'll be better off getting one of those than getting a ducky shining and putting aftermarket PBT keycaps on it, also, because all the aftermarket PBT keycaps are not translucent or meant to be used with backlighting


Decks? I thought that Ducky was the only backlit keyboard, nobody seems to know about Decks.

How good is Deck in quality comparison against Ducky Shine?


----------



## kwin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haticK*
> 
> Guess I'll be waiting to buy that then. Thanks.


^ +1


----------



## kwin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> That was the first model and I do believe they plan a PBT option.
> They are still less common than fullsized


^ +1


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> The only backlit mechanical keyboards with stock PBT keys on the market are Deck, which are very high quality ones. You'll be better off getting one of those than getting a ducky shining and putting aftermarket PBT keycaps on it, also, because all the aftermarket PBT keycaps are not translucent or meant to be used with backlighting
> 
> 
> 
> Decks? I thought that Ducky was the only backlit keyboard, nobody seems to know about Decks.
> 
> How good is Deck in quality comparison against Ducky Shine?
Click to expand...

I said Deck is the only backlit mechanical with PBT keycaps. Ducky Shining uses double-coated ABS keycaps. Every other backlit mechanical uses standard ABS keycaps as far as I know.

Deck Legend keyboards are arguably the highest quality mech keyboards on the market.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Decks? I thought that Ducky was the only backlit keyboard, nobody seems to know about Decks.
> 
> How good is Deck in quality comparison against Ducky Shine?


Mionix Zibal 60, Razer BWU, XArmor U9BL, Noppoo Choc Pro, and Qpad MK80 are some backlit keyboards I can think of besides Deck and Ducky Shine. Deck is one of the highest quality, if not the highest, keyboards on the market.


----------



## shawnoen

Deck keyboards are made in Wisconsin.

Never seen one in person but they are flat and use ugly font on the keycaps. If not for those two things I'd of bought one a long time ago.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> That's a mini-USB connection and USB standards are backwards compatible, so a 2.0 cord works with a 1.1 connection.


Thanks.

By the way, found this review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZxCJllb6hU
Pretty nice that you can put the cord to either left or right side, which is probably why I need a longer one.









As far as I know in the package you have also the red WASD key caps. Do you also get that plastic key puller? Or do I need to buy one?


----------



## AxonLocus

I wonder then, why everybody's buying Ducky instead of Deck Legend if it's so much better?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> I wonder then, why everybody's buying Ducky instead of Deck Legend if it's so much better?


I went with ducky because I cant stand how the deck looks and its like 30 bucks more.


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> I went with ducky because I cant stand how the deck looks and its like 30 bucks more.


You mean the strange looking font?

But still, if it's better quality, shouldn't you choose quality?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Decks? I thought that Ducky was the only backlit keyboard, nobody seems to know about Decks.
> How good is Deck in quality comparison against Ducky Shine?


Deck keyboards use a 3 layer PCB (just like Ducky boards) and have a equal quality in regards to soldering, but they use a thicker steel plate to mount the switches (which makes the boards incredibly rigid.)

More so, both the keycaps & casing are made of a thick PBT plastic which adds to the rigidity. The Deck Legend keyboards are also larger than Ducky keyboards, which makes it easier for them to absorb the sound of bottoming out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> I wonder then, why everybody's buying Ducky instead of Deck Legend if it's so much better?


The Deck Legend keyboards are built like German tanks from WW2, but they unfortunately have a high cost of entry ($20-50 more than the DK9008-S) as well as a complete lack of features.

The cable is permanently attached, you are forced to choose between USB & PS/2, as well as not having media keys, Key Swapping (E.G. Swapping the functions of CTRL & Alt or CTRL & Caps) nor Key-Locking (E.G. locking the windows keycap) not any of the other features found on a Ducky keyboard (like detachable cable)

More so, most folks do not enjoy the font of the Deck Legend so they will not purchase one.

Other than that, Deck uses a flat key profile instead of a sloped one. Which most folks find the sloped key profile better for typing, while some like the flat profile more for gaming.

Personally, I own a Deck Legend Frost Tactile (Cherry MX-Clear version with white LEDs) and I love the feel of the switches and the build of the board but it's increased size and reduced functionality makes me go back to my DK9008 that I got from when OCN originally launched our Ducky keyboards.

I've been using it well over a year and the Deck for a year before that.

In the future, when we have White LED backlit Ducky keyboards with Cherry MX-Clear switches I will be buying one for myself to use.

This is my personal opinion, but functionality outweighs build quality when the build quality doesn't effect the life span or usage of the keyboard.

If there's an issue with build quality (like key caps poping off the keyboard, like what's been reported on Steelseries 7G boards) then I would consider that detrimental to usage of the keyboard.

On the other hand, some folks do not like the casing of the Ducky keyboards because it's not a unibody design. This could be seen as a point of build quality but it doesn't impact functionality.

The Ducky boards give me most features and functions I will need, at my finger-tips. Which is incredibly useful.


----------



## Tezzor

Is there a chance that we can get a german layout version of the Ducky Shine?


----------



## AxonLocus

Yes, the lack of functionality - I agree on that.


----------



## Creo

I just got mine today, build quality is fantastic! The leds are incredibly bright too!

I've gone with international us settings on windows and it is fine being used as a us keyboard.

edit: Qtan on geekhack (guy I got it from) said they may not produce the blue led version anymore but he is getting another shipement in. He also said white and green will be available soon.


----------



## Gualichu04

A green Ducky shine omg I want it now. I still can not decide between this and the corsair k90 i know i will like the red switches. I need some macro keys without having to spend extra money on a Logitech g13. But, I want full mechanical. Ugh so hard to choose.


----------



## kwin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> A green Ducky shine omg I want it now. I still can not decide between this and the corsair k90 i know i will like the red switches. I need some macro keys without having to spend extra money on a Logitech g13. But, I want full mechanical. Ugh so hard to choose.


i'm in the same boat. I've decided to get a rosewill kr9000 (MXRED) because of quality + price, then ill get a g13 or razer nostromo for the macros on the side.


----------



## Kokin

Back to waiting for a TKL Shine.


----------



## ripster

Might be a long wait. The Ducky Shining will be here first.

I wish this forum had drag and drop pic capability or I'd post the pic of the box again.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tezzor*
> Is there a chance that we can get a german layout version of the Ducky Shine?


Overclock.net is looking to source ISO models of the keyboard. We may not be able to do the German characters on the keys themselves, but the key layout (ISO layout) would be the same. So as long as you're good at touch typing, you shouldn't have an issue.

It is hard to produce multiple languages of a keyboard and still be able to sell all of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> I just got mine today, build quality is fantastic! The leds are incredibly bright too!
> I've gone with international us settings on windows and it is fine being used as a us keyboard.
> edit: Qtan on geekhack (guy I got it from) said they may not produce the blue led version anymore but he is getting another shipement in. He also said white and green will be available soon.


Blue, Red, Green, & White LED's will all stay in production, what a Person or Company chooses to stock is up to them.


----------



## Tezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Overclock.net is looking to source ISO models of the keyboard. We may not be able to do the German characters on the keys themselves, but the key layout (ISO layout) would be the same. So as long as you're good at touch typing, you shouldn't have an issue.
> 
> It is hard to produce multiple languages of a keyboard and still be able to sell all of them.
> 
> Blue, Red, Green, & White LED's will all stay in production, what a Person or Company chooses to stock is up to them.


Nice to hear









Can you give us a timetable when the ISO models would hit release. I really want a mech keyboard especially the ducky shine


----------



## Heat Miser

When will the White LED's be released?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> When will the White LED's be released?


Most likely by the end of this month or sometime during January.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tezzor*
> 
> Nice to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us a timetable when the ISO models would hit release. I really want a mech keyboard especially the ducky shine


At this time, not right now. I'll try to give a better idea when I have one myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> When will the White LED's be released?


January or February most likely.


----------



## Tatakai All

Just received mine today a few moments ago and I'm liking it. I opted for the blue switches since I already have the 9008-G2 (browns) and can honestly say that the blues are *way* more forgiving than the browns, so much so that I can tell when I should have made a mistake. I'm no mech k/b connoisseur but I can definitely tell the difference between the two and discern which is best suited for what. When I first started typing on this one I immediately noticed how this type of switch is better suited for typing than the browns but also how the browns are way better suited for gaming and how it's a common ground switch that can be used nicely for both. Also this isn't so much a bad thing but I really expected these blue switches to be louder, so much so that I was almost disappointed in the lack of noise coming from 'em lol. Call me nuts but I'm guessing this is a good thing since I've read many posts about how people can't stand it or how it's just too loud for them and/or others nearby or withing hearing distance. All in all, I'm still getting used to this blue switch but the actual keyboard itself is just as awesome as I thought it would be. The only thing that has me concerned is the fact that no plastic shrink wrap came wrapped on the actual Ducky box. Is this how it's supposed to be? Because I can't remember if my G2 came wrapped or not.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> At this time, not right now. I'll try to give a better idea when I have one myself.
> 
> January or February most likely.


What about the switch tester? Anytime soon?


----------



## Runeguard

I bought both the blue and black switched ones. Prefer the black for gaming. Blue is just too noisy for me.

Question:

Can the macro keys above the numpad be assigned to different tasks? If so, how? There were no instructions included to explain it. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runeguard*
> 
> I bought both the blue and black switched ones. Prefer the black for gaming. Blue is just too noisy for me.
> Question:
> Can the macro keys above the numpad be assigned to different tasks? If so, how? There were no instructions included to explain it. Thanks.


Those arn't macro buttons. Those are buttons that change the repeat rate on the keyboard: 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x. tbh though, I still don't know what that does in reality. I think maybe changes the frequency of it from 250hz, 500, 750, 1000


----------



## Runeguard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Those arn't macro buttons. Those are buttons that change the repeat rate on the keyboard: 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x. tbh though, I still don't know what that does in reality. I think maybe changes the frequency of it from 250hz, 500, 750, 1000


Well, their default action is to launch a program (notepad/explorer/email/browser). Can they be changed to other programs or actions?


----------



## Qu1cK

A Ducky vercion DK1087 MX Red?


----------



## magicase

Just a curious question. How many key roll-over does Ducky keyboards have?


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Just a curious question. How many key roll-over does Ducky keyboards have?


It's different based on model. The Shining is N-key over PS/2 and 6-key over USB.


----------



## marduk666

woww im buyingg thatt!!! i will throw my black widow ultimate in the garbage lolzz


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666*
> 
> woww im buyingg thatt!!! i will throw my black widow ultimate in the garbage lolzz


Can I have it instead? Lol.


----------



## metarox

Just in case no one saw it, Tiger imports now have GREEN LED Ducky Shine keyboards in Black, Blue, Red, Brown


----------



## Gualichu04

Green led I am all over that. Thank you for the update. ugh red switches is 164 shipped vs 156 shipped for any other switch. I hope I like red switches the return fee would be 15.40 plus shipping it back.


----------



## aznkidd05

For some reason my ducky shine's spacebar is making sqeaky noises. Is there anything I can do about this? It's really irritating me especially since I paid so much for it


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznkidd05*
> 
> For some reason my ducky shine's spacebar is making sqeaky noises. Is there anything I can do about this? It's really irritating me especially since I paid so much for it


Lithium grease on the stabilizers:
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:12649
Point 5 in the contents


----------



## aznkidd05

Thanks for the quick reply. I appreciate it


----------



## Jamin3D

Hey everyone, new poster, but I've been keeping up with the thread for a while.









So I scored an Overclock.net edition of the Ducky Shining for Christmas (exactly what I asked for, woohoo!); brown switches. My wife was really sneaky and simply replaced the keyboard on my system before I woke up, so when I sat down to use it, I was like whoa! Awesome!

This is my first mechanical keyboard, so I ran some typing speed tests immediately (well, after playing with the lighting options for a while haha). First try I only got 56 wpm with a few errors, but on only the 2nd try I was up to 78 wpm 0 errors, so things are looking good. Played some FPS games, and its performing perfect, I really love it. I think I'll be 100% used to it after only a couple of days.

I'm glad I got this version with mostly red keys, because they are so much crisper than the blue keys. (This is because strong blue light is a very short wavelength for the eye to focus on.) Although I think the white would look great too, and would be crisp also.

Some of the keys do have weaker LEDs-- the "6" "9" "S" "F10" "F11" and "F12" keys are all slightly dimmer, at all brightness levels. Removing the keys you can see how much dimmer they are... not sure if that bothers me yet, but I don't think it'll be an issue. No squeaks from the spacebar yet & the cord is plenty long.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AxonLocus*
> 
> Can I have it instead? Lol.


lolll your funny


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamin3D*
> 
> Hey everyone, new poster, but I've been keeping up with the thread for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I scored an Overclock.net edition of the Ducky Shining for Christmas (exactly what I asked for, woohoo!); brown switches. My wife was really sneaky and simply replaced the keyboard on my system before I woke up, so when I sat down to use it, I was like whoa! Awesome!
> This is my first mechanical keyboard, so I ran some typing speed tests immediately (well, after playing with the lighting options for a while haha). First try I only got 56 wpm with a few errors, but on only the 2nd try I was up to 78 wpm 0 errors, so things are looking good. Played some FPS games, and its performing perfect, I really love it. I think I'll be 100% used to it after only a couple of days.
> I'm glad I got this version with mostly red keys, because they are so much crisper than the blue keys. (This is because strong blue light is a very short wavelength for the eye to focus on.) Although I think the white would look great too, and would be crisp also.
> Some of the keys do have weaker LEDs-- the "6" "9" "S" "F10" "F11" and "F12" keys are all slightly dimmer, at all brightness levels. Removing the keys you can see how much dimmer they are... not sure if that bothers me yet, but I don't think it'll be an issue. No squeaks from the spacebar yet & the cord is plenty long.


Welcome to OCN!

That's a really loving wife to surprise you like that.







I'm glad you're enjoying your board and I'm mad jelly of you.

What did you use prior to your keyboard and what do you think about the brown switches? Browns, reds, and clears are the only switches I have yet to try and I'm set on getting Browns with a Ducky Shine(ing) though only if it comes as a tenkeyless model.


----------



## The Ricker

Welcome, Jamin3D! Thanks for the review!


----------



## un1b4ll

Sweet info! Where can I buy an ocn edition? Preferably with blue lights and brown switches.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Sweet info! Where can I buy an ocn edition? Preferably with blue lights and brown switches.


The OCN edition ducky shining only come with red LED atm but all 4 switch colors are available:

http://www.tankguys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ducky+shine


----------



## Jamin3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> That's a really loving wife to surprise you like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying your board and I'm mad jelly of you.
> What did you use prior to your keyboard and what do you think about the brown switches? Browns, reds, and clears are the only switches I have yet to try and I'm set on getting Browns with a Ducky Shine(ing) though only if it comes as a tenkeyless model.


My previous keyboards were the Logitech G15 and a Saitek something-or-other. They were fine for normal boards, but the Ducky feels so precise.

I haven't tried any other switches, but so far I'm very satisfied with the browns.


----------



## Tatakai All

So I've had my Shinning (blues) for a few weeks and the funny thing is that I don't know what to do with my Ducky OCN 9008-G2 (browns). Like everyone else mx browns were my first choice when getting my first mechanical k/b but now, I don't know if it's just a new novelty thing or that I"m just genuinely really enjoying the blues over browns. Even when gaming the various games that I do; BF3, Skyrim, L4D2, Batman: AC and Basiton I still like the way the blues feel. I was always under the impression that browns were better for gaming because of the actuation point difference between the two. Anyway, don't mind my rambling. Long story short I really, really like my new Shinning and quite possibly will do a freebie sometime in the near future with my other Ducky so be on the look out. Sorry for being a bit off topic.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> I was always under the impression that browns were better for gaming because of the actuation point difference between the two.


Common misconception. Probably from the OCN Mechanical Keyboard Guide.


----------



## Gualichu04

I bought a Ducky shine with green led and red switches. I hate my keyboard the shine replaced which is the steel series shift. The ducky shine with red switches is very amazing feeling. I have been using the ducky shine since Friday and iam still getting used to not trying to bottom out the keys. I love the look of the green leds i do not see any dimmer than the rest. The plastic the keys are made out of sort of has a grip to it which is very nice feeling. I have only played SWTOR with the keyboard but, so far this keyboard is way more responsive and less fatiguing than my other one. I am so, gladi made the move to a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Runeguard

Anyone know how to reassign the keys above the number pad? I'd like to reassign which programs they open, or even assign them to do other things.


----------



## Necrodox

I know it's been asked before (a lot) but do we have a confident estimate on when the white LED's will arrive?

When we say January or February are we looking at LATE January and early February or are we looking at anytime in January and anytime in February?


----------



## AxonLocus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666*
> 
> lolll your funny


Pretty pretty please? Lol.


----------



## Imrac

just received my Green ducky shine with red switches. Simply amazing quality compared to my previous keyboards. I have only ever had a cheapo logitech keyboard that I used for 5+ years, then I purchased a Luxeed keyboard. What a disappointment that was. Cheap rubber dome, terrible construction, you could hear the plastic squeaking when you pressed hard, the keys would get stuck all the time (even the first week I had it), it was over priced (100+ dollars), tenkeyless (that I thought I wouldn't mind but it turned out I really like tenkey) and it would make my computer hang for 15 seconds on post (I know its a bios issue, but other keyboards didn't make it hang). So I have been using a 5 dollar discount bin keyboard for the last few months with a terrible key layout. The backspace was a small key and the pipe/backslash key was to the left of the backspace, making the enter button 2 rows high.

I absolutely am loving the shine though. I know its going to take some getting use to, but its already so smooth and much easier to type with. On top of that, it looks fantastic. The LEDs get WAY brighter then I imagined, I loved the dipswitch options and the simple layout.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> I know it's been asked before (a lot) but do we have a confident estimate on when the white LED's will arrive?
> When we say January or February are we looking at LATE January and early February or are we looking at anytime in January and anytime in February?


I think there is one on pchome http://global.pchome.com.tw/DCAH0X-A60300250
it looks like white with black switches. I would try and get that verified though, since I don't know Chinese

Edit: Nvm, it says its not yet on sale. Sorry


----------



## theletterp

So when can we expect the tenkeyless model?
Also, red LEDs, green, white? What happened to using the standard blue?


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Deck keyboards use a 3 layer PCB (just like Ducky boards) and have a equal quality in regards to soldering, but they use a thicker steel plate to mount the switches (which makes the boards incredibly rigid.)
> 
> More so, both the keycaps & casing are made of a thick PBT plastic which adds to the rigidity. The Deck Legend keyboards are also larger than Ducky keyboards, which makes it easier for them to absorb the sound of bottoming out.
> 
> The Deck Legend keyboards are built like German tanks from WW2, but they unfortunately have a high cost of entry ($20-50 more than the DK9008-S) as well as a complete lack of features.
> The cable is permanently attached, you are forced to choose between USB & PS/2, as well as not having media keys, Key Swapping (E.G. Swapping the functions of CTRL & Alt or CTRL & Caps) nor Key-Locking (E.G. locking the windows keycap) not any of the other features found on a Ducky keyboard (like detachable cable)
> 
> More so, most folks do not enjoy the font of the Deck Legend so they will not purchase one.
> 
> *Other than that, Deck uses a flat key profile instead of a sloped one. Which most folks find the sloped key profile better for typing, while some like the flat profile more for gaming*.


That ruins the Deck, IMO. I have small hands and I thought a Flat profile would be good/equal for me compared to a Sloped: It's not. For Typing, and both FPSs and RTSs, I find the design awkward and noticeably distracting. Using L Shift to Crouch in shooters is a pain in the butt. Quality is second to none, though...real-nice key caps. Really, though, I don't see why anyone pick a Deck over a Shine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamin3D*
> 
> Hey everyone, new poster, but I've been keeping up with the thread for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I scored an Overclock.net edition of the Ducky Shining for Christmas (exactly what I asked for, woohoo!); brown switches. My wife was really sneaky and simply replaced the keyboard on my system before I woke up, so when I sat down to use it, I was like whoa! Awesome!
> This is my first mechanical keyboard, so I ran some typing speed tests immediately (well, after playing with the lighting options for a while haha). First try I only got 56 wpm with a few errors, but on only the 2nd try I was up to 78 wpm 0 errors, so things are looking good. Played some FPS games, and its performing perfect, I really love it. I think I'll be 100% used to it after only a couple of days.
> I'm glad I got this version with mostly red keys, because they are so much crisper than the blue keys. (This is because strong blue light is a very short wavelength for the eye to focus on.) Although I think the white would look great too, and would be crisp also.
> *Some of the keys do have weaker LEDs-- the "6" "9" "S" "F10" "F11" and "F12" keys are all slightly dimmer, at all brightness levels. Removing the keys you can see how much dimmer they are... not sure if that bothers me yet, but I don't think it'll be an issue. No squeaks from the spacebar yet & the cord is plenty long*.


That sucks. It shouldn't be like that. My Deck doesn't do that.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theletterp*
> 
> So when can we expect the tenkeyless model?
> Also, red LEDs, green, white? What happened to using the standard blue?


Or even any layout of the tenkeyless version? If the Ducky Shine TKL will have a good layout, I may just buy it, otherwise I will go hunting for a KBT Race.


----------



## Jeff78

Wooo, mine arrived today. Red LEDs, red switches. As soon as I get my tripod set up tonight, I will take some pics.


----------



## magicase

I was thinking of getting the red switches but I tried my friends keyboard with black switches and i found it softer than rubber dome keys. There are people complaining of blacks being too hard for prolong typing and makes it sore. I call bull*****.

Black switches with white backlight please


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> There are people complaining of blacks being too hard for prolong typing and makes it sore. I call bull*****.


Everyone's fingers are different. Blacks are stiff, can't really argue with numbers - they require the most force of any Cherry switch to push down - but are they "too" stiff? Well, that's up to the individual.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> Everyone's fingers are different. Blacks are stiff, can't really argue with numbers - they require the most force of any Cherry switch to push down - but are they "too" stiff? Well, that's up to the individual.


I find that blacks are too stiff for me for typing and gaming. But, its all personal preference. I still like the 55g Topre over the 45g. Some people prefer stiffer switches.


----------



## Trueepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deverica Wolf*
> 
> That ruins the Deck, IMO. I have small hands and I thought a Flat profile would be good/equal for me compared to a Sloped: It's not. For Typing, and both FPSs and RTSs, I find the design awkward and noticeably distracting. Using L Shift to Crouch in shooters is a pain in the butt. Quality is second to none, though...real-nice key caps. Really, though, I don't see why anyone pick a Deck over a Shine.
> That sucks. It shouldn't be like that. My Deck doesn't do that.


Deck have way better caps that will outlast Ducky shine caps by a million years. Their led's are Way way better quality (cost about 1 dollar a piece - if you were to by them yourself), and you can actually get them replaced right here in the U.S. Deck is better quality, and they offer better service. Its just too bad their styling is funky, and that they don't offer a more traditional tenkeyless. Otherwise their boards are 10 times better than a Ducky.


----------



## ntuason

Where did you guys buy your ducky shine? I wanna get one but they have to ship to Canada.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> Where did you guys buy your ducky shine? I wanna get one but they have to ship to Canada.


I think the only places you can get a shining shipped to canada is:

qtan's store: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category?top_searchString=ducky+shine&searchString=ducky+shine

and

ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-DK9008SHINE-BLE-Gaming-Keyboard-Black-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switches-/320809764508?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4ab1c0869c#ht_2624wt_1396


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> I think the only places you can get a shining shipped to canada is:
> qtan's store: http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category?top_searchString=ducky+shine&searchString=ducky+shine
> and
> ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-DK9008SHINE-BLE-Gaming-Keyboard-Black-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switches-/320809764508?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4ab1c0869c#ht_2624wt_1396


Don't forget OCN/TankGuys!
http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/ducky-shine-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html

Sheesh. Sometimes ppl forget what forum they're on.


----------



## Imrac

I bought mine from tigerimports.net.

Only because tankguys didn't have any other colors besides red. Doesn't go with any of my stuff.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Not sure if this has been posted yet. But Tigerimports has Green LED Shining's available!!

Boy do they look sexy

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=117


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet. But Tigerimports has Green LED Shining's available!!
> Boy do they look sexy
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=117


If you're looking for a TKL version with Green LEDs, the KBT Race is looking pretty good. They are only for pre-order right now unless you live in Taiwan/Asia. I almost got it, but I don't like green that much. I really wished it came with Blue LEDs and the white key cap set.

Geekhack Pre-order for US


----------



## Runeguard

surely someone knows something about the keys above the number pad? can they be re-assigned?


----------



## HWI

Any key can be reassigned with software.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet. But Tigerimports has Green LED Shining's available!!
> Boy do they look sexy
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=117
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a TKL version with Green LEDs, the KBT Race is looking pretty good. They are only for pre-order right now unless you live in Taiwan/Asia. I almost got it, but I don't like green that much. I really wished it came with Blue LEDs and the white key cap set.
> 
> Geekhack Pre-order for US
Click to expand...

Was looking at the race. That board looks sexy!

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamin3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runeguard*
> 
> surely someone knows something about the keys above the number pad? can they be re-assigned?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Any key can be reassigned with software.


Yup. If you take a little time and learn some AutoHotKey basics, you can make those 4 keys do anything you want, and even multiple things using Ctrl, Shift, Alt, Win, etc.

To get you started, the 4 keys are SC121, SC16B, SC16C and SC132, and a basic AHK script to use those for some other things would look like this:

#Persistent
#SingleInstance force
#NoEnv
SendMode Input
#InstallKeybdHook

SC121::
run, "%A_Programs%\RealTemp\RealTemp.exe"
return

SC16B::Launch_Media ;launches wmp
return

SC16C::
send Sincerely,{Enter}John Smith
return

;SC132:: ;not set, will open default browser/tab

^SC132:: ;ctrl+key
run, "%A_ProgramFiles%\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
return

+SC132:: ;shift+key
run, "%A_ProgramFiles%\Opera\Opera.exe"
return

#SC132:: ;win+key
run, "T:\My Dropbox" ;open Dropbox folder
return


----------



## mazessj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Any key can be reassigned with software.


Not the Deck Fn key.


----------



## resis

I received my ducky last week. I love the red switches for gaming, I barely bottom out and the switch is so light, it feels like I'm not pressing keys at all. No action felt, just intention transferred to application.

The bottoming out is quite loud and was a problem at first, I kinda gettin to like the sound actually, but I hope there is a way to make it more silent.

The problem with typing that I had at first is that I tried to not bottom out and you need to press the key very lightly to actuate it, where I always had the feeling I did not press hard enough and did not actuate it and tend to re-hit it again, resulting in double letters. If I ignore the urge then no problems, or I just bottom out hard (which I do if typing fast).

What is still a problem is the switched Z/Y positions. I find the Y being located in ther lower left (ISO/qwerz layout) is so much better for typing. I can of course swap the letters with software, but I try to get used to it first.

Some key caps indeed have the light shining through, but it is only on the other side, the one you don't see if you use the keyboard. Not a big problem, but not nice either.

I love the red led, miss the green of my previous keyboard, but I am still glad I decided for the red light. Red light barely radiates light. The two blue lighted keys (1x and NumLk) alone illuminate the wall near me, the entire keyboard with red keys does not, which is what I wanted. Red is crisp if you look at it, but stealthy in the environment (no flashlight effect like with the blue color).
Thought I think the blue light keys have a brighter light setting, which does not change according to the brightness level you set for the other keys, which is a disappointment.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> The bottoming out is quite loud and was a problem at first, I kinda gettin to like the sound actually, but I hope there is a way to make it more silent.


You could try an o-ring mod. Some companies even sell kits just for that purpose.

http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:25612


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff78*
> 
> You could try an o-ring mod. Some companies even sell kits just for that purpose.
> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:25612


Thanks, I'm going to try that.


----------



## Runeguard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamin3D*
> 
> Yup. If you take a little time and learn some AutoHotKey basics, you can make those 4 keys do anything you want, and even multiple things using Ctrl, Shift, Alt, Win, etc.
> To get you started, the 4 keys are SC121, SC16B, SC16C and SC132


Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.

Now if only I could make them all be backlit at the same time...


----------



## tonking

just bought the White LED version


----------



## Spongeworthy

White LED shines up for sale at tigerimports.


----------



## Kokin

The White LED version looks really nice. Anyone heard of any news of a TKL version?

Here are the links for the White LED version:
White LED (Brown switches)
White LED (Red switches)
White LED (Blue switches)
White LED (Black switches)


----------



## jessecoleman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonking*
> 
> just bought the White LED version


Me too. My first Mech Keyboard. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The White LED version looks really nice. Anyone heard of any news of a TKL version?
> 
> Here are the links for the White LED version:
> White LED (Brown switches)
> White LED (Red switches)
> White LED (Blue switches)
> White LED (Black switches)


White LED looks cool. Still not sure if I would like one with backlighting. Does it look normal with the lights off? Or are the letters clear?


----------



## Elvandar

looks normal like grey laser etched letters on black keys


----------



## resis

I was a quite disappointed when I realized that the colored WASD key caps, that are shipped with the Ducky Shine, are not red but green. You can buy custom key caps, but can you buy red WASD's made for backlit boards?

And regarding the o-ring mod, won't the ring affect the backlighting, since the ducky key caps are made from transparent plastic extra for backlighting? Are there transparent o-rings available? I haven't found any on the net, yet.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I was a quite disappointed when I realized that the colored WASD key caps, that are shipped with the Ducky Shine, are not red but green. You can buy custom key caps, but can you buy red WASD's made for backlit boards?


my WASD keys that came with my ducky shining (blue backlight with red switches) from qtan are red, not green


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> looks normal like grey laser etched letters on black keys


Thanks for that. One day I'll have to get one. Hopefully they make a tenkeyless version.


----------



## jfuze

Just ordered my Ducky Shine after waiting months and months. Went with the white LED and brown switches. =D

Can anyone tell me where I can get a translucent blue ESC key?


----------



## CaiSter21

just got my ducky shine OCN edition w/cherry reds and i am loving every inch of this keyboard. I have been looking at reviews of mechanical keyboards for a while and have noticed the debate between ABS and PBT keycaps. Therefore, I was wondering if Ducky is planning on releasing a PBT keycap set for the Ducky shine any time soon? Also, can anyone help me find a red escape keycap? Preferably one that lets the led light pass through.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaiSter21*
> 
> just got my ducky shine OCN edition w/cherry reds and i am loving every inch of this keyboard. I have been looking at reviews of mechanical keyboards for a while and have noticed the debate between ABS and PBT keycaps. Therefore, I was wondering if Ducky is planning on releasing a PBT keycap set for the Ducky shine any time soon? Also, can anyone help me find a red escape keycap? Preferably one that lets the led light pass through.


I'm not aware of a site that sells keys for backlighting but heres your red esc.
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,cherrymxkeys&pid=leo_redesc


----------



## Elvandar

those esc keys arnt translucent so the backlight wouldnt go through them


----------



## HWI

Deck are the only keyboards that I know of with backlighting and PBT keycaps. You could always get some white PBT keycaps, you'd be able to see the light through the keycap, it just wouldn't shine 'through' the letter.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> those esc keys arnt translucent so the backlight wouldnt go through them


I guess you didn't read my post?


----------



## Necrodox

White LED keyboard is up but I don't know if I should wait for the OCN edition!

DECISIONS, DECISIONS!


----------



## lightsout

Screw it buy it!


----------



## yungtiger

That's what I did, I just bought the white LED one with red switches. I didn't want to wait a month for a blue LED, and I really want to stop using my generic dell keyboard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> That's what I did, I just bought the white LED one with red switches. I didn't want to wait a month for a blue LED, and I really want to stop using my generic dell keyboard.


Good choice. You'll love it.


----------



## Necrodox

So I need to decide on switches, I'm ordering this damn thing tonight!

Red or browns?

I'm afraid the reds might be too light, what do all of you red users think? I know this is all personal preference but I can't really try different types of switches!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> So I need to decide on switches, I'm ordering this damn thing tonight!
> Red or browns?
> I'm afraid the reds might be too light, what do all of you red users think? I know this is all personal preference but I can't really try different types of switches!


I have not tried reds but I do have the brown ducky shine. I LOVE the browns. I had blacks on another board and returned it because they were too heavy. The browns are amazing, ha it even made my wife fall in love with it. Browns and Reds both have the same actuation force the only real difference is the browns have a slight bump half way down.

When I am gaming I really dont notice the bump which is perfect to me, I only really notice the bump when im simply typing and that is how I feel it should be.

Either way I think you will be happy, but im loving my browns.. hopefully that helps a little bit.


----------



## lightsout

Reds aren't really lighter then browns. They just have no resistance since they are linear. Most people recommend browns for an all around and or first time switch. I like both. Just got reds the other day I am learning to type pretty light because its very easy to bottom out.


----------



## Too Many Bees!

So I am in possession of a new Ducky Shine with red LEDs, and one thing I did not realize is that all the photos of the board show it with at its highest "nuclear" brightness. That's part of the reason I went with red lights, because they are less piercing than blue ones (I have to turn off all my computer case's lights via BIOS because they're so damned painful--and also I just prefer warm colors), but I can now see that at its lowest setting blue LEDs would not have been painful at all even in a darkened room. I was half expecting fire and brimstone to pour out of the key caps the moment I plugged it in.


----------



## llama16

IS THE DUCKY AVAILABLE IN azerty


----------



## ttoadd.nz

My ducky shine with white LED and browns on its way from Tiger Imports!


----------



## un1b4ll

As soon as the OCN shine with white LEDs comes, tankguys can takemymoney.jpg


----------



## Imrac

We should start a petition to try and get tankguys to stock just the spacebar =)


----------



## Vailen

I am waiting very patiently for Ducky Shine OCN Special Edition, white LEDs, with brown, red, or clear switches (still have not decided which switch yet).


----------



## lightsout

Whats the big thing with the ocn edition? Its just a logo on the spacebar right? Flame esc key?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> So I need to decide on switches, I'm ordering this damn thing tonight!
> 
> Red or browns?
> 
> I'm afraid the reds might be too light, what do all of you red users think? I know this is all personal preference but I can't really try different types of switches!


If you are afraid that red may be too light then you should have the same concern about browns, they feel very similar. Personally, reds are my favorite switch, followed by browns.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Are all the Ducky Shine Blue switches with Blue back lighting $140?

I really like the keyboard, but do not want to spend that much. Even if I did, aren't they all back ordered until February?


----------



## Necrodox

Seems like browns will be my choice, how are they in comparison to the blues? I've tried blues twice (not a full typing experience, just directional keys) on a Black Widow display.

Any input?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Seems like browns will be my choice, how are they in comparison to the blues? I've tried blues twice (not a full typing experience, just directional keys) on a Black Widow display.
> 
> Any input?


Blues are a little heavier than browns, but the main difference is the tactility of blues is far greater than browns and browns don't have the clicky-ness that blues do.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Seems like browns will be my choice, how are they in comparison to the blues? I've tried blues twice (not a full typing experience, just directional keys) on a Black Widow display.
> Any input?


blues are way too noisy -_-


----------



## davidtran007

I'm torn between Reds or Browns switches for my first mechanical keyboard. Any suggestions? I'm Waiting on Tankguys to stock the White LED ones and will make my decision then. I've watched several videos and find the Blue switches to be too clicky and loud so I narrowed it down to Brown or Red switches. Video below helped.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> I'm torn between Reds or Browns switches for my first mechanical keyboard. Any suggestions? I'm Waiting on Tankguys to stock the White LED ones and will make my decision then. I've watched several videos and find the Blue switches to be too clicky and loud so I narrowed it down to Brown or Red switches. Video below helped.


I went with the red switches and white leds from tiger imports.
I also ordered the o-rings from wasd keyboards to quite them down even more.
----------

Deebo took your bike too?


----------



## llama16

Plz someone tell me that it is available in AZERTY?


----------



## resis

Did anyone try the O-ring mod with a backlit keyboard? Does it affect the lighting? I mean does the ring absorb some of it, so that you can see an amount of reduction?


----------



## ChaosAD

Anyone knows any other site other than Qtan that ship intenational? It sells Ducky shine for 159.99 + 25 shipping.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Anyone knows any other site other than Qtan that ship intenational? It sells Ducky shine for 159.99 + 25 shipping.


you could look at tiger imports. I dont know if they ship international or not, but its worth checking out.


----------



## Elvandar

i think he means tiger imports


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> i think he means tiger imports


yup... lol ill edit that


----------



## ChaosAD

I m afraid that Qtan or pchome is my only choice. And pchome has chinese on the keys which i dont really like. One more question, do they include a key remover in the package or i have to buy it separately?


----------



## Too Many Bees!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I m afraid that Qtan or pchome is my only choice. And pchome has chinese on the keys which i dont really like. One more question, do they include a key remover in the package or i have to buy it separately?


Key puller is included. Also, while I rather like the asthetic of the Chinese key caps, you should check each individual product page for switch type and LED color, because the option of Chinese or English lettering is offered for specific combinations. (Blue light, blue switch for example.)


----------



## llama16

Is the ducky available in azerty?


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16*
> 
> Is the ducky available in azerty?


Haven't seen one


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Did anyone try the O-ring mod with a backlit keyboard? Does it affect the lighting? I mean does the ring absorb some of it, so that you can see an amount of reduction?


Just got my shine all set up and did the orings mod and it doesn't affect the lighting at all. It makes the keys much quieter too.

Here's a pic of the shine.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> Just got my shine all set up and did the orings mod and it doesn't affect the lighting at all. It makes the keys much quieter too.


Thanks. I guess you have the blue leds, since all red leds seem to have green WASD keycaps.










What type of o-rings do you have? This picturte shows some standard o-rings and the possibly largest available. I guess you have the standart ones?


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> Just got my shine all set up and did the orings mod and it doesn't affect the lighting at all. It makes the keys much quieter too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess you have the blue leds, since all red leds seem to have green WASD keycaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of o-rings do you have? This picturte shows some standard o-rings and the possibly largest available. I guess you have the standart ones?
Click to expand...

I actually have the white leds.







I was thinking it was coming with green keys too, but it had red in the box!!

And I have the 40a o-rings from wasd keyboards. WASD 40A link

And I would recommend the o-rings as I was bottoming out every key stoke.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> I actually have the white leds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it was coming with green keys too, but it had red in the box!!
> And I have the 40a o-rings from wasd keyboards. WASD 40A link
> And I would recommend the o-rings as I was bottoming out every key stoke.


Do these o-rings insignificantly shorten the key traveling, or is it very well noticeable? I am about to order the o-rings, but don't know which ones to go for. The fat ones are supposed to make the mech board feel more 'laptop-ish' by shortening the key travel significantly, while the ones you have keep it close to how it feels un-modded I guess.

Hmm, decisions.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Do these o-rings insignificantly shorten the key traveling, or is it very well noticeable? I am about to order the o-rings, but don't know which ones to go for. The fat ones are supposed to make the mech board feel more 'laptop-ish' by shortening the key travel significantly, while the ones you have keep it close to how it feels un-modded I guess.
> Hmm, decisions.


The bigger o-rings (50a) have a harder impact while the 40s have a softer one. My travel distance was only shortened a tiny bit. Really the bottoming out was just taken away. I love the way these reds with the dampers feel.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Biz*
> 
> The bigger o-rings (50a) have a harder impact while the 40s have a softer one. My travel distance was only shortened a tiny bit. Really the bottoming out was just taken away. I love the way these reds with the dampers feel.


Thanks for your replies.


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


No problem. Be sure to let use know what you end up with.


----------



## arturik

Can someone post some pictures of ducky with white led on? Its not to many of them on web. how they compare to other colours ? The special keys haw white led as well? On blue ones the "caps lock" and "num lock" has red lighting...

video review would be even better


----------



## The Biz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arturik*
> 
> Can someone post some pictures of ducky with white led on? Its not to many of them on web. how they compare to other colours ? The special keys haw white led as well? On blue ones the "caps lock" and "num lock" has red lighting...
> video review would be even better


Don't have enough data to do video atm. Here's some pics.

All keys light up white and none have any color tint to them, as I read online and here that the white looks blueish, well, it doesn't. They look white.. It looks way sexier in person tbh. The red keys look awesome while lit up and these pics are with the breathing led so it's at its brightest right now.


----------



## jfuze

Jeez TigerImports is slow. A week now and still no keyboard, I paid for priority mail shipping. /impatient


----------



## arturik

i ordered Form simplyelectronics Friday and is not even dispatched yet....


----------



## lightsout

PChome ftw. I ordered from Taiwan to Cali, ordered saturday night it showed up wednesday. Actually I missed it gotta pick it up but they left a note. Not a shine though a quickfire.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze*
> 
> Jeez TigerImports is slow. A week now and still no keyboard, I paid for priority mail shipping. /impatient


I ordered my shine from them on Friday, and its out for delivery now and supposed to be here today. I ordered mine with normal shipping. I wonder why yours is taking so long, that's weird.

Edit: I just got mine now and am typing on it now. I'm loving it so far! The white LEDs look better than what I was expecting.


----------



## The Biz

I thought the same. The leds are amazing looking. Did you get red keys for the wasd?


----------



## jfuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yungtiger*
> 
> I ordered my shine from them on Friday, and its out for delivery now and supposed to be here today. I ordered mine with normal shipping. I wonder why yours is taking so long, that's weird.
> Edit: I just got mine now and am typing on it now. I'm loving it so far! The white LEDs look better than what I was expecting.


I ordered last Thursday night, and it just shipped yesterday. ^_^


----------



## Vailen

Any word on the OCN Special Edition version of the ducky shine?


----------



## allupinya




----------



## lightsout

Are those normal red blanks? Those keys light up that much with those damn. Those leds are bright.


----------



## allupinya

they are reds from wsad 104+4

honestly i think they or orange


----------



## lightsout

Looks pretty crazy.


----------



## jessecoleman

I just got my white led ducky shine and am also loving typing on it. It came with the red WASD keys and gets extremely bright. I thought I might regret not getting the blue led backlit but the white is amazing. Other than that the multimedia function keys are not working right now, I have to do some tinkering to get them to work. I tried my parent's membrane keyboard after only 10 minutes of typing on this thing and it felt so mushy, just like everyone has been saying. It was well worth the money I spent on it.


----------



## yungtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessecoleman*
> 
> I just got my white led ducky shine and am also loving typing on it. It came with the red WASD keys and gets extremely bright. I thought I might regret not getting the blue led backlit but the white is amazing. Other than that the multimedia function keys are not working right now, I have to do some tinkering to get them to work. I tried my parent's membrane keyboard after only 10 minutes of typing on this thing and it felt so mushy, just like everyone has been saying. It was well worth the money I spent on it.


Yeah I've had the same problem with the media function keys as well. I thought I saw a post somewhere about possibly needing a driver to get them to work properly, but I haven't found it quite yet. Mine don't work when I'm playing some windowed games, so I'm trying to figure out if that's due to the actual games messing up the controls.


----------



## Imrac

I found I needed to run the media player as administrator for my media keys to work in game. I also found that sometimes you have to have focus on the media player the first time you use the keys, after that, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kokin

So it can use any media player? I prefer to use KMPlayer, but I'm stuck using iTunes cause of my Lycosa.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Any word on when the orange LED shine is coming out?


----------



## rdasch3

White Led's are still not up on tankguys. Any word?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> White Led's are still not up on tankguys. Any word?


They have them at tiger imports.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfuze

My white LED Shine finally arrived. The lights are even and so far the quality seems great.

It has been a year since I've had an illuminated keyboard so this is going to take getting used to. When I look up at my monitor, the white lights are slightly distracting. I have it on the lowest setting and it looks nice, but like I said this will take some time to get comfortable. lol


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> So it can use any media player? I prefer to use KMPlayer, but I'm stuck using iTunes cause of my Lycosa.


Pretty sure the media keys are mapped to the standard media control codes, although I am using iTunes and haven't tried anything else.


----------



## SnugglyFoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> So it can use any media player? I prefer to use KMPlayer, but I'm stuck using iTunes cause of my Lycosa.


There is an updated version of KMPlayer, its called potplayer and its by the same original coder of KMP. This media player works with the Lycosa media keys I believe, but you may need to enable global hotkeys in the settings.
Unfortunately I have not gotten the media keys on my Ducky Shine to work at all with both potplayer and Foobar2000 thus far even when I changed them to run as administrator as suggested earlier in the thread, I will post an update if I find a fix.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnugglyFoo*
> 
> Unfortunately I have not gotten the media keys on my Ducky Shine to work at all with both potplayer and Foobar2000 thus far even when I changed them to run as administrator as suggested earlier in the thread, I will post an update if I find a fix.


In Foobar2000 did you try to manually set the keys as global hotkeys? I don't have the Shine, but that has always worked for me.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnugglyFoo*
> 
> There is an updated version of KMPlayer, its called potplayer and its by the same original coder of KMP. This media player works with the Lycosa media keys I believe, but you may need to enable global hotkeys in the settings.
> Unfortunately I have not gotten the media keys on my Ducky Shine to work at all with both potplayer and Foobar2000 thus far even when I changed them to run as administrator as suggested earlier in the thread, I will post an update if I find a fix.


Oh great info, I didn't even know about that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnugglyFoo*
> 
> Unfortunately I have not gotten the media keys on my Ducky Shine to work at all with both potplayer and Foobar2000 thus far even when I changed them to run as administrator as suggested earlier in the thread, I will post an update if I find a fix.


I'm not sure what they changed about those keys in the Shine but my 9008's media keys run every media player I have perfectly, though on KMPlayer/VLC/MPC and a couple others I have to be focused ON the program to control it that way. Which is fine, I prefer that.


----------



## jfuze

Is there any way for this keyboard to remember the light settings after it comes out of hibernate/standby?


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know if i do the rubber o-ring mod on a Mionix Zibal 60, would it block the LED backlight?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze*
> 
> Is there any way for this keyboard to remember the light settings after it comes out of hibernate/standby?


As far as what I've read/see from here and other places, nope. Other users of the board may have found something though?


----------



## banthracis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Does anyone know if i do the rubber o-ring mod on a Mionix Zibal 60, would it block the LED backlight?


I used WASD's O-rings and they work fine. For most of the keys no issue at all. However, does slightly block the lighting on a few keys. The num pad "+" and "enter" keys are the most prominent. Only half of those two fully light up (right half is noticeably less bright). Less noticeable is the "M" and "L" keys where the bottom 1/4 or so doesn't fully light up. All the keys on the bottom row (Z-M) are very slightly affected (really have to look to notice).

Besides these everything else is fine. It should be noted that keys with multiple symbols, only the main symbol lights up. IE, the numbers light up, but the !, @, etc symbols, do not.

Bears in mind all of these are very minor and not noticeable unless you're really close. I tried to take a few photos to show you, but the differences are slight enough that I can't get them to show up on my camera.

Edit: Link to the WASD O rings
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keyboard-accessories-2/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## resis

I ordered o-rings from this guy:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?25714-O-Rings-of-various-thickness-and-softness-Group-Buy

He has probably the largest offer in o-ring types. Pack A is exactly as the red ones from WASD.

Oh, I see, the deadline is till today, don't know if you can still order from him.


----------



## llama16

I did it. I bought a Majestouch NKRO 2 AZERTY keyboard. WOOT


----------



## arturik

how to set macro keys in windows ? and why 1x button is always ligted up ?


----------



## llama16

OMG I just tracked it, it's in the country, IN THE COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## martianaphid

I know this appears to have been mentioned a few times in this post already but I would be extremely grateful if someone can provide some insight on the current status of ISO layouts for the Ducky Shine?

If it's no longer a possibility my second choice would probably be the QPads who offer EU layouts but if the Ducky is a possibility I do prefer their aesthetics.

Any info would be great ;-)


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> I know this appears to have been mentioned a few times in this post already but I would be extremely grateful if someone can provide some insight on the current status of ISO layouts for the Ducky Shine?
> If it's no longer a possibility my second choice would probably be the QPads who offer EU layouts but if the Ducky is a possibility I do prefer their aesthetics.
> Any info would be great ;-)


I believe they only have US and Chinese formats.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vailen*
> 
> Any word on the OCN Special Edition version of the ducky shine?


I think they say Overclock.net on the reds at least.


----------



## resis

The only thing I really dislike about the Ducky Shine is the fact that the translucent material of the key caps is way to transparent and the letters appear grey and hard to see when the LEDs are off. I may have bought a backlit board, but that I did for dark times, in the day I'd prefer to have them off and use the board like a "normal" keyboard.

Not a big deal and I think I wouldn't buy a full set of custom keys with better visible letters as I paid enough for the keyboard (unless I can get them really cheap), but it's a bit of a shame. I hoped this would not be the case when I decided to go for that board, but I knew it probably would be.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> The only thing I really dislike about the Ducky Shine is the fact that the translucent material of the key caps is way to transparent and the letters appear grey and hard to see when the LEDs are off. I may have bought a backlit board, but that I did for dark times, in the day I'd prefer to have them off and use the board like a "normal" keyboard.
> Not a big deal and I think I wouldn't buy a full set of custom keys with better visible letters as I paid enough for the keyboard (unless I can get them really cheap), but it's a bit of a shame. I hoped this would not be the case when I decided to go for that board, but I knew it probably would be.


Why wouldn't you just buy one of the many Ducky non-backlit keyboards. That's kind of the point of the Ducky Shine.


----------



## Heat Miser

hey guys I just receive my ducky shine today and it is awesome! I have a concern though. at the top right of the keyboard there are 4 keys 1x, 2x, 3x and 4x. for somereason the 1x led won't turn off, and the 2, 3, and 4x leds wont turn on. am I unlucky?


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> hey guys I just receive my ducky shine today and it is awesome! I have a concern though. at the top right of the keyboard there are 4 keys 1x, 2x, 3x and 4x. for somereason the 1x led won't turn off, and the 2, 3, and 4x leds wont turn on. am I unlucky?


I believe the led indicates the polling rate or something. The keys, when pressed alone, call various functions: the 1x opens the calculator, the 2x I dunno, the 3x opens your mail program, the 4x opens your browser. The LED will change with the polling rate, which you need to hold the Fn key down to switch.


----------



## Salaja

Just got a ducky shine, and i noticed that when the back light is on wasd, and tkl settings, the numpad (except for numlock) has a faint glow from its LEDs.

i don't really care, as it's really only noticeable in wasd mode (and i wont be using that mode), as there is a contrast between the numpad, and the dark keys around it.

brightness setting 2:


when the keyboard is in tkl mode, it isn't noticeable because there really aren't any dark keys for it to be compared to. the numpad lights behave normally in all other settings.

they are actually at a pretty good brightness for typing in complete darkness, if only the rest of the keyboard could be made that dark
xD

overall, it is totally irrelevant, and subtracts essentially nothing from the keyboard. i only posted this because i thought it would be relevant to the topic.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Does anyone else find the space bar,shift,enter, and backspace keys really annoying? I don't like the stabilizers and mx blacks for these keys, they feel stiff and mushy.


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Does anyone else find the space bar,shift,enter, and backspace keys really annoying? I don't like the stabilizers and mx blacks for these keys, they feel stiff and mushy.


A number of people complain about the stabilizers. The preferred are the ones on Filco keyboards, among others. Blacks also seem to be switches that not many people like, though I happen to love them. Just goes to show you that quite a bit about mechanical keyboards is different each individual.


----------



## Heat Miser

What wrist rest should I get for my Ducky Shine? I want to stay in the $20-$30 range. Can you also provide a link to where I should buy it.

Also, my "Y" key on my keyboard is slightly crooked, I took it off and put it back on and that did nothing. So is there a way I can get a replacement key? I ordered from Qtan.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> What wrist rest should I get for my Ducky Shine? I want to stay in the $20-$30 range. Can you also provide a link to where I should buy it.
> Also, my "Y" key on my keyboard is slightly crooked, I took it off and put it back on and that did nothing. So is there a way I can get a replacement key? I ordered from Qtan.


Matching Ducky Wrist Rest for $23:

http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=9674

I have it with my Shining, and it's really nice.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Matching Ducky Wrist Rest for $23:
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=9674
> I have it with my Shining, and it's really nice.


I'm not sure if it's still works, but you can get $5 off with the code: *555*


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> What wrist rest should I get for my Ducky Shine? I want to stay in the $20-$30 range. Can you also provide a link to where I should buy it.
> Also, my "Y" key on my keyboard is slightly crooked, I took it off and put it back on and that did nothing. So is there a way I can get a replacement key? I ordered from Qtan.


Here's a little guide I made for where to get the Ducky Shines

*White-*
Black Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX
Red Cherry MX

*Blue-*
Black Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX

*Green-*
Black Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX
Red Cherry MX

*Red-*
Black Cherry MX
Red Cherry MX

*Pink-*
Black, Blue and Brown Cherry MX

*Yellow-*
Brown Cherry MX

*Purple-*
Brown Cherry MX


----------



## Elvandar

You should include qtan's store for people that don't want OCN branded keyboards


----------



## Heat Miser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Matching Ducky Wrist Rest for $23:
> http://tigerimports.net/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=9674
> I have it with my Shining, and it's really nice.


Thank you. Ordered
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's still works, but you can get $5 off with the code: *555*


The code still works thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> You should include qtan's store for people that don't want OCN branded keyboards


^this


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> What wrist rest should I get for my Ducky Shine? I want to stay in the $20-$30 range. Can you also provide a link to where I should buy it.


I'm using Ducky wrist rest, too. Nice quality.


----------



## newn

how long did the shipping took for you guys? i'm waiting for more than a month now and TankGuys are ignoring my question for a week. USPS doesn't allow me to track it either...


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newn*
> 
> how long did the shipping took for you guys? i'm waiting for more than a month now and TankGuys are ignoring my question for a week. USPS doesn't allow me to track it either...


Sounds like tank guys... they take their sweet time.


----------



## Heat Miser

my friend ordered from tank guys and got it pretty fast. received it on a Saturday to lol. dont know what shipping option he chose


----------



## Jamin3D

Got the Ducky wrist rest today. Very nice! Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'll order a 2nd one for work.


----------



## newn

well that's the worst customer support i've encountered to day. i don't understand how could Tator Tot praise TankGuys (overclock.net keyboard) and spread the info that there's a quality customer support involved. ignoring your own buyers who spend incredible amount of money (at least for my pocket) on their merchandise - this is horrible customer support...

soon it will be 5 weeks as i'm waiting for Ducky Shine.


----------



## tankguys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newn*
> 
> well that's the worst customer support i've encountered to day. i don't understand how could Tator Tot praise TankGuys (overclock.net keyboard) and spread the info that there's a quality customer support involved. ignoring your own buyers who spend incredible amount of money (at least for my pocket) on their merchandise - this is horrible customer support...
> soon it will be 5 weeks as i'm waiting for Ducky Shine.


?? I'm not sure what this is about, but I might have overlooked it or your messages are being victimized by a SPAM filter. PM me your info and I can check it out. Did you do USPS First Class mail, or Priority Mail?

Either way, there are often customs delays and the like that hold these things up, and that's *totally* out of my control. I'm happy to look into it though.


----------



## newn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankguys*
> 
> ?? I'm not sure what this is about, but I might have overlooked it or your messages are being victimized by a SPAM filter. PM me your info and I can check it out. Did you do USPS First Class mail, or Priority Mail?
> Either way, there are often customs delays and the like that hold these things up, and that's *totally* out of my control. I'm happy to look into it though.


i *always* send the letters by using your own contact page and *never* got any replies (multiple times) on any subjects that i wrote the letters about. since i used your site to contact you, my letters couldn't have been overlooked by your spam filter. PM with the information send.


----------



## Sriracha

Would it be possible to fit a Steelseries 7G wrist rest on the Shine?


----------



## itzkin

Tankguys, any update when you will be getting some Ducky Shine Blue LED in Cherry Browns







?


----------



## dr4gon

Tiger restocked. I got a blue LED board with MX reds on the way, can't wait to play with it!


----------



## itzkin

Yep. I just order some Blue LED , Brown cherrys.


----------



## MrCrowley428

any one know what happened to the RED led Duckies with MX-Blues? I procrastinated and now i cant find it any where


----------



## ChaosAD

I got the Ducky with blue led and MX red. I really like it, although i only type 1-2 hours on it. But i have a couple of questions. 1) i have seen some youtube videos where the blue led ducky has red led on caps lock/num lock and 1x, where mine has blue leds. I have no really prob with this but...why? 2) space bar/enter/backspace dont click/sound like the other keys. And they also feel a little stiffer, is this normal? 3)just noticed that i cannot type the opposite of /, the key over the enter. Insted iit types #. Can i fix this?


----------



## Theory

Probably answered already but, with the shine can you use the ps/2 adapter for the rollover and still have the LEDs on? if not how many key roll over does this keyboard have and what exactly does the key roll over do? I know it has something to do with the amount of keys that can be pressed at one time.


----------



## Fuzzysham

I got a Ducky Shine with brown cherry mx keys a couple weeks ago. It is my first mechanical keyboard and I love it. I am curious about all the switches now that I have the brown. Now that Tiger Imports is restocked, I want to get another Ducky Shine to see what the other keys feel like. I found a Razer keyboard at a store which have the blue cherry mx keys and felt that and I really like the click feel to it. So I've checked out blue cherry mx keys and really liked it and want to get one but I haven't felt red or black cherry. I do play a lot of games which includes DCS A-10C, Battlefield 3, Skyrim, etc...So I don't know what key type to get next.

Should I get the blue cherry mx that I really, really like? Or should I test out the black or red cherry mx type? I've read that blue cherry mx isn't the best for shooters. I like tactile feedback and from what I understand the red or black cherry mx's don't have that. Suggestions? Blue, red or black next?


----------



## Elvandar

If you want tactile feedback, I recommend trying a Deck Legend with cherry mx clears:

http://www.deckkeyboards.com/

They are kind of pricey, but their build quality definitely makes it worth it.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I got the Ducky with blue led and MX red. I really like it, although i only type 1-2 hours on it. But i have a couple of questions. 1) i have seen some youtube videos where the blue led ducky has red led on caps lock/num lock and 1x, where mine has blue leds. I have no really prob with this but...why? 2) space bar/enter/backspace dont click/sound like the other keys. And they also feel a little stiffer, is this normal? 3)just noticed that i cannot type the opposite of /, the key over the enter. Insted iit types #. Can i fix this?


I don't have my board yet, but I can answer question #2. As for #1, if there is an adjustment, it will probably be in the switches on the back of the board. I think I've read somewhere what they do, but can't remember the exact settings. I know there's one for example to disable the windows key.

The larger buttons have stabilizers on them to distribute the key onto the switch, so that's why they are more prone to squeaking and feel different. It may need some lube, especially if it squeaks.

http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/?p=3212


----------



## ChaosAD

Bigger keys just feel more stiff i guess, and dont make any sound like the other keys when bottomed down. I dont have any sqeak noise though. Just like you said...feel diffenrent. And the 4 switches at the back of the keyboard dont change the lightning, just caps/alt/control/win key functions.


----------



## Heat Miser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I got the Ducky with blue led and MX red. I really like it, although i only type 1-2 hours on it. But i have a couple of questions. 1) i have seen some youtube videos where the blue led ducky has red led on caps lock/num lock and 1x, where mine has blue leds. I have no really prob with this but...why? 2) space bar/enter/backspace dont click/sound like the other keys. And they also feel a little stiffer, is this normal? 3)just noticed that i cannot type the opposite of /, the key over the enter. Insted iit types #. Can i fix this?


1) My Blue LED Ducky Shine with Cherry MX Reds has the numlock, scroll lock, and caps lock and 1x key with a Blue LED instead of red or green. I ordered from Qtan and it said that I got a limited edition blue, so this might be why. Also my Blue LEDs look blueish purple but I think its because of the limited edition. 2) Same for me. 3)///????\\\\\\|||||| I don't know


----------



## Elvandar

Um, I ordered from qtan on the very first group buy back in october, ducky shining with cherry mx red and my num/caps/scroll/etc are red LED, so I doubt the blue LED are "limited"


----------



## dr4gon

I just got mine and can confirm in the latest batch from Tiger, that my board is all blue LEDs. Also my | and \ button works just fine.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory*
> 
> Probably answered already but, with the shine can you use the ps/2 adapter for the rollover and still have the LEDs on? if not how many key roll over does this keyboard have and what exactly does the key roll over do? I know it has something to do with the amount of keys that can be pressed at one time.


The LEDs still work with the PS/2 Adapter. With the PS/2 it becomes NKey rollover, and its 6key roll over with USB.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> The LEDs still work with the PS/2 Adapter. With the PS/2 it becomes NKey rollover, and its 6key roll over with USB.


To add to that, all the functions work with the PS/2 adapter. You would think it doesn't, but all the lights function with the media keys and shortcut keys.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr4gon*
> 
> I just got mine and can confirm in the latest batch from Tiger, that my board is all blue LEDs. Also my | and \ button works just fine.


Thanks for the info on LEDs. I also think the other problem i have with / must be my keyboard layout. I ll have to change it from UK input to US. I ll try it when my pc gets woking again.


----------



## allupinya

Well I officially wasted $150 on a keyboard









just cant dig those brown switches, back to the poker w/ reds!


----------



## Awful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr4gon*
> 
> I don't have my board yet, but I can answer question #2. As for #1, if there is an adjustment, it will probably be in the switches on the back of the board. I think I've read somewhere what they do, but can't remember the exact settings. I know there's one for example to disable the windows key.
> The larger buttons have stabilizers on them to distribute the key onto the switch, so that's why they are more prone to squeaking and feel different. It may need some lube, especially if it squeaks.
> http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/?p=3212


Anyone who owns a Das should notice how amazing the font looks on those caps in the video. I'm jelly.


----------



## itzkin

Loving my new Ducky Keyboard. Love the clicks and the noise it make its not as noisy as my brothers Black Widow (blues). Love the LED controllable aspect as well.


----------



## Kurzen

I just got my Ducky shine white led with browns.
I love it so much, my typing and response in gaming is much better,
(had issues with my old rubber dome not registering my key presses.)

I really hope these keys don't wear as much as my old LED keyboard.
If you are still looking for a quality board this is pretty good for the price plus it has LED lights.


----------



## Heat Miser

Guys I need an extension ps/2 cable for my Ducky Shine because the USB cable is too short, and because of my case, I can't get the top piece on because of the ps/2 adapter, it makes the usb cable stand up too tall. What kind of cable do I get? If I get this: http://www.amazon.com/6FT-FEMALE-KEYBOARD-EXTENSION-CABLE/dp/B003AUQ9ES/ref=sr_1_sc_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1329982289&sr=8-4-spell will it degrade the response time if I plug in the ps/2 adapter that ducky gives you, then that extension cable into the adapter?


----------



## Semedar

Just got my Ducky Shine - Blue yesterday.







I friggin' LOVE it! My old Black Widow can go find itself another computer.







Anyone know if anyone modded their Ducky Shine? I've seen a video on YouTube where someone modded theirs so it displays random colors. Would be awesome to do that. ^^

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrRSnH0rREM

Anyone know how to do that? A tutorial of some sorts?


----------



## tonking

guys where i can find custom keys for the ducky shine?


----------



## Imrac

Thinking about purchasing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/104-KBC-ABS-Clear-Cherry-MX-Key-Caps-/330687418706?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4cfe819152#ht_500wt_1413

For my shine...

I am still impressed with the keyboard since I have received it. The only thing I was not impressed with was the WASD extra key caps it came with. Mine came with purple (not my favorite color) but when I put them on I noticed some of the dye was inconstant and had random spots were the light would shine through on the sides of the keycaps.


----------



## shawnoen

Tenkeyless version should be here soon (or so I was told)!


----------



## HaiiYaa

So they are making a tenkeyless version already? Where is the iso layout they promised


----------



## el-jorge

I'm a newbee but looking into a ducky keyboard. I'm looking into brown cherry's, are those also available with red and blue backlight? I see on the tankguy site they are only available with white backlight??


----------



## Semedar

Took some pictures of my keyboard.







Hope you like them.










Spoiler: 56k Warning












https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uROAz9Qe6NrnRDpyvethe9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gQe2eh_5zdUdFmbCzxbTzNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3JKlpeUYKEQ3Etfh0-N1i9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OPwt9Jpz0kRvjbXavIfGndMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IjTy9ZWBLbJ-99dQLlNO5tMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hiROM_GzjjmqgVHQ95b8KdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gX8XClcyHu3pUCxHMn3VsdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QbUjqVd5vDmb5PTshFiUy9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aQk3BAFIlwEAQhjkzqKMS9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Xiphos

thanks for pics
could switch up the angles though.
shots #2, 3 and 4 looked like the same shot at first. same with the next 3.


----------



## Semedar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> thanks for pics
> could switch up the angles though.
> shots #2, 3 and 4 looked like the same shot at first. same with the next 3.


Hahah oh, 2 and 3 are with the lowest and brightest setting and 4 is just another one of the brightest settings.


----------



## luma

Is there anywhere I can order a replacement spacebar that doesn't have a ridiculous duck face on it?


----------



## Carniflex

Any ETA on ISO layout backlit ducky with clears ? Is it still planned even ?


----------



## Nano5656

It's funny, I made this thread months ago just looking to get this.board and its turned into this monster thread. Maybe I should re format the op and title and turn it into some kinda ducky club Haha
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ripster

Start by retitling it.

It's the Ducky ShinING.


----------



## silat

Geeze rip,

Shine, Shining or Shinizzle who cares when there are women like that to look at..............


----------



## ripster

They look photoshopped don't they?


----------



## silat

Yes but I do not care...


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Here's an update on the guide I made for where to get the Ducky Shines

Note: Alts are the more expensive ones, lowest to highest.

*White*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt

*Blue*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Eng + C)
Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps) - (Japanese)
Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps)
Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt

*Green*
Black Cherry MX - Alt
Brown Cherry MX - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt

*Red*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)
Brown Cherry MX - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)

*Pink*
Black Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX

*Yellow*
Brown Cherry MX

*Purple*
Brown Cherry MX


----------



## Imrac

that purple and pink look hot!


----------



## silat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Here's an update on the guide I made for where to get the Ducky Shines
> *White*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Blue*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> *Green*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Red*
> Black Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Pink*
> Black, Blue and Brown Cherry MX
> *Yellow*
> Brown Cherry MX
> *Purple*
> Brown Cherry MX


There is a pink? I think there is only purple as I have one.


----------



## Awful

If they made a tkl shine, I would order it tomorrow


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silat*
> 
> There is a pink? I think there is only purple as I have one.


click the link and you'll see there is pink


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> If they made a tkl shine, I would order it tomorrow


I got tired of waiting and got me a KBT Race.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Here's an update on the guide I made for where to get the Ducky Shines
> *White*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Blue*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> *Green*
> Black Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Red*
> Black Cherry MX
> Red Cherry MX
> *Pink*
> Black, Blue and Brown Cherry MX
> *Yellow*
> Brown Cherry MX
> *Purple*
> Brown Cherry MX


qtan stocks all switch types for red LED, blue LED, and white LED:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/ducky/catId=3993006


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> qtan stocks all switch types for red LED, blue LED, and white LED:
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/ducky/catId=3993006


I put the cheapest priced ones in there







but I'll add the switches that I don't have in there.


----------



## cab2

Have they fixed the LED problem in the new batch of Duckies with WHITE LEDs? Do the LEDs stay lit once you turn them on?


----------



## silat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> click the link and you'll see there is pink


I am pretty sure that is the purple.
Can you verify there is a pink as I cannot..


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Here's an update on the guide I made for where to get the Ducky Shines
> Note: Alts are the more expensive ones, lowest to highest.
> *White*
> Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
> Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
> Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt
> Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
> *Blue*
> Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Eng + C)
> Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps) - (Japanese)
> Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps)
> Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
> *Green*
> Black Cherry MX - Alt
> Brown Cherry MX - Alt
> Blue Cherry MX - Alt
> Red Cherry MX - Alt
> *Red*
> Black Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)
> Brown Cherry MX - Alt
> Blue Cherry MX - Alt
> Red Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)
> *Pink*
> Black Cherry MX
> Blue Cherry MX
> Brown Cherry MX
> *Yellow*
> Brown Cherry MX
> *Purple*
> Brown Cherry MX


Added a lot of other places to get everything.


----------



## silat

Purple or pink it is the same board. I know you dont want to accept that....


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silat*
> 
> Purple or pink it is the same board. I know you dont want to accept that....


That's what the websites listed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Have they fixed the LED problem in the new batch of Duckies with WHITE LEDs? Do the LEDs stay lit once you turn them on?


I'm not exactly sure what you mean. I just got my Ducky with white LEDs yesterday and if you mean do the LEDs come on at boot if you had them on at shutdown, then no. If you mean do the LEDs get stuck on after shutting the computer off, then no to that as well. I just read a thread about some people having that problem but it seems that my board doesn't do that, the LEDs shut off when the computer does.


----------



## Apokalipse

I noticed these are now available at pccasegear, in a lot of different variations
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361

*edit*
oh wait, it's already listed.....


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apokalipse*
> 
> I noticed these are now available at pccasegear, in a lot of different variations
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361
> *edit*
> oh wait, it's already listed.....


Yep I searched for hours last night to get them all







. I just didn't add the ones that are obscenely overpriced or stores that aren't in english.


----------



## rdasch3

Still no clear switches -_-


----------



## Insomniact

Hey Guys just bought a duckyshine and i wish i didnt for this reason, Its advertised with led backlight settings that DO NOT save when the PC is turned off........NOT what i expected after spending $150 on this overated keyboard.....


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomniact*
> 
> Hey Guys just bought a duckyshine and i wish i didnt for this reason, Its advertised with led backlight settings that DO NOT save when the PC is turned off........NOT what i expected after spending $150 on this overated keyboard.....


wait, so it is advertised as black-lighting settings does not save when PC is powered off. and you bought it anyways, but you are complaining because it does what it is advertised?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomniact*
> 
> Hey Guys just bought a duckyshine and i wish i didnt for this reason, Its advertised with led backlight settings that DO NOT save when the PC is turned off........NOT what i expected after spending $150 on this overated keyboard.....


You knew it and bought it? Does it really matter that you spend 2-3 seconds pressing a few buttons to turn the LEDs back on? I would more concerned about how a mechanical keyboard feels to me and how much more I enjoy typing now than complain about a trivial issue such as the backlighting settings not saving.

I suggest sticking with Razer if you really want that function. I'm not sure about the BlackWidow, but I'm pretty sure the Lycosa saves the LED settings since I used to own one. Otherwise, just resell it and get at least $120-130 back.


----------



## Apokalipse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Apokalipse*
> 
> I noticed these are now available at pccasegear, in a lot of different variations
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113_1361
> *edit*
> oh wait, it's already listed.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I searched for hours last night to get them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just didn't add the ones that are obscenely overpriced or stores that aren't in english.
Click to expand...

Just keep in mind pccasegear is an Australian store (even though they aren't using .com.au as their primary domain), not sure if you knew this...


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You knew it and bought it? Does it really matter that you spend 2-3 seconds pressing a few buttons to turn the LEDs back on? I would more concerned about how a mechanical keyboard feels to me and how much more I enjoy typing now than complain about a trivial issue such as the backlighting settings not saving.
> I suggest sticking with Razer if you really want that function. I'm not sure about the BlackWidow, but I'm pretty sure the Lycosa saves the LED settings since I used to own one. Otherwise, just resell it and get at least $120-130 back.


my lycosa mirror didn't save the lighting settings.


----------



## Caustin

The RBWU saves the settings for the blacklighting when you shut the computer off.


----------



## waar

i think what he was trying to say is.

"it is advertised with backlight settings, but they DO NOT save after the pc is shut off"

but really, is he that lazy to turn it on again?

backlit keyboards are meh anyways.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apokalipse*
> 
> Just keep in mind pccasegear is an Australian store (even though they aren't using .com.au as their primary domain), not sure if you knew this...


I knew because like a said english stores so Australia is in there


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i think what he was trying to say is.
> "it is advertised with backlight settings, but they DO NOT save after the pc is shut off"
> but really, is he that lazy to turn it on again?
> backlit keyboards are meh anyways.


I would prefer that it save the backlight settings but the fact that it doesn't certainly isn't a big deal to me. I game and type a lot in the dark so it helps me to have a keyboard with backlighting.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomniact*
> 
> Hey Guys just bought a duckyshine and i wish i didnt for this reason, Its advertised with led backlight settings that DO NOT save when the PC is turned off........NOT what i expected after spending $150 on this overated keyboard.....


It's a firmware defect, when you suspend/resume or reboot the backlight settings are lost. It takes a half-dozen key presses to set them again. I'm sure they'll fix it eventually, but volatile settings are a no-no for a $150 keyboard.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin*
> 
> I would prefer that it save the backlight settings but the fact that it doesn't certainly isn't a big deal to me. I game and type a lot in the dark so it helps me to have a keyboard with backlighting.


Mandatory response:

a) you shouldn't type in the dark
b) you shouldn't look at your keyboard while typing.
c) must be hard to game while looking at your keyboard instead of the screen.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> my lycosa mirror didn't save the lighting settings.


I had the regular Lycosa and it saved my settings. Even when booting with just the BIOS, it saved it. It didn't matter whether or not the driver was installed either. Maybe yours was defective? I know a lot of Lycosas had crap build quality and a lot of functions were lost or did not work correctly, mainly regarding the media touch pad functions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Mandatory response:
> a) you shouldn't type in the dark
> b) you shouldn't look at your keyboard while typing.
> c) must be hard to game while looking at your keyboard instead of the screen.


I type in the dark all the time and while I don't look at my keyboard too often, there are times where I may accidentally place my hands a column off and it's easier for me to just look and move my fingers than to try to adjust them without looking (wastes more time and effort). By no means am I a keyboard elitist though, so I really don't care if my touch typing is far from perfect. For gaming, it's easy to not miss the keys I want to press, but for typing/programming, it's very easy to mistype and looking at the keys does help quite a bit.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Mandatory response:
> a) you shouldn't type in the dark
> b) you shouldn't look at your keyboard while typing.
> c) must be hard to game while looking at your keyboard instead of the screen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I had the regular Lycosa and it saved my settings. Even when booting with just the BIOS, it saved it. It didn't matter whether or not the driver was installed either. Maybe yours was defective? I know a lot of Lycosas had crap build quality and a lot of functions were lost or did not work correctly, mainly regarding the media touch pad functions.
> I type in the dark all the time and while I don't look at my keyboard too often, there are times where I may accidentally place my hands a column off and it's easier for me to just look and move my fingers than to try to adjust them without looking (wastes more time and effort). By no means am I a keyboard elitist though, so I really don't care if my touch typing is far from perfect. For gaming, it's easy to not miss the keys I want to press, but for typing/programming, it's very easy to mistype and looking at the keys does help quite a bit.


That and:

a) I don't have a choice as I work odd hours.
b) I'm not a typist, it isn't uncommon for me to have to glance at the keyboard to re-position.
c) Glancing at my keyboard every once in a while when i'm gaming doesn't take away from my gameplay.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Mandatory response:
> a) you shouldn't type in the dark
> b) you shouldn't look at your keyboard while typing.
> c) must be hard to game while looking at your keyboard instead of the screen.


Whats the point of having a back lit keyboard if you
a) aren't in the dark (you would barely see the lights in a bright room)
b) you don't look at your keyboard occasionally (why not have a blank keyboard)
c) if you can find your place on the keyboard without looking (once again why not have a blank one)

All the points you made just says that you should have a back lit keyboard in general


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Whats the point of having a back lit keyboard if you
> a) aren't in the dark (you would barely see the lights in a bright room)
> b) you don't look at your keyboard occasionally (why not have a blank keyboard)
> c) if you can find your place on the keyboard without looking (once again why not have a blank one)
> All the points you made just says that you should have a back lit keyboard in general


The sex factor?

But on a more serious note, I think it would be nice for it the remember the settings, although its still not a deal breaker with this amazing keyboard.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Whats the point of having a back lit keyboard if you
> a) aren't in the dark (you would barely see the lights in a bright room)
> b) you don't look at your keyboard occasionally (why not have a blank keyboard)
> c) if you can find your place on the keyboard without looking (once again why not have a blank one)
> All the points you made just says that you should have a back lit keyboard in general


or

not?


----------



## Carniflex

Any ETA on ISO version ? Or still pretty much "lol we will think about it some day" ?


----------



## GuyOrange

Way earlier in this thread I saw a few posts mentioning assorted issues with the media keys on these keyboards working properly with Foobar2000 and iTunes when those applications are not the active window, and/or are not being run by an administrative account.

Was a workaround/fix ever found for this?

Thanks all.


----------



## Degree

Anyone know if this seller is a good one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-DK9008S-SHINE-LED-Gaming-Keyboard-with-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switches-/300676572809?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4601b86689#ht_3202wt_1020
and
http://www.chamoxa.com/estore/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=128


----------



## ChaosAD

Qtan, ebay link, is the way to go. I bought my ducky from him (http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/ducky/catId=3993006) and the service was excellent. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Murlocke

Posted this in another thread but then noticed we have this dedicated Ducky Shine thread:

I just got my Ducky Shine Blue LED. Does anyone feel these LEDs are more purple than blue? Only complaint.. otherwise seems amazing. I also don't have red LEDS for caps lock, etc like in the pictures, I do prefer having them all blue so it's not a complaint but more of a surprise. This thing is worlds better than my XArmor mechanical... both keyboards even used the same switches... yet this one feels completely better/different.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone know if this seller is a good one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ducky-DK9008S-SHINE-LED-Gaming-Keyboard-with-Cherry-MX-Blue-Switches-/300676572809?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4601b86689#ht_3202wt_1020
> and
> http://www.chamoxa.com/estore/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=128


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Qtan, ebay link, is the way to go. I bought my ducky from him (http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/ducky/catId=3993006) and the service was excellent. Nothing to worry about


I ordered not from eBay, but right from his store. About three weeks shipping to Europe. Keyboard is very nice.

So I've been using it non-stop for three months. I love it, but I outfitted it with o-rings to have the bottom out softer and more silent (40A), in my opinion this is how mech boards should be designed at the first place.
Love the red switches, though when typing fast I do errors, simply because accidently touching another key actuates it, due to the lightness of the switch. I'm a horrible typer anyway, but for gaming it is briliant.
I have red backlighting and love it everytime I use it.

The fact that the lighting goes off when rebooting or booting up, is a shame, but not a dealbreaker.


----------



## gotskil

Why are you guys hating on back lit keyboards so much? People like them because they look cool. I have a regular Ducky but I want one that shines. I would even sacrifice some performance and a lot of other people would do the same. What's the big deal?


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Why are you guys hating on back lit keyboards so much? People like them because they look cool. I have a regular Ducky but I want one that shines. I would even sacrifice some performance and a lot of other people would do the same. What's the big deal?


Who is hating on back lit keyboards? The discussion we were having was about the keyboard not "remembering" the back light settings after the power to the keyboard gets cut or reset (Sleep/Restart/Shutdown).


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I ordered not from eBay, but right from his store. About three weeks shipping to Europe. Keyboard is very nice.
> So I've been using it non-stop for three months. I love it, but I outfitted it with o-rings to have the bottom out softer and more silent (40A), in my opinion this is how mech boards should be designed at the first place.
> Love the red switches, though when typing fast I do errors, simply because accidently touching another key actuates it, due to the lightness of the switch. I'm a horrible typer anyway, but for gaming it is briliant.
> I have red backlighting and love it everytime I use it.
> The fact that the lighting goes off when rebooting or booting up, is a shame, but not a dealbreaker.


I also ordered it form his online store. It was deliverd to me exactly after 7 days (Greece), and tbh i was amazed from the fast shipping. Other than that red switches are exactly how you describe them, i couldnt have explained it any better


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I ordered not from eBay, but right from his store. About three weeks shipping to Europe. Keyboard is very nice.
> So I've been using it non-stop for three months. I love it, but I outfitted it with o-rings to have the bottom out softer and more silent (40A), in my opinion this is how mech boards should be designed at the first place.
> Love the red switches, though when typing fast I do errors, simply because accidently touching another key actuates it, due to the lightness of the switch. I'm a horrible typer anyway, but for gaming it is briliant.
> I have red backlighting and love it everytime I use it.
> The fact that the lighting goes off when rebooting or booting up, is a shame, but not a dealbreaker.


When you ordered, was there any sort of note at the top that said "Group up pre-order only. Check my vendor forum for detail." ? I'm looking to order the same keyboard (red LEDs, red switches) but I'm hesitating because of that. Couldn't find any anywhere else, except Australia, and I'm not too fond of the OCN edition.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I also ordered it form his online store. It was deliverd to me exactly after 7 days (Greece), and tbh i was amazed from the fast shipping. Other than that red switches are exactly how you describe them, i couldnt have explained it any better


He wrote me an apology mail back then, because something went wrong with shipping, or so. So it would have arrived much sooner, I expected to wait for one and a half months though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> When you ordered, was there any sort of note at the top that said "Group up pre-order only. Check my vendor forum for detail." ? I'm looking to order the same keyboard (red LEDs, red switches) but I'm hesitating because of that. Couldn't find any anywhere else, except Australia, and I'm not too fond of the OCN edition.


Not that I remember. Try to contact him on geekhack.com and ask what it means. I think he's active on this forum.


----------



## jfuze

How is everyone liking their Ducky Shine? I have the brown switches with white lights. It's a really nice keyboard.

I like it because of the simplicity, but I HATE the fact that I have to constantly turn the lights on. Will there ever be a way for this keyboard to remember light settings?


----------



## Degree

I'm looking forward to getting my Ducky Shinning w/ Blue LED MX Blue keys after I build my comp <3


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze*
> 
> How is everyone liking their Ducky Shine? I have the brown switches with white lights. It's a really nice keyboard.
> I like it because of the simplicity, but I HATE the fact that I have to constantly turn the lights on. Will there ever be a way for this keyboard to remember light settings?


We may have to wait for a future model. I know they're still touching things up with the Year of the Dragon Edition so we'll see if it remembers the backlight settings (I'm fairly confident it's fully backlit but we need a bit of time to hear back about it). If you guys want to give that specific model a go, especially if they fixed that, then we'll get some with OCN branding for those with money left over from their previous keyboard(s).


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> We may have to wait for a future model. I know they're still touching things up with the Year of the Dragon Edition so we'll see if it remembers the backlight settings (I'm fairly confident it's fully backlit but we need a bit of time to hear back about it). If you guys want to give that specific model a go, especially if they fixed that, then we'll get some with OCN branding for those with money left over from their previous keyboard(s).


:O Year of the Dragon Edition?
I totally have to see this!

When is the release expected? Is it officially announced?
Where can I see information about it?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> :O Year of the Dragon Edition?
> I totally have to see this!
> When is the release expected? Is it officially announced?
> Where can I see information about it?


The only real info that exists is gonna exist here for the time being: http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?27875 It'll have to tide you guys over until Ducky releases info themselves, which they haven't done so yet other than a simple confirmation that they're doing it at all (which wasn't in an actual announcement, mind you, so I don't have a link for that).


----------



## ChaosAD

Anyone know where i can get some coloured keys for my keyboard. I would like blue wasd and red esc and delete keys.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Anyone know where i can get some coloured keys for my keyboard. I would like blue wasd and red esc and delete keys.


Mechanical keycaps will work on any mechanical keyboard so just buy those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze*
> 
> How is everyone liking their Ducky Shine? I have the brown switches with white lights. It's a really nice keyboard.
> 
> I like it because of the simplicity, but I HATE the fact that I have to constantly turn the lights on. Will there ever be a way for this keyboard to remember light settings?


It's a firmware defect, Ducky will fix it eventually.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> It's a firmware defect, Ducky will fix it eventually.


You sure it is a defect? Seems like a "feature" to me. Would be great if they could give us a firmware update, or such thing. This lights thing is a real unnecessary flaw with this keyboard.


----------



## ripster

My RealForce 87U has a DIP switch setting 4 for firmware update.

Do I ever expect to use it?

No.

But in marketing that is called "future proofing".


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Mechanical keycaps will work on any mechanical keyboard so just buy those.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


But are all mechanical keycaps will allow led lightning to pass through? I guess not.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> But are all mechanical keycaps will allow led lightning to pass through? I guess not.


Well then buy one that allows the light to pass through...


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraHoboLord*
> 
> Well then buy one that allows the light to pass through...


To my knowledge these don't exactly exist yet for purchasing. I contacted Ducky on the 28th of March and still haven't heard back, so meh.

If you must have light peeking through, the only option to date would be these (iirc)

Otherwise, as it was said before, you can just get your standard keycaps that will not let light pass through. Somewhat defeats the purpose of getting an LED lit board but it's the only recourse to date unless something has been updated somewhere and I'm unaware of it.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> To my knowledge these don't exactly exist yet for purchasing. I contacted Ducky on the 28th of March and still haven't heard back, so meh.
> If you must have light peeking through, the only option to date would be these (iirc)
> Otherwise, as it was said before, you can just get your standard keycaps that will not let light pass through. Somewhat defeats the purpose of getting an LED lit board but it's the only recourse to date unless something has been updated somewhere and I'm unaware of it.


Heres some on Duckys website. I have no idea where to buy them though







. Some of then have clear bits for the lights.


----------



## rrahim1

I thought of an IDEA! How about Plug one end into the computer. and another end into the ipod charger thingy and put that into the wall socket. The keyboard will have power into it 24/7 and it will never reset backlight????????

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-To-Go-28107-Y-Cable/dp/B0013LQD7Y/ref=pd_sim_e_2

Nevermind someone alreayd made a post that it doenst work

Can someone see if there is a hardware hack we can do by opening it up?


----------



## LBear

Where can i buy a ducky keyboard in the US and do they have an option for black cherry mx?


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Where can i buy a ducky keyboard in the US and do they have an option for black cherry mx?


Note: Alts are the more expensive ones, lowest to highest.

*White*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt

*Blue*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Eng + C)
Brown Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps) - (Japanese)
Blue Cherry MX - Alt - Alt - Alt - (Chinese Caps)
Red Cherry MX - Alt - Alt

*Green*
Black Cherry MX - Alt
Brown Cherry MX - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt

*Red*
Black Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)
Brown Cherry MX - Alt
Blue Cherry MX - Alt
Red Cherry MX - Alt - (OCN Ed.)

*Pink*
Black Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX

*Yellow*
Black Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX

*Purple*
Black Cherry MX
Brown Cherry MX
Blue Cherry MX


----------



## Taylorsci

Are clear switches still unavailable?


----------



## bubs

damn u guys and my wallet the oc network one is dope


----------



## GuyOrange

Have there been any updates on media key functionality issues w/foobar2000 and iTunes?


----------



## xV1ral

Just to help update available locations, Ducky Shines can also be ordered from Tiger Direct and mechanicalkeyboards.com. Both are in Tennessee (in the same building actually) and offer a huge selection. The only ones they don't have are red LED shines. :/


----------



## thenk83

Sweet. I thinking about returning my Zibal 60 and getting a White LED Ducky Shine.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

http://zh-tw.facebook.com/photo.php?v=299326263475808

Update from Ducky, showing off one of the new features they've come up with on the Year of the Dragon board. Definitely getting one of those, though I'll have to see if they can stick MX Clears on it first. Browns are way too light for me.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> http://zh-tw.facebook.com/photo.php?v=299326263475808
> Update from Ducky, showing off one of the new features they've come up with on the Year of the Dragon board. Definitely getting one of those, though I'll have to see if they can stick MX Clears on it first. Browns are way too light for me.


Not very practical, but I saw this too and thought it was pretty cool. ^^


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> http://zh-tw.facebook.com/photo.php?v=299326263475808
> 
> Update from Ducky, showing off one of the new features they've come up with on the Year of the Dragon board. Definitely getting one of those, though I'll have to see if they can stick MX Clears on it first. Browns are way too light for me.


Nicki Minaj!









The migrating lighting scheme seems somewhat pointless but, still fun to play with / leave running while you're away. Yes, ironically this is coming from someone on a Ducky Shining.

Was hoping it was more of an announcement on keycap sets for the shining boards. One can hope


----------



## Tyrandis

It kinda looks like the Razer BlackWidow


----------



## Degree

Another vid of the dragon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ES7Hzd6iY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Another vid of the dragon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ES7Hzd6iY&feature=youtu.be


ha "*blink mode*", so Ducky is experimenting with their firmware. Good, maybe they'll fix it so that the LEDs *stay on* when you turn them on.


----------



## LBear

Do the duck shine keyboards have firmware/driver updates?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> ha "*blink mode*", so Ducky is experimenting with their firmware. Good, maybe they'll fix it so that the LEDs *stay on* when you turn them on.


I think they did mention about the LED resetting and fixing it, forgot where I heard that from


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I think they did mention about the LED resetting and fixing it, forgot where I heard that from


Currently, the LED settings reset on every reboot. Meaning you have to turn them back on every time. Would be really cool if they are fixing it.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> http://zh-tw.facebook.com/photo.php?v=299326263475808
> Update from Ducky, showing off one of the new features they've come up with on the Year of the Dragon board. Definitely getting one of those, though I'll have to see if they can stick MX Clears on it first. Browns are way too light for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Another vid of the dragon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ES7Hzd6iY&feature=youtu.be


Odd choices of music








Are there blue OCN editions by any chance?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> Odd choices of music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there blue OCN editions by any chance?


I asked since I posted that if we were still getting OCN editions of that model and it's not very likely that we will after all. I'll leave it at that since info overall is still very fragmented; it may be a while before we know for sure if it's even possible to get those or not (it was possible for our first shipment to have the Tiger edition but we determined it would be too expensive and turned it down).


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I asked since I posted that if we were still getting OCN editions of that model and it's not very likely that we will after all. I'll leave it at that since info overall is still very fragmented; it may be a while before we know for sure if it's even possible to get those or not (it was possible for our first shipment to have the Tiger edition but we determined it would be too expensive and turned it down).


Are you referring to the Year of the Dragon board? I was referring to a regular one.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> Are you referring to the Year of the Dragon board? I was referring to a regular one.


Yeah, I am, though unfortunately I got the same answer about the normal Shines, that we may not be able to refresh our stock of that in our next shipment. The one after that should be a lot more optimistic.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Yeah, I am, though unfortunately I got the same answer about the normal Shines, that we may not be able to refresh our stock of that in our next shipment. The one after that should be a lot more optimistic.


Good to know! Thanks


----------



## warrax

Hello, it is possible to buy Ducky Shine in Europe, for lower shipping cost?
I'm from Slovakia.
I like MX cherry reds, and white LED.


----------



## Massive17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Loving my new Ducky Keyboard. Love the clicks and the noise it make its not as noisy as my brothers Black Widow (blues). Love the LED controllable aspect as well.


Do you have the browns?

I'm thinking about getting White LEDs, but I have a feeling they may be too hard on the eyes. What's your take on this?

Thanks


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Do you have the browns?
> I'm thinking about getting White LEDs, but I have a feeling they may be too hard on the eyes. What's your take on this?
> Thanks


Yea, I want white LEDs too, same question.

Also, how MUCH it is disturbing, to set contrast after each restart? I am afraid of this, that it will piss me, to change shine after each restart. What's the default level of shining on ducky anyways?


----------



## Jamin3D

I'm pretty sure my Ducky remembers the brightness setting, I just have to turn it on again after a reboot. I never turn my system off though, but I usually turn the Ducky lights off when leaving computer, and it's not a big deal to switch it back on when I sit down.


----------



## Massive17

Good to know.

I tried brown switches on a Max Nighthawk keyboard the other day and didn't like them as much as the blues. Does anyone know if the way the switches feel vary from one keyboard manufacturer to another. If they do, are there any bay area OCN'ers out there using a Ducky with brown switches that I can try out a for a a minute to see how they feel.


----------



## warrax

Are keycaps on Ducky Shine, and OCN version Ducky Shine, same quality?
How it is made, to have translucent letters? What method is used?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Do the duck shine keyboards have firmware/driver updates?


Anyone?

I have a Xarmor right now, but I would upgrade to a Ducky if the LED setting would persist through reboot/shutdown. Better yet would be turning off on shutdown and coming back on at boot.

I like the look of the white LEDs with the red WASD, but that isn't enough to make me upgrade if the LED state issue is identical.


----------



## Warrior1986

@Chunky_Chimp

Any new info on the Ducky "year of the dragon" board? I'm need to buy a new board for my new setup and was looking at a white Ducky Shine with MX Black switches, but I've read the release is imminent?


----------



## rdasch3

Sigh, I waited for the original shine forever, which was supposed to bring some clear switched boards in to tankguys and never did. The dragon board looks nice but the blink mode is impractical to me for actual typing. It looks cool but impractical.

I was thinking about a brown switch board but keep realizing that I enjoy my heavy switches. I will probably just order another black switch board. I cant stand the light switches. Are there any issues with the current shines I should know about?

Are clear switches expected at all? At one point, they were scheduled to be ordered and never came.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> @Chunky_Chimp
> Any new info on the Ducky "year of the dragon" board? I'm need to buy a new board for my new setup and was looking at a white Ducky Shine with MX Black switches, but I've read the release is imminent?


Apparently they are coming out early June according to geekhack.
Tabao sellers are taking preorders right now

But not sure if I'd be fond of the tenkeyless though, since I might need the numpad for hotkeys and such *sigh*


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Apparently they are coming out early June according to geekhack.
> Tabao sellers are taking preorders right now
> But not sure if I'd be fond of the tenkeyless though, since I might need the numpad for hotkeys and such *sigh*


Wait, the year of the dragon board is 10keyless? Wow, that sucks because that's an instant pass then for me. Oh well, guess I'm sticking with my original plan to get a Ducky Shine from TankGuys with MX Blacks and white led.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Wait, the year of the dragon board is 10keyless? Wow, that sucks because that's an instant pass then for me. Oh well, guess I'm sticking with my original plan to get a Ducky Shine from TankGuys with MX Blacks and white led.


Yea it's tenkeyless, unless they have another version with it.
idk about passing it up or not, I want to but I don't want to at the same time.
Considering it's a limited edition + it includes a wrist rest. Not to mention it's Year of the *DRAGON*
Unless I change my mind, I did say I was just going to get the shine from tankguys, but they are out of MX Browns :*(
Was going to get the MX Browns, but it was out so I decided I can go with MX Blues, those are out too


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Wait, the year of the dragon board is 10keyless? Wow, that sucks because that's an instant pass then for me. Oh well, guess I'm sticking with my original plan to get a Ducky Shine from TankGuys with MX Blacks and white led.


Yep, that's the nail in that for me as well. I cant stand using the numbers at the top of the board, unless I am gaming. And I will be getting the same board at some point. Have people been having issues with the light memory when rebooting?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Yep, that's the nail in that for me as well. I cant stand using the numbers at the top of the board, unless I am gaming. And I will be getting the same board at some point. Have people been having issues with the light memory when rebooting?


Yea the LEDs reset when you reboot


----------



## Warrior1986

I don't get why people are so up in arms over the reseting LEDs? It takes all of 2 seconds to set them how you want?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I don't get why people are so up in arms over the reseting LEDs? It takes all of 2 seconds to set them how you want?


I agree, especially since you most likely only use it at night, and in the morning/day you wouldn't even need the LED. I think that was their intentions, I have no problem with it


----------



## rdasch3

Never said I have a problem with it. If they reset to the highest setting, I will probably just leave it there. No big deal. I always turn them off when leaving the pc or when it is light out. Even if it resets to the led's off, I will just turn them on if I need them. It was more of a curious question for me.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Never said I have a problem with it. If they reset to the highest setting, I will probably just leave it there. No big deal. I always turn them off when leaving the pc or when it is light out. Even if it resets to the led's off, I will just turn them on if I need them. It was more of a curious question for me.


Oh I didn't mean you rdasch3. I've seen here a little bit, but more so on other forums, people complaining about how it doesn't save the LED setting after shutting down or restarting. Which I think is hilarious because my G15 that I've had for years does the same thing, which as Degree said is likely by design.


----------



## Massive17

Hey guys,

I just have one question before purchasing a ducky. I tried a nighthawk x9 keyboard and didn't like the brown switches that much, missed the tactile feel of the blues. Will a brown switch feel pretty much the same across all types of boards or does each board have a different type of switch?

I really wanted to try the Ducky with brown switches, but there is no way to try it before purchasing unless I find someone at OCN thats close to my house.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just have one question before purchasing a ducky. I tried a nighthawk x9 keyboard and didn't like the brown switches that much, missed the tactile feel of the blues. Will a brown switch feel pretty much the same across all types of boards or does each board have a different type of switch?
> I really wanted to try the Ducky with brown switches, but there is no way to try it before purchasing unless I find someone at OCN thats close to my house.


Yea it will feel the same


----------



## magna224

They feel basically the same. You will notice small changes due to things like different keycaps, mounting style, and the stabilizers of the modifier keys make a difference in feel.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Oh I didn't mean you rdasch3. I've seen here a little bit, but more so on other forums, people complaining about how it doesn't save the LED setting after shutting down or restarting. Which I think is hilarious because my G15 that I've had for years does the same thing, which as Degree said is likely by design.


Yeah, I was acustomed to only backlit boards at one time. Bought my filco about a year ago with no backlighting and even in the dark I really have no problem. I have a lamp in my room so I wont always need it, plus I normally game for about an hour before the sun stops providing enough light for my room. It is much more practical to just turn it on when I need it. The backlighting is primarily for comfort and because I really miss having my keyboard illuminate for me at night. I do love my filco with the print on the front, I think it's time to return to backlit boards though, once I get the money of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Massive17*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just have one question before purchasing a ducky. I tried a nighthawk x9 keyboard and didn't like the brown switches that much, missed the tactile feel of the blues. Will a brown switch feel pretty much the same across all types of boards or does each board have a different type of switch?
> I really wanted to try the Ducky with brown switches, but there is no way to try it before purchasing unless I find someone at OCN thats close to my house.


They will all feel the same. Brown switches have a tactile feel, but it is very faint. Blue is for typing, but is much more tactile. I miss the tactile feel as well, however, I enjoy heavier switches, and since clears are tough to find, I use blacks. If you game, I would recommend the browns if you enjoy light keys such as the blues, and blacks if you enjoy heavier keys. Browns are much quieter than blues as well. I annoyed many household members with my blue switches.


----------



## Massive17

Thanks guys + rep.

I may have to get the browns since my gf won't be very fond of the blues. I use a Razr blackwidow at work and I'm pretty sure my coworkers are conspiring to either destroy the keyboard or kill me.

I'm still going to check on OCN to see if there are any Bay Area people that can let me try a Ducky before I buy.


----------



## rdasch3

LOL, had the same experience with my Black widow ultimate at home. It is a backup keyboard now, until I get the ducky. I don't like blues. Good luck finding a board to try.

49ers are looking good this season as well. You must be a 49ers fan if your in the bay area


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know what the difference is between the current Duck Shine and the Ducky i Shine?


----------



## warrax

Ok, now I cannot decide wheater Nighthawk or Ducky shine. :-(
But as I want While LED, I think Nighthawk will be just too expensive, as it will need to change every LED.


----------



## oxytone

I was lucky enough to check it out at one of friends house. Amazing keyboard although i am not going to get one until they release a 105 iso UK keylaout with inverted(upside down L) enter and question mark next to Rshift.

Ducky should move the f9, f10... backlight modifyers to f1,f2.. and move the media keys to f9,f10.. so that we can use them with one hand. after all there is no problem with 2 hand backlight switch. A quality rubberized cable and mic/headphone , usb on the keyboard would be awesome. They also need to add rubbers under the manual lifters as keyboard moves without them.

Its already an amazing keyboard but it would become the best keyboard ever made.

cant decide if i should get red backlit with blue num,caps light or blue backlit with red num,caps.


----------



## Daitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxytone*
> 
> Ducky should move the f9, f10... backlight modifyers to f1,f2.. and move the media keys to f9,f10.. so that we can use them with one hand. after all there is no problem with 2 hand backlight switch. A quality rubberized cable and mic/headphone , usb on the keyboard would be awesome. They also need to add rubbers under the manual lifters as keyboard moves without them.
> Its already an amazing keyboard but it would become the best keyboard ever made.


Agreed!







You read my mind. Having to use two hands to mute or turn the volume up is *extremely* frustrating!

A USB hub and keyboard/mic would be nice, but I don't think they'd be able to fit those conveniences into the 9800s' small form factor.


----------



## oxytone

@Tator Tot

Could you please five us a date or any information about the Iso layout DK9008s. I just want to know if i should wait or buy some other keyboard already.

Thx


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxytone*
> 
> Its already an amazing keyboard but it would become the best keyboard ever made.


The best keyboard will be WASD backlit version next year. ;-)


----------



## rdasch3

I just decided to stick with my filco, ditch the backlighting, get pbt black engraved caps, and buy some led strips for behind my monitors to light the desk up enough to see the board. Way more options with mechanicals if the backlighting it ditched anyway, especially if you want pbt caps.


----------



## warrax

Just got Ducky Shine v1...

damn, I never thought I will be so angry about that small enter.
It makes me angry everytime I miss it.


----------



## Semedar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> Just got Ducky Shine v1...
> 
> damn, I never thought I will be so angry about that small enter.
> It makes me angry everytime I miss it.


Isn't the v2 going to come out pretty soon?







But nonetheless, it's an awesome keyboard! As for the small enter key, I don't really mind it, really.


----------



## BoredErica

It's expected to come out this month.


----------



## warrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warrax*
> 
> Just got Ducky Shine v1...
> damn, I never thought I will be so angry about that small enter.
> It makes me angry everytime I miss it.


Yes, but could not wait before 2 months. I've ordered it then, but had little problems, so recieved it just now. If I would know, I would probably wait for v2.


----------



## Singledigit

how different do the cherry stabilizers in the Ducky's feel compared to costar stabilizers?


----------



## resis

Is there a way yet to keep the set backlighting mode after reboot/sleep-mode? I mean is there some update, flash or hack for it? Official or unofficial.

Can I reprogram the 1x, 2x ,3x ,4x keys on the top right for other functions? I'd like to use the 3x and 4x keys for volume down and up.


----------



## Tator Tot

You'd have to mod the keyboard physically to have it remember backlighting.

Like wise, all the of the keys are hardware enabled for those functions, so you'd have to rewire & reflash the firmware IC to change those functions.

The Shine II will do that now though.


----------



## overdoneTH

wow,,,this keyboards are really beautiful,how i wish i can have one!!How many does they cost:thinking:hope not too many...


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The Shine II will do that now though.


----------



## imsto

may try search on taobao


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the 9008s2 a great board?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the 9008s2 a great board?


Yes.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yes.


Do you suggest TKL or Full keyboards?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you suggest TKL or Full keyboards?


Full keyboard if you use the numpad often, TKL if you do not.


----------

